# Lounge > Food and Dining >  The Scotch Thread

## googe

In this thread we post about good scotch


My current favorite:



Second favorite (yes, costco rebrands Macallan 18 as Kirkland and charges half the price  :ROFL!:  ):

----------


## speedog

Not a scotch drinker, but a new Canadian record for a price paid for a single bottle of scotch @ $52,000 - link.

----------


## googe

yeah, that's insane...the bottles were delivered in a brinks truck.

----------


## ricosuave

this is my scotch du jour:

https://shop.thebalvenie.com/product...-12-Years.html

awfully smooooooth

----------


## 86max

I'm a big fan of this
» Click image for larger version

PS, thanks for the heads up on the kirkland, macallans 18 is decent

----------


## Alterac

My buddy loves the doublewood also.

Recently ive been enjoying the Balblair 1995 Vintage... its great.

Not a huge smoke/peat guy here, so that cuts out most Islays. (Bowmore, Laphroaig, etc)

Bruichladdich 1993 is good though.

and I enjoy my Irish Whisky's quite a bit
- Writer's Tears
- Bushmills 10yr

I think i have about 18-20 Scotch's right now.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by googe_ 
> *
> 
> Second favorite (yes, costco rebrands Macallan 18 as Kirkland and charges half the price  ):
> *



Mind blown. 

Getting one of these after my Glenfiddich 18 is gone. (my current fav)

----------


## Sugarphreak

...

----------


## ercchry

got a couple bottles of Glenmorangie on the go.

Quinta Ruban and the Finealta. i normally do willowpark's scotch fest in feb every year. try some great ones and pick a bottle off the shelf after of my favorite... then wake up the next day and never remember what i liked  :ROFL!:

----------


## davidI

I love Laphroaig for a peaty / Islay whisky.

Oban or Talisker for a slightly less peaty flavour that still has some smokey bite. I'm biased on these two after checking out their distilleries though...something about having been there makes it taste better to me!

Still haven't found a favourite lowlands whisky. Tried loads and enjoy them all, but I tend to reach for the Speyside / Islay malts first.

----------


## atgilchrist

My favourites that I have on the go right now:



Dalmore Gran Reserve is my current #1 pick, and Glenmorangie wins best bang for the buck.

----------


## cherpintow

Have to agree with Glenmorangie being a good choice. Tried the Finealta the other day and it might be my favourite so far:

----------


## ercchry

is it still a limited run?

i like it but i've been drinking it slow cause i wasnt sure how easy it would be to get more

----------


## cherpintow

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *is it still a limited run?
> 
> i like it but i've been drinking it slow cause i wasnt sure how easy it would be to get more*



It is a limited run but I'm not sure how hard it is to get ahold of.

----------


## googe

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> Mind blown. 
> 
> Getting one of these after my Glenfiddich 18 is gone. (my current fav)*



Speaking of which, my buddy just picked up some Glenfiddich 18 for $59 at Seatac, tax/duty free. Thats better than even the cheapest places I can find to order online. Gonna grab some next time I fly  :Big Grin:

----------


## rx7_turbo2

> _Originally posted by 86max_ 
> *I'm a big fan of this
> » Click image for larger version
> 
> PS, thanks for the heads up on the kirkland, macallans 18 is decent*



Agreed one of my favorites!

Also like anything distilled by Oban.

----------


## Maxt

I drink this:
 

Mixed with this:

 

Rusty nails ftw.

----------


## Quickstrike

For the price, Teacher's isn't bad. Probably my go-to Scotch, when I am not drinking Canadian Rye.



Not a fan of the sweeter Speyside's.

----------


## asp integra

how does everyone drink their scotch?

----------


## Quickstrike

> _Originally posted by asp integra_ 
> *how does everyone drink their scotch?*



neat

----------


## AndyL

You mean there's a way besides neat? 

Glenlivet 12 made an appearance here last night... and probably again tonight...  :Smilie: 

I need to chase down a new source for smokeheads; I liked that bottle...

----------


## ercchry

I normally put a drop of water in mine. Unless its cask strength... Then on the rocks

----------


## B20EF

I tried McClellands at superstore because its only $25. Pretty awful in my opinion. Not a shcok considering the price though.

I like Glenlivet 12 and Glenfiddich 12 because they're $35 at Superstore. 

Is there anything else in that price range?

----------


## Alterac

I drink mine neat, using soap stones for coolness.. if required.

Sometimes rocks if cask strength.



Try a blend in the $35 range, Chivas Regal 12

----------


## googe

> _Originally posted by B20EF_ 
> *I tried McClellands at superstore because its only $25. Pretty awful in my opinion. Not a shcok considering the price though.
> 
> I like Glenlivet 12 and Glenfiddich 12 because they're $35 at Superstore. 
> 
> Is there anything else in that price range?*



Some highly rated single malts in that price range are Glenmorangie 10, Speyburn 10, Isle of Jura 10 yr., Bunnahabhain 12. 

For blends, there is also Johnnie Walker black. JW Red for less. Dewars white label. Chivas Regal as already mentioned.

----------


## rx7_turbo2

I keep my pours to about 2oz, and almost always add a single ice cube. Been drinking Scotch a long time and have always just preferred it that way, but I also wear ladies undies so...........

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by googe_ 
> * 
> 
> Some highly rated single malts in that price range are Glenmorangie 10, Speyburn 10, Isle of Jura 10 yr., Bunnahabhain 12. 
> 
> For blends, there is also Johnnie Walker black. JW Red for less. Dewars white label. Chivas Regal as already mentioned.*



so when you quote prices... these are american prices... right?

----------


## Quickstrike

If you are looking for 'cheaper' Scotch Blends, I would recommend Teacher's and White Horse.

I started out drinking Dewar's White Label & The Famous Grouse, but much prefer the smokier, peatier taste of the above blends.

----------


## geoffreyjames

Bowmore Tempest batch 3 is one of the most interesting scotches i've had - about $85 a bottle (if you can find it - lately all I can find is batch 1 and 2). 

Quite smoky, but not overwhelming. Lots of interesting flavours follow. It's around 110 proof, but still goes down nicely with a drop of warm water.

» Click image for larger version 

For something cheaper, I've been enjoying a bottle of Glen Garioch 12 yr, it's around ~$40.

----------


## OzzyOzzman

Anyone would be interested in buying:
* Glenrothes Vintage 1987 Single Speyside Malt Scotch Whisky *

I am not a Whisky drinker, so I would rather sell it.

----------


## davidI

> _Originally posted by asp integra_ 
> *how does everyone drink their scotch?*



In a solid whisky glass, with a few drops of water.

A bit more water for cask strength or if the alcohol is overpowering.

The little bit of water helps open up the flavours. Adding ice or chilling the whisky tends to reduce or remove the taste.

As the guide on the Whisky Experience tour in Scotland told me though - there is no 'wrong' way to drink whisky...as long as you're enjoying it (I still cry a little bit on the inside when I see a good whisky being mixed with ice or coke though!!)

----------


## ercchry

i've got some of these guys from scotland to drink scotch with. they are designed so you can pass out and not spill  :ROFL!:

----------


## geoffreyjames

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *i've got some of these guys from scotland to drink scotch with. they are designed so you can pass out and not spill  
> 
> *



They also sell these individually at Crate and Barrel, I do believe.

----------


## ercchry

yeah, but not the original glencairn's brand ones




> The Glencairn Glass is a style of glass developed by Glencairn Crystal Ltd, Scotland for drinking whisky. Originally designed by Raymond Davidson, managing director of the company, the shape of the glass is derived from the traditional nosing copitas used in whisky labs around Scotland.[citation needed] The glass design was concluded with the aid of Master blenders from five of the largest whisky companies in Scotland.[citation needed] The glass first came into production in 2001.[citation needed]
> 
> The glass is approximately 115 mm in height and has been available in three variations: 24% lead crystal, lead-free crystal and soda-lime glass.[citation needed] The vast majority of glasses in circulation are of the lead-free crystal variety. The soda-lime variation was discontinued in 2008.[citation needed]
> 
> In 2006 the glass won the Queen's Award for innovation.[1][2][3]
> 
> The Glencairn Glass is not the only glass on the market that is designed specifically for drinking whisky. (For example, Riedel also manufactures such glassware.) While there are numerous styles of such glasses available, the Glencairn is the first style to be endorsed by the Scotch Whisky Association,[citation needed] and it is used by every whisky company in Scotland and Ireland.[3]
> 
> Old Fashioned tumblers, snifters, and nosing copitas are other types of glasses that are commonly used for drinking whisky. The traditional style of whisky glass is a cut crystal Old Fashioned whisky tumbler, an iconic design that remains the most commonly used type of whisky glass. However, a tumbler does not hold and focus the aromas as much for the experience of the drinker as the other styles, which curve inwards towards the top of the glass. While not all drinkers may find the strong aroma produced by such glasses desirable, inward-curved glasses are often preferred by connoisseurs who consider the aroma especially important to the experience of a whisky.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glencairn_Whisky_Glass

----------


## codetrap

I recently killed this...

 

Currently working on..
The Balvenie 12
GlenDronach 12
Ardbeg 10

Some of the others that I've had a go at and liked..
GlenMorangie - 25
Highland Park - 12
Lagavulin - 12
MaCallan - 21
Talisker - 10
Tullibardine - 1993
Aberlour - 16 (gotta pick some more up, great winter scotch)
DalWhinnie - 15
Glenlivet - 12 (use this for cooking a lot)
GlenDronach -1985 (very tasty, but pretty pricey)

Lately though, I've really been going low class, and enjoying Jack Daniel's Tennessee Honey. Don't really know why, but I quite like the taste.

----------


## Alterac

> _Originally posted by davidI_ 
> * 
> As the guide on the Whisky Experience tour in Scotland*




Hah, I just did that tour and got the two glasses with it.

Along with a tour of the Edradour distillery.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by googe_ 
> *
> 
> Second favorite (yes, costco rebrands Macallan 18 as Kirkland and charges half the price  ):
> 
> *



I hate you by the way. You got me all excited for cheap Macallen, just to find out it's in the US only.  :Whipped:

----------


## Mibz

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> I hate you by the way. You got me all excited for cheap Macallen, just to find out it's in the US only. *



 Glad I read this, I was gonna make a special trip to Costco just for this  :Frown:

----------


## Neil4Speed

I wouldn't call myself a concessioner by any means, but this summer when travelling I got to try out a number of different scotches including JWBlue and Chivas King George, Oban, Glenlivet, Glenfiddich 12/18 etc. 

I don't know why, but for my tastes I always like JW Black the best. I suppose that's a good thing since its only $35 a bottle.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by Mibz_ 
> * Glad I read this, I was gonna make a special trip to Costco just for this *



I did, lol. Since my Costco doesn't have a liquor store I went all the way to Crossiron. They do have a good price on Glenfiddich 18 though (however it's not as good as 15 IMO).

----------


## googe

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> I hate you by the way. You got me all excited for cheap Macallen, just to find out it's in the US only. *



If it makes you feel any better, I got myself excited and the costco near me doesn't have any anymore  :Frown:  I guess they rotate it out, sometimes they have 15 yr, sometimes 18, sometimes neither.

I didn't know costco even sold alcohol in AB.

----------


## lil*tymer

Love the Peaty whiskey's. Laphroaig 10 is one of my fav's, Ardbeg is really good too.

I like the Japanese whisky's a lot

Just picked up this one and it's my favorite right now.

----------


## jdmakkord

> _Originally posted by lil*tymer_ 
> *Love the Peaty whiskey's. Laphroaig 10 is one of my fav's, Ardbeg is really good too.
> 
> I like the Japanese whisky's a lot
> 
> Just picked up this one and it's my favorite right now.
> 
> *



I just had the Nikka white last night. Very surprised that Japan could pump out a quality whiskey.

----------


## 89coupe

> _Originally posted by jdmakkord_ 
> * 
> 
> I just had the Nikka white last night. Very surprised that Japan could pump out a quality whiskey.*



Why?

----------


## lil*tymer

Why? Because there aren't many whiskey producers in Japan. When people think single malt and blended aged whiskey they think scotch, so it can be a little surprising when they find another country matching or exceeding the quality found in scotch.

----------


## jdmakkord

> _Originally posted by 89coupe_ 
> * 
> 
> Why?*



Because in 15 years of drinking single malts, this was my first experience with a Japanese whiskey. I've never seen them marketed here before.

----------


## googe

I tried Laphroaig Quarter Cask. My new favorite, better than Laphroaig 18. Much richer flavor, half the price. 

I still have to check out the Japanese ones.

----------


## cynik

I'm seeing many of my favorites that get rotated in and out of the cabinet in this thread. Laphroig Quarter Cask, Lagavulin 16 year, Oban 14 year, Glenfiddich 15 or 18 year, and various Jura to name a few. I suppose the 'best' depends on my mood at the time as well as the time of year.

However, with that said, the Ardbeg Uigeadail shines above all in my books. There's something very special about it.. it's one of the few that is always present in my lineup.

----------


## dingbathero

> _Originally posted by asp integra_ 
> *how does everyone drink their scotch?*



I am currently enjoying the Springbank CV and Amrut Fusion again, it's been awhile. 

I drink them out of this: http://www.whiskyglass.ca/

To answer this question qutoed - usually neat - I never add ice (yikes) but then again it's all personal preference. Talking to master distillers from Scotland (when I worked in the industry) ice is a no-no, ha! Some distillers suggest to add drops of water (3 from an eye dropper) to their scotches - Bruichladdich is one of them. Opens the nose quite a bit.

I cringe when I see someone 'swirl' their scotch and sniff.  :Confused:  

I may sound like a snob - maybe b/c I am with this sort of stuff. But at the end of the day - it's meant to be enjoyed.

----------


## dingbathero

> _Originally posted by jdmakkord_ 
> * 
> 
> Because in 15 years of drinking single malts, this was my first experience with a Japanese whiskey. I've never seen them marketed here before.*



Have you tried the Swedish Mackmyra yet? Has a fruity with fudge and some smoke nose and has some spice with sweetness on the taste.

I wasn't blown away by it but it was interesting to try.

It's always cool to try a single malt - NOT from Scotland - I think the Amrut is by far the best offered outside the traditional Scotland home.

----------


## heavyfuel

Picked up a bottle of Strathisla 12 yr. the other night, pretty basic. Warm with notes of honey and very little smokiness, one of my favorite winter single malts.

----------


## lil*tymer

If any of you guys really enjoy a peaty whisky, try the Bruichladdich octomore. It has the most peat ppm and is an amazing whisky. The 5.1 is a hard find but you can pick it up for around 160$

----------


## lil*tymer

> _Originally posted by cynik_ 
> *
> However, with that said, the Ardbeg Uigeadail shines above all in my books. There's something very special about it.. it's one of the few that is always present in my lineup.*



Oh man, I just picked this up, thank you. Simply brilliant.

----------


## EG6boi

Can somebody embed this youtube link into this thread for me.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L2Nxm...vt0-4A&index=2

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by EG6boi_ 
> *Can somebody embed this youtube link into this thread for me.
> 
> *

----------


## EG6boi

I found this hilarious lol. I don't drink whiskey so I'm not sure if that's how you're suppose to do it

----------


## ercchry

hahaha, that guy is nuts.

for me i give it a smell, but not like wine, if you smell it with your nose you will just burn your nostrils. so you breath in through your mouth and nose at the same time.

then the first sip, throw it to the back of your tongue. why? cause your taste buds are not as sensitive back there. then slowly work your way up as you sip... thats about it  :dunno:

----------


## DEATH2000

That guy is awesome. I was told his nose is insured for $3 Million. 

Have you guys seen this one?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HG4F0NmGpg4

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by rx7_turbo2_ 
> * 
> 
> Also like anything distilled by Oban.
> 
> *




I want to pick up a bottle of Oban for my buddy, where is the best/cheapest place to buy it in the city?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Mibz

Superstore liquor store tends to be within a couple dollars of the cheapest in the city.

----------


## AaronK

> _Originally posted by Mibz_ 
> *Superstore liquor store tends to be within a couple dollars of the cheapest in the city.*



+1 I only buy my liquor from Superstore, assuming they carry it.

----------


## rx7_turbo2

My wife got me a bottle of this for Christmas



Hands down best Scotch I've ever tasted! I'm sure as I get older and more experienced I'll find something better but until then drinking this one has been an outstanding experience.

----------


## themack89

EVERYDAY

----------


## jdmakkord

> _Originally posted by rx7_turbo2_ 
> *My wife got me a bottle of this for Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> Hands down best Scotch I've ever tasted! I'm sure as I get older and more experienced I'll find something better but until then drinking this one has been an outstanding experience.*



Bought a 97 family cask overproof sitting at 56.3% a few weeks ago. Phenomenal bottle of whiskey.

----------


## rx7_turbo2

> _Originally posted by jdmakkord_ 
> * 
> 
> Bought a 97 family cask overproof sitting at 56.3% a few weeks ago. Phenomenal bottle of whiskey.*



I was really impressed, truthfully Glenfarclas as a distiller wasn't a name I was super familiar with. If this 30 year old is any indication of the quality of product they put out, I'd be willing to try they're other offerings without hesitation.

----------


## heavyfuel

I'd like to get my hands on a bottle of this stuff!

http://www.cbc.ca/news/world/story/2...n-whiskey.html

----------


## Nav13

> [B]The whisky will be transferred by March from Ross Island to Shackleton's desolate hut at Cape Royds and replaced beneath the restored hut as part of a program to protect the legacy of the so-called heroic era of Antarctic exploration from 1898 to 1915.



Maybe I am under estimating how hard it is to get to this hut, but they don't think someone is going to steal it, now that the whole world knows where this whiskey is going to be?

----------


## TYMSMNY

My Favs, 
Oban 1995
Oban 14 yr. 
Macallan 18
Glenlivet 18

In terms of big box stores, Superstore has been one of the cheapest places, Coop has a better selection.

and then duty frees when crossing the border whenever I can. So much cheaper plus it's in a bigger bottle!

----------


## davidI

> _Originally posted by Nav13_ 
> * 
> 
> Maybe I am under estimating how hard it is to get to this hut, but they don't think someone is going to steal it, now that the whole world knows where this whiskey is going to be?*



I'm picturing an old bearded Scotsman with a double barrel shotgun and a rocking chair.

----------


## 86max

> _Originally posted by rx7_turbo2_ 
> * 
> 
> I was really impressed, truthfully Glenfarclas as a distiller wasn't a name I was super familiar with. If this 30 year old is any indication of the quality of product they put out, I'd be willing to try they're other offerings without hesitation.*



Yea I hadn't really heard of Glenfarclas either, but received a bottle of 15yr for christmas that I havn't touched yet. I'll have to tap in and report back what it's like.




I just recently and reluctantly finished a bottle of this stuff, I'd not recommend it to anyone.

----------


## davidI

> _Originally posted by 86max_ 
> * 
> I just recently and reluctantly finished a bottle of this stuff, I'd not recommend it to anyone.
> *



The colour says it all for me!

----------


## Nav13

» Click image for larger version

okay it's actually an Irish whiskey so I probably shouldn't post it in this thread, but damn is it ever delicious and smooth. Probably my next favorite after good ol Wisers, which as I'm sure you all know is also not a scotch. Building up my taste for scotch, but really not a fan of peaty whiskeys (I know there is less peaty scotch's). Prefer smooth Canadian rye at this stage in my drinking life.

----------


## phreezee

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> I hate you by the way. You got me all excited for cheap Macallen, just to find out it's in the US only. *




Heads UP! According to RFD :




> Kirkland 20yr old Scotch $54 (Alberta only :P) I've heard of this in the states but not seen it up here until now. 20 Year Old Speyside Scotch, Sherry Cask Finished. (750ml) $53.99 + GST & deposit. Reviews online are generally favourable. Very smooth. Quite yummy.

----------


## ducaudi

Agreed about the Kirkland Scotch. I bought a bottle and had some with my dad over the weekend. It really is tasty.

----------


## AndyL

:Bang Head:  

Costco crossiron has the 20yr Kirkland scotch 53.99

Closing out, has only been in for 2 weeks, as its not selling...

Sonofagun - wasn't in 2 weeks ago last I was in...

----------


## googe

Damn, we have that 20 year here and it's $75 after tax. $53 is a steal.  :Shock:  This one is called speyside, seems like they aren't bottling Macallan anymore.

----------


## boosted_Z

Deerfoot Meadows has had the Kirkland 20 since early Jan. Picked it up for <$53. It's pretty good, but I haven't bought a second. 

There's a lot of bottles in the $55 range which hit the same notes: Glenfiddich 15, Macallan 12, Glendronach 12. I think it fits in nicely with younger but similarly priced options, but doesn't really stand above them.

----------


## Dycker

I highly recommend the Bruichladdich Islay Barley Bottles (2004/2006/Bere but not Organic). Fantastic and gives you info on the farms where the barley was harvested.

Recent delightful drams:
Tomatin 12yo
Benromach Organic
Glenfarclas 20yo
Nikka Tsuru 17yo
AnCnoc 35yo
Bruichladdich Legacy V
Glenrothes 1972
Balblair 1979

----------


## heavyfuel

I acquired these yesterday. All untouched and unopened. Itty little bit of flood water/sewer backup touched the bottles OH MY GOD better toss 'em all.... Oh well. Loot like this is what makes my occupation all the more interesting!



L to R:

Glenrothes 1985 Speyside
Glengoyne Ewan's Choice 1986 Highland
Johnnie Walker Black Label 12 yr
Macallan 15 Fine Oak Cask
Glenfiddich Solara Reserve 15 yr.
Glenfiddich Gran Reserva Cuban Rum Finish 21 yr.
Balvenie Single Barrell 15 yr.
Auchentoshan Lowland 17 yr Bordeaux Wine Finish
Chivas Regal nothing special

----------


## ercchry

went to a Scotch in the Cellar event at willowpark for the Macallan 1824 Series last week. i never really realized the work that goes into Macallan... new found respect for it for sure.

we went through the gold, amber, sienna and ruby. pricing was around... $60, $80, $150, and $250 respectively... and i got to say, for once my favorite wasnt the most expensive. the amber was really solid

and the biggest thing to note about macallan with all this "finished in xxxx barrel" hype thats been the rage lately is that macallan actually builds its own barrels, lend them to a sherry producer for a couple year, then when they get them back they use them twice... and then might sell them to the competition to "finish" their products in sherry.... which is a third or fourth fill. most of these guys are using burbon to age, which is $200/barrel to buy. macallan's cost on its barrels is ~$1000  :crazy nut:

----------


## googe

Costco here has Dalwhinnie 15 now. Not sure if the Calgary locations would also have it. First time I've tried that one, rather good.

----------


## cr099

Scapa 16 year old. Yum :thumbs up:

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Just got back from Amsterdam and found the Red Wine Cask bottle to complete the Age of Discovery collection.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Scotch and whisky lover here. My fav daily scotch is probably Talisker 10, Oban 14, and Ardbeg 10. 

Current Collection at home in no particular order:

Ardbeg 10 yr
Talisker 10 yr
Johnnie Walker Red Label
Johnnie Walker Black Label
Johnnie Walker Double Black Label
Johnnie Walker Green Label
Johnnie Walker Gold Label
Johnnie Walker Platinum Label
Johnnie Walker Blue Label
Johnnie Walker Explorers' Club Collection: The Gold Route 
The Macallan Select Oak
The Macallan Cask Strength 
Glenrothes 1998
Glenlivent 16 yr Nadurra Edition 
Glenfiddich 15 yr
Glenfiddich 19 yr Age of Discovery Collection: Red Wine Cask Finish 
Glenfiddich 19 yr Age of Discovery Collection: Bourbon Cask Finish 
Glenfiddich 19 yr Age of Discovery Collection: Madeira Cask Finish
Glenfiddich 15 yr Distillery Edition 
Kirkland Speyside 18yr
Glenmorgangie 10 yr

----------


## Tram Common

I didn't even know this thread existed.

I just finished a bottle of Lagavulin 16 year:



I enjoyed it, I wouldn't call it "smooth" though. It's also pretty pricey. A scotch drinker in the store recommended it to me... saying it was currently on sale and a bargain. I picked it up on sale for around $80... but it's usually listed around the $150 mark. 

Currently drinking a bottle of Glenmorangie... very smooth.

Prior to those two I tried Auchentoshan 12 year:



It's advertised as having a "caramel" taste to it... which I was a little skeptical of, but damn... great tasting scotch! I'd definitely recommend it.

I'm going to ask for some recommendations. I'm after smoky/petty bottles in the sub $100 range. Suggestions? The "smokier" the better.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

If you like Lagavulin then I think you'll like laphroaig. Laphroaig Quarter Cask is only ~$43 at superstore, which I think is a steal. I've also heard great things about laphroaig 12yr.

----------


## Mibz

Cheap and smokey? Bowmore is the first one that comes to mind.

----------


## heavyfuel

> _Originally posted by Mibz_ 
> *Cheap and smokey? Bowmore is the first one that comes to mind.*

----------


## googe

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *If you like Lagavulin then I think you'll like laphroaig. Laphroaig Quarter Cask is only ~$43 at superstore, which I think is a steal. I've also heard great things about laphroaig 12yr.*



WTF?! Almost $70 here. I'd buy them all.

----------


## Tram Common

> _Originally posted by Mibz_ 
> *Cheap and smokey? Bowmore is the first one that comes to mind.*



I don't think under $100 a bottle qualifies as cheap... maybe under $50 a bottle.

I've tried Bowmore, it's petty, but not overly. I had a bottle a few years back that was unbelievably "smokey/petty" I cannot remember for the life of me what it was called, though.

Any other suggestions?

----------


## dino_martini

I would definitely second Laphroaig if smokey/petty is what you're after. My GF's dad bought me a bottle a couple years back for Xmas, god that stuff was like smoke in a dang bottle. Unbelievably peaty in my opinion. Its also kind of cool because in the sleeve the bottle comes in you get a little certificate designating you to the "Friends of Laphroaig". Here's the jist:




> *In 1994 the Friends of Laphroaig Club was established, members of which are granted a lifetime lease of 1 square foot (930 cm2) of Laphroaig land on the island of Islay. The annual rent is a dram of Laphroaig which can be obtained upon visiting the distillery*



And from what I've heard, they will even gladly show you your 1 sq foot of land if you're that interested.

I'm definitely more of a Balvenie Doublewood 12yr guy myself, on the rocks, with a nice Opus X  :Drool:

----------


## jdmakkord

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *Scotch and whisky lover here. My fav daily scotch is probably Talisker 10, Oban 14, and Ardbeg 10. 
> 
> Current Collection at home in no particular order:
> 
> Ardbeg 10 yr
> Talisker 10 yr
> Johnnie Walker Red Label
> Johnnie Walker Black Label
> ...



My turn:
Bowmore 12
Ardbeg ardbog
Glenlivet 12
Balvenie 15 yr 1999 bottling
Balvenie 12 doublewood
Glenrothes reserve 87
Glenrothes 84
Glendronach 94 sherry oloroso
Glenfarclas family cask 97
Glendronach batch 2 cask strength
Murray mcdavid springbank 1967
Glen garioch 21 yr
Gluon gone single cask 1969
Nikka white 

Some random glenfiddich company scotches that go untouched

----------


## Tram Common

I guess the real question, after seeing these lists is... who's going to throw the first Beyond Scotch Tasting? :P

----------


## jdmakkord

I've been doing them for years, just nobody from here is invited.  :Wink:

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by Tram Common_ 
> *I guess the real question, after seeing these lists is... who's going to throw the first Beyond Scotch Tasting? :P*



i'd highly recommend hitting this up

http://willowpark.net/events/individ...scotch-seminar

you are bound to find your perfect scotch at that. but i'd recommend writing everything down since i know i personally forget them all by the next day  :ROFL!: 

i've only ever made it to the february one, but i've been told this one is way better

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by Tram Common_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> I've tried Bowmore, it's petty, but not overly. I had a bottle a few years back that was unbelievably &quot;smokey/petty&quot; I cannot remember for the life of me what it was called, though.
> 
> Any other suggestions?*



Another one that came to mind is The Spice Tree. I've had it a couple years back and I remember it being very smokey but in a good way. I got it at COOP for ~ $75 I think.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> i'd highly recommend hitting this up
> 
> http://willowpark.net/events/individ...scotch-seminar
> 
> you are bound to find your perfect scotch at that. but i'd recommend writing everything down since i know i personally forget them all by the next day 
> 
> i've only ever made it to the february one, but i've been told this one is way better*



If I'm in town that day I'm going to check it out. Anyone else going??

----------


## googe

Ardbeg is also quite peaty. If you like peaty, just pick things from the Islay region.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islay_whisky

----------


## fajita123

Ardbeg's are awesome, love the Uigeadail. They are generally closer to $100 though. Daily peat drinker would definitely be the Laphroaig Quarter Cask at <$50.

Also, I didn't think the Lagavulin was up to $150 normal price, generally see it closer to $100. Very awesome dram.

----------


## JDMMAN

Has anyone had Johnnie Walker Blue Label - King George Edition? Any good? I was able to spot this at the airport duty free for about 2/3rds the cost in Calgary.

----------


## heavyfuel

Normally don't like lowland but I gotta say, this Auchentoshan 17 wine cask finish is mighty fine right about now!

----------


## ercchry

So anyone make it to willowpark tonight? Tried some nice scotch, learned some stuff... ate some good food

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by JDMMAN_ 
> *Has anyone had Johnnie Walker Blue Label - King George Edition? Any good? I was able to spot this at the airport duty free for about 2/3rds the cost in Calgary.*



Tried it once.. pretty good but don't think it's worth the $500+ price tag. Saw it once for $375 though on a cruise ship duty free and wish I got it.

I've been buying duty-free exclusive scotches at dutyfrees. Picked up the Talisker 57 Degree North last month

----------


## RX_EVOLV

At south Costco. Soooo tempted but not allowed  :Frown:

----------


## ercchry

thats pretty cheap for a 40 year old! ...wonder if they just get the garbage casks though... seems like a bit of a risk if it ends up not being a good bottle

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Huge discount over retail

http://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/P-2407.aspx

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *Huge discount over retail
> 
> http://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/P-2407.aspx*



different bottle all together though... that one is diluted to 45%... this one is 40%, i feel like its cheap for a reason. cause really... there is no shortage of demand for scotch worldwide. not all casks are good, just because they are old. i really want someone to try this before i think of grabbing a bottle.... cause thats like... a 3 month scotch budget for me all in one go  :ROFL!:

----------


## RX_EVOLV

someone posted this pic at a US Costco

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Pic

----------


## Mibz

I'm sure it's more than 50% as delicious, but I'm not sure it'll be $700 of delicious...

If somebody buys a bottle, I'll gladly buy dinner or something for a go at it.

----------


## r3ccOs

omg that looks amazing.

I have a bottle of this:

----------


## googe

as if ron burgundy would drink a blend...

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by googe_ 
> *as if ron burgundy would drink a blend...*



I think Ron Burgundy would definitely drink a blend, lol.

Ron Swanson on the other hand...

----------


## heavyfuel

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *Pic*



Lol I would never spend that kind of money for anything that says Kirkland on the label. High end single malt should be a baller experience, not a dealfind.

----------


## r3ccOs

> _Originally posted by heavyfuel_ 
> * 
> 
> Lol I would never spend that kind of money for anything that says Kirkland on the label. High end single malt should be a baller experience, not a dealfind.*



kirkland vodka is pretty amazing, and Costco in general has incredibly high standards for their rebrands.

Agreed though, a bit of a stigma spending that much money on something that says Kirkland lol

----------


## GTS4tw

> _Originally posted by heavyfuel_ 
> * 
> 
> Lol I would never spend that kind of money for anything that says Kirkland on the label. High end single malt should be a baller experience, not a dealfind.*



Haha, says the guy who got his scotch out of sewage!

 :Pooosie:

----------


## ercchry

so willow park had these "scotch and cigar show" flyers plastered everywhere when i went in over x-mas.... anyone have more info on it? all i know is its at that casino near k-country and it could be a one or two day thing?

----------


## DEATH2000

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *so willow park had these &quot;scotch and cigar show&quot; flyers plastered everywhere when i went in over x-mas.... anyone have more info on it? all i know is its at that casino near k-country and it could be a one or two day thing?*



Its the 2nd Annual Scotch and Cigar Show at the Stoney Nakoda Resort & Casino. March 22nd and 23rd. 

http://canadacigarforum.com/forumv2/...nd-cigar-show/

----------


## Alterac

Anyone seen the Glenrothes 1988 in Calgary?

I grabbed a couple bottles when I last saw them, but always looking for more.

----------


## relyt92

> _Originally posted by Alterac_ 
> *Anyone seen the Glenrothes 1988 in Calgary?
> 
> I grabbed a couple bottles when I last saw them, but always looking for more.*



 Royal Liquor Merchants downtown carries it.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Im sure willow park has it. They have a very extensive collection of Glenrothes.

----------


## Alterac

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *Im sure willow park has it. They have a very extensive collection of Glenrothes.*



The problem is the 1988 is getting stockpiled by people and the shelves are going bare!

----------


## relyt92

> _Originally posted by Alterac_ 
> *
> 
> The problem is the 1988 is getting stockpiled by people and the shelves are going bare!*



 In stock at the location I mentioned  :Smilie:

----------


## ercchry

anyone make it to the willowpark scotch festival last night? lots of new (to the canada market) distilleries... food was a step up from last year too, great night... tried a few too many bottles though  :ROFL!:

----------


## Pacman

I don't like peaty or smoky tasting scotch.

I do really like the Kirlkland 20 year and the Balvennie Double Oak......but Costco no longer has them in stock.

Can anyone suggest something in the sub $80 price range that is widely available?

I've tried randomly buying bottles from various stores, but they are usually too peaty for me.

----------


## ercchry

Balvennie Caribbean cask should be a safe buy if you like their other offerings

tomatin 15 year old is pretty nice too... they are new to our market

tullibardine zinfandel was rather interesting too

arran is a new to our market one too, the 14 year old is a bit on the salty side, the sherry finish was rather nice. you might not like the sauterne finished one... its got a bit of strong flavor initially to it, but the finish is really good.

glendronach 12 is a great value too, i've been flying through this bottle

all of those are at willow park and are not peaty or smoky

----------


## RX_EVOLV

I agree Tomatin might be a good choice. Had a chance to taste the 12yr, 15yr and 18yr at Willow park the other day and they were quite nice. Tasted the 12 yr again at MidTown in Kensington last week and it was good. 

Around $80 and not too peaty, I think I would get a 18 year Glenfiddich ( I think they are ~$79.99-86.99 at Costco/superstore), or Macallan Amber from the 1824 series ( i think ~$75?)

I think you will REALLY like the Glemorangie 18 yr Extremely Rare. http://www.glenmorangie.com/our-whiskies/18-year-old 
but they are $99.99 at Olympia

----------


## Dycker

> _Originally posted by Pacman_ 
> *I don't like peaty or smoky tasting scotch.
> 
> Can anyone suggest something in the sub $80 price range that is widely available?
> *



AnCnoc 12 or 16
Arran 10 or 12
Glenmorangie 10

Bruichladdich Rocks (just a hint of peat)

----------


## The_Penguin

> _Originally posted by Alterac_ 
> *Anyone seen the Glenrothes 1988 in Calgary?
> 
> I grabbed a couple bottles when I last saw them, but always looking for more.*



I grabbed one of the last 1985s quite a while ago.
I'm not a Scotch snob by any means but when I sampled it at Willow Park, I just HAD to.

----------


## Alterac

> _Originally posted by The_Penguin_ 
> *
> 
> I grabbed one of the last 1985s quite a while ago.
> I'm not a Scotch snob by any means but when I sampled it at Willow Park, I just HAD to.*



Yea, my buddies and I are busy buying up all we can find.

Going to have a cellar full of it soon.

----------


## Dycker

> _Originally posted by The_Penguin_ 
> *
> 
> I grabbed one of the last 1985s quite a while ago.
> I'm not a Scotch snob by any means but when I sampled it at Willow Park, I just HAD to.*







> _Originally posted by Alterac_ 
> * 
> 
> Yea, my buddies and I are busy buying up all we can find.
> 
> Going to have a cellar full of it soon.*



I'll be the first to admit the 1985 was a great scotch with a great price. IMHO, instead of buying 4 - 1985's, just go for it and buy 1 - 1972 Glenrothes. It's worth every penny.

----------


## TYMSMNY

> _Originally posted by Pacman_ 
> *I don't like peaty or smoky tasting scotch.
> 
> I do really like the Kirlkland 20 year and the Balvennie Double Oak......but Costco no longer has them in stock.
> 
> Can anyone suggest something in the sub $80 price range that is widely available?
> 
> I've tried randomly buying bottles from various stores, but they are usually too peaty for me.*



Oban.  :Smilie:  So... damn... good!

----------


## geoffreyjames

I just picked up a bottle of The Balvenie 16 year old Triple Cask at duty free - I think it was something like $110 US. 

Short review: not worth it! The regular double wood is much better (in my opinion) and almost half the price. Just an FYI.

----------


## davidI

Getting into a liter of Jura Superstition now. Surprisingly nice. Light spicey / smokey flavour. I was expecting some more of that peat smoke taste but it's pretty minimal. Still a nice whisky.

----------


## schocker

Costco has the 18 year old scotch in stock currently for $54 it sounded good so I picked up a bottle to try for my first scotch

----------


## roopi

Picked up a Glenlivet 15 last week which is my regular now. Grabbed a 18 in duty free a month ago but haven't tried it yet.

----------


## Inzane

I haven't really been a scotch drinker, but...




> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *tomatin 15 year old is pretty nice too... they are new to our market
> *



^ I had some of this at a party recently and really liked it. I will probably pick up a bottle.

----------


## woodywoodford

I splurged and tried the Pappy van Winkle 23 year at Bourbon Room on the weekend. Amazing is an understatement, but probably not worth spending 80 bucks/oz on.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> *Costco has the 18 year old scotch in stock currently for $54 it sounded good so I picked up a bottle to try for my first scotch
> *



Good to know! For $54 you can't go wrong.

Been drinking the Springbank 15yr and the Tomatin 18yr lately. Really like them.

----------


## Inzane

Stupid (maybe) question, where does Costco keep their scotch? I don't recall seeing any, but I hadn't been specifically looking for it on prior visits.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by Inzane_ 
> *Stupid (maybe) question, where does Costco keep their scotch? I don't recall seeing any, but I hadn't been specifically looking for it on prior visits.*



In the liquor store with the rest of the liquor.

----------


## dino_martini

> _Originally posted by Inzane_ 
> *Stupid (maybe) question, where does Costco keep their scotch? I don't recall seeing any, but I hadn't been specifically looking for it on prior visits.*



If you're headed to the Deerfoot Meadows Costco, the scotch is mixed in with the whiskeys and rums along the left wall when you walk into the liquor store. I hate how the Costco liquor store is set up but I love their prices.

----------


## takkyu

> _Originally posted by dino_martini_ 
> * 
> 
> If you're headed to the Deerfoot Meadows Costco, the scotch is mixed in with the whiskeys and rums along the left wall when you walk into the liquor store. I hate how the Costco liquor store is set up but I love their prices.*



So bizarre they would put the Scotch whiskey in with the Bourbon whiskey and Rye whiskey...

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * In the liquor store with the rest of the liquor.*



Apparently only two Edmonton locations have a liquor store, which explains why I've never noticed any before.

I guess I'll have to venture into Sherwood Park to check it out.

----------


## rx7_turbo2

> _Originally posted by Dycker_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be the first to admit the 1985 was a great scotch with a great price. IMHO, instead of buying 4 - 1985's, just go for it and buy 1 - 1972 Glenrothes. It's worth every penny.*



Over the holidays Dad and I shared a bottle of Glenrothes 1979. Year I was born, year he became a father, excellent Scotch for sure.

----------


## Alterac

I found a 1979 for $400 seems a little steep.

----------


## rx7_turbo2

> _Originally posted by Alterac_ 
> *I found a 1979 for $400 seems a little steep.*



 That's about what we paid. It was most certainly on par with other Scotches I've had in that price range.

----------


## Inzane

Does anyone know if JW Black is available in the small bottle size (375ml)?

I swear I had seen it but when I went back to the store I thought I saw it, it was actually the red not the black.

----------


## Aaaaaron

Is anyone a scotch malt whiskey society member? I've been thinking for a while of joining. The perks of being a member in NA isn't as great as the UK, but it's still the only way to get your hands on whiskey straight from the cask here.

----------


## ercchry

Huh? Like single barrel whiskey? Wilowpark always has exclusive offerings...

----------


## Unknown303

I picked up a bottle of the Dalmore cigar malt and King Alexander III last time I was at a willow park tasting. Two great bottles.

----------


## jdmakkord

> _Originally posted by rx7_turbo2_ 
> * 
> 
> Over the holidays Dad and I shared a bottle of Glenrothes 1979. Year I was born, year he became a father, excellent Scotch for sure.*



I polished off the same when my first son was born. Great bottle.

----------


## Aaaaaron

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *Huh? Like single barrel whiskey? Wilowpark always has exclusive offerings...*



Yeah pretty much, except the SMWS is one of the few groups who can purchase casks directly from distillers. The SMWS don't dilute or chill process before they bottle like some do.

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by Inzane_ 
> *Does anyone know if JW Black is available in the small bottle size (375ml)?
> *



Never mind. Found some at a Liquor Depot store in SE Edmonton today. Pricey though at $29.99, but at least I'll save a bit of cupboard space .

----------


## Inzane

So I tried some Glenfiddich 12 yr last night, and... didn't like it. I was kind of surprised.

Given my liking of some Highland region scotches so far (Tomatin, Glenmorangie, etc.), I thought it would be likely I'd like Speyside ones as well.

Is Glenfiddich indicative of how many Speysides taste? (I'm hoping not.) I do intend to try something from Glenrothes, Glenlivet, Balvenie and Macallan at some point, to name a few.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by Inzane_ 
> *
> Is Glenfiddich indicative of how many Speysides taste?*



thankfully, no.... no it is not (at least the 12 year old) the glenfiddich 12 year old to me is like the budweiser of scotches... people that dont like things that taste good just love it  :Barf:

----------


## AzNxHyDrA

Has anyone spotted any Macallan 18's left in calgary? I would love to get a bottle but may have to hit up BC or the states.

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *thankfully, no.... no it is not (at least the 12 year old) the glenfiddich 12 year old to me is like the budweiser of scotches... people that dont like things that taste good just love it *



Whew, good. Thankfully I only wasted ~$3.5 on a 50mL sample bottle (which is probably still cheaper than I'd pay at a bar to sample one anyway).

----------


## syscal

> _Originally posted by Inzane_ 
> *Is Glenfiddich indicative of how many Speysides taste? (I'm hoping not.) I do intend to try something from Glenrothes, Glenlivet, Balvenie and Macallan at some point, to name a few.*



Got a bottle of Glenlivet 18yr for working on a client's personal computer  :Drool:  

Also don't like Glenfiddich.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by syscal_ 
> * 
> 
> Also don't like Glenfiddich.*



im not going to go that far, cause i did have a chance to try a 45 year old once.... and  :Drool:

----------


## Disoblige

Not in town right now with no reception lol.
Is JW Double Black pretty common in Calgary? If so, where have you guys seen it? Trying to get a bottle tomorrow and a friend to bring it over.

----------


## dirtsniffer

Its common to just about every liquor store.

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by dirtsniffer_ 
> *Its common to just about every liquor store.*



Haha, lies! Had to call 5-6 places this morning before I found a place that had it. Not as common as you'd think!
$58.99 was the best price I found out of the 2 that had it.

----------


## davidI

Mmm, digging into a Glenlivet 12 tonight. I've been on a Islay kick lately so it's nice to have something fruitier!

----------


## Inzane

For the Johnnie Walker folks here, given Green is bye-bye and we're left with Gold Label Reserve and Platinum as the closest "blended malt" alternatives in the line, are either of those worth it in your opinion?

I also read that Gold Label Reserve is a newer version now with younger malts (15 yr maybe?) than the previous Gold Label 18 yr, which apparently was also retired.

----------


## roopi

I love the Platinum for a blend. However it is quite pricey. I grab a couple bottles through duty free but I don't think I'd pay the liquor store price.

I see more value in buying a single malt instead.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by Inzane_ 
> *For the Johnnie Walker folks here, given Green is bye-bye and we're left with Gold Label Reserve and Platinum as the closest &quot;blended malt&quot; alternatives in the line, are either of those worth it in your opinion?
> 
> I also read that Gold Label Reserve is a newer version now with younger malts (15 yr maybe?) than the previous Gold Label 18 yr, which apparently was also retired.*



Yeh they took away the green and replaced it with the new Gold Label (no year) and the Platinum (18yr). 

I LOVE the Platinum, if anything a little more than the Blue, but I think the new Gold Label is garbage. A far cry from what the old Gold Label used to be. If any of you ever see the old Gold Label (18yr) for sale, let me know.

For the Johnnie Walker line, I think my preferences are

Platinum > Blue > Double Black > Green > Gold (18yr) > black > Gold (new) >>>>>>>>> Red 

Picked this up last month in Vegas duty free though, haven't tried it yet.

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> * For the Johnnie Walker line, I think my preferences are
> 
> Platinum &gt; Blue &gt; Double Black &gt; Green &gt; Gold (18yr) &gt; black &gt; Gold (new) &gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt;&gt; Red 
> *



If Double Black is really that high up on your ranking I'll have to give it a try. 

I've only tried the regular Black (375mL) and Red (200mL) so far, and I like them. (Despite most people saying Red is for mixing, I tried it with Coke and didn't like that mix at all, and actually prefer it neat.) I don't know that I'd bother buying red again mainly because there's just so much scotch out there to try, but I didn't think it was bad.

From your memory how much is Platinum in a regular store typically, vs. at a duty-free? (I think I saw the new Gold label locally for around ~$70, and I think double black was somewhere in that $60-70 range as well).

----------


## RX_EVOLV

I actually stopped buying scotches at duty frees because they are almost the same price, if not more expensive, as here (compared to superstore/costco/Olympia). I only buy scotches there now if they are duty-free exclusive (i.e. the Johnnie Walker Explorer's club. Talisker 57 Degree North, etc. )

The best place to buy the Platinum is at Olympia. I think they are ~ $130/bottle (vs ~$150+ at Willow Park, etc). Duty free is $109 USD I think. 

The double black actually used to be a duty-free exclusive, but not any more. I think Olympia has the best price for that as well. I'm still drinking my duty free bottle though so I'm not sure what they retail for here. I think I got mine for $46USD (1L bottle) at the duty free. 

They lowered the price on the new gold. I picked up the Limited Edition last week at Olympia for $59.99 or $69.99. They showcased the bottle in Vegas last month but wouldn't sell it, so as soon as I saw them here I just grabbed it.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *I actually stopped buying scotches at duty frees because they are almost the same price, if not more expensive, as here (compared to superstore/costco/Olympia). [/IMG]*



I'm going to have to disagree with this. Duty free prices are not standard across all duty free shops/countries. Depending where you are there are better deals to be had. I've found the cheapest Platinum when I was coming out of Jamaica and Mexico. Buying Scotch/Whiskies coming out of HK/Asia is definitely not worth it.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm going to have to disagree with this. Duty free prices are not standard across all duty free shops/countries. Depending where you are there are better deals to be had. I've found the cheapest Platinum when I was coming out of Jamaica and Mexico. Buying Scotch/Whiskies coming out of HK/Asia is definitely not worth it.*



That's probably true. 90% of my duty free visits are in the States (and 80% of them are in Vegas) and 10% in Europe/Asia. Over the years I just see prices creeping higher and higher to the point where some scotches are more expensive than Superstore/Costco (i.e. Dalwhinnie 15, Lagavulin 16 and Glenlivet 18) after exchange rate and stuff. Last year in my quest to collect the Glenfiddich Age of Discovery collection, the prices in Europe (Amsterdam and Paris specifically) duty frees were actually almost 20% more than US.

I almost only go to Mexico/Caribbean through cruises so I have no experience with the duty frees there. Although few years ago when I was on Oasis of the Seas doing the western Caribbean route, the boat actually had a surprisingly decent duty free shop on-board and the prices were really good. I remember it was only $170 for blue label (vs$230 at the Vegas duty-free) and $350 for the King George V (wish I got one then, haven't seen it <$500 since)... so yeh I can imagine scotches being cheaper at the duty-frees in those areas.

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *They lowered the price on the new gold. I picked up the Limited Edition last week at Olympia for $59.99 or $69.99. They showcased the bottle in Vegas last month but wouldn't sell it, so as soon as I saw them here I just grabbed it. 
> 
> *



I saw one of those in a local store yesterday, right beside others that were in a gold box. I just assumed the one in the box would be the same (I didn't open one to check inside). So the one in the gold bottle is "special" (any different than the regular)? I don't recall if there was a price difference or not.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

It shouldn't come in a box so most like the boxed ones are just the regular stuff. 

No difference in the scotch itself, just the bottle itself is different.

----------


## Inzane

A nice looking bottle for display purposes, but it'd be a bit annoying not being able to see the LEVEL in the bottle to know how much you have left.

----------


## BavarianBeast

https://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/tw...ut/basket.aspx

Has anybody tried this scotch out? 

For some reason I thought it was worth a lot more and it's been sitting on top of my fridge collecting dust for a couple years now. Think I might just open it this weekend..

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *The double black actually used to be a duty-free exclusive, but not any more. I think Olympia has the best price for that as well. I'm still drinking my duty free bottle though so I'm not sure what they retail for here. I think I got mine for $46USD (1L bottle) at the duty free. 
> *



On sale, $58.99 @ Olympia.

----------


## roopi

Saw it for $57.50 at Star Liquor tonight.

----------


## Inzane

What's the consensus here on Johnnie Walker Swing?



I found some locally recently and I think it was priced at a reasonable-sounding ~ $47 or so.

Worth a go?

----------


## roopi

Never seen this before. What is it?

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> *What is it?*



It's another one of the JW blended scotches, with a unique bottle design (it can rock back and forth). I don't know how this blend fits in with others in the line such as black, gold, etc.

----------


## Inzane

Picked up a bottle of Balvenie 12yr Doublewood recently.

Good stuff.  :thumbs up:

----------


## davidI

Getting into a Bunnahabhain Darach Ur now. It's not at all like I expected for an Islay Single but it still has great flavour. I like it over a Glenlivet, but still prefer my peaty malts which is what I was expecting.

Still a nice buy.

----------


## heavyfuel

Went to Wine-Ohs Cellar last night for my birthday, tried about 1/2 dozen interesting scotches, the 2 most memorable were an Aberlour a'Bunadh cask, at 60.2% lol it was good but I'm not huge on sherry cask finish, and it seemed rough and incomplete but was still enjoyable. The most interesting one I had was a Caol Ila 12 yr. Most unique Islay I've tasted yet. That will probably be my next bottle I buy.

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> If any of you ever see the old Gold Label (18yr) for sale, let me know.
> 
> For the Johnnie Walker line, I think my preferences are
> 
> Platinum > Blue > Double Black > Green >* Gold (18yr) > black > Gold (new) >>>>>>>>> Red*



After waiting patiently for a month for Sobey's "tightass tuesday" to come up again (10% off first tuesday of the month), I finally picked up a bottle of the Gold (18yr), one of two remaining on the shelf at my local sobey's liquor store, and the only store that I've personally seen it in SE Edmonton recently (out of the ~ 20 stores I've been in over the last 2-3 months).

I still paid too much probably even with the discount, but it is discontinued so what are you gonna do?  :dunno:  

I liked it so much on the first dram, I promptly went back to my cupboard to pour another last night. But going forth I'm going to have to savor it. It's too bad it's discontinued. 

So far I've only tried the 4 JWs that I bolded in your quote, but I agree with the order just as you've listed it. (I'd just have to figure if I'd rank the Swing just above or just below the Gold (new). Probably above.)

Now if only I could find a bottle of Green...

----------


## davidI

> _Originally posted by heavyfuel_ 
> *Went to Wine-Ohs Cellar last night for my birthday, tried about 1/2 dozen interesting scotches, the 2 most memorable were an Aberlour a'Bunadh cask, at 60.2% lol it was good but I'm not huge on sherry cask finish, and it seemed rough and incomplete but was still enjoyable. The most interesting one I had was a Caol Ila 12 yr. Most unique Islay I've tasted yet. That will probably be my next bottle I buy.*



Sounds like a great birthday!

Did you try the a'Bunadh at 60.2%!? Professional tasters usually water their whisky down quite a bit. For me, I usually like to add enough water to bring it down to around 30%. From what I've been told, to maximize your ability to perceive the flavours you basically add water until there is no more burning from the alcohol on the nose.

You've sold me on Caol Ila for my next bottle. I'm sure I've tried it before but honestly can't remember the flavour profile. Thanks for shouting it out as I've passed by it my last few times through Duty Free and am now intrigued...

----------


## Inzane

Had a dram of Gold Reserve last night, to compare with the Gold 18yr I had the night before.

Not even close.




> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> For the Johnnie Walker line, I think my preferences are
> 
> Platinum > Blue > Double Black > Green >* Gold (18yr) > black > Gold (new) >>>>>>>>> Red*



I feel I need to revise the order, and would write it like this:

* Gold (18yr) >>> black >>>>> Gold (new) >> Red*

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by davidI_ 
> * 
> Did you try the a'Bunadh at 60.2%!? Professional tasters usually water their whisky down quite a bit. For me, I usually like to add enough water to bring it down to around 30%. From what I've been told, to maximize your ability to perceive the flavours you basically add water until there is no more burning from the alcohol on the nose.*



i've never heard this and i've been to a bunch of tastings, some with reps from the distilleries too.

most water anyone running these tastings has suggested was a couple drops to open it up, never have it on the rocks either... always the one guy who asks and its always followed by an appalled reaction.

master blenders make the scotch to how it should taste right from the bottle. adding a bunch of water is the equivalent of fucking with a sushi master's amount of wasabi 

also NEVER smell spirits with just your nose, no shit thats going to burn  :crazy nut:  

breath in equal parts through mouth and nose, you will have a brand new experience

also, if you struggle with the taste of the first dram or two, start with small sips and toss them to the back of your tongue, with each following sip work your was slowly to the front of your tongue. its amazing the difference this makes till you are acclimatized to drinking scotch

----------


## davidI

It is all up to personal preference and the whisky but most distillery workers I've met (I spent a couple weeks traveling through Scotland doing tastings) put more water than I would have expected. I always used to only put a cap full of water in a dram but now usually put 20-30% water depending on the whisky and ABV. Some whiskies don't need much water at all (if any) but others need to be diluted (in my opinion) to be properly appreciated.

Many of the high ABV distiller blends, such as that a'Bunadh are definitely meant to be watered down as otherwise the alcohol is too overbearing and the flavours do not pull through at all.

Also, many whisky tastings are actually called 'nosings' because the majority of your flavour sensory is through your nose. The whole point of watering the whisky down to the point where it doesn't burn your nostrils is so you can 'nose' those flavours. You're correct that sniffing alcohol is going to burn....which is the whole point of diluting it.




> The true lover of whisky will drink their whisky as the professionals do, with a little clear water. Adding a little water to whisky before drinking will prevent the strength of the whisky numbing your senses and reducing your enjoyment of the whisky. It is widely said that you should dilute your whisky with a fifth water. Everyone's tastes varies, so its worth adding just a little water at a time to see what you prefer. Having said all that I do agree that some whiskies are best without any water added.






> Whisky always benefits from a little water. It opens up the aromas  you can actually see the little oily chains of aroma-bearing compounds swirling in the glass, and your nose will give you ample proof.
> 
> The question is: how much water? This is a delicate matter... As a general guide you should dilute to around 30%Vol, but some whiskies take more water than others and some take less, so add a little at a time. The optimum point of dilution is when any prickle or burning sensation you might feel on the nose when you sniff it straight disappears.






> How much water to add depends on personal preference, and of course the abv of the dram you have in front of you. Interestingly, John Glaser, of Compass Box fame, tells us many master blenders dilute to just 20% when crafting their products.



http://www.whiskymag.com/nosing_course/part1.php
http://www.masterofmalt.com/guides/how-to-taste-whisky/
http://www.scotchmaltwhisky.co.uk/how-to-drink.htm

----------


## heavyfuel

> _Originally posted by davidI_ 
> * 
> 
> Sounds like a great birthday!
> 
> Did you try the a'Bunadh at 60.2%!? Professional tasters usually water their whisky down quite a bit. For me, I usually like to add enough water to bring it down to around 30%. From what I've been told, to maximize your ability to perceive the flavours you basically add water until there is no more burning from the alcohol on the nose.
> 
> You've sold me on Caol Ila for my next bottle. I'm sure I've tried it before but honestly can't remember the flavour profile. Thanks for shouting it out as I've passed by it my last few times through Duty Free and am now intrigued...*



I added 2 ice cubes after a small sip straight up, that stuff is so rough tho that it barely made a difference. I don't wanna sound like an expert but the flavor profile of the Caol Ila is very interesting, something in there almost gin-like.

----------


## davidI

> _Originally posted by heavyfuel_ 
> * 
> 
> I added 2 ice cubes after a small sip straight up, that stuff is so rough tho that it barely made a difference. I don't wanna sound like an expert but the flavor profile of the Caol Ila is very interesting, something in there almost gin-like.*



Yea, anything that high ABV won't really provide much for flavour as all you'll get is the alcohol. Next time try cutting it with 30% water as that will dilute the alcohol and bring out more of the malt flavours.

Adding ice will help inhibit the strength of the alcohol but unfortunately it also dulls the malt. 

It takes a lot of experiment to figure out what works best for you, but it's just a good excuse to drink more whisky  :Big Grin:

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Personally if I'm really tasting or trying to appreciate all the flavors of the scotch, I would nose and taste it in glencairn glass first, then add a splash of distilled water (Room Temp) and nose/taste again and again until it 'feels' right.

If I just want to have a nice scotch but casually (i.e while watching TV, walking around the house, chilling on the patio etc) I would pour it into a Canadian glencairn whiskey glass with a splash of water and that's good enough.

If I just want to casually drink my daily scotch (i.e. Black Label over dinner), then I would just use a normal riedel whiskey glass with a single king size ice cube.

Purely just my habit. I think it's all personal preference. There's no right or wrong way as long as you are enjoying the drink.

----------


## davidI

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *Personally if I'm really tasting or trying to appreciate all the flavors of the scotch, I would nose and taste it in glencairn glass first, then add a splash of distilled water (Room Temp) and nose/taste again and again until it 'feels' right.*



 :thumbs up:  That's how I like to drink my single malt as well.




> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *
> I think it's all personal preference. There's no right or wrong way as long as you are enjoying the drink.*



Agreed completely. I like anyone who appreciates a good dram, no matter how they 'fix' it.

----------


## blubs

Did a scotch tasting class at Willow Park on the weekend, they brought in Jim McEwan the head distiller at Bruichladdich.

Just a heads up to those wanting to pick up some expensive bottles, Jim brought some of their discontinued stuff with him that is for sale at Willow Park. Managed to pick myself up a nice bottle of their Laddie 22. Absolutely amazing. 

He brought one other one that is discontinued as well the Cuvee 640. 

Don't know how much they have left but figured i'd mention it here.

----------


## -relk-

> _Originally posted by blubs_ 
> *Did a scotch tasting class at Willow Park on the weekend, they brought in Jim McEwan the head distiller at Bruichladdich.
> 
> Just a heads up to those wanting to pick up some expensive bottles, Jim brought some of their discontinued stuff with him that is for sale at Willow Park. Managed to pick myself up a nice bottle of their Laddie 22. Absolutely amazing. 
> 
> He brought one other one that is discontinued as well the Cuvee 640. 
> 
> Don't know how much they have left but figured i'd mention it here.*



How much was the Laddie?

----------


## Inzane

I had a chance to attend my first Scotch tasting over the weekend, which was conveniently located within walking distance of home.

There were 4 different scotches on the menu, plus a bonus at the end. This is what we sampled:

1) Bruichladdich Scottish Barley - NAS, but believed to be ~ 8 yr. 
2) Glenglassaugh Evolution - NAS, but believed to be ~3-4 yr, but you wouldn't know it by the taste and complexity
3) Aultmore 14yr (independant bottling by Duncan Taylor? I think) - I'll have to check my notes.
4) Glendronach 21yr Parliment - very sherried, dark color
..
and the bonus:
5) Laphroaig something-rather - the carton the bottle came out of was white w/ orange, lots of peat obviously

All 5 were completely new to me and this was the first time I was able to start picking out particular nose and palate flavor notes. I couldn't pick out ALL of them of course but I could pick out a couple key prominant ones. It also probably helped that we were likely drinking samples that came from the same case/vintage/batch that the guys from the shop who made the notes did. (unlike if you're trying to follow the notes from a youtube video review taken 4-5 years ago, where batches and quality do tend to vary over time).

1 thru 4 were presented in order of increasing cost. We had an option to preorder any of the first 4 (maybe the fifth too, but it wasn't on the price sheet) at a bit of a discount. Of the bunch I definitely favored # 2 & 3 the most, but in the end I chose to get a bottle of # 2. There was just something about it that fascinated me.

I've never had 5 drams of Scotch in one sitting before (the first 4 were downed inside of an hour), but it sure made for a pleasant walk home that night.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Inzane

Thoughts on *Macallan 12yr* (sherry cask -- the burgandy carton)?

I found one in the wild recently, priced at $63 CDN. Wondering if that's worth snagging while it's still there (assuming it is still there when/if I go back for it).

----------


## roopi

Picked up a bottle of Bowmore 12 for the first time (first Bowmore) and I'm in  :Love:  I don't know what it is but this is fantastic. Any recommendations on similar tasting scotches? 


Also grabbed a bottle of Dalwhinnie 15 from Costco and definitely not for me. Seemed so plain and boring.

----------


## geoffreyjames

Bowmore is an Islay scotch - characterized by lots of smoky peatiness, and a hint of sea salt. It's great! If you like that, i'd recommend trying Laphroaig, Lagavulin, Ardbeg, and Bruichladdich - probably start with the lowest age in the line and move through them as you like. Alternatively, go to a good scotch store like Willow Park, and tell them you're looking for good Islay (pronounced Eye-lah). 

Scotch is so subjective, so just find what you like and keep trying new bottles.

----------


## ercchry

anyone else get tickets to willowpark's big tasking in november? "whiskey in the warehouse"?

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by Inzane_ 
> *Thoughts on Macallan 12yr (sherry cask -- the burgandy carton)?
> 
> I found one in the wild recently,*



Nevermind. I went back and bought that bottle last night and...

It's fucking fantastic! That's all I need to say.  :thumbs up:

----------


## blubs

The Laddie I think was 55? Pretty good price for what it was.

----------


## roopi

Wife came through duty free yesterday and surprised me with Bowmore Black Rock and Macallan Select Oak. Both appear to be made specifically for duty free. Too many bottles to try.  :crazy nut:

----------


## RX_EVOLV

I'm not a huge fan of the Macallan Select Oak, but I just came back from a Royal Caribbean cruise last night and they had a cocktail called Shanghai Smash that's made with the Select Oak and it was sooooo good. I must've had at least 3 or 4 of them every single night!

----------


## Inzane

A few of you have mentioned *Tomatin* earlier in this thread. 
I've only seen Tomatin in a couple stores in Edmonton, and I have a bottle of 12 yr so far. I think I paid somewhere around ~$60 for mine.
(from memory, the 15yr was about $83 and the 18 yr was about $103-109).

I've been reading some online forums and reviews and people mention the 12 yr as really cheap (~$25-30 USD). Must be very different pricing in the US, but I wouldn't call it "cheap" here in Canada based on the prices I saw locally.

I'm curious, what prices have you guys found Tomatin single malts for in Calgary? Thanks.

----------


## ercchry

grabbed a 15yr the other week at willowpark for ~$65

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Kensington wine market, Willowpark, highlander and Metro Vino all have the Tomatin.

I have a couple bottles of the Tomatin 18yr and I think they were ~ $110

Great scotch

BTW I think they have Tomatin 12yr on the menu @ Midtown in Kensinton for those of you that wants to give it a try.

----------


## lasimmon

Won a bottle of Glenfarclas 12 yesterday at a golf tournament. Anyone have any experiance with it?

----------


## ercchry

Great line, haven't had a bad bottle from them

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by lasimmon_ 
> *Won a bottle of Glenfarclas 12 yesterday at a golf tournament. Anyone have any experiance with it?*



Nice score.

I haven't had any yet, but it seems to review well and it's definitely on my list to try.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by lasimmon_ 
> *Won a bottle of Glenfarclas 12 yesterday at a golf tournament. Anyone have any experiance with it?*



I was just drinking that last night! Loves it. 

The Glenfarclas 21 is probably one of my favourite scotches I have at home. My go-to for special occasions.

----------


## lasimmon

Cool thanks guys! When I get over my sickness I'll dip into it.

----------


## ercchry

Was really tempted to go to this, but one scotch event a week is enough  :ROFL!:  

http://willowpark.net/events/individ...h-george-grant

----------


## roopi

Picked up a bottle of Laphroig Quarter Cask and Ardbeg 10. Time to explore some Islay's.

----------


## carson blocks

Anyone tried the Glengoyne 17? Got a bottle for my birthday, never tried an unpeated Highland Single Malt. Kind of a dessert whiskey almost, but interesting.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> *Picked up a bottle of Laphroig Quarter Cask and Ardbeg 10. Time to explore some Islay's.*



Very nice! enjoy the Smoke. I have really been enjoying Laphoraig 10 lately.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> * 
> 
> Very nice! enjoy the Smoke. I have really been enjoying Laphoraig 10 lately.*



Cracked the Laphroig Quarter Cask last night and did enjoy it more then the Bowmore. Islay's are definitely my favorite right now. Going to be a costly winter trying them all out. 

I was trying to decide between the Laphroig Quarter Cask and 10 after doing some reading. Seemed like I couldn't go wrong with either and Superstore had the Laphroig Quarter Cask so it got picked.

----------


## roopi

Any recommendations on something smokier then Laphoraig? Smokier the better.  :thumbs up:  

Lagavulin?

----------


## Alterac

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> *Any recommendations on something smokier then Laphoraig? Smokier the better.  
> 
> Lagavulin?*



Ardbeg


and if you want peat and smoke, octomore (or big peat. lol).

http://www.lifedaily.com/the-6-smoki...s-you-can-buy/

» Click image for larger version


and mostly common ones:
» Click image for larger version

----------


## Inzane

i've been liking the sherry notes lately. After lucking out and finding a Macallan 12yr recently, I was anxious to try more sherry tasting scotches.

Last night I picked up a bottle of Aberlour 12yr Double Cask, only ~$42 at Superstore. Not a bad dram, especially given the price.

Any other sherry type scotches you'd recommend in the $40-60 range?

(I've got ones like Aberlour A'Bundh or Glenfarclas 105 on the radar, but I believe those are in a higher price bracket).

Thanks.

PS - Anyone here try the blend called Pig's Nose? How was it?

----------


## ercchry

anything in the $40-$60 range is just going to be a sherry finish... probably 3rd or 4th barrel wash... to me it doesnt stand up to the macallans and other 1st and 2nd wash, full aged sherry casks

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *Coop has Bowmore Tempest on sale this week, has anyone tried it?*



Haven't tried it but what's the sale price?


On a side note came through Punta Cana duty free and they had JW Platinum on promo. 2 x 1L bottles for $180.00 USD. I don't drink this anymore but couldn't pass up the deal to have them in the liquor cabinet.

----------


## davidI

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> Cracked the Laphroig Quarter Cask last night and did enjoy it more then the Bowmore. Islay's are definitely my favorite right now. Going to be a costly winter trying them all out. 
> 
> I was trying to decide between the Laphroig Quarter Cask and 10 after doing some reading. Seemed like I couldn't go wrong with either and Superstore had the Laphroig Quarter Cask so it got picked.*



From what I recall, the Quarter Cask is nowhere near as peaty as the 10. Then again, I think my bottled was Duty Free so perhaps it was a little different. In any event, I was a bit disappointed as Laphroig 10 is one of my favourites. I'll take another look at my bottle tonight...

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## Inzane

Picked up a bottle of Aberlour A'Bunadh (batch 49, cask strength 60.1%). Now that is sherry!

Anyone else here try any of the A-Bunadh? From what I've read quality varies from batch to batch, with most of them excellent but occasionally there's a sub-par one.
(e.g. Apparently batch 47 was really good, but 48 was a step back.) I haven't found too much written on batch 49 yet, and I'm not experienced enough to know a good one from a bad one necessarily. But I like it so far from the 1st dram I had.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by davidI_ 
> *
> 
> From what I recall, the Quarter Cask is nowhere near as peaty as the 10. Then again, I think my bottled was Duty Free so perhaps it was a little different. In any event, I was a bit disappointed as Laphroig 10 is one of my favourites. I'll take another look at my bottle tonight...*



I'll give the 10 a go. Thanks!  :thumbs up:  





> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> * 
> 
> It's $65, normally $85. From what I've read it's a 'limited' edition' so I picked one up to try. It's my first Islay so I don't have anything to compare it to, but for whatever it's worth, I like it enough that I'll probably try another Islay in the near future.*



Seems like a good discount and worth a try. I just checked out there flyer online and it seems kike they have quite a few bottles on sale. The Glenlivit 15 at $45 is a good deal.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

I actually found the Laphroig Quarter cast alot peatier than the Laphroig 10. I remember the 10 is a little bit sweeter and mellow,whereas the Quarter Cast it tastes like you are drinking a camp fire..

----------


## davidI

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> I'll give the 10 a go. Thanks!  
> 
> Seems like a good discount and worth a try. I just checked out there flyer online and it seems kike they have quite a few bottles on sale. The Glenlivit 15 at $45 is a good deal.*






> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *I actually found the Laphroig Quarter cast alot peatier than the Laphroig 10. I remember the 10 is a little bit sweeter and mellow,whereas the Quarter Cast it tastes like you are drinking a camp fire..*



Just took a look and it was indeed a "Travel Retail Special" QA Cask (rather than Quarter Cask).

Therefore, disregard my comments haha. As I commented before though, the QA Cask (NOT Quarter Cask) has a weak peat for a traditional Laphroaig and I wouldn't recommend it.

I am eager to try a Quarter Cask now though!

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by davidI_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> Just took a look and it was indeed a &quot;Travel Retail Special&quot; QA Cask (rather than Quarter Cask).
> 
> Therefore, disregard my comments haha. As I commented before though, the QA Cask (NOT Quarter Cask) has a weak peat for a traditional Laphroaig and I wouldn't recommend it.
> 
> I am eager to try a Quarter Cask now though!*



Like RX_EVOLV said it is like drinking a campfire. Pretty intense on your first sip. Currently on sale at Coop as well (I know this doesn't benefit you though davidI)

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

A little bit cheaper no? I remember buying the quarter cask @ superstore for $42.XX but $39.99 accordingly to the COOP flyer... it's been a few months though so i might be wrong. 

I'm going to pick up a bottle of the Bowmore tempest and give it a try.

----------


## roopi

I'd say it is a little cheaper. It was over $40 when I picked it up at superstore a couple of weeks ago.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## roopi

Grabbed the last bottle of Bowmore Tempest today from 130th. She wasn't sure if they were getting more before Friday.

----------


## roopi

Scotland loses out as Japanese whisky named best in the world

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddr...the-world.html




> For the first time, not a single Scottish whisky has made it into top five of World Whisky Bible 
> 
> Winning whisky: Yamazaki Single Malt Sherry Cask 2013 
> 
> By Leah Hyslop
> 10:37AM GMT 03 Nov 2014
> 
> The Scots are famous for their whisky, but will be licking their wounds this week after a Japanese single malt was named the best in the world. 
> 
> ...




So how do I get myself a bottle of this? Price seems reasonable to try the best ranked in the world.

----------


## ercchry

so pumped for tomorrow, going to drink all of the whiskey... well... all of the good whiskey  :ROFL!:

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *so pumped for tomorrow, going to drink all of the whiskey... well... all of the good whiskey *



Are you referring to the master class you posted about on the previous page (dated Nov *3rd*)? Or are you referring to something else?

I scored a* Macallan Cask Strength* at a local store in Edmonton last week.  :thumbs up:  I'm only sad that I'll likely never find another.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by Inzane_ 
> * 
> 
> Are you referring to the master class you posted about on the previous page (dated Nov 3rd)? Or are you referring to something else?*



no, no, this is the "whiskey in the warehouse" its the BIG tasting event that willowpark does every year. wish i did the other one though but couldnt talk anyone else into dropping $500 on a ticket  :ROFL!:

----------


## Big Daddy G

So I have a buddy who is going to Cancun. What should I get him to pick up there that either is a really good price, or not readily available in Calgary? Preferably Scotch but would take suggestions for Rum or Tequila.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> no, no, this is the &quot;whiskey in the warehouse&quot; its the BIG tasting event that willowpark does every year. wish i did the other one though but couldnt talk anyone else into dropping $500 on a ticket *



Aren't the tickets $100 for regular and $150 for VIP? What kind of ticket did you get for $500?

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> Aren't the tickets $100 for regular and $150 for VIP? What kind of ticket did you get for $500?*



the $500 was for the event on the 3rd, was a tasting for a 60 year old  :Shock:

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by Quickstrike_ 
> *For the price, Teacher's isn't bad. Probably my go-to Scotch, 
> 
> *



Finally had a chance to try some of this last night. Not bad, not bad at all.

I'd liken it to a near Black Label experience for Red Label price. Definitely has a nice smoky character.

 :thumbs up:

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> the $500 was for the event on the 3rd, was a tasting for a 60 year old *



So how was the 60yr old? What was it?

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> So how was the 60yr old? What was it?*



i didnt make it to that one, it was the glenfarclas though

----------


## ercchry

Was a great night! Stole a silent auction by smashing a pen out of some guy's hand.... still not sure if i over paid, no idea wtf i bought, but yeah would do again. Was going to snap some pics but i didnt have enough hands

----------


## ercchry

uh... so hungover

tried my best to drink all the scotch, but i dont think i even came close  :ROFL!:  

for the most part there wasnt much new stuff there that i notice at least, except tomatin did have a 14 year old thats only been out for a couple weeks. this was awesome, blows the 15 year old away. if i didnt win that damn silent auction this is what i would have left with for sure, but its also only ~$60 so im sure i will pick it up on my next visit

they also had their cu bocan offerings out. tried the 1989 limited edition one, for a peated scotch it was okay. im not a big fan of peat though.... but when i say limited i mean limited. apparently the story goes that in 89 the wrong shipment of barley was delivered cause back then tomatin didnt do anything peated... but the guys making it were too afraid to tell anyone their was a fuck up so they made it anyways and over the years they sold some off to blenders and what not and it was long forgotten till an employee found it years later, 3 barrels of this stuff exists and thats it

speaking of peat... tried that laphroaig quarter cask... pretty much ruined my mouth for the night  :ROFL!:

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of peat... tried that laphroaig quarter cask... pretty much ruined my mouth for the night *




 :ROFL!:   :ROFL!:  

Sounds like such a great event. I'll for sure to sign up for it next year. 

Anything interesting/ exotic for the silent auction?

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *
> 
> 
>   
> 
> Sounds like such a great event. I'll for sure to sign up for it next year. 
> 
> Anything interesting/ exotic for the silent auction?*



not really. neat little gift basket thing; but the bidding on everything was pretty high, not surprising though when everyone is just downing dram after dram  :ROFL!:  

the February show is pretty good too if you dont want to wait a full year. they dont have all the food booths, but willow park's kitchen makes such good food you dont really miss out. less people too which makes it a bit easier to ask questions

----------


## roopi

Ardbeg 10 tonight for the first time. Great bottle for the price. This definately confirms I'm hooked on Islay's.

----------


## davidI

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> *Ardbeg 10 tonight for the first time. Great bottle for the price. This definately confirms I'm hooked on Islay's.*



Nice. I have a bottle of that waiting for me in Calgary and I look forward to cracking it on New Years.

I've heard it is "iodiny" (sp?) though. Did you get that at all?

----------


## Inzane

Tried my first dram of *Bruichladdich Laddie Ten*, and my first impression was I didn't like it.

I will give it another chance or two, but if it doesn't improve for me this will be my first regret purchase since my scotch hobby began.

----------


## Kritafo

I am sure I am not the only one to see this on the news, but it's a fantastic gift for single malt scotch lovers. I believe they said it's around $375.00


http://calgary.ctvnews.ca/video?clip...ylistPageNum=1


http://www.secretspirits.com/menu/

----------


## e92csl87

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> * 
> 
> Mind blown. 
> 
> Getting one of these after my Glenfiddich 18 is gone. (my current fav)*



No Way!

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Anyone seen any Yamazaki around town? 

Looking for a bottle but I don't see them at the Liquor store by TNT or Kensington wine market anymore...

----------


## -relk-

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *Anyone seen any Yamazaki around town? 
> 
> Looking for a bottle but I don't see them at the Liquor store by TNT or Kensington wine market anymore...*



I was looking for one too, but couldn't find it at Willow Park (only place I looked). I didn't know which category it would fall under though, couldn't see just a whiskey section. What is whiskey from Japan called anyway?

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *Anyone seen any Yamazaki around town? 
> 
> Looking for a bottle but I don't see them at the Liquor store by TNT or Kensington wine market anymore...*



LiquorConnect.com is showing that KWM is the only place to have ever ordered it. They should be able to special order it for you I believe since it shows up in the LiquorConnect database.

If you search for it on Yamazki on the KVM website it shows sold out but still orderable. 

https://www.kensingtonwinemarket.com...php?query=true

KVM is expensive compared to a lot of other places. I'd see if someone else could order it for you. 





> _Originally posted by -relk-_ 
> * 
> I was looking for one too, but couldn't find it at Willow Park (only place I looked). I didn't know which category it would fall under though, couldn't see just a whiskey section. What is whiskey from Japan called anyway?*



It's still called Whisky. You would still find it in the scotch/whisky section if it were in stock.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by davidI_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice. I have a bottle of that waiting for me in Calgary and I look forward to cracking it on New Years.
> 
> I've heard it is &quot;iodiny&quot; (sp?) though. Did you get that at all?*



Intense nose on this bottle compared to the Lagavulin 16. Definitely has the iodiny to it as you read in reviews. Wasn't prepared for it when it hit my eyes.  :ROFL!: 


I like it for the price but would take the Lagavulin over it but that's a $30-$40 difference too.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> LiquorConnect.com is showing that KWM is the only place to have ever ordered it. They should be able to special order it for you I believe since it shows up in the LiquorConnect database.
> 
> If you search for it on Yamazki on the KVM website it shows sold out but still orderable. 
> 
> https://www.kensingtonwinemarket.com...php?query=true
> 
> ...



Yeh only looking for a simple Yamazaki 12 yr, nothing fancy or expensive. They used to carry it in the Pacific Mall for ~$76 CAD but not any more as of a few days ago. They used to carry it at KMW too but for like $95, which I thought was a rip off so never bought a bottle, and now they are nowhere to be found. 

Going to Hong Kong this Xmas so I'm sure i'll find some there, but I heard it's ALOT more expensive in Hong Kong (2-3X the price) than in Nroth America. Not sure if it's a $150+ whisky..

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> * 
> 
> Going to Hong Kong this Xmas so I'm sure i'll find some there, but I heard it's ALOT more expensive in Hong Kong (2-3X the price) than in Nroth America. Not sure if it's a $150+ whisky..*



I've found most Scotch/Whisky to be more expensive in HK duty free but I'll still grab a bottle if its something I haven't seen before since duty frees do have 'travellers editions'.

If you can bring back more than 1 bottle I'll buy a Yamazaki from you.  :Big Grin:

----------


## suen_boi

Finally found one:

 

I haven't opened it yet. Has anyone tried it so far? Thoughts?

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Let us know how it tastes! 

Seen that thing around Olympia and almost picked on up when it was on-sale a few months ago, but my gf was there and said No

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> * my gf was there and said No*



You need to get your priorities straight.  :ROFL!:

----------


## jdmakkord

Started off my KWM advent calendar tonight. 24 days of single malts. That should get me through the month.

----------


## Kritafo

> _Originally posted by jdmakkord_ 
> *Started off my KWM advent calendar tonight. 24 days of single malts. That should get me through the month.*



Ooh my lucky you..let us know how it is, I wish I would have bit the bullet and bought one.

----------


## carson blocks

Just looked it up. Do you know offhand if they're sold out or an on-the-shelf item?

----------


## jdmakkord

Sold out a couple of weeks ago. Limited to around 300 per year I think. So far day 1 was a glencairn tasting glass with a 50ml linkwood speyside 15yr. Light with a bit of fire. 23 more days to go.  :Smilie:

----------


## carson blocks

I know what I'm pre-ordering for next year then!

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## civic_stylez

I havent read the entire thread but Ive really been digging the Tomatin 12 year lately. Took in the tasting at Willow Park and really enjoyed it. The guy that came from the distillery in Scotland was awesome and we got to sample the 12, the 12 french oak, the 15, 18 and 30 as well as the Cu Bocan which is exclusive to Willow and not available in the US. The 12 is great as its non peated so its really smooth and not overly smokey like a laphroaig.



Off the scotch and for whisky ive been drinking the Bushmills 1608 Special Reserve 12 year and it goes down really nice. Not easy to find but well worth the search.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *That sounds delicious. Does anyone know where to get a glencairn glass in Calgary?*




I just ordered both my Glencairn and Canadian Glencairn glasses off amazon.ca. Best prices and came super quick.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by jdmakkord_ 
> *Started off my KWM advent calendar tonight. 24 days of single malts. That should get me through the month.*



Nice!! I was so tempted but couldn't pull the trigger. $375 for ~1.25L ish of scotch is too rich for me, but I heard the one last year had some spectacular stuff. 

Keep us posted on the rest of it! maybe I'll start saving for next year's.

----------


## jdmakkord

Well day two is definitely more my style. Benriach 16yr. Lots of heat, but balanced. This is a bottle I would pick up in a heartbeat. Best part about this advent calendar is I'm going to have a great short list soon.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by jdmakkord_ 
> *Well day two is definitely more my style. Benriach 16yr. Lots of heat, but balanced. This is a bottle I would pick up in a heartbeat. Best part about this advent calendar is I'm going to have a great short list soon.*



I look forward to your min reviews everyday. Especially the Islay's.

----------


## suen_boi

It's been a good week. Tried this last night, and it was really good. Super smooth nose with lots of vanilla/caramel, and the taste is like biting into slightly overripe fruit. Opens up alot more with a little bit of water as well. Opposite end of the spectrum of smoky/peaty whiskies.

Highly recommended if you can get your hands on a bottle. The 17 and 23 year varieties are supposedly even better.  :Drool:

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by suen_boi_ 
> *It's been a good week. Tried this last night, and it was really good. Super smooth nose with lots of vanilla/caramel, and the taste is like biting into slightly overripe fruit. Opens up alot more with a little bit of water as well. Opposite end of the spectrum of smoky/peaty whiskies.
> 
> Highly recommended if you can get your hands on a bottle. The 17 and 23 year varieties are supposedly even better.  
> 
> *



 :Shock:  How/where did you get that?

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by civic_stylez_ 
> *I havent read the entire thread but Ive really been digging the Tomatin 12 year lately. Took in the tasting at Willow Park and really enjoyed it. The guy that came from the distillery in Scotland was awesome and we got to sample the 12, the 12 french oak, the 15, 18 and 30 as well as the Cu Bocan which is exclusive to Willow and not available in the US. The 12 is great as its non peated so its really smooth and not overly smokey like a laphroaig.*



you didnt get to try the new 14yr finished in a port cask? its probably my favorite. its replacing the 15yr in the line and its like $5 cheaper a bottle

the limited edition cu bocan was okay, but im not a big peat fan, but it might be worth a bottle since it was technically a fuck up back in the day and they didnt get into the peaty stuff till years later so its really limited

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
>  How/where did you get that?*



^^

Local purchase? I want one! 

I had the Hibiki 12 at a lounge in Vegas back in June and it was delicious. They served it with a King Cube... until I got the bill and found it was $21  :Shock:  Good ol' Vegas.

----------


## suen_boi

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
>  How/where did you get that?*



Got it in Vancouver at a random liquor store for $110 CAD. I've been looking for the 23 year for a long time but can't seem to find one, along with a Yamazaki 18 or 25 year.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Tried finding the Yamazaki in Houston and it's not sold in the US yet. Highlander does not carry any Japanese scotch.
They do, however, have a Bowmore tester pack with a 12, 15 and 18 year which I picked up today

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by suen_boi_ 
> * 
> 
> Got it in Vancouver at a random liquor store for $110 CAD. I've been looking for the 23 year for a long time but can't seem to find one, along with a Yamazaki 18 or 25 year.*



Thanks. I'm heading to Vancouver over the holidays and I'll try and find one.

----------


## suen_boi

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> Thanks. I'm heading to Vancouver over the holidays and I'll try and find one.*



You won't find it at any BC Liquor store, you'll have to troll the smaller, private stores. Usually I look here: https://legacyliquorstore.com/

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by civic_stylez_ 
> *I havent read the entire thread but Ive really been digging the Tomatin 12 year lately. Took in the tasting at Willow Park and really enjoyed it.*



I love it. Only the 2nd single malt I bought in the summer, and almost done. Just a few drams left. I'll definitely be replenishing it in my stock, but I'll probably pick up a 15yr first before they totally disappear.

I just wish Tomatin wasn't so expensive here. In Edmonton the 12yr is around ~ $60, whereas down in the US I hear they get it for around ~ $30-35 USD.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by Inzane_ 
> * 
> 
> I love it. Only the 2nd single malt I bought in the summer, and almost done. Just a few drams left. I'll definitely be replenishing it in my stock, but I'll probably pick up a 15yr first before they totally disappear.
> 
> I just wish Tomatin wasn't so expensive here. In Edmonton the 12yr is around ~ $60, whereas down in the US I hear they get it for around ~ $30-35 USD.*



willowpark in calgary cant be beat for scotch up here, the 15 is $65, making the new 14 (which i would highly suggest over the 15) $60

but yeah, cant compare booze across the boarder... damn sin taxes

----------


## civic_stylez

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> you didnt get to try the new 14yr finished in a port cask? its probably my favorite. its replacing the 15yr in the line and its like $5 cheaper a bottle
> 
> the limited edition cu bocan was okay, but im not a big peat fan, but it might be worth a bottle since it was technically a fuck up back in the day and they didnt get into the peaty stuff till years later so its really limited*



I agree on the Cu Bocan.. it was a treat to get to try the limited stuff but Im like you and dont really dig the heavy peat unless its with ice or a decent splash of water. I just love that the US cant get it! :Big Grin:  I will definitely look for the 14 port. Is it overly sweet?

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by civic_stylez_ 
> * 
> 
> I agree on the Cu Bocan.. it was a treat to get to try the limited stuff but Im like you and dont really dig the heavy peat unless its with ice or a decent splash of water. I just love that the US cant get it! I will definitely look for the 14 port. Is it overly sweet?*



i wouldnt call it sweet, very smooth though. makes the rest of the line feel like hot fire haha

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## ImTherious

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> PS if anyone else is looking for a Glencairn glass locally, they have them at Kensington. [/B]



There's a Glencairn glass available at Crate & Barrel at South Centre for about $10.

----------


## Inzane

Anyone put any scotch on their christmas list this year?

I gave my family a half dozen suggestions, ranging from Glendronach 12yr on the low end to Highland Park 18yr on the high end. We'll see what happens.

----------


## The_Penguin

Have had this on the shelf for a couple of years, just cracked it open tonight. Holy shit, this is good stuff!

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## roopi

I saw the 1985 at Coop in Shawnessy last week. Cracked a bottle of Talisker 10 yesterday and didn't care for it too much. At the price point the Ardbeg 10 is a better option or spend the extra for the Lagavulin 16.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> *I saw the 1985 at Coop in Shawnessy last week. Cracked a bottle of Talisker 10 yesterday and didn't care for it too much. At the price point the Ardbeg 10 is a better option or spend the extra for the Lagavulin 16.*



My wife bought me the Talisker 10 for xmas, I'm enjoying it. Definitely the smokiest one I've had to date though.

----------


## jdmakkord

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> I look forward to your min reviews everyday. Especially the Islay's.*



Well life certainly got busy this month. Didn't miss a beat, dram every day for the first 18 days of December then the stomach flu hit the entire household. I'll recap all of the bottles in the calendar shortly and point out my favorites.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## suen_boi

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *I get so excited when I see this thread pop up.*



Same!

I got a few Japanese whiskies for Christmas and I opened a relatively cheap one tonight.

Nikka From The Barrel

Really nice for the price point, and thoroughly enjoyed by all four drinkers tonight. Sweet, slightly spicy and lingering, but not sickly sweet. Oily as fuck. You can turn the glass, and the line stays along the side for ages.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> * 
> 
> I checked today and they only have the 1995 unfortunately. I think the 85 is done for.*



 :Bang Head:  Sorry about that.

----------


## jdmakkord

Day 22-24 of this advent calendar sure didn't disappoint. Auchentoshan 18 year, Glendronach Parliment 21 year and Glenfarclas 40 year. The 40 year is a $58 50ml bottle!

----------


## RX_EVOLV

In hong kong right now and holy shit everything is so expensive. I say everything is about 50-100% more expensive than in Calgary, if not more. A glenmorangie 10 is $100cad! Even duty free prices are ~20%+ more expensive than superstore. 

I've been to about 5 wine stores now and can't find a single bottle of Yamasaki for any years. Very disappointed. 

My cousin's friend said he will let me buy the Hibiki 12yr and 17yr off him at cost so those are going to be my trophies for this trip. He also has a Hibiki 21 but I can't afford the $600+ for it. I hope he doesn't back out when I see him next week !!

Tried the glenmorangie signet and it was REALLY good. It's $275 a bottle here, which I'm sure is way over priced. If I see it in Calgary I will definitely pick up a bottle.

----------


## GQBalla

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *In hong kong right now and holy shit everything is so expensive. I say everything is about 50-100% more expensive than in Calgary, if not more. A glenmorangie 10 is $100cad! Even duty free prices are ~20%+ more expensive than superstore. 
> 
> I've been to about 5 wine stores now and can't find a single bottle of Yamasaki for any years. Very disappointed. 
> 
> My cousin's friend said he will let me buy the Hibiki 12yr and 17yr off him at cost so those are going to be my trophies for this trip. He also has a Hibiki 21 but I can't afford the $600+ for it. I hope he doesn't back out when I see him next week !!
> 
> Tried the glenmorangie signet and it was REALLY good. It's $275 a bottle here, which I'm sure is way over priced. If I see it in Calgary I will definitely pick up a bottle.*



Also noticed this when I creeped the duty free in HK

I bought this a few years ago coming back from Mexico. 
http://www.aficionados.co.za/images/...0385_Front.jpg

Don't know if it's any good. I just seem to collect alcohol. Never seem to drink the expensive stuff

----------


## cdnsir

HK duty free is not that bad. I got a Glenmorangie Lasanta 1L for $485HKD. I think 1L of the 10yr was something like $400HKD?

----------


## RX_EVOLV

It's a bit more now. The 10 yr is $650 ($100 cad ) retail and around $430 hkd at duty free, which is still like $65 cad vs $51 at superstore. I guess it is a 1L bottle though.

I just got back for thailand and they were selling macallen 18 yr for $50 a glass at the hotel! $40 per at LKF. Found a jap restaurant that has a nice japanese whisky menu but $35 cad for yamazaki 12 yr. ...


Everything looks so cheap in calgary now, even at KWM. When I get back I'll probably start buying up the Nikkas

----------


## sputnik

Picked this (except batch #49) up a couple of days ago.

Tasty stuff. Smelled incredible the moment I pulled the cork.

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by sputnik_ 
> *Picked this (except batch #49) up a couple of days ago.
> 
> Tasty stuff. Smelled incredible the moment I pulled the cork.
> 
> *



I have a Batch 49 and it is very good indeed. I've read that the batches can be hit and miss, but more often than not they are excellent. The 49 is the only one I've had.

i got some JW Double Black from my Dad (a 1L bottle from US duty free), and I splurged on the Highland Park 18yr during a Sobey's bonus airmiles promo last week.

----------


## ercchry

willow park's second largest scotch night is under two months away, this one is half the price as the fall one and i'd say 70% of the reps are still there at least, less of a zoo too. i'd highly recommend attending. all you can taste and eat for $50 for two hours. 

http://willowpark.net/events/individ...cotch-festival

----------


## suen_boi

Does anyone know where you can get Suntory products locally? Specifically, Yamazaki 12 and 18 year, and Hibiki 17?

----------


## Unknown303

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *willow park's second largest scotch night is under two months away, this one is half the price as the fall one and i'd say 70% of the reps are still there at least, less of a zoo too. i'd highly recommend attending. all you can taste and eat for $50 for two hours. 
> 
> http://willowpark.net/events/individ...cotch-festival*



I've got my ticket. :thumbs up:

----------


## Disoblige

How does Hibiki compare to Yamazaki? Is Yamazaki more fruity?

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Back from Hong Kong now and got my Hibikis!

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Just went to KWM to pick up a bottle of miyagiko 12 yr and the guy said they are going to be getting more yamazaki this summer.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Not a fan of the Highland Park 12. Imo it's just average at best.

For that price, and not peaty, I think I would go for the auchentoshan 10.

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *I am looking for a fruity sweetness similar to a Glenlivet 12 or Glenmorangie 10 but with a bit of peatyness to compliment it. Not sure if the HP 12 fits that or not.*



Highland Park 12yr is nice. But I don't find it anything like Glenmorangie 10yr Original. I've only have Glenlivet 12 once and it too was nothing like HP12 from my memory.

HP12 is supposedly in the middle of the flavor map. I definitely notice the smoky aspect, and a hint of peat, but I wouldn't describe it as overly fruity or sweet.

----------


## BananaFob

I asked a friend of mine to clear out stock of the Yamazaki 12 for me on a trip down to Phoenix, he was able to find three and bring these lovelies back for me:

» Click image for larger version 

Tried it out last night, very smooth, a bit of a fruity aftertaste, not too harsh on the initial sip

----------


## Sorath

> _Originally posted by BananaFob_ 
> *I asked a friend of mine to clear out stock of the Yamazaki 12 for me on a trip down to Phoenix, he was able to find three and bring these lovelies back for me:
> 
> » Click image for larger version 
> 
> Tried it out last night, very smooth, a bit of a fruity aftertaste, not too harsh on the initial sip*




A++

----------


## RX_EVOLV

How much do they sell for in the states ?

----------


## BananaFob

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *How much do they sell for in the states ?*



They were $70USD each in Phoenix, pretty damn reasonable.

----------


## Fadi

does anyone know where a bottle of The Macallan 18 can be had. apparently Kensington wine market told me the macallan has discontinued anything with age designation.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by Fadi_ 
> *does anyone know where a bottle of The Macallan 18 can be had. apparently Kensington wine market told me the macallan has discontinued anything with age designation.*



it has, i'd recommend trying the "amber" the "gold" is worthless, and the other two are not really worth the bump in price. last bottle of amber i bought was $70 at sobey's liquor store

----------


## AzNxHyDrA

> _Originally posted by Fadi_ 
> *does anyone know where a bottle of The Macallan 18 can be had. apparently Kensington wine market told me the macallan has discontinued anything with age designation.*



I didn't find any in Calgary so I bought 4 when I was in LA for New Years. 

They have tons of stock down there still. If you know anyone travelling ask them to keep an eye out for you. 

The current exchange rate hurts though  :Frown:

----------


## Fadi

> _Originally posted by AzNxHyDrA_ 
> * 
> 
> I didn't find any in Calgary so I bought 4 when I was in LA for New Years. 
> 
> They have tons of stock down there still. If you know anyone travelling ask them to keep an eye out for you. 
> 
> The current exchange rate hurts though *



want to sell one  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## AzNxHyDrA

> _Originally posted by Fadi_ 
> * 
> 
> want to sell one   *



Haha sorry  :Frown: . Two have been accounted for already and I'm keeping two for myself. 

Popped one of them open and the other one is sitting on the shelf beside my 30 year  :Big Grin: .

I have friends going to UMF in Miami at the end of March. If you can't find any by then send me a PM.

----------


## TYMSMNY

> _Originally posted by Fadi_ 
> * 
> 
> want to sell one   *



come over and open up the bottle I have...

----------


## roopi

Rare scotch stolen from downtown SAQ

Theres some good scotch somewhere on the streets of Montreal.
A masked man, armed with what appeared to be a gun, entered a downtown SAQ specialty outlet Thursday morning, threatened staff, then smashed a display case of expensive bottles, according to Montreal Police spokesman Manuel Couture.

The thief made off with a few bottles of booze worth about $100,000, including a 50-year-old Balvenie single malt scotch worth $49,500.

Couture said police have not yet been able to get a description of the culprit from security camera footage.

http://montrealgazette.com/news/loca...m-downtown-saq

----------


## Fadi

Ended up picking The Macallan Sienna single malt will post impressions tonight

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by Fadi_ 
> *Ended up picking The Macallan Sienna single malt will post impressions tonight*



 :thumbs up:   :thumbs up:

----------


## Inzane

Is MaCallan Gold worth $52 + 10 bonus air miles?

----------


## ercchry

Nope, go with at least the amber

----------


## sputnik

> _Originally posted by Inzane_ 
> *Is MaCallan Gold worth $52 + 10 bonus air miles?*



I would pass on it. the Macallan 12 was so much better than the Gold.

----------


## Inzane

I have three Macallans in my collection so far:
12yr Sherry
10yr Fine Oak
Sherry Cask Strength

I love them all. Too bad they're all discontinued now.  :Frown:

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by Fadi_ 
> *Ended up picking The Macallan Sienna single malt will post impressions tonight*



so???

----------


## asp integra

had a friend bring me home a nice bottle from Japan, Hibiki 17 yr. Very tasty

----------


## Unknown303

Anyone going to the Scotch tasting in Willow Park tonight?

----------


## lasimmon

A friend and I are. Looking forward to it.

----------


## jdmakkord

Went to the Islay festival at KWM on Thursday. Holy shit what a spread, 80ish bottles to sample in 2 hours, I hit 17 or so. This included a $1700 bottle.

----------


## ercchry

I waited too long for tickets for tonight and it was sold out  :Cry:

----------


## lasimmon

Lots of bottles. I'm guessing 200+. 

Some really interesting ones. Personal favorite that my friend laughed at me for was the Laphroig triple smoke. Just something about it. 

Tried johnnie walker platinum for the first time. Very smooth.

----------


## Unknown303

Yeah I cannot pinned down what I liked the most. Although the Big Rock table had a few great beers and they even opened up one not on the list to give me a sample.  :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## l/l/rX

For any of you who go to Buchanan's but would like a more modern feel but still with the same great selection, I would suggest one18 empire, main floor of the marriott downtown, just recently opened. They also serve up some mean cocktails!  :thumbs up:

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Heading to Vegas in a few weeks and thinking about checking this tour out.. 

http://whiskyattic.com/

anyone here done that tour before?

----------


## killramos

> _Originally posted by lasimmon_ 
> *
> 
> Tried johnnie walker platinum for the first time. Very smooth.*



You liked it alot? I picked up a bottle a couple years back and have been waiting for a good occasion...

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by killramos_ 
> * 
> 
> You liked it alot? I picked up a bottle a couple years back and have been waiting for a good occasion...*



I love the platinum, more than the blue.

----------


## killramos

Cool, i look forward to it then!

I was particularly pleased with myself for only paying 80 bucks for the bottle that was 160 or 170 at coop  :Shock:

----------


## roopi

Interactive version of the scotch chart that has been posted before:

http://scotchgit.bitbucket.org/

----------


## suen_boi

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> * 
> 
> I love the platinum, more than the blue.*



You like it better than the Blue? What's the difference? I was just about to pick up a bottle of the Blue Label...

----------


## Inzane

I'm surprised no one has mentioned it yet.

Green Label is back... !!! At least for a limited time this year.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by Inzane_ 
> *I'm surprised no one has mentioned it yet.
> 
> Green Label is back... !!! At least for a limited time this year.*



 :Confused:  it is? Where did you see it? Similar price?

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * it is? Where did you see it? Similar price?*



If you check liquorconnect.com you should be able to find some stores in your area that currently carry it. I checked out two within a mile radius of my workplace (here in Edmonton) and the pricing I found where I went was $90 and $100. I have no idea how that pricing compares to what it used to sell for in Canada before it was discontinued.

From everything I've read online its still the same scotch (still 15yr age statement, and same signature 4 malts as before), just the packaging has changed (now no box, and screw top instead of cork).

----------


## roopi

It used to be in the $65-$70 range at Sobeys a few years ago.

----------


## l/l/rX

http://www.jwathome.ca/ 

we did this tonight, it was fun and some what informative, but i could not reiterate anything the guy told me tonight not cuz he sucked but i'm just me. haha

----------


## CokerRat

I've never seen a screw-top for scotch before. I suppose virtually all liquors do though.

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by CokerRat_ 
> *I've never seen a screw-top for scotch before.*



They might be rare or unheard of for single-malts, but screw-tops are quite common for blends.

Ballantine's, Grant's, Teachers, JW Red, Black, and Double Black all screw tops, for example.

(What's unique about Green Label though is it's not technically a "blended scotch" like the rest of the JW line, its a "blended malt" aka vatted malt. Meaning no grain whisky components, only single malts that went into the recipe).

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## BananaFob

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *About a month ago I had a Glenmorangie at the Local 522 on 6th Ave. I can't remember which one it was and don't think it was on the menu. It definitely wasn't the 10 year / original, but I liked it and want to get a bottle. Does anyone know what it would have been? I am unable to go back and find out myself.*



Most of the non originals that I see at the pubs are usually either the Quinta Ruban or the Nectar D'or. Both are pretty sweet and light tasting with the Nectar D'or being the fruitier of the two.

Since we're talking about glenmorangie, have you guys tried the signet? My current favourite right now, has such a nice nose with a very surprising aftertaste.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

I LOVE the Signet. Very good finish and you can sort of taste the chocolate. Expensive but worth the money.

----------


## ercchry

yeah, signet is pretty good. havent grabbed a bottle yet though. i still have half a bottle of their finealta left too... that was a great release also

----------


## RX_EVOLV

have you guys seen the Signet around town? I tried looking for them at Willow Park. 

Saw it last weekend in Vegas but it was $230 USD , so > $300 CAD.. I know they should be cheaper..

----------


## BananaFob

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *have you guys seen the Signet around town? I tried looking for them at Willow Park. 
> 
> Saw it last weekend in Vegas but it was $230 USD , so &gt; $300 CAD.. I know they should be cheaper..*



Yup, I picked up 2 bottles at $210 about 2 months ago from Willow Park... Liquor Depot had just run out of stock on 17th when I went there 2 weeks ago but they checked pricing for me and it was $220.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Nice! We really do get some amazing prices here in Alberta. The Signet was $1300 HKD ($203 CAD) in the HK Duty free over Christmas, but my quota was already fulled with the Hibikis.

I was comparing prices in Vegas last week and it was quite interesting. 

I picked up the Ardbeg Uigeadail @ superstore for $79.99 a couple weeks ago, and it's $99USD in Vegas and apparently $170 in Ontario (LCBO)

Glenmoreganie 18 yr. $99.99 @ Superstore here, $139.99 @ Vegas..

----------


## Nav13

I've been really liking this stuff lately, good value too. ~$75-80 for a 19 year old Scotch (Bottled in 2014).

http://scotchnoob.com/images/scotche...othes_1995.jpg

----------


## Fadi

If anyone is looking for macallan 15 fine oak brentwood liquor depot just picked up the rest of the supply available. He said he had 70 bottles left

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by Fadi_ 
> *If anyone is looking for macallan 15 fine oak brentwood liquor depot just picked up the rest of the supply available. He said he had 70 bottles left*




Did you happen to see the price?

----------


## Fadi

109.99 plus tax

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Sweet thanks for the heads up!!!

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Saw a bunch of Kirkland Brand 24 Year Scotch (bottled by Alexander Murray) for $127.99. not sure if they are any good...

----------


## Neil4Speed

Hey guys, whats a good price on Laphroig - the basic 10 year one?

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by Neil4Speed_ 
> *Hey guys, whats a good price on Laphroig - the basic 10 year one?*



I say ~ $55-60?

~$47 for the Quartercast

----------


## OTown

Laphroaig is my favorite. I love the campfire scotches.

----------


## C_Dave45

I really like Highland Park 12.
I just got into Scotch this year. Strictly single malt.
A friend who is introducing me to it is a HUGE Scotch conneiseur. He has a few bottles worth around the $2,000 range. His entire collection is probably around $20,000.
He once went to a bar here in town and asked for one particular brand. Waiter brought him the glass, and just from the colour he said "that's not what I ordered". Waiter assured him it was. He took one sip and said "that's not XYZ Scotch". Manager came over and admitted the bartender tried giving him a cheaper Scotch. Two rounds of any Scotch on the house, was the managers solution.

----------


## dirtsniffer

picked up a bottle of glenmorangie 10 for my wedding next weekend for a few buddies who drink scotch. I usually drink whatever they have so I'm pretty clueless. Hopefully it's good enough for some shittered buds.  :Angel:

----------


## eur0

I'm more into Bowmore than Laphroaig at the moment but have both bottles and are good, prefer the less peaty side of Bowmore.

----------


## eur0

Springbank 10 is also really good and worth trying for the lower $, probably one of my favs under $70.

----------


## carson blocks

My current favorite single malt is Glenfiddich Nadurra. Exceptionally smooth, well worth a try.

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> I just got into Scotch this year. *Strictly single malt.
> *



You just started and you're proclaiming to be one of those single-malt snobs already? 

Don't knock blends until you've tried a bunch. They have their place too.

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by carson blocks_ 
> *My current favorite single malt is*



Mine is Clynelish 14yr.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by Inzane_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> Don't knock blends until you've tried a bunch. They have their place too.*



 :thumbs up:

----------


## sputnik

> _Originally posted by Inzane_ 
> *You just started and you're proclaiming to be one of those single-malt snobs already? 
> 
> Don't knock blends until you've tried a bunch. They have their place too.*



 :Werd!: 

Some of my favorite scotches are blends. This is what I am drinking these days.



Here is another good one in my collection.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Good to see this thread being revived  :Smilie:  

My latest go-to scotches are:

Glenmorangie Nectar D'or

Tomatin 18

Johnnie Walker Green Label (2015 re-release edition)

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *Good to see this thread being revived  
> 
> My latest go-to scotches are:
> 
> Glenmorangie Nectar D'or
> 
> Tomatin 18
> 
> Johnnie Walker Green Label (2015 re-release edition)*




I see we have similar tastes.

I haven't tried the Tomatin 18 yet, but I LOVE the 15yr. It was what kicked off my interest in scotch last summer.

My opinion of Nectar D'or changed as I worked through my bottle. At first I loved it, but the more drams I had the less enamored I was. Perhaps its too light and fruity on the flavor spectrum. I don't know that I'd buy it again. I'm anxious to try Quinta Ruben, and I still intend to pick up another 10yr Original. What are your thoughts on it?

RE: JW, I've tried all of them now except Platinum and Blue. My favorites are Green and the old Gold 18yr. Honorable mention for Swing.

----------


## ercchry

^^you guys should try out GlenDronach 12yr

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by Inzane_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> I see we have similar tastes.
> 
> I haven't tried the Tomatin 18 yet, but I LOVE the 15yr. It was what kicked off my interest in scotch last summer.
> 
> My opinion of Nectar D'or changed as I worked through my bottle. At first I loved it, but the more drams I had the less enamored I was. Perhaps its too light and fruity on the flavor spectrum. I don't know that I'd buy it again. I'm anxious to try Quinta Ruben, and I still intend to pick up another 10yr Original. What are your thoughts on it?
> ...




The Glenmorangie 10yr Original is by far one of my favorite daily scotches. It's such good value.

I always make sure I have at least half a bottle of the following on my shelf, and replenish them as soon as they get to ~ 20%:

Talisker 10yr
Ardbeg Ten
Glenmorangie 10 yr
Laphroaig Quarter Cask
Macallan Amber
JW Double Black

Conveniently they are all available at Super store  :Smilie:  (except the Double Black)

I like the Quinta Ruben, but prefer the Lasanta more. The 18Yr Extreme Rare is really smooth and reminds me of the Blue Label. Not sure why I haven't bought another bottle yet, it's such a good deal for $99.99 at Superstore. They cost like $120 in the States.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

FYI they are releasing 2000 cases of the new Hibiki Japanese Harmony in Canada. I've never seen Hibikis in Canada before, or at least in the last couple of years since I started getting into Japanese whisky. $105.99 @ KWM. 

I picked up a bottle of this in Barcelona last month and it's quite delicious. 

 

Picked this up in London last month as well. I wanted the 12 yr but they are just stupid expensive now ($150+).. not worth it imo. 

 

Also recently added these to collection of Japanese whiskies.

----------


## HiSpec

Nikka was so hard to find for the past year or so. Their stock were in great shortage. I love their Coffey Grain whisky.

----------


## ercchry

http://willowpark.net/events/individ...-the-warehouse

Going to this again, highly recommend it if you want to tryout a bunch of different offerings

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *http://willowpark.net/events/individ...-the-warehouse
> 
> Going to this again, highly recommend it if you want to tryout a bunch of different offerings*



I'm going to this as well. I was just at their Oct 3rd Scotch tasting event and won a part bottle of Springbank Sherry Wood. I only spent a few hundred, but one of the guys who invited me dropped $1200 on two bottles! 

The guy that puts it on (David Michiels) puts this very same show on in Vegas and charges $1500 pp. 

Cabs will be provided!

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm going to this as well. I was just at their Oct 3rd Scotch tasting event and won a part bottle of Springbank Sherry Wood.
> The guy that puts it on (David) puts this very same show on in Vegas and charges $1500 pp. 
> 
> Cabs will be provided!*



yeah and the food is great too this event is the big one and is a bit more packed than the spring one... i try to make it to both every year. Dave's smaller tastings are really awesome too. very informative

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> yeah and the food is great too this event is the big one and is a bit more packed than the spring one... i try to make it to both every year. Dave's smaller tastings are really awesome too. very informative*



*nod*. This was some VIP event, so it wasn't on their schedule. Was "George" or Frank (I think) there? The cross-dresser? We had Indian food that night...was awesome!!!!


https://goo.gl/photos/CcCAEcfyDc62J4Ek7

----------


## jdmakkord

Picked up my advent calendar from Kensington on Friday. That should help me get through December a bit easier. Lol

----------


## tenth

> _Originally posted by jdmakkord_ 
> *Picked up my advent calendar from Kensington on Friday. That should help me get through December a bit easier. Lol*



Awesome. What is that running this year?

----------


## jdmakkord

They had a few left at $390 I think. Bought mine a while ago at their pre sale price of $350

----------


## ercchry

Well, might as well post a warning about potential drunken ramblings about scotch later tonight, as its finally whiskey in the warehouse night!

----------


## ercchry

Bought a limited one of 240 bottles tomatin and a spey tenne, but had a solid 10 bottles i likes, made notes this year too so hopefully I'll remember them haha... tried to find dave but like half of the older gentleman there met his description haha

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *FYI they are releasing 2000 cases of the new Hibiki Japanese Harmony in Canada. I've never seen Hibikis in Canada before, or at least in the last couple of years since I started getting into Japanese whisky. $105.99 @ KWM.*



Thanks for the heads up on this. I picked up a bottle from Liquor Depot (same price or a few dollars less). They had 2 left at the McKenzie Towne location.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *Bought a limited one of 240 bottles tomatin and a spey tenne, but had a solid 10 bottles i likes, made notes this year too so hopefully I'll remember them haha... tried to find dave but like half of the older gentleman there met his description haha*



So anything really interesting?

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> So anything really interesting?*



Im a speyside/highland fan, dont like peat and smoke...

There was a few new offerings:

Glenfarclas:

Always a solid distillery. New this year was a 17yr and the family reserve, which doesnt have an age statement (cause it contains 8yr scotch... at $150 price point!) both were decent... but no major value here

Tomintoul:

This was completely new to me, was late in the evening by the time i got to this table, so not sure on price range but the scotch was good

Old pulteney:

Not sure if they had anything new, but someone there recommended trying them out and the 12yr for $68 was one of the better ones in that price range

Gord and macphail:

They are independent bottlers, so this time they had a 15yr linkwood with sherry finish, tried it against tullibardine's sherry finish and i'd say the tullibardine is smoother

Tillibardine:

Always like these guys, they do some fun casks, like the burgundy and sauternes, my dad ended up buying a bottle of their 20yr... it was pretty good too

Glengoyne:

This was new to me also, was really impressed with their 15yr... its a 70/30 sherry and bourbon aged one, which was kinda neat, since sherry is usually a finishing cask vs bourbon. I preferred the 15 to their first fill sherry 21yr

Tomatin:

Clearly im a fan, new this year was a 12yr french oak, and a cask strength, then the willowpark exclusives

Glenmorangie:

Same solid brand as always, probably will grab a bottle of lasanta in the near future

Glen scotia:

They got bought out recently... really enjoyed their double cask vs the bottle of old 21 i have at home

Spey:

The tenne i bought is a good value and something a little different, cant believe i actually liked an 8yr scotch

Glendronach/benriach

Glendronach has always been a nice bottle, they too have released a sauterne cask 12yr, which i liked over the benraich sauterne 15yr

Was pretty busy so tough to ask all the questions one might want to, the spring event is usually a bit more informative just due to less crowds

----------


## killramos

ercchry i am very jealous of your hobby  :Drool:

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *Bought a limited one of 240 bottles tomatin and a spey tenne, but had a solid 10 bottles i likes, made notes this year too so hopefully I'll remember them haha... tried to find dave but like half of the older gentleman there met his description haha*



Unfortunately I wasn't able to come to this event. I was really disappointed. I've been sitting at home for two weeks so funds are tight. Really sucks cuz wifey is in BC for two weeks. 
No Wife
No work
No money

That being said I'm gonna pour myself a Scotch right now.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> * 
> That being said I'm gonna pour myself a Scotch right now.*



It's 2:34pm.  :ROFL!:  I guess why not though.


@ercchry - Thanks for the details. I'll probably try a couple based of that. I prefer Islay's but I'll venture anywhere at least once.  :thumbs up:

----------


## codetrap

.

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> 
> Glenfarclas:
> 
> Always a solid distillery.* New this year was a 17yr
> *



Wait... What? I thought their 17yr was an established offering.  :dunno:  

Have they reinvented the 17yr? The existing one is supposed to be excellent and I haven't even had a chance to pick some up yet.

----------


## ercchry

EDIT: whoops, yeah it might be established but i dont recall trying before

----------


## googe

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/britis...uver-1.3309276




> Bruce Langereis camped at the edge of a Vancouver parking lot for four wet days for his shot at getting a 50-year-old bottle of ultra-rare single malt Glenfiddich.
> 
> He walked away with the dark, silver-necked bottle  which had a $36,000 price tag.
> 
> "I will probably have the first drink out of it," said Langereis, of Delta Land Development Ltd., who plans to set the "showcase spirit" on the mantel at a bar his company built  Rosewood Hotel Georgia's Prohibition Bar  where one shot will cost salivating scotch lovers up to $2,000.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by Inzane_ 
> * 
> 
> Wait... What? I thought their 17yr was an established offering.  
> 
> Have they reinvented the 17yr? The existing one is supposed to be excellent and I haven't even had a chance to pick some up yet.*



The 17 yr is so good, and it's at Costco now too for $86 I think . Saw it today.

----------


## R!zz0

I'm gonna try out scotch. Never had it before  :Bang Head:

----------


## jdmakkord

The glendronach Sauternes has been available here in the past. I'm on my 3rd bottle now. Bought at KWM. 




> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> Im a speyside/highland fan, dont like peat and smoke...
> 
> There was a few new offerings:
> 
> Glenfarclas:
> 
> ...

----------


## Strider

Crown Royal Northern Harvest Rye named 2016 World Whisky of the Year in Jim Murray's Whisky Bible

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manito...year-1.3328260

~$30/bottle  :crazy nut:  
Haven't gone out to look for it, but apparently it's flying off the shelves / sold out in many places.

----------


## sputnik

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> *Crown Royal Northern Harvest Rye named 2016 World Whisky of the Year in Jim Murray's Whisky Bible
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/manito...year-1.3328260
> 
> ~$30/bottle  
> Haven't gone out to look for it, but apparently it's flying off the shelves / sold out in many places.*



Pretty much gone in Manitoba for now. When it was first announced I took a look at the stocks at all of the liquor stores in Manitoba (their stock is online) and there were 30-40 bottles at each store.

I procrastinated and 2 days later the stocks are down to 0 everywhere.

http://www.liquormarts.ca/product/cr...-whisky/750-ml

----------


## schocker

I bought some at sobeys nolan hill. (didn't show up on liquor connect near me but it was available). I like it, not a big whisky person though so haven't had much to compare against.

----------


## tenth

Found it at the Sobeys Bridlewood for $38. Not at all a fan of regular Crown, but it is a surprisingly good product from them. For comparison purposes, I had it back to back with Alberta Premium Dark Horse and Lot 40, and it certainly held it's own with those Canadian whiskies. I definitely prefer a number of the High West ryes to the Northern Harvest, but for the price and especially at $29-32 in other provinces (BC/MB/ON) it's a hell of a deal. Hopefully it stays somewhat available and they don't jack the price too much in response, as I would definitely keep it stocked regularly as a good cheap whiskey.

----------


## msommers

Normally I hate scotch but since there is a scotch bar (called The Bothy) a block away we decided to try it. Ended up trying a few and liked the Oban 14, along with Jura Superstition although it was a bit smoky in the after taste.

Anyone have any suggestions with the Oban in mind given it's the one type that I seem to like?

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by tenth_ 
> *Found it at the Sobeys Bridlewood for $38. Not at all a fan of regular Crown, but it is a surprisingly good product from them. For comparison purposes, I had it back to back with Alberta Premium Dark Horse and Lot 40, and it certainly held it's own with those Canadian whiskies. I definitely prefer a number of the High West ryes to the Northern Harvest, but for the price and especially at $29-32 in other provinces (BC/MB/ON) it's a hell of a deal. Hopefully it stays somewhat available and they don't jack the price too much in response, as I would definitely keep it stocked regularly as a good cheap whiskey.*



I will have to try dark horse. Seems cheap from what I have read and need something for the office.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

How about the scotch advent calendar at liquor depot. Anybody seen it or tried whats inside? Runs about $400 I believe for 24 minibottles.

----------


## OTown

:Big Grin:  That sounds like a great way to celebrate the season

----------


## wintonyk

> _Originally posted by sputnik_ 
> * 
> 
> Pretty much gone in Manitoba for now. When it was first announced I took a look at the stocks at all of the liquor stores in Manitoba (their stock is online) and there were 30-40 bottles at each store.
> 
> I procrastinated and 2 days later the stocks are down to 0 everywhere.
> 
> http://www.liquormarts.ca/product/cr...-whisky/750-ml*



chatting with the guy at Zyn in inglewood. He has a shipment arriving today at some point.

----------


## tenth

> _Originally posted by CompletelyNumb_ 
> *How about the scotch advent calendar at liquor depot. Anybody seen it or tried whats inside? Runs about $400 I believe for 24 minibottles.*



My wife surprised me with it last week. They include Christmas Day, so there's 25 samples at 1.6 ounces a piece (40 oz total). Also includes a stemmed whiskey glass and a ticket to the Calgary launch party that includes the day 1 whiskey, a glass of wine and hors doevres. I am extremely excited. Sounds like it's a lot of interesting scotches from a bunch of bottlers buying their own casks from the distilleries.

Calendar website: http://www.scotchwhiskyadvent.com/




> _Originally posted by schocker_ 
> * 
> I will have to try dark horse. Seems cheap from what I have read and need something for the office.*



Good value for sure at around $30. If $40 is palatable, I would grab the Lot 40 over the Dark Horse.

----------


## tenth

> _Originally posted by msommers_ 
> *Normally I hate scotch but since there is a scotch bar (called The Bothy) a block away we decided to try it. Ended up trying a few and liked the Oban 14, along with Jura Superstition although it was a bit smoky in the after taste.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions with the Oban in mind given it's the one type that I seem to like?*



This may help: https://www.forwhiskeylovers.com/sit...ch%20chart.jpg

Highland Park 12, Auchentoshan Three Wood or 12, Glenmorangie, etc all seem to be in the general area. Could be good to start around what you know you like and move towards the edges to get used to some of the stronger smoky/peaty flavours.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> _Originally posted by tenth_ 
> * 
> My wife surprised me with it last week. They include Christmas Day, so there's 25 samples at 1.6 ounces a piece (40 oz total). Also includes a stemmed whiskey glass and a ticket to the Calgary launch party that includes the day 1 whiskey, a glass of wine and hors doevres. I am extremely excited. Sounds like it's a lot of interesting scotches from a bunch of bottlers buying their own casks from the distilleries.
> 
> Calendar website: http://www.scotchwhiskyadvent.com/
> 
> *



I'm jelly. There's a wooden collectors edition too. Super cool.

Do want. Damn oil prices  :Cry:

----------


## jdmXSI

Picked up a bottle of bruichladdich black art 3 because it was on sale for pretty cheap and now I'm afraid to drink it. I guess I should have bought 2, lol.

----------


## msommers

> _Originally posted by tenth_ 
> * 
> This may help: https://www.forwhiskeylovers.com/sit...ch%20chart.jpg
> 
> Highland Park 12, Auchentoshan Three Wood or 12, Glenmorangie, etc all seem to be in the general area. Could be good to start around what you know you like and move towards the edges to get used to some of the stronger smoky/peaty flavours.*



This is very useful, thanks! It's also interesting to see how wildly different their chart was compared to this one.

Seems like there is as much subjectivity to scotch as there is to wine  :ROFL!:

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by jdmXSI_ 
> *Picked up a bottle of bruichladdich black art 3 because it was on sale for pretty cheap and now I'm afraid to drink it. I guess I should have bought 2, lol.*



 :ROFL!:  Always buy 2.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by wintonyk_ 
> * 
> 
> chatting with the guy at Zyn in inglewood. He has a shipment arriving today at some point.*



I tried to find it the very next day (sunday) and no luck. Tried ~ 8 liquor stores and all sold out. However I did end up talking to some guy about it and he said the whole thing is way over-hyped. He said Jim is getting paid by the distilleries to promote the products, which pissed off alot of guys in Scotch. As a result no one in Scotland is sending him anything any more (and in some cases banned him from entering the distillery), which is why in the past few years all of his picks are all non-scotch whisky. 

I don't know how true it is but I'm trying to find a bottle so I can try for myself.

Recently picked up a bottle of Glenmorangie Tusail and Talisker 25yrs (which I'm REALLY excited about). I also had a chance to taste the Aberlour 18yr and it was absolutely phenomenal. I spent wayyy too much on whiskies in the last few months so I need to take a break, but I think after the new year that will be one of my first purchases.

----------


## Mibz

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> * Jim is getting paid by the distilleries to promote the products, which pissed off alot of guys in Scotch. As a result no one in Scotland is sending him anything any more (and in some cases banned him from entering the distillery), which is why in the past few years all of his picks are all non-scotch whisky.*



 I would hope that most people assumed this in the first place.

----------


## ercchry

Oakridge co-op is fully stocked up with the crown royal...


» Click image for larger version

----------


## RX_EVOLV

http://whiskysponge.com/2015/11/23/settling-the-score/

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> * 
> 
> I tried to find it the very next day (sunday) and no luck. Tried ~ 8 liquor stores and all sold out. However I did end up talking to some guy about it and he said the whole thing is way over-hyped. He said Jim is getting paid by the distilleries to promote the products, which pissed off alot of guys in Scotch. As a result no one in Scotland is sending him anything any more (and in some cases banned him from entering the distillery), which is why in the past few years all of his picks are all non-scotch whisky. 
> *



I've read this as well. But last year he opened my eyes to more Japanese Whiskey. 

At a price of $36.00/bottle it's worth a try. I picked 2 bottles at some sketchy liquor store in Ogden and they had about 10-12 left.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> I've read this as well. But last year he opened my eyes to more Japanese Whiskey. 
> 
> At a price of $36.00/bottle it's worth a try. I picked 2 bottles at some sketchy liquor store in Ogden and they had about 10-12 left.*



That's true.. the 'hype' got me into Japanese whiskies and now I found myself really enjoying them. Right now I have ~ 9 bottles on my shelf. IMO the Takesuru Pure Malt at $67 is an absolute steal right now. Highly recommended 

Anyway let me know what you think of the CR Rye once you had a chance to taste it. I'm going to check my local COOP again today and see if i can pick up a bottle. I'm super curious.

----------


## ercchry

http://www.cbc.ca/m/touch/canada/cal...tory/1.3334385

Fiiiiine, just for the sake of the community I'll sip on some rye on a Wednesday afternoon  :ROFL!: 

Mmm... For a *rye* it's okay, very distinctly CR... Hints of rubbing alcohol in the nose, but overall very drinkable straight... Very one dimensional though, the addition of water does open it up a bit and you can pick out some of the notes of spice and butterscotch. For the price, I'm not disappointed... But it sure as shit isn't anything special... I'd probably drink it sparingly like I do bourbon 


I've never really been into rye, well... Besides the odd rye and Coke, but I have a couple crown black sample bottles so why not compare?

The nose is a bit more robust, but still has that young spirit rubbing alcohol notes... First sip... This is more my style, very much a whiskey when water is added the taste doesn't change much, nothing really exiting about it, no fun flavours really pop out at you... Just a bold rye... Between the two the northern harvest for sure has more going on, bit nicer to sip

----------


## ercchry

The nice thing about this quick tasting is that I grabbed that bottle of hibiki so I was able to wash out that rye taste... Mmmm...  :Love:

----------


## wintonyk

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> * 
> 
> That's true.. the 'hype' got me into Japanese whiskies and now I found myself really enjoying them. Right now I have ~ 9 bottles on my shelf. IMO the Takesuru Pure Malt at $67 is an absolute steal right now. Highly recommended 
> 
> Anyway let me know what you think of the CR Rye once you had a chance to taste it. I'm going to check my local COOP again today and see if i can pick up a bottle. I'm super curious.*



I tried one japanese one I could never afford a few years ago when I was in singapore. After that kind of forgot about them. Then as you guys mentioned he opened eyes to a new sense. While I don't have 9 japanese i only have 3. I have found overall I prefer them to many of the scottish whiskeys I normally drank before. 


I just bought the Nikka Coffey Grain, and its around that $75 mark and fantastic. May have to try and find the takesuru.

----------


## you&me

> _Originally posted by CompletelyNumb_ 
> *How about the scotch advent calendar at liquor depot. Anybody seen it or tried whats inside? Runs about $400 I believe for 24 minibottles.*







> _Originally posted by tenth_ 
> * 
> My wife surprised me with it last week. They include Christmas Day, so there's 25 samples at 1.6 ounces a piece (40 oz total). Also includes a stemmed whiskey glass and a ticket to the Calgary launch party that includes the day 1 whiskey, a glass of wine and hors doevres. I am extremely excited. Sounds like it's a lot of interesting scotches from a bunch of bottlers buying their own casks from the distilleries.
> 
> Calendar website: http://www.scotchwhiskyadvent.com/
> 
> 
> Good value for sure at around $30. If $40 is palatable, I would grab the Lot 40 over the Dark Horse.*



My wife surprised me with this as well... Looking forward to a nice December  :Big Grin:  

Are you guys, or any other Beyonders going to the launch party? 


On another note, I'm not a huge rye fan, but would be interested in finding the CR Northern Harvest, if for nothing else than the novelty. Has anyone found any available still?

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by you&amp;me_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife surprised me with this as well... Looking forward to a nice December  
> 
> Are you guys, or any other Beyonders going to the launch party? 
> ...



Global Liquor in Ogden had about a dozen today.

----------


## you&me

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> Global Liquor in Ogden had about a dozen today.*



Awesome, thanks!

Edit - Just left Global... They only got one case and it was gone yesterday.  :Frown:  

Any other ideas?

----------


## you&me

Found the Crown Royal Northern Harvest at Co-op in Shawnessy. They didn't have it displayed, kept it behind the counter and had a "strict" one-per-customer limit. 

The guy there said each Co-op location had received 8 cases and thought most had a few left. Worth checking for anyone that's interested.

----------


## C_Dave45

Just picked up a bottle of Ardbeg Uigeadail at Superstore Liquor store for $85.00. Cask strength. 
Very nice.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> *Just picked up a bottle of Ardbeg Uigeadail at Superstore Liquor store for $85.00. Cask strength. 
> Very nice.*



Nice choice. Great bottle.

----------


## suen_boi



----------


## OTown

Found one of the Northern Harvest - it was the last one at the liquor depot. 

Its actually surprisingly good. Never been a fan of CR but this is completely different than normal. Goes down pretty smooth and pretty good taste. My opinion its missing a bit of smokyness but that's just what I prefer. 

All in all positively surprised

----------


## ercchry

Need more...

----------


## sputnik

^ That Aberlour 10 year is surprisingly good for the price. I have a couple bottles in my collection too.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by suen_boi_ 
> **



Those Yamazakis  :Drool:   :Drool:

----------


## HiSpec

Yamazakis is so hard to find!!

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *Need more...
> 
> *



Nice ! Balvenie Triple Cask  :Drool: 

Let's see everyone else's collection!

----------


## BananaFob

Ran out last week and got veryyyyyyyy lucky with the restock  :Smilie: 
» Click image for larger version

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by BananaFob_ 
> *Ran out last week and got veryyyyyyyy lucky with the restock 
> » Click image for larger version*



Very nice! I've been eyeing it at COOP; for reason they have a really good price on them. However I've put myself on a no-buy for scotch for the rest of the year after picking up a bottle of Talisker 25 couple weeks ago. Except for the Crown Royal RH (if anyone see any out there let me know). 

If it's still there after the new year the Signet might be my first whisky buy of 2016.

----------


## Disoblige

I picked up the Signet at Willow Park no issues in October. They even had 2.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

[QUOTE]_Originally posted by tenth_ 
[B] 
My wife surprised me with it last week. They include Christmas Day, so there's 25 samples at 1.6 ounces a piece (40 oz total). Also includes a stemmed whiskey glass and a ticket to the Calgary launch party that includes the day 1 whiskey, a glass of wine and hors doevres. 

Calendar website: http://www.scotchwhiskyadvent.com/

How is it so far??? Keep us posted !

----------


## roopi

What's the price you've Signet for around town?

----------


## RX_EVOLV

$220 at most places, but $192 @ COOP

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *... but $192 @ COOP*



 :Shock:  that's cheap!

----------


## cyra1ax

Found the Northern Harvest earlier this week, it's really good. Not "OMGWTFBBQ best whisky ever" as some like to put it. I've had scotches that are way better, but all in all, still a really good whisky.

----------


## Aaaaaron

> _Originally posted by cyra1ax_ 
> *Found the Northern Harvest earlier this week, it's really good. Not &quot;OMGWTFBBQ best whisky ever&quot; as some like to put it. I've had scotches that are way better, but all in all, still a really good whisky.*



I'll have to pick up a bottle. The Superstore liquor store in Strathmore has 2 or 3 cases of it.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by cyra1ax_ 
> *Found the Northern Harvest earlier this week, it's really good. Not &quot;OMGWTFBBQ best whisky ever&quot; as some like to put it. I've had scotches that are way better, but all in all, still a really good whisky.*



where did you find it?

----------


## CompletelyNumb

I grabbed two bottles at the liquor depot in Westbrook mall. Right on the shelf too.

----------


## sputnik

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *$220 at most places, but $192 @ COOP*



 :Shock:   :Shock:   :Shock:  

Meanwhile in Manitoba...

http://www.liquormarts.ca/product/gl...-scotch/750-ml

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by cyra1ax_ 
> *Found the Northern Harvest earlier this week, it's really good. Not &quot;OMGWTFBBQ best whisky ever&quot; as some like to put it. I've had scotches that are way better, but all in all, still a really good whisky.*



Finally tried it last night and definitely worth it at the price point.

----------


## acedia

I grabbed some Northern Harvest and was pretty underwhelmed. I mean it's decent, but I prefer regular Crown to it. We had Crown XO, Gibson's Finest Rare, and regular Crown Royal out last weekend, and it ranked 4th out of 4 for everyone. I was so stoked to get a bottle, and it ended up a little disappointing. Still emptied it that weekend though. ha ha

Superstore finally got it in stock, with interesting pricing. $35, limit of 1, $55 each for 2nd and up. Like you wouldn't just come back again and save $20.  :Bang Head:  Lots in stock too.

----------


## wintonyk

> _Originally posted by acedia_ 
> *I grabbed some Northern Harvest and was pretty underwhelmed. I mean it's decent, but I prefer regular Crown to it. We had Crown XO, Gibson's Finest Rare, and regular Crown Royal out last weekend, and it ranked 4th out of 4 for everyone. I was so stoked to get a bottle, and it ended up a little disappointing. Still emptied it that weekend though. ha ha
> 
> Superstore finally got it in stock, with interesting pricing. $35, limit of 1, $55 each for 2nd and up. Like you wouldn't just come back again and save $20.  Lots in stock too.*



haha I had a client call me while she was at superstore asking if I wanted a bottle because we were talking about everywhere being out of stock

----------


## cyra1ax

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> * 
> 
> where did you find it?*



There's a somewhat hidden liquor store by Airdrie Honda.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> Finally tried it last night and definitely worth it at the price point.*




Got a bottle and tried it last night. It was alright. Very smooth and the rye is nice, but not alot of depth and finish.

Good deal for the price point, but defintly much better stuff out there.

----------


## KLCC

Just picked up an bottle of glenfiddich original on sale, has anyone tried it??

I am hoping it will offer similar taste as Ardbeg Uigeadail, but never had glenfiddich before. I am more of a glenlivet/ardbeg type of drinker.

Thanks,

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *The only thing Uigeadail and Glenfiddich have in common is the presence of alcohol.*



Glenfiddich 12 year is nothing like Uigeadail, but I haven't tasted the GF "Original". Just like the GF 15 is completely different than the 12, maybe the "original" is different yet again? 
Although the Uigeadail is cask strength and GF "original" is only 40%.

I just got a bottle of Ardbeg Ug....love it. I don't particularly like the GF 12 year.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by KLCC_ 
> *Just picked up an bottle of glenfiddich original on sale, has anyone tried it??
> 
> I am hoping it will offer similar taste as Ardbeg Uigeadail, but never had glenfiddich before. I am more of a glenlivet/ardbeg type of drinker.
> 
> Thanks,*



Nothing close. 

Glenfiddich would be closer to the Glenlivit. Ardbeg is an Islay so on the other side of the chart.

----------


## C_Dave45

I'm very curious to try Amrut Whisky. But I don't want to drop the $100 or so. Can anyone tell me what it's similar to in Scotch Whisky? I've heard good reviews.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> *I'm very curious to try Amrut Whisky. But I don't want to drop the $100 or so. Can anyone tell me what it's similar to in Scotch Whisky? I've heard good reviews.*



I bought a bottle. Don't recall which one it was but I know it wasn't $100. It was in the $50-$60 range. I'll check if I still have it at home.

It was quite some time ago when I had it but all I recall is I wasn't a fan. I drink everything neat and rarely use ice/water but I couldn't drink this neat. Added a bit of water first and still nope. Added ice and was finally able to. I'll check tonight if I still have the rest of the bottle and you're welcome to it if I do.

----------


## TYMSMNY

Anyone interested in a bottle of Yamasaki 18? PM me.

Amrut is decent. Wasn't it top whisky many years ago? I think that's the only reason why I tried it. Haven't bought another bottle since.

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> I bought a bottle. Don't recall which one it was but I know it wasn't $100. It was in the $50-$60 range. I'll check if I still have it at home.
> 
> It was quite some time ago when I had it but all I recall is I wasn't a fan. I drink everything neat and rarely use ice/water but I couldn't drink this neat. Added a bit of water first and still nope. Added ice and was finally able to. I'll check tonight if I still have the rest of the bottle and you're welcome to it if I do.*



Nope. 'Nuff said. I drink it strictly neat. If ice has to be added in order to be enjoyed, then not interested. 

Thanks, that's all I needed to know.

----------


## rinny

http://i.imgur.com/4Zhkge1.jpg 

Makes buying scotch a bit easier to understand...

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by rinny_ 
> *http://i.imgur.com/4Zhkge1.jpg 
> 
> Makes buying scotch a bit easier to understand...*



That's a great poster!! Thanks.

That would look cool in the bar room, framed.

----------


## sheik_yerbouti

> _Originally posted by rinny_ 
> *http://i.imgur.com/4Zhkge1.jpg 
> 
> Makes buying scotch a bit easier to understand...*



I almost bought a bottle of Octomore because I love heavily peated scotches, and I saw where it was on this chart. Thankfully the guy offered me a sample and I wasn't impressed, I went for the Ardbeg Supernova instead.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

COOP is having a pretty decent scotch sales right now. Here's the flyer and it ends tomorrow 
http://coopwinespiritsbeer.com/flyers 

Plus some decent, store-specific deals.

I picked up the Glenfarclas 17yr, which is a smoking deal @ $71. It's $86 @ costco occasionally (seen it once in the last couple of years), and $95-101 everywhere else. It is one of my all time favorite scotches. 

The Laphroig 10 and Aberlour 16 are also both good buys too imo.

----------


## OTown

Thanks for sharing!

----------


## wintonyk

thanks. gonna head there now to grab a bottle of glendrothers

----------


## VWEvo

Don't know if there are a lot of people still looking for it, but CSN Liquor just got 1200 Bottles of the Northern Harvest Crown Royal. For $39.99 it is honestly a great whisky. Curious to see how quickly they sell out considering everyone else is sold out.

----------


## Disoblige

Decent haul for the holidays  :Big Grin: 

» Click image for larger version 

But my favorite for now is the Nikka from the barrel. Quite cheap too!
» Click image for larger version

----------


## OTown

Never had Japanese Whiskey. Is it any different/good?

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by Disoblige_ 
> *Decent haul for the holidays 
> 
> » Click image for larger version 
> 
> But my favorite for now is the Nikka from the barrel. Quite cheap too!
> » Click image for larger version*




How's the Revival??? been eyeing it at KWM for months but couldn't pull the trigger.

For some reason I was never a fan of Nikka from the Barrel. The price is deceiving too because it's only 500ml. On a per unit cost it's actually more expensive than the Taketsuru Pure Malt, which is a far better NAS Nikka imo.

----------


## Pacman

Where can you find the Nikka from the barrel in Calgary? I had some a few years ago in B.C but haven't seen it in any local shops.

----------


## jdmakkord

> _Originally posted by Pacman_ 
> *Where can you find the Nikka from the barrel in Calgary? I had some a few years ago in B.C but haven't seen it in any local shops.*



I would try Kensington Wine market or Sierra Springs liquor in Airdrie.

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by OTown_ 
> *Never had Japanese Whiskey. Is it any different/good?*



I enjoy them. In fact, give Nikka from the Barrel a try. It's a blend, 51%, but definitely doesn't even taste like it's that high and very easy to drink. It might be a good one to introduce you to Japanese Whisky. Very nice aroma too and for me it had a nice strong hint of maple.





> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> How's the Revival??? been eyeing it at KWM for months but couldn't pull the trigger.
> 
> For some reason I was never a fan of Nikka from the Barrel. The price is deceiving too because it's only 500ml. On a per unit cost it's actually more expensive than the Taketsuru Pure Malt, which is a far better NAS Nikka imo.*



I actually like the Nikka from the Barrel more than the Taketsuru Pure Malt, even though many people prefer the opposite like yourself. Perhaps the Taketsuru will grow on me later.

It wasn't on my radar, and it is very expensive for a 3 year old single malt. But I gave it a try and it grew on me right away. Very strong, spicy, 57% and you notice it right off the bat and from the smell, but very flavorful for a 3 year and very smooth. 




> _Originally posted by Pacman_ 
> *Where can you find the Nikka from the barrel in Calgary? I had some a few years ago in B.C but haven't seen it in any local shops.*



Kensington Wine Market, I think they'll receive more soon. I was lucky enough to get one as a gift this Christmas.

----------


## wintonyk

i am loving the nikka by the barrel too. better than the coffey grain. 

Zyn also has a few japanese whiskeys as well.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I never bothered looking for a scotch thread on here before...

This is my collection right now. I want to pick up some Gibson's 16yr, since I like it more than the 12yr, and some Lagavulin 16yr, but I'm holding off til the new year. I just picked up the bank note and the harvest rye.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by LilDrunkenSmurf_ 
> *I never bothered looking for a scotch thread on here before...
> 
> This is my collection right now. I want to pick up some Gibson's 16yr, since I like it more than the 12yr, and some Lagavulin 16yr, but I'm holding off til the new year. I just picked up the bank note and the harvest rye.
> 
> *



That's an interesting collection. You should take your valhalla collection out of the boxes for display! They look so freaken cool. I would love to buy the Odin but too rich for my blood.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I'm searching high and low for Loki and Thor. Ideally I'm moving in the next few months, and I just lined them up for the photo, otherwise they're stored on top of the kitchen cabinets.

----------


## suen_boi

Has anyone tried the Glenmorangie Companta?

----------


## BananaFob

> _Originally posted by suen_boi_ 
> *Has anyone tried the Glenmorangie Companta?*



It's quite nice  :Smilie:  Got a bottle as a gift last year, would definitely recommend.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

I've heard great things about the Companta, and after reading this thread I immediately checked KWM and they do have it in-stock! 

My wallet desperately needs to take a break from buying whiskies, otherwise I would be all over it.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Not sure if we have any Bowmore fans here, but they have a special release called the Devil's Cask. The first edition released a few years ago was very popular and are now selling at auction sites for a nice premium. The second edition was popular in the EU but not so much here in NA. 

They just released the Third and Final edition called the Bowmore The Devil's Cask III. The first and second edition was retailing for $100 USD/$120CAD, but for this third release they raised the retail price to a staggering $290USD. Most people don't think it's worth that much. 

https://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/P-30372.aspx 

Liquor depot recently got a shipment in and they just put it along side their Devil Cask II stock. The barcode on the Cask III doesn't register in their system so they just sell it under their Cask II pricing of $120 CAD. This makes it a steal compared to what everyone else in the world are paying ($290USD).

For you bargain hunters or bowmore fans out there, this might be worth checking out. 

I've tasted the Devil's Cask II before and thought it was pretty good (and intense. 56%!). Bought the Cask III yesterday but haven't tried it yet.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *
> Liquor depot recently got a shipment in and they just put it along side their Devil Cask II stock. The barcode on the Cask III doesn't register in their system so they just sell it under their Cask II pricing of $120 CAD. This makes it a steal compared to what everyone else in the world is paying ($290USD).
> 
> For you bargain hunters or bowmore fans out there, this might be worth checking out.*



Thanks for the info. Just looked on LiquorConnect and it is showing only the Brentwood location received this. Is that where you purchased this from?

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> Thanks for the info. Just looked on LiquorConnect and it is showing only the Brentwood location received this. Is that where you purchased this from?*



Yeah the Brenwood location. Haven't seen it anywhere else.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Anyone going to the MS Whisky Festival tomorrow (Thurs) evening?? or have been to in the past? is it worth going?

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Update! Opened the Bowmore Devil's Cask III and it's pretty good! A good balance of peat and sherry, and surprisingly smooth for 57%. Worth $120 for sure. 

This will be the last one I open for a while until I kill some bottles. I have 27 open bottles right now! 

On a side note for any Auchentoshan fan out there, the COOP Downtown (and only this location) has the Auchentoshan 1988 bordeaux wine finish for ~$185. No idea where they got this from as it is a duty free exclusive that was released in 2008 and only 1,800 bottles ever produced. It's a 20 yr (8 in Bourbon cask, 12 in Bordeaux wine cask). From what I can tell it's impossible to find now unless you go thru auctions, where there's one listed for 300 pounds.

----------


## C_Dave45

I think I'm going to grab a bottle of that. Thanks for the review!!

----------


## prodigydud

Kensington Wine Market has it listed as $120 online. So....is this a miscoding or do two stores have the wrong pricing??  :dunno:  

I also grabbed a bottle, since everywhere else online is quoting 190 Pounds.

----------


## coldmind

Hi all, I am planning to buy a bottle of Scotch for my brother as a wedding gift. Looking for a recommendation and willing to spend maximum $500 and I want something he can keep for a while and admire the fact he has a bottle on the shelf. He bought me a bottle of Camus Extra Elegance as a wedding gift.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by coldmind_ 
> *Hi all, I am planning to buy a bottle of Scotch for my brother as a wedding gift. Looking for a recommendation and willing to spend maximum $500 and I want something he can keep for a while and admire the fact he has a bottle on the shelf. He bought me a bottle of Camus Extra Elegance as a wedding gift.*



What type of scotch does he normally drink? Islay, Speyside, etc? Notice any brands he normally buys?

----------


## coldmind

Right now he is just starting out drinking whiskies. He bought some Japanese whiskies (Hibikki I think?). Don`t think he has gotten down any preference yet. I don`t know anything about Scotch or Whiskies at all.

----------


## 350ZAl

Where would you guys recommend I check for a decent scotch selection when I'm in town in a couple months?

Preferably on the West side of the city.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by coldmind_ 
> *Right now he is just starting out drinking whiskies. He bought some Japanese whiskies (Hibikki I think?). Don`t think he has gotten down any preference yet. I don`t know anything about Scotch or Whiskies at all.*



Really hard to make a recommendation based on this. Instead of buying a $500/bottle I'd buy 3-4 bottles. Give him some variety. I get the idea of buying a $500/bottle since it is a wedding and he can say we are drinking $500 scotch but a $150 bottle can taste just as good and you'll have a variety buying a few.

Try Willow Park or KWM as they have large selections and the staff know what they are doing so they could help you chose the 1 (or 4 bottles).





> _Originally posted by 350ZAl_ 
> *Where would you guys recommend I check for a decent scotch selection when I'm in town in a couple months?
> 
> Preferably on the West side of the city.*



Willow Park or KWM have the largest selections in the city. They don't have the best prices though.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Personally, I really like CO-OP. Midtown, Crowfoot, 16th Ave, all have large locations and collections.

----------


## coldmind

Thanks roopi for the suggestion of getting 3-4 bottles vs 1 bottle.... I never thought of that. I probably will get him 3-4 different regions (Islay vs Highland vs speyside vs Island) or different taste profiles. 




> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> Really hard to make a recommendation based on this. Instead of buying a $500/bottle I'd buy 3-4 bottles. Give him some variety. I get the idea of buying a $500/bottle since it is a wedding and he can say we are drinking $500 scotch but a $150 bottle can taste just as good and you'll have a variety buying a few.
> 
> Try Willow Park or KWM as they have large selections and the staff know what they are doing so they could help you chose the 1 (or 4 bottles).
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by LilDrunkenSmurf_ 
> *Personally, I really like CO-OP. Midtown, Crowfoot, 16th Ave, all have large locations and collections.*



And they have better prices!





> _Originally posted by coldmind_ 
> *Thanks roopi for the suggestion of getting 3-4 bottles vs 1 bottle.... I never thought of that. I probably will get him 3-4 different regions (Islay vs Highland vs speyside vs Island) or different taste profiles. 
> 
> *



If you go the variety route and are selecting an Islay my recommendation would be the Lagavulin 16. It's pretty inexpensive at Superstore/Costco for about $85.00. If you want to spend a bit more the Lagavulin 12 is around $115-$125 depending where you find it but starting out I'd go with the 16 still.

I've never had anyone tell me they dislike this when I offer them a dram.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by 350ZAl_ 
> *Where would you guys recommend I check for a decent scotch selection when I'm in town in a couple months?
> 
> Preferably on the West side of the city.*



In my opinion:

Liquor Depot by Brentwood station = Best selection. They don't have the super high end stuff ($1500+) but their selection per producer is amazing. For example with Glenfarclas, some stores might have the 12,15 and 17, some might have the 17, 21, and 40. This liquor depot (and only this location) will actually have the entire line-up: 8, 10, 12, 15, 17, 105, 21, 25, 30, 40 yr. the same for the other more popular distiller like Caol Ila, Talisker, Laphroaig, Glenlivet, Tomatin, Bowmore. etc. If you are in the NW definitly check it out. Average Prices. 

Kensington Wine Market = Best selection on the special editions and single cask whiskies. Higher than average prices.

Willow Park = Decent selection. A good selection on the expensive ($2000+) stuff. Higher than average prices.

Midtown COOP= very good selection on the mid-range stuff (~$200-1000), and some hidden gems if you know what you are looking for. Otherwise prices are average. 

16ave COOP = some interesting stuff too and in the NW. If you are in the area, go check them out. 

If you want a good deal and just looking for average scotches (<$100), I recommend the Solo liquor by Beacon Hill costco. Decent stuff and very good prices.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> If you go the variety route and are selecting an Islay my recommendation would be the Lagavulin 16. It's pretty inexpensive at Superstore/Costco for about $85.00. If you want to spend a bit more the Lagavulin 12 is around $115-$125 depending where you find it but starting out I'd go with the 16 still.
> 
> I've never had anyone tell me they dislike this when I offer them a dram.*



Keep in the mind the Lagavulin is super smokey, which alone is an acquired taste. If the person likes peaty scotch, or if you want a good representation of what a good, stable peaty scotch is, then I agree with Roopi. You can't go wrong with the Lagavulin 16 or 12 or even the Distiller's Edition (depending on which edition).

I think if I were to spend $500 and buy a nicer collection of scotches for someone who's just starting out,I would probably get the following :

Smokey: Lagavulin 16 ($85)
Balanced : Oban 14 ($90)
Sherry Monster: Aberlour A'bunadh ($100)
Light/Sweet: Glenmorangie 18 Extremely Rare ($100) 
Full: Highland Park 18 ($120)

What would you guys get?

----------


## BavarianBeast

Has anybody tried Mackinlays Shackletons Discovery? Is it any good?

My dad gave me a bottle a few years back, and it has just been sitting on my Fridge collecting dust. I think I might open it this weekend.

----------


## coldmind

Thanks roopi and RX_EVOLV for the suggestions! While researching what to get, I read news that Lagavulin is releasing the 200years old edition... so I might get that for one of the 4 bottles:

http://thewhiskeywash.com/2016/03/02...rys-200-years/

What started out as researching for my brother's wedding gift, I am getting pulled into the world of whiskies drinking. I am starting to sample some whiskies (Cdn Rye, Bourbon and Scotch)... the only scotch I tried so far is the Kirkland 12 year old 1.75L. But bought a bottle of Balvenie double wood, and maybe crack it open this Summer. 




> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> * 
> 
> Keep in the mind the Lagavulin is super smokey, which alone is an acquired taste. If the person likes peaty scotch, or if you want a good representation of what a good, stable peaty scotch is, then I agree with Roopi. You can't go wrong with the Lagavulin 16 or 12 or even the Distiller's Edition (depending on which edition).
> 
> I think if I were to spend $500 and buy a nicer collection of scotches for someone who's just starting out,I would probably get the following :
> 
> Smokey: Lagavulin 16 ($85)
> Balanced : Oban 14 ($90)
> ...

----------


## ercchry

Did the willowpark whiskey fest this past February again... That event is getting so damn big, they shut the entire store down for it this time... Lots of new stuff to our market too, tried some different stuff from the usual singles this time around, really impressed with some of the Irish stuff... Ended up buying a blend of all things (and some other stuff) it's the Loch Lomond signature... It's a blend technically as it has different grains in it... But all from the same company unlike what you'd typically think of a blend (sourcing random shit from everywhere and mixing it together) best part? You can leave this bottle out for that alcoholic uncle that keeps stopping by since it's only $40 a bottle... It's a bit smoky but pretty smooth with no peat

----------


## googe

So I noticed Costco here has Laphroaig 15 now. I didn't know there was such a thing. Anyone tried it?

My Scotch/Bourbon backlog is too long for me to buy another bottle, but I might have to try that next.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## OTown

> _Originally posted by googe_ 
> *So I noticed Costco here has Laphroaig 15 now. I didn't know there was such a thing. Anyone tried it?
> 
> My Scotch/Bourbon backlog is too long for me to buy another bottle, but I might have to try that next.*



If you like peaty/smoky its a great wiskey. One of my personal favs

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by googe_ 
> *So I noticed Costco here has Laphroaig 15 now. I didn't know there was such a thing. Anyone tried it?
> 
> My Scotch/Bourbon backlog is too long for me to buy another bottle, but I might have to try that next.*



Darn wish they have it here at the Calgary Costco! ( just like how some US costcos have the Hakashu 12yr).. unless you are talking about a Calgary costco??

The Laphroaig 15 was discontinued in 2009 and replaced by the Laphroaig 18 yr. However this year they are actually discontinuing the 18yr and bringing back the 15 yr as part of their standard offerings, which is confusing because last year (2015) they also released the 15 yr as a "special edition" because of their 200th anniversary. 

My guess is what you saw at Costco is just the new Laphoraig 15 line, either the 2015 bottlings ( with the 200th anni tag) or eventually they will just come with the standard packaging.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *Not sure if we have any Bowmore fans here, but they have a special release called the Devil's Cask. The first edition released a few years ago was very popular and are now selling at auction sites for a nice premium. The second edition was popular in the EU but not so much here in NA. 
> 
> They just released the Third and Final edition called the Bowmore The Devil's Cask III. The first and second edition was retailing for $100 USD/$120CAD, but for this third release they raised the retail price to a staggering $290USD. Most people don't think it's worth that much. 
> 
> https://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/P-30372.aspx 
> 
> Liquor depot recently got a shipment in and they just put it along side their Devil Cask II stock. The barcode on the Cask III doesn't register in their system so they just sell it under their Cask II pricing of $120 CAD. This makes it a steal compared to what everyone else in the world are paying ($290USD).
> 
> ...



Just wanted to mention I picked up a bottle of Cask III due to your post. I checked the Midtown co-op, but they didn't have any stock of it. Crowfoot co-op had 3 bottles at $120CAD, so I grabbed one. Cracked it open and had a glass, and it's downright delicious. Appreciate the tip and the recommendation.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Good to know!!!

----------


## cyra1ax

Headed to Tokyo in a couple weeks and wanted to bring home a nice Japanese blend, anyone have any suggestions on what to get? Prefer to get something sweet, I really liked the Nectar D'Or.

----------


## C_Dave45

Was visiting a friend and he said "Oh you like Scotch too?!! Awesome". Then he proceeds to fill his glass with ice, and pour 50/50 Scotch and water, and offer me the bottle. 

I pour myself a few drams, neat, and tasted the most vile Scotch.  :Barf:  Can't remember the name. There's no accounting for taste, and there's no "right way" to enjoy Scotch, but usually if I see a guy who enjoys Scotch with ice & mix, then I am not going to enjoy his Scotch. 

Then again, IMO, GlenLivet is disgusting, but Ardbeg Uigeadail, Bunnahabhain, Lagavulin, etc are awesome.

----------


## ercchry

Sounds like you were hanging out with flipstah last night  :ROFL!:

----------


## flipstah

I'm learning! I'm still a noob. 😭

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> *Was visiting a friend and he said &quot;Oh you like Scotch too?!! Awesome&quot;. Then he proceeds to fill his glass with ice, and pour 50/50 Scotch and water, and offer me the bottle. 
> 
> I pour myself a few drams, neat, and tasted the most vile Scotch.  Can't remember the name. There's no accounting for taste, and there's no &quot;right way&quot; to enjoy Scotch, but usually if I see a guy who enjoys Scotch with ice &amp; mix, then I am not going to enjoy his Scotch. 
> 
> Then again, IMO, GlenLivet is disgusting, but Ardbeg Uigeadail, Bunnahabhain, Lagavulin, etc are awesome.*



I have a GlenLivet 15 year, and I hate it. I have to cut it with something. I love my Lagavulin 16 year.

----------


## Neil4Speed

Has anyone tried Glen Breton out of Nova Scotia? 

I really enjoyed it! Super smooth and medium complexity.

 

(I recognize that it is not "Scotch", but really is an excellent dram)

----------


## tenth

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> * 
> 
> In my opinion:
> 
> Liquor Depot by Brentwood station = Best selection. They don't have the super high end stuff ($1500+) but their selection per producer is amazing. For example with Glenfarclas, some stores might have the 12,15 and 17, some might have the 17, 21, and 40. This liquor depot (and only this location) will actually have the entire line-up: 8, 10, 12, 15, 17, 105, 21, 25, 30, 40 yr. the same for the other more popular distiller like Caol Ila, Talisker, Laphroaig, Glenlivet, Tomatin, Bowmore. etc. If you are in the NW definitly check it out. Average Prices. 
> 
> Kensington Wine Market = Best selection on the special editions and single cask whiskies. Higher than average prices.
> 
> ...



Great analysis. I was in Brentwood Liquor Depot last week for the first time, and was extremely impressed. Huge selection of scotch, rye, bourbon, etc... although pricing wasn't much better than Kensington Wine Market for most of the items I was looking at.

Willow Park has actually been relatively reasonable on a lot of their pricing lately, and certainly a step below Kensington Wine Market on most whiskies I price check. Their Lagavulin 16/Oban 14 pricing is a small step above Costco/Superstore around $90, which is always an interesting test given a lot of places carry both for $115+.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by cyra1ax_ 
> *Headed to Tokyo in a couple weeks and wanted to bring home a nice Japanese blend, anyone have any suggestions on what to get? Prefer to get something sweet, I really liked the Nectar D'Or.*



A friend of mine just came back from Tokyo couple months ago and did some whisky shopping for me. Most of the decent stuff are sold out everywhere, so unless you are willing to pay a premium, the selection is fairly small. You'll probably find these:

Yamazaki NAS
Yochi NAS
Miyagiko NAS 
Hakushu NAS or 12 YO
Taketsuru NAS
Hibiki NAS

plus a few less popular and cheaper ( mostly grain) blends that I don't think is worth wasting luggage space for. 

Do not buy from the airport duty free, they are alot more expensive (2X) than the stores in Toyko, probably because they cater to the Chinese buyers. 

I find that most Japanese whiskies are fairly balanced with a little bit of sweetness, fruit, smoke, etc. You can find the Taketsuru NAS (Pure Malt) and the Hibiki NAS (Japanese Harmony) here in Calgary so maybe they are not worth the luggage space, although they are alot cheaper there. 

If you like Nectar D'Or then I would say go for the Hakushu 12/NAS. They sell mini (50ml - 150ml) bottles of these whiskies at 7-11 so they are really easy to find and you can always taste them before committing to a full bottle. After that maybe try the Miyagiko, then Hibiki (17 if you come across a mini), then Yamazaki, and finally Yochi ( this one will be the smokiest one). 

If you are lucky enough to find a Yamazaki 18 or Hibiki 21 (at the right price), they might be worth picking up too.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by LilDrunkenSmurf_ 
> * 
> 
> I have a GlenLivet 15 year, and I hate it. I have to cut it with something. I love my Lagavulin 16 year.*



I love my Johnnie Walker Black on ice. Soo good.

The Glenlivet 16 Nadurra is one of my top 5 favorite scotches, probably my top 2 for under $100. They are discontinuing the 16 and replacing it with a NAS, which is more expensive and not as good. 

For those of you who don't like Glenlivet, I challenge you to try the Nadurra.

p.s. I am not a fan of the Glenlivet founder's reserve, 12, 15 and 15 French Oak.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Oh and the Taketsuru 21. This one is probably easier to find and is supposed to be a really good one.

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *They are discontinuing the 16 and replacing it with a NAS, which is more expensive and not as good.*



So the industry trend of:

- discontinue an aged product
- replace it with an inferior non-aged (meaning it's all likely sub-10 or 8 years old) product
- charge more

is continuing.....  :Frown:

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by Inzane_ 
> * 
> 
> So the industry trend of:
> 
> - discontinue an aged product
> - replace it with an inferior non-aged (meaning it's all likely sub-10 or 8 years old) product
> - charge more
> 
> is continuing..... *



Yep. There's a recent blog post on this with a bit of a discussion in the comment section 

http://www.allthingswhisky.com/

----------


## cyra1ax

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> * 
> 
> A friend of mine just came back from Tokyo couple months ago and did some whisky shopping for me. Most of the decent stuff are sold out everywhere, so unless you are willing to pay a premium, the selection is fairly small. You'll probably find these:
> 
> Yamazaki NAS
> Yochi NAS
> Miyagiko NAS 
> Hakushu NAS or 12 YO
> ...



Awesome advice! Did not know that about the duty free, will make sure to buy outside then. 

I'm assuming that this was for me: 



> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> * Oh and the Taketsuru 21. This one is probably easier to find and is supposed to be a really good one.*



Looks like I've got some research to do, I did a quick search on the notes from the Hakashu 12 and it looks like I'll have to give that a try!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I have the Hibiki Suntory, and it's fantastic. Hands down my favourite to drink right now.
I picked up the Nikka Dram from Co-op last night, they have little 500ml bottles right now.

https://www.masterofmalt.com/whiskie...barrel-whisky/

----------


## cyra1ax

The ANA lounge had the Hakashu distillers reserve out, and I quite liked it. Have a feeling that I might like the 12 even more.

----------


## The_1

> _Originally posted by LilDrunkenSmurf_ 
> *I have the Hibiki Suntory, and it's fantastic. Hands down my favourite to drink right now.
> I picked up the Nikka Dram from Co-op last night, they have little 500ml bottles right now.
> 
> https://www.masterofmalt.com/whiskie...barrel-whisky/*




How much is 500ml bottles?

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> _Originally posted by The_1_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> How much is 500ml bottles?*



~$50

----------


## The_1

> _Originally posted by LilDrunkenSmurf_ 
> * 
> 
> ~$50*



Thanks!
I'm going to give it a try

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by cyra1ax_ 
> *The ANA lounge had the Hakashu distillers reserve out, and I quite liked it. Have a feeling that I might like the 12 even more.*



Just picked up a bottle of the Hakushu 12 in Honolulu. Man Japanese whiskes are getting way too expensive. They are becoming harder and harder to justify.

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> * 
> Man Japanese whiskes are getting way too expensive. They are becoming harder and harder to justify.*



So is scotch sadly.

When I started with scotch in 2014, I thought the $60-80 bracket would sufficiently hold me for most of my tastes. Now though, because of price shifting and product changes, it's more like $90-110. (And that's paying more for the same or lesser quality)  :Frown:  

That's gettin a little too baller for me.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## nonofyobiz

Need some recommendations for a bottle of scotch for a buddy.
Budget is max $230 and I'm not really sure what he likes or what he's tried so far.
I'm sure he'd like to try something new, ...I thought about buying 3 bottles at around $60-$90 a piece but then I thought that he probably doesn't have much opportunity to try the higher end stuff.
so ya, any recommendations would be really helpful!

hopefully i get a taste too! :Drool:

----------


## ercchry

^^^I really wouldn't do that without at least knowing his thoughts on smoke and peat first... Any clue on what brands he has at home?





> _Originally posted by kaput_ 
> *I don't understand the sudden and rapid shift to higher prices for new and often inferior NAS scotch (WTF happened to Glenlivet??) but I've cut my consumption by about 3/4 as a result. Seems like a lose lose outcome for everyone except my liver, but what do I know.*



Blame China, the popularity of scotch world wide has exploded and the old stock just can't keep up, rules being that the youngest scotch dictates the age is what's killing age statements from the big guys... Attend some tastings and I'm sure you will find some good scotches for a decent price still, lots of new stuff (to our market) in the sub-$80 range

----------


## RX_EVOLV

The price increase is just insane. Back in the days a good daily is ~$40-55, with the nicer ones for ~$75-90, and the really nice ones for $100. Back then my biggest splurges were $95 for a bottle of Glenfarclas 21, $100 for a Talisker 57 North or $100 for a Johnnie Walker Platinum (they are now $140, 170, and $150, respectively).

Now it's $60-75 for a decent daily, $90-$120 for the nicer stuff, and forget about the 18yo+ stuff! 

I have a bottle of Talisker 25YO that I picked up for $185 not too long ago and it's now $400 at most stores ($450USD at the Honolulu liquor store). My Glenlivet 21 Archive was $150, now it's $250+. $120 Highland Park 18 is now $180. $110 Dalmore 18 is now $190 ( and $240 at the YVR duty free as of last week!), and the list goes on and on. 

Macallan 21 for $600?
Glendronach 12 for $75?
Glenfarclas 15 for $95?
Aberlour A'bunadh for $100?

Give me a break!!

Anyway, enough whining from me. It's supply and demand I guess as there are obviously people out there willing to pay that kind of premium.

----------


## nonofyobiz

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *^^^I really wouldn't do that without at least knowing his thoughts on smoke and peat first... Any clue on what brands he has at home?
> *



I know he has glenfiddich (Sp?) in his cupboard but I'm trying to get some more info here. . He's not a seasoned scotch drinker by any means but still acquiring his taste. . So it's not like he's a connoisseur with very specific preferences.

----------


## ercchry

Yeah, going with one expensive bottle could be a little wasteful if that's the case... But if you must I guess you could basically pick anything... Not too many terrible bottles in that price range

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Might as well get something that looks fancy/expensive. Too lazy to insert Pics so just google.


The Glenlivet 21 Archive is around that price and comes with a very nice wooden case 

Glenmorangie Signet ($220) comes in a very nice black bottle with a nice topper, with a nice wooden case, and the top of the box also double as a display stand for the bottle

The blue label ($220) looks very nice on the shelf if you place it above a light (to show the blue bottle)

Compass Box This Is Not A Luxury Whisky ($230) has a very unique design for a whisky

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## nonofyobiz

Where is the best place to shop? Liquor depot was mentioned here.... Coop liquor downtown.... Solo liquor usually has good prices but selection.... 

Was at Willow Park and they seem on the higher end of things for some of them... Other bottles seemed reasonable

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## ercchry

The nice thing about Kensington or willowpark is the knowledge they have about scotch... They could help you pick out some nice bottles for sure

----------


## Disoblige

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *The nice thing about Kensington or willowpark is the knowledge they have about scotch... They could help you pick out some nice bottles for sure*



This, and I like being able to try the scotch that I might buy at Kensington. I knew I was going to spend money, so what's a couple sips to try out. Although I would have felt like an asshole if I tried more than a few and bought nothing  :ROFL!: 

Tried a few and ended up spending a few hundred bucks.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *The nice thing about Kensington or willowpark is the knowledge they have about scotch... They could help you pick out some nice bottles for sure*



Definitely true but without providing them any information as to what types of tastes the person likes their recommendation is meaningless IMO.

Go to Costco/Superstore and pick 3 random bottles. They have small selections and are the best sellers in those price points.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *The nice thing about Kensington or willowpark is the knowledge they have about scotch... They could help you pick out some nice bottles for sure*



Yep Andrew is the guy over at Kensington Wine Market, but judging from his Instagram posts I think he's still touring Europe.

Some decent stuff at superstore that is probably worth getting. Ardbeg 10 ($62), Ardbeg Uigeadail ($80), Oban 14 ($82), Talisker 10 ($72) and Glenmorangie 18 ($100-107) immediately come to mind. 

Glenfarcas 17 ($87) and Dalwhinnie 15 ($75) at Costco is pretty good as well. Some costcos have the Macallan Ruby for $200 if you feel like splurging.

----------


## ercchry

those are all in the highland/speyside range for the most part, which i like... but really out of all of them i only am a fan of the Glenfarcas... glendronach, tullibardine, tomatin, and balvenie are good in that wheelhouse too

----------


## AzNxHyDrA

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *The price increase is just insane. Back in the days a good daily is ~$40-55, with the nicer ones for ~$75-90, and the really nice ones for $100. Back then my biggest splurges were $95 for a bottle of Glenfarclas 21, $100 for a Talisker 57 North or $100 for a Johnnie Walker Platinum (they are now $140, 170, and $150, respectively).
> 
> Now it's $60-75 for a decent daily, $90-$120 for the nicer stuff, and forget about the 18yo+ stuff! 
> 
> I have a bottle of Talisker 25YO that I picked up for $185 not too long ago and it's now $400 at most stores ($450USD at the Honolulu liquor store). My Glenlivet 21 Archive was $150, now it's $250+. $120 Highland Park 18 is now $180. $110 Dalmore 18 is now $190 ( and $240 at the YVR duty free as of last week!), and the list goes on and on. 
> 
> Macallan 21 for $600? 
> Glendronach 12 for $75?
> ...



In regards to age statement Macallans, always keep a lookout at any liquor stores you go to. 

I managed to snag a Macallan 30 fine oak two years ago at a small liquor store for a pretty decent price. 

Earlier this year, I'm sure it was a pricing error but I picked up a Macallan 21 from 10th Ave Coop Liquor Store for ~$300.

----------


## ercchry

Standing at superstore in shawnessy.... Balvinie Caribbean, glendronach 12, and glenmorangine quintaruban would be my picks... Just over $200 for the lot

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by AzNxHyDrA_ 
> * 
> 
> In regards to age statement Macallans, always keep a lookout at any liquor stores you go to. 
> 
> I managed to snag a Macallan 30 fine oak two years ago at a small liquor store for a pretty decent price. 
> 
> Earlier this year, I'm sure it was a pricing error but I picked up a Macallan 21 from 10th Ave Coop Liquor Store for ~$300.*



I think you got the last one hah. I saw the Macallan 21 for $300 at that COOP earlier this year but hesitated on spending $300 on a bottle. Finally decided to go back for it and it was gone! You probably bought that one. A week later they restocked with a $600+ price tag. Olympia used to sell them for $399, but overnight it went up to $600 as well. 

How much was the Macallan 30?

----------


## AzNxHyDrA

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> * 
> 
> I think you got the last one hah. I saw the Macallan 21 for $300 at that COOP earlier this year but hesitated on spending $300 on a bottle. Finally decided to go back for it and it was gone! You probably bought that one. A week later they restocked with a $600+ price tag. Olympia used to sell them for $399, but overnight it went up to $600 as well. 
> 
> How much was the Macallan 30?*



 :Big Grin:  yeah I got the last one. I went in to grab a couple of beers for the night and I always have a tendency to stroll past the scotch section. When I saw the Macallan 21, I asked a cashier if they could scan the bottle and confirm the price. 

I ended up working out a deal with the store owner and paid ~$800 cash for the Macallan 30. He told me he paid $500 for it and it was sitting on the shelf for a couple of years so he was happy to get rid of it.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by AzNxHyDrA_ 
> * 
> 
> I ended up working out a deal with the store owner and paid ~$800 cash for the Macallan 30. He told me he paid $500 for it and it was sitting on the shelf for a couple of years so he was happy to get rid of it.*



Niceee.. I should try to do that too. go to small local liquor stores and try to negotiate on some of the bottles that have clearly been sitting on the shelf for years.

----------


## ercchry

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *
> Glendronach 12 for $75?
> *



This is what I ended up buying today... $50 at superstore! Great deal, I got two haha

----------


## nonofyobiz

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> This is what I ended up buying today... $50 at superstore! Great deal, I got two haha*



What's a regular price for that?

----------


## ercchry

It's got to be close to $80

----------


## nonofyobiz

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> * 
> 
> This is what I ended up buying today... $50 at superstore! Great deal, I got two haha*



I went and picked this up today and I like it!

Superstore has really good prices! 
laphroaig quarter cask was $44

----------


## ercchry

Yeah, I don't think much can beat it at the $50 mark

----------


## Strider

Superstore was even cheaper than Costco from the few bottles I checked out.

Speaking of negotiation, I saw the manager at the Costco in Beacon Hill negotiating prices with a Chinese couple  :crazy nut: . Seemed like they were looking to buy a number of bottles to bring out of the country though. Group buy anyone?  :ROFL!:

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> * 
> 
> I went and picked this up today and I like it!
> 
> Superstore has really good prices! 
> laphroaig quarter cask was $44*



Yeh and every now and then they even have sales! 

I got the Quarter Cask there last them for $37 on sale! or $46 for Aberlour 12, or $48 for Glenlivet 15 French Oak. Nothing on sale this week unfortunately.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> *
> Speaking of negotiation, I saw the manager at the Costco in Beacon Hill negotiating prices with a Chinese couple . Seemed like they were looking to buy a number of bottles to bring out of the country though. Group buy anyone? *



Basically any liquor store will negotiate on prices if you buy quantity. Very easy to get a discount.

----------


## tenth

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *It's got to be close to $80*



$82 at KWM, which is a good benchmark for the high-end of a product's pricing, and $68 at Liquor Direct/Depot. Great deal for sure.

----------


## roopi

Purchased the following two in duty free last week. I told myself going into the airport I wouldn't buy anything but I just can't resist. Haven't tried either but the prices seemed decent:

----------


## cyra1ax

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> * 
> Do not buy from the airport duty free, they are alot more expensive (2X) than the stores in Toyko, probably because they cater to the Chinese buyers. 
> *



You were definitely not kidding about prices. I found the Hakashu 18 in a grocery store in Kyoto along with sampler bottles, and it was pretty good. I thought I would pick it up on the transit in NRT home since I still had a few more places to hit up. Was in NRT yesterday......turns out they have ZERO regular bottles of Suntory whisky at all. Yamazaki, Hibiki, Hakashu all only available in "Special Edition Duty Free" bottles, ranging from a minimum of 25,000 Yen all the way up to 250,000(!!) Yen. Absolutely rediculous. 

Ended up getting a bottle of Nikka Coffey Grain for 5600 Yen. Could probably get it here for cheaper but at least its JDM yo.

----------


## Cooked Rice

Is Yamazaki or Hakashu available in Canada? I picked up a bottle of Hibiki Harmony at Kensington earlier ($111 after tax).

----------


## cyra1ax

I've seen Hibiki and Yamazaki here...don't think I've ever seen Hakashu though. Liquor connect can't seem to find it either. Maybe someone more experienced with Japanese whiskies can chime in.

----------


## birdman86

Anybody know if the Glenlivet Nadurra 16 is a rarity? I thought I heard it was discontinued but my local no-name liquor had a bottle for $85. Lots of NAS around but it's the only 16 year I've seen in the handful of times I've looked for it. The bottle I got was bottled in 2014 so could very well just be old stock.

----------


## TYMSMNY

> _Originally posted by Cooked Rice_ 
> *Is Yamazaki or Hakashu available in Canada? I picked up a bottle of Hibiki Harmony at Kensington earlier ($111 after tax).*



Both are not imported in directly from the distillers.

If anyone has it, basically at resale price. I picked up two bottles of Yama 18 in the states and two from Japan. No liquor store here or in BC has any.

----------


## takkyu

There's a new rep in Calgary for JimBeam/Suntory so there will be Japanese Whisky's under the Suntory umbrella making their way back to Calgary this year.

Source: met the rep at a highland park scotch tasting held at Craft Cellars on 32nd a couple weeks ago.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by birdman86_ 
> *Anybody know if the Glenlivet Nadurra 16 is a rarity? I thought I heard it was discontinued but my local no-name liquor had a bottle for $85. Lots of NAS around but it's the only 16 year I've seen in the handful of times I've looked for it. The bottle I got was bottled in 2014 so could very well just be old stock.*



It's not a rarity but exactly like you said, they discontinued the Age Statement ones and replaced it with a NAS (and more expensive) back in 2015. The 16YOs that you are seeing around town is just old stock. Not too hard to find at the moment (although most places have increased it's price to the same as the NAS ones, >$80) but it will be overtime. I buy them every time I see one for <$72, which is not very often. If I have the guess, your bottling is probably 0814D. 

Also be careful of buying this one from the Duty Free. They are normally bottled at cask strength (>55%) for the retail versions but the traveler editions are diluted to 48%.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by takkyu_ 
> *There's a new rep in Calgary for JimBeam/Suntory so there will be Japanese Whisky's under the Suntory umbrella making their way back to Calgary this year.
> 
> Source: met the rep at a highland park scotch tasting held at Craft Cellars on 32nd a couple weeks ago.*



That's such good news. We actually see a decent amount of Japanese whiskies here in Calgary (Nikka from the Barrell, Nikka Pure Malt Red/Black/White, Coffey Grain, Coffey Malt, Taketsuru Pure Malt, Japanese Harmony) and KWM is taking orders for the Nikka Revival. All blends. 

The new Suntory stuff is much more readily available (Chita NAS, Yamazaki NAS, Hakuchu 12/NAS) so I hope we will see them here soon. I can also see them being expensive/overpriced though... so I'm just cautiously optimistic about it.

----------


## nonofyobiz

Superstore liquor has a bunch of Crown Royal Northern Harvest. $40

----------


## davidI

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> *Superstore liquor has a bunch of Crown Royal Northern Harvest. $40*



I've been finding it here in Texas pretty easily. Not bad at all for $40. I wouldn't call it best in the world but it has a unique flavour profile that I definitely enjoy a dram of in the evening.

----------


## takkyu

http://www.craftcellars.ca/WHISKY-OTHER/

Hibiki and Nikka Coffey Malt, Grain and from the Barrel are now available at Craft Cellars for those looking for Japanese Whisky

----------


## nonofyobiz

Laphroaig Quarter Cask $39  :crazy nut:  

http://realcanadianliquorstore.ca/view-flyer?fid=245

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> *Laphroaig Quarter Cask $39  
> 
> http://realcanadianliquorstore.ca/view-flyer?fid=245*



such a good deal!!

Although I got one last time they were onsale @ superstore (<4 months ago) and it was $36.98. so the price is creeping up for the Quarter Cask as well. 

Speaking of deals, Ace Liquor has the Bowmore 12 for $39.99, pretty good deal. 

Keep in mind you can always show the flyers at COOP and get them to price match, to save yourself a drive.

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## nonofyobiz

^DAMN! $88 CAD

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> *Laphroaig Quarter Cask $39  
> 
> http://realcanadianliquorstore.ca/view-flyer?fid=245*



What would this compare to flavour wise? Looking at trying some new scotches.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by CompletelyNumb_ 
> * 
> 
> What would this compare to flavour wise? Looking at trying some new scotches.*



Smoking a cigar. It's an intense one.  :crazy nut:

----------


## kaput

.

----------


## flipstah

I'm reading up on scotch and the steps involved. Even bought what looked like whiskey glasses and rearranged my condo to have a noob bar.

I'm more of a wine guy, but I always like learning other tastes.

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *...Even bought what looked like whiskey glasses...
> *





» Click image for larger version

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I just got a set of nosing glasses, oh man, that smell though.

----------


## flipstah

Closer to this:

» Click image for larger version

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Those are "classic" whisky glasses. The one C_Dave45 posted is shaped to bring the aroma to the nose.

Also, watch some of these:

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnC...uit8aud1l9rhkA

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by flipstah_ 
> *Closer to this:
> *



You'll find a huge difference in tasting experience when you use a Glencairn glass. 




> _the Glencairn is the first style to be endorsed by the Scotch Whisky Association,[5] and it is used by every whisky company in Scotland and Ireland._



...as well as every Scotch tasting event here in Calgary (probably everywhere)

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I just got these:

http://www.thebay.com/webapp/wcs/sto...scotch-glasses

----------


## OTown

> _Originally posted by nonofyobiz_ 
> *Laphroaig Quarter Cask $39  
> 
> http://realcanadianliquorstore.ca/view-flyer?fid=245*



Thanks for sharing. Laphroaigs are my favorite. Love the peaty smokiness. I unfortunately read this too late and missed the sale

----------


## ercchry

I have a huge stockpile of glencairn glasses (mostly from all the tastings I've gone to haha) ...but at home I find myself reaching for the crystal tumblers more often than not... 80+ proof is strong enough as is, don't need to burn my nose and get that typical red balloon alcoholic nose prematurely... Plus they just feel ballin in the hand

----------


## ercchry

No crystal at the lake... But starting to build a little collection up here

» Click image for larger version

----------


## roopi

Nikka from the Barrel 500 ml is at Costco for $48.00. Picked up a bottle tonight. Hope it's as good as the reviews say.

----------


## BigDL

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> *Nikka from the Barrel 500 ml is at Costco for $48.00. Picked up a bottle tonight. Hope it's as good as the reviews say.*



Which location?

----------


## asp integra

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *No crystal at the lake... But starting to build a little collection up here
> 
> » Click image for larger version*





The doublewood Balvenie 12 yr is one of my favourites. I always have it in a flask when skiing. What lake you at?

----------


## ercchry

Out in the muskoka in Ontario

----------


## msommers

Tried this one at the pub the other day...liked it a lot. I don't have much to compare it to but seemed smoother to me than the Oban 14 I also like.

» Click image for larger version

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by BigDL_ 
> * 
> 
> Which location?*



Deerfoot Meadows. There was at least 2 dz left last night.

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *No crystal at the lake... But starting to build a little collection up here
> 
> » Click image for larger version*



Nice. I'm out of those two Balvenies as the moment. But I'm working on a GlenDronach 12yr right now. Very good for $50.

I'd love to get my hands on some Glenfarclas 17yr.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

The Balvenie 12 Double Wood is one my favorites, but not so much with the Caribbean Cask. Seems too $$ for what it is. 

The Glenfarclas 17 is up there for me too. Just finished a bottle. They are ~$86CAD at Costco. Not bad at all.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> *Nikka from the Barrel 500 ml is at Costco for $48.00. Picked up a bottle tonight. Hope it's as good as the reviews say.*



Thanks!

Picked up a few on the weekend, about a dozen left.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> *Nikka from the Barrel 500 ml is at Costco for $48.00. Picked up a bottle tonight. Hope it's as good as the reviews say.*



I'm a big Nikka fan and have my own little collection of Japanese whiskies, so I tried very hard to like Nikka from the Barrel (about the finish my 2nd bottle) but for some reason it's just not doing it for me. 7/10. I much prefer Nikka Pure Malt Black ($63), or even Taketsuru Pure Malt ($68) in that price range. The Barrel is not a cheap whisky either as since it's only 500ml!

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> * 
> 
> I'm a big Nikka fan and have my own little collection of Japanese whiskies, so I tried very hard to like Nikka from the Barrel (about the finish my 2nd bottle) but for some reason it's just not doing it for me. 7/10. I much prefer Nikka Pure Malt Black ($63), or even Taketsuru Pure Malt ($68) in that price range. The Barrel is not a cheap whisky either as since it's only 500ml!*



Did you get those in town?

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> Did you get those in town?*



The Pure Malt and Taketsuru Pure Malt can easily be found locally (COOP, liquor depot, etc). Best time to buy them is at Highlander when they have their 10% off sale, which seems to happen once a quarter or so.

----------


## tirebob

My scotch collection has been growing... Here are some of the nicer bottles. Quite a range of tasting notes here depending on the mood.

----------


## ercchry

It's almost that time of year for willow park's biggest whiskey event

https://www.willowpark.net/product/W...Warehouse-2016

----------


## C_Dave45

Had some of this the other night. God it was good!!

----------


## tirebob

I bet!!

----------


## roopi

Saw Suntory Toki today at the liquor store. I've never heard anything about this before. Anyone try it yet? Curious before I buy a bottle.

----------


## Strider

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> *Saw Suntory Toki today at the liquor store. I've never heard anything about this before. Anyone try it yet? Curious before I buy a bottle.*



Which store and how much was it?

I bought a bottle from Costco in San Francisco for $37 and had it over a couple weeks while road tripping through California. It's very light, floral, fruity, not terribly complex. Made for a perfect summer vacation drink though. I'd buy it again, but I'll probably wait until it's 25° and the sun is shining.

----------


## schocker

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> * 
> 
> Which store and how much was it?
> 
> I bought a bottle from Costco in San Francisco for $37 and had it over a couple weeks while road tripping through California. It's very light, floral, fruity, not terribly complex. Made for a perfect summer vacation drink though. I'd buy it again, but I'll probably wait until it's 25° and the sun is shining.*



I bought a bottle at Costco NW. It was $46.99 I think. Pretty nice, a little smokey so different than my other bottles. They also had a bunch of the Nikka From the barrel again which is ~$49.99.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Yep it's $47 at Costco. Opened mine last week. 

If you like Japanese whisky I think you'll like it. It's a blend of Yamazaki, Hakuchu and Chita and the Hakuchu really comes through. Unfortunately so does the Chita, which is a grain whisky and might not be everyone's cup of tea. Other than that the whisky is a bit one-dimensional and fairly light so it's nothing spectacular. I like it and I think it's worth $50. I wouldn't pay more than $60 though..

----------


## RX_EVOLV

ops double posted

----------


## roopi

Thanks for the Costco heads up on this. I saw it at Safeway for $64.99. Costco at $47 is worth a try.

----------


## Illusive 4-2

Just got back from Japan, brought back a few bottles of Whisky from the trip: Hibiki Master's Select, Yamazaki Limited Edition 2016, and a mystery box...

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Nice pick up! What's in the mystery box!? Yamazaki 25??

----------


## A2VR6

> _Originally posted by Illusive 4-2_ 
> *Just got back from Japan, brought back a few bottles of Whisky from the trip: Hibiki Master's Select, Yamazaki Limited Edition 2016, and a mystery box...
> 
> *



Nice! Hmm is it Yama/Haka 18? Was just in Japan as well and it looked like Yama 25 was basically sold out and the 18's were basically only available as duty free specials.

Only thing I brought back was a bottle of this that I randomly found in a liqour store in Kyoto... they only had 1 bottle left and it was reasonably priced 

» Click image for larger version

----------


## TYMSMNY

They had a few places with Yama25 this past month. With the exchange rate worked out to be about $4200cad. wasn't overly worth it.. i'll just have to enjoy my Yama18s.

That pure malt you can buy here I think. 

We should have guesses on the mystery box. Whomever is right gets a dram.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Illusive 4-2

Couldn't find the Yamazaki 25 aside from Nobu; a single there cost almost as much as the bottle in the box. The Hibiki and Yamazaki 25 were completely sold out everywhere I looked, with duty free advertising it for 250,000 Yen (~CAD$3,150).

Was lucky to come across the Limited Edition 2016 at the distillery in the gift shop, don't suspect they will have them in stock for much longer, even with one bottle per person restrictions.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

The Taketsuru 21 has long been sold out in Canada. Few years now. Only the NAS Pure Malt left so that's a very good find!

Any hints on the mystery box?

----------


## TYMSMNY

The yama/Hibiki at the airports are all travelers edition aka Limited Edition. 

Surprisingly they had a lot of limited Edition at the liquor store at Ginza station and Tokyo Station. Few other surprises there in the 200-300,000 yen range.

----------


## cyra1ax

> _Originally posted by TYMSMNY_ 
> *The yama/Hibiki at the airports are all travelers edition aka Limited Edition. 
> 
> Surprisingly they had a lot of limited Edition at the liquor store at Ginza station and Tokyo Station. Few other surprises there in the 200-300,000 yen range.*



Was also just in Tokyo too and remembered the hilarious prices at the duty free from my last trip in April so I made sure to pick up a bottle in town. Got myself a Hakashu NAS for $38CAD. 

Something that's made me wonder about those Duty Free versions, seeing as they're priced that high, wouldn't you blow through your Duty Free allowances and have to pay taxes on top? Obviously if you have the cash to blow on a $3000 bottle of Scotch taxes are no big deal.

----------


## 89coupe

These are the three I'm enjoying currently. The two on the left came straight from Edinburgh Scotland.

----------


## davidI

^ haven't tried the two on the left but recall (kind of) drinking loads of the Balvenie.

I seem to remember it being really oaky but the flavours aren't coming to my palette. What are you tasting? Remind me.

----------


## sputnik

You can get the Aberfeldy 21 in almost every liquor store in Winnipeg.

Sells for $220 here.

----------


## 89coupe

> _Originally posted by sputnik_ 
> *You can get the Aberfeldy 21 in almost every liquor store in Winnipeg.
> 
> Sells for $220 here.*



Sounds about right. My wife was in Scotland for her EMBA and was at the actual distilleries, these were her favorites.

The Balvenie has hints of chocolate with a very smooth finish.

The two on the left even more so.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by sputnik_ 
> *You can get the Aberfeldy 21 in almost every liquor store in Winnipeg.
> 
> Sells for $220 here.*



Ouch. The last time I picked up the Aberfeldy 21 was ~$120CAD here in Alberta.

----------


## sputnik

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *Ouch. The last time I picked up the Aberfeldy 21 was ~$120CAD here in Alberta.*



How long ago was that? 

When I was in Alberta this past summer most scotch prices were no more than 5-10% lower in Alberta compared to Manitoba.

If you can get Aberfeldy 21 for $120/bottle I would recommend you start hoarding it at that price.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by sputnik_ 
> * 
> 
> How long ago was that? 
> 
> When I was in Alberta this past summer most scotch prices were no more than 5-10% lower in Alberta compared to Manitoba.
> 
> If you can get Aberfeldy 21 for $120/bottle I would recommend you start hoarding it at that price.*



Not too long ago. Less than a year. It's a bit of a bargaining hunting for sure, and it's getting harder and harder to find those deals. KWM still has it listed for $115 CAD and low stock. I haven't opened mine so I can't comment whether it tastes like a $120 scotch or a $220 scotch. I did recently (Aug) picked up the Aberfeldy 18 at the Vegas airport for $65USD. It's good but not worth >$100.

----------


## ercchry

I always forget about glengoyne... but I do like their offerings. Going to try and remember to drink some more at whiskey fest

----------


## 89coupe

Checked my visa statement and it was $190 for the Aberfeldy & $127 for the Glengoyne.

I called that Kensington liquor store and they do indeed have the Aberfeldy for $120 a bottle, smoking deal. :thumbs up:

----------


## sputnik

Attention Beyond Ballers!

http://winnipeg.ctvnews.ca/25-000-bo...ipeg-1.3125695

----------


## roopi

I think that bottle gets purchased pretty quickly. Last year there was a bottle of 50 year old Glenfiddich that was up for sale in Vancouver and it sold on the first day. I think it was around $35,000. I'm pretty sure the article said a bar/hotel purchased it to sell by the ounce.

----------


## jdmakkord

I killed a Balvenie Single Barrel 15yr 1979 cask bottles in 1999 last night. 
Beauty of a dram with a big kick still. 50.4% alc.

----------


## tenth

> _Originally posted by sputnik_ 
> * When I was in Alberta this past summer most scotch prices were no more than 5-10% lower in Alberta compared to Manitoba.
> *



It depends where you compare prices to, using any average AB store or the AB stores that tend to have the best prices on that given scotch/whisk(e)y. If you compare it to a high-end shop like KWM or the flagship Liquor Depots that charge a premium for ordinary bottlings, MB and AB aren't *that* far apart, but the gap is massive when you know where to look. Generally speaking Superstore, Costco and Zyn are my go-to's for competitive pricing, but obviously Superstore and Costco have limited selections, and hunting around at random stores can be pretty lucrative. I also get sale e-mails for a half-dozen or so stores in the area, that can have pretty amazing sales.

Prime examples on MB vs AB: 
Bruichladdich Octomores are $120-150 mostly in AB vs $250 in MB
Bruichladdich Black Arts is $208 @ Zyn vs $350 in MB 
Ardbeg Uigeadil is $85 at Superstore vs $158 in MB
Laphroaig QC is regularly on sale for $38 here vs $73 in Manitoba 
Glendronach 12 is $50 at Superstore vs $75 in MB,
and Lagavulin 16 is $85 at Costco/Superstore vs $128 at MLCC. 

Add PST on the full price and GST on the difference in pricing and there are some significant differences on a lot of bottles. There's a few things that go the other way, like Aberlour A'bunadh, which is getting harder and harder to find around $100 in AB, and I've seen as high as $135, while MB and ON are still pricing around $100. MB is also better on pricing for bourbon's and rye under $50. The double tax hit we took on alcohol from the Conservatives and NDP in 2015 really hurt us on the more affordable whisk(e)y.

----------


## Epididymitis

> _Originally posted by jdmakkord_ 
> *I killed a Balvenie Single Barrel 15yr 1979 cask bottles in 1999 last night. 
> Beauty of a dram with a big kick still. 50.4% alc.*




thats a gooder, i really enjoy the balvenie line up, port wood being my fav.

----------


## Sorath

whats everyone's favourite Sherry.

Just picked up a Tullibardine 500 and a glenfarclas willow park family cask.

Absolutely delicious

 :Drool:

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> *I think that bottle gets purchased pretty quickly. Last year there was a bottle of 50 year old Glenfiddich that was up for sale in Vancouver and it sold on the first day. I think it was around $35,000. I'm pretty sure the article said a bar/hotel purchased it to sell by the ounce.*



They have the same 50yo Glenfiddich for sale right now at Oakridge COOP. ~$30K I think? It's on the shelf.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by Sorath_ 
> *whats everyone's favourite Sherry.
> 
> :*



Macallan 12, followed by Glenfarclas 17/21, and then Aberlour A'bundah.

Also have a few unopened bottles of Glendronaches that might change things up. Haven't got to them yet.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> * 
> 
> They have the same 50yo Glenfiddich for sale right now at Oakridge COOP. ~$30K I think? It's on the shelf.*



I hope you mean its locked in the cabinet.  :Big Grin: 

Out of curiosity now since we are talking about these 50 year old scotches. What is the most you've spent on a bottle of scotch?

I think the max I have spent is $220-$250. I don't recall buying anything more expensive then that right now. I could have drank to much scotch and forgotten though.

----------


## Sorath

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> * 
> 
> Macallan 12, followed by Glenfarclas 17/21, and then Aberlour A'bundah.
> 
> Also have a few unopened bottles of Glendronaches that might change things up. Haven't got to them yet.*



Not a fan of the 12, My fav is the Mac 18, im slowly collecting whatever is left out there hehe. I have a Glenfarclas 17 and it is great, dont think ive tried the 21 but the 40 is amazing.




> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> I hope you mean its locked in the cabinet. 
> 
> Out of curiosity now since we are talking about these 50 year old scotches. What is the most you've spent on a bottle of scotch?
> 
> I think the max I have spent is $220-$250. I don't recall buying anything more expensive then that right now. I could have drank to much scotch and forgotten though.*



Spent $500 each for my Limited Hakushu and Yamazaki 18 when the Dollar was better against the Yen.

Me and 2 other friends purchased at Macallan 25 as a wedding gift for another friend that was around $1600.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> I hope you mean its locked in the cabinet. 
> 
> Out of curiosity now since we are talking about these 50 year old scotches. What is the most you've spent on a bottle of scotch?
> 
> I think the max I have spent is $220-$250. I don't recall buying anything more expensive then that right now. I could have drank to much scotch and forgotten though.*



Not too much since most of my purchases were done before the huge price hike. They are 'worth' alot more now but I didn't pay today's price for them, and I have yet to buy anything expensive with the current prices.

Some of the more expensive purchases I can remember over the years....

Macallan Edition No. 2 - $150 (I guess this is pretty recent...)
Johnnie Walker Royal Route - $180 USD
Talisker 25 - $220 
Whisky Advent Calendar - $400
Glenlivet 21 Archive - $150 
Blue label- $120 USD
Bruichladdich Cuvee 382 - $130
Hibiki 17 - $150 
Tsuru 17 - $150 

There are a few $350+ bottles that I really want to pull the trigger on but have yet to do so.

----------


## Inzane

I'm not baller enough.

The most expensive I've bought to date was Highland Park 18yr, when it was around $120. And I don't even like it that much unfortunately.

2nd most expensive was Clynelish 14yr at ~$95-100 and I love it.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by Sorath_ 
> * 
> 
> Not a fan of the 12, My fav is the Mac 18, im slowly collecting whatever is left out there hehe. I have a Glenfarclas 17 and it is great, dont think ive tried the 21 but the 40 is amazing.
> *



There is still Mac 18 out there? I always look for this and can never find it. Had it once and never found it again.  :Frown:

----------


## TYMSMNY

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> There is still Mac 18 out there? I always look for this and can never find it. Had it once and never found it again. *



All from the states. Quite a few depending on where you look. 1996/1997 bottles.

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> There is still Mac 18 out there? I always look for this and can never find it. Had it once and never found it again. *



You can buy it in the US still, but it's not cheap. When I saw it in Anaheim back in 2015 it was somewhere in the neighbourhood of $180-200 USD a bottle.

----------


## roopi

Yeah I've seen it in the US. I thought maybe there was the odd place that still has one or two around here.

----------


## TYMSMNY

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> *Yeah I've seen it in the US. I thought maybe there was the odd place that still has one or two around here.*



At most I've had 4 bottles at once, now i'm down to 1.5. Time to restock!

no places in Canada had them regularly in stock.

----------


## jdmakkord

> _Originally posted by Epididymitis_ 
> * 
> 
> 
> thats a gooder, i really enjoy the balvenie line up, port wood being my fav.*



Yeah. The cask date was 5 days after my birthday. Not bad for 37 years.

----------


## carson blocks

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> *
> Out of curiosity now since we are talking about these 50 year old scotches. What is the most you've spent on a bottle of scotch?
> \*



Nothing crazy, I think the most was ~$250 on a bottle of Johnnie Walker Blue for a special occasion. It was nice, but not ~$90 nicer than the Platinum. My favourite Scotch in my cabinet is a simple $85 bottle of Glenlivet Nadurra.

----------


## TYMSMNY

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> Out of curiosity now since we are talking about these 50 year old scotches. What is the most you've spent on a bottle of scotch?
> 
> *



Yamazaki 18s and Yamazaki 18 LE. all around 500-800cad each.

----------


## tirebob

> _Originally posted by carson blocks_ 
> * 
> 
> Nothing crazy, I think the most was ~$250 on a bottle of Johnnie Walker Blue for a special occasion. It was nice, but not ~$90 nicer than the Platinum. My favourite Scotch in my cabinet is a simple $85 bottle of Glenlivet Nadurra.*



I really enjoy the Nadura as well! Great value in an excellent Scotch whisky...




> _Originally posted by TYMSMNY_ 
> * 
> 
> Yamazaki 18s and Yamazaki 18 LE. all around 500-800cad each.*



Nice whisky... But it isn't Scotch. Haha! Sorry man... Just pretending to be a snob now! I love all kinds of whisky but region is important or all sparkling white wine would be called champagne.

----------


## TYMSMNY

> _Originally posted by tirebob_ 
> * 
> I really enjoy the Nadura as well! Great value in an excellent Scotch whisky...
> 
> 
> 
> Nice whisky... But it isn't Scotch. Haha! Sorry man... Just pretending to be a snob now! I love all kinds of whisky but region is important or all sparkling white wine would be called champagne.*



haha, I got what you're laying down. 

Macallan 21 then as bought, the wooden boxes gives me the tingles. Macallan 25 as a gift.

----------


## TYMSMNY

Anyone going to whisky in the Warehouse 2016 on Nov 2 at WP?

----------


## tirebob

> _Originally posted by TYMSMNY_ 
> *Anyone going to whisky in the Warehouse 2016 on Nov 2 at WP?*



 I am supposed to be going, you bet! Hopefully nothing comes up to sewer the plan... This time of year is chaos for me!

----------


## ercchry

Yup! I try and make it to both this one and the spring event they put on

----------


## ercchry

Didn't see tymsny or bob... but was a good night, decent amount of new offerings too

----------


## TYMSMNY

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *Didn't see tymsny or bob... but was a good night, decent amount of new offerings too*



I know, I missed it. Wife and I went for dinner to celebrate instead. She's not into the scotch/whisky...

good to hear it was awesome. maybe next year... have to keep feeding her Mac18 until then. That's her "fav" out of all the ones I "force her to try".

any notable new ones?

----------


## ercchry

It's almost getting too big to try everything, but it wasn't as busy as last year which was good.

Looking through the guide I missed a lot of stuff I wanted to try. Stuff I haven't seen at any willow park events would be first editions and old malt cask independent bottlers, old malt stuff was pretty good, and reasonably priced considering they are actually age statement bottles. All were 18 or 20 year olds and around the $150 mark 

Glencadam is one I haven't seen before, they were at the tomintoul booth, typical highland stuff 

Yellow spot was interesting, mostly cause I don't have much experience with Irish whiskey outside of Jameson's 

Ka va LAN had their port, sherry, and bourbon cask bottles there. The bourbon one was cask strength and have a real single malt feel to it vs their super smooth and somewhat boring port cask

Balvenie had a strong showing with 6 bottles, never tried the 17yr doublewood or 21yr portwood, very enjoyable 

And as always the food was awesome!

----------


## tirebob

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *Didn't see tymsny or bob... but was a good night, decent amount of new offerings too*



 I was there from 5:30 until 7:30... Had to leave before I got drunk! 

What was your fave? The Royal Brackla 21 was really nice for me. The Balblair 1997 single cask was delicious too! Really there were many awesome bottles but those were my top two stand outs.

----------


## ercchry

Yeah it's tough not to end up drunk at these events... there for I cannot tell you which is my favourite I tried  :ROFL!:

----------


## ExtraSlow

MS scotch event is coming up. I won't be going this year, but quality event, with some neat stuff in addition to a ridiculous variety of scotch. They had a few ryes, and even some cider last year.

----------


## Inzane

What are your favourite scotches in the $100-150 range?

----------


## TYMSMNY

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *MS scotch event is coming up. I won't be going this year, but quality event, with some neat stuff in addition to a ridiculous variety of scotch. They had a few ryes, and even some cider last year.*



went a few years ago, agree...definitely a great event. Includes a sniffer for you to take home!

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> _Originally posted by Inzane_ 
> *What are your favourite scotches in the $100-150 range?*



Do you like smoky/peaty or a bit softer? I not into the real smoky stuff so I prefer the Balvenie 14yr Caribbean Cask. I'm also drinking the Dalmore 12 Year single malt right now which has been a good change up. Both come in right at $100CAD I think.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *MS scotch event is coming up. I won't be going this year, but quality event, with some neat stuff in addition to a ridiculous variety of scotch. They had a few ryes, and even some cider last year.*



More details? I'd love to go.




> _Originally posted by Inzane_ 
> *What are your favourite scotches in the $100-150 range?*



I love the BowMore Devil's Cask III.

Not a scotch, but my favorite whiskey is my Suntory Hibiki Japanese Harmony.

In the $95 range, I'm a huge fan of the Lagavulin 8-year, 200yr edition.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Currently with the bottles that I have opened these are my favourites in that price range-ish:

Lagavulin 8yr 200 Anni Edition ($95)
Bruichladdich Laddie 16 ($90) 
Laphroaig Cairdeas (2015, 200 Anni Edition) ($120)

----------


## Inzane

> _Originally posted by SkiBum5.0_ 
> * 
> 
> Do you like smoky/peaty or a bit softer? I not into the real smoky stuff so I prefer the Balvenie 14yr Caribbean Cask. I'm also drinking the Dalmore 12 Year single malt right now which has been a good change up. Both come in right at $100CAD I think.*



Im not too big on peaty myself.

I love that Balvenie. Is it over $100 now? I remember when it was ~$75-85.

I was going to treat myself soon and had my eye on the following:
Tomatin 18yr
Glenfarclas 17yr
Glenmorangie 18yr
Aultmore bottled by Duncan Taylor Dimensions (tried this a couple years ago at a tasting)

On the blended side I'm still curious about Johnnie Walker Platinum 18yr, (however at the price you could almost get two bottles of Green Label, which is probably better anyway).

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by Inzane_ 
> * 
> On the blended side I'm still curious about Johnnie Walker Platinum 18yr, (however at the price you could almost get two bottles of Green Label, which is probably better anyway).*



The green is good but the Platinum is much better. Platinum can usually be found pretty cheap in duty frees (which doesn't help you right now) so keep an eye out for it when travelling. It is definitely worth picking up when on sale.

----------


## OTown

Recently had some Auchentoshan Three Wood and was surprised. Enjoyable and smooth, obviously not as peaty as I like it but it was a nice change. Overall quite impressed.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by Inzane_ 
> * 
> 
> Im not too big on peaty myself.
> 
> I love that Balvenie. Is it over $100 now? I remember when it was ~$75-85.
> 
> I was going to treat myself soon and had my eye on the following:
> Tomatin 18yr
> ...



Recently killed off the Glenfarclas 17. Loved it. Almost better than the 21. 

Killing off the Tomatin 18 right now. A nice and complex scotch. A bit too smoky for me but the people that I shared it with seemed to like it alot. 

The Glenmorangie 18 is really smooth. Doesn't taste like an 18YO though, but not bad for the price ($105 @ superstore). 

The JW Platinum is so much better than the Gold and IMO better than the Blue. Shame they are getting more and more expensive. My last bottle was $99USD for 1L at a Duty Free at 1.05 Exchange. Not sure if it's $150 good now.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

> _Originally posted by Inzane_ 
> * 
> 
> Im not too big on peaty myself.
> 
> I love that Balvenie. Is it over $100 now? I remember when it was ~$75-85.
> 
> I was going to treat myself soon and had my eye on the following:
> Tomatin 18yr
> ...



It may not be $100 - It's $76 USD down here so I just converted it.

----------


## TYMSMNY

> _Originally posted by OTown_ 
> *Recently had some Auchentoshan Three Wood and was surprised. Enjoyable and smooth, obviously not as peaty as I like it but it was a nice change. Overall quite impressed.*



Oh yes... new found fav for everyday. That and Oban...

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by 89coupe_ 
> *Checked my visa statement and it was $190 for the Aberfeldy &amp; $127 for the Glengoyne.
> 
> I called that Kensington liquor store and they do indeed have the Aberfeldy for $120 a bottle, smoking deal.*



FYI guys KWM Xmas sale is on this weekend. 10% all whiskies. A great time to buy the Aberfeldy 21!!

----------


## 89coupe

Wife just got me this for my bday.

----------


## birdman86

> _Originally posted by LilDrunkenSmurf_ 
> * 
> 
> More details? I'd love to go.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the BowMore Devil's Cask III.
> 
> ...



+1 for a Cask III...anybody know of any in stock in town? Strikes a nice balance of peat with sweet.

----------


## 89coupe

Not single malts, but some recent gifts from friends for my bday.

----------


## C_Dave45

> _Originally posted by 89coupe_ 
> *Wife just got me this for my bday.
> 
> 
> *



How much is that bottle worth?

----------


## 89coupe

> _Originally posted by C_Dave45_ 
> * 
> How much is that bottle worth?*



$159

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by 89coupe_ 
> * 
> 
> $159*



Nice gift ! I had the 1989/2005 bottling the other day and it's fantastic. 

You guys checked out the new COOP World of Whiskies store yet ?

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I was there on the 16th. Nice place, lots of selection. Normal Co-op prices.

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> * 
> 
> Nice gift ! I had the 1989/2005 bottling the other day and it's fantastic.  
> 
> You guys checked out the new COOP World of Whiskies store yet ?*



Where is this?

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> * 
> 
> Where is this?*



In the Wetherford building downtown, on the +15 level

----------


## TYMSMNY

prices there are for the most part $$. 

Something like Mac 21, cheaper at Liquor Depot and Olympia.

----------


## 89coupe

A little humour

----------


## roopi

Past 2 nights has been Oban Little Bay for me. I was never a fan of Oban 14 but really like the Little Bay. I think I might give the 14 a try again. It seems like over the past year I've been moving away from the smoke/peat that made me fall in love with scotch.

----------


## drtoohotty1

FYI scotch guys 

Craft Cellars (1345 32Ave NE, where XS Cargo used to be) has some tasty scotch deals for Robbie Burns day.

From their email (More specials in store), with a few comparison prices:

GLENLIVET FRENCH OAK 15 YEAR OLD
Price: $51.99

GLENFIDDICH 15 YEAR OLD DISTILLERY EDITION
Free Whiskey Glass w/purchase
Price: $65.99
($80 Liquor Depot, $95 LCBO, $86 LCBC) 


BENROMACH 10 YEAR OLD
Price: $61.99

MACALLAN FINE OAK
17 YEAR OLD
Price: $269.00

GLENFIDDICH RUM CASK 21 YEAR OLD
Free Whiskey Glass w/purchase 
Price: $245.99

ARDBEG 10 YEAR OLD
Price: $63.99
($70 Liquor Depot. $100 LCBO. $90 LCBC.)


LAPHROAIG QUARTER CASK
Free Whiskey Glass w/purchase
Price: $59.99

HIGHLAND PARK 12 YEAR OLD
Free Whiskey Glass w/purchase
Price: $53.99
($60 Liquor Depot, $75 LCBC/LCBO)

SCAPA 2001 VINTAGE
Price: $94.99

The free whiskey glass is a boxed authentic Glencairn glass printed with a random distillery name, worth $5-10 on its own. Some of the whiskies specifically mention "Free Glass"; I was given a glass with my Ardbeg as well. YMMV.

[Edit: All Alberta prices +GST & Deposit]

----------


## Tik-Tok

Those are good prices, but at the same time, why are they comparing them to prices in other provinces that have much higher liquor tax rates?

----------


## drtoohotty1

I just copied and pasted from rfd instead of linking it.

----------


## tenth

> _Originally posted by Tik-Tok_ 
> *Those are good prices, but at the same time, why are they comparing them to prices in other provinces that have much higher liquor tax rates?*



Personally, I look at other markets for relative value. I read a lot of reviews, and often the overall score is based on the price paid. I like to compare AB pricing to US and other Canadian provinces to see if we can get better than normal value, or if the product is priced way higher here than other markets. A good value example is the Bruichladdich Octomore, I bought the 7.3 at Highlander for $120 as compared to $170 USD at a couple of US vendors I looked at and $270 at the LCBO. Given the praise it has received at US/Ontario pricing, that was a no brainer to me. On the flip side, Aberlour A'bunadh, while delicious, is now meaningfully cheaper basically everywhere else ($120 here vs $100 tax-in in Ontario), so I tend to look at other sherried scotch with more value in our market as a substitute (Glenfarclas 105 or Glendronach 15 are both well priced at zyn).

I don't know that they do have higher taxes after the double hit we took from the NDP/Conservatives back in 2015, or whether the higher cost on scotch at the LCBO, etc is due to simplistic markups by the provincial monopoly. Most whisk(e)y under $50 is now cheaper at the LCBO and other provinces, while higher priced whisk(e)y is mostly cheaper here. I'd kill to still be able to grab Four Roses Single Barrel for $46. When it left our market it was closer to $55, and the last bottle I found in a small shipment was $66.

----------


## ercchry

Willowpark's scotch fest tomorrow! This one is usually more enjoyable than the fall one, less busy and easier to get info on stuff... it's sold out but I have a buddy with an extra ticket if anyone was thinking of going

----------


## Sorath

> _Originally posted by ercchry_ 
> *Willowpark's scotch fest tomorrow! This one is usually more enjoyable than the fall one, less busy and easier to get info on stuff... it's sold out but I have a buddy with an extra ticket if anyone was thinking of going*



damn, i wish i could make it

----------


## ExtraSlow

Not scotch, but drinking Bulleit bourbon tonight. Don't like it as much as makers mark, but gets me where I need to go.  :thumbs up:

----------


## roopi

Macallan 12 Double Cask is $64.49 (from $91.49) today only at both Willow Park locations. I'm not sure if that regular price is legit but I know KWM sells it for $95.99.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by roopi_ 
> *Macallan 12 Double Cask is $64.49 (from $91.49) today only at both Willow Park locations. I'm not sure if that regular price is legit but I know KWM sells it for $95.99.*



It's a good deal. I'm going to pick up a bottle after work. It's a good price.. but both Olympia and Highlander had it on sale for $69.99.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Anyone managed to grab a bottle? i went straight afterwork and they said both stores ( Eau Claire + Willow Park) were sold out before noon..

----------


## roopi

> _Originally posted by RX_EVOLV_ 
> *Anyone managed to grab a bottle? i went straight afterwork and they said both stores ( Eau Claire + Willow Park) were sold out before noon..*



I picked up 2 bottles from Willow Park yesterday afternoon. Opened one last night. Worth the $65.00 price.  :thumbs up:

----------


## Neil4Speed

Liquor Depot is pretty good about price matching if its a advertised.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

Tried Tomintoul 16 year since it was on sale at Spec's for $45USD. Pretty comparable to Doublewood, or Dalmore 15 year for less!

----------


## Strider

Ardbeg Perpetuum and Dark Cove are 25% off at Kensington Wine Market, today only. Either of these worth picking up at $101?

----------


## ExtraSlow

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> *Not scotch, but drinking Bulleit bourbon tonight. Don't like it as much as makers mark, but gets me where I need to go. *



 Also not scotch, but have been drinking a bottle of Bushmills recently and it's very smooth.

----------


## civic_stylez

> _Originally posted by ExtraSlow_ 
> * Also not scotch, but have been drinking a bottle of Bushmills recently and it's very smooth.*



Bushmills is my go to/ regular whisky. I find it very smooth as well. The 1608 and the 10 year are really nice too if youre ok with spending a bit more. Im anxious to try the new Red Bush as well (burbon casks). For the Bushmills price point its a great blended whisky.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> _Originally posted by Strider_ 
> *Ardbeg Perpetuum and Dark Cove are 25% off at Kensington Wine Market, today only. Either of these worth picking up at $101?*



For sure the Dark Cove.. Great deal.

The Perpetuum i'm realllyyyy tempted.

----------


## Strider

Thanks, picked up a bottle of the Dark Cove on Friday.

----------


## 89coupe

Going to enjoy a glass of this tonight.

----------


## tirebob

I am have one of these as we speak.

----------


## 89coupe

So smooth

----------


## tirebob

Ice?? Totally gobsmacked!  :Shock:  Johnnie is rolling in his grave right now...

Alright alright... I am just busting your chops! You bought it so you can enjoy it however floats you boat for sure, but if I see you add some coke to it my head just might pop! Lol

----------


## roopi

> Macallan 12 Double Cask is $64.49 (from $91.49) today only at both Willow Park locations. I'm not sure if that regular price is legit but I know KWM sells it for $95.99.



On sale again for $75 but online orders only for the sale price.

----------


## 89coupe

> Ice?? Totally gobsmacked!  Johnnie is rolling in his grave right now...
> 
> Alright alright... I am just busting your chops! You bought it so you can enjoy it however floats you boat for sure, but if I see you add some coke to it my head just might pop! Lol



I always add one cube to any scotch I drink

----------


## roopi

Macallan Fine Oak 15 - $124.99 and Macallan Fine Oak 17 - $249.99 at Highlander. Are these good prices? I rarely see these around so not to sure.

----------


## asp integra

My father in law picked this up for me when he was in town last week, pretty darn tasty

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Macallan Fine Oak 15 - $124.99 and Macallan Fine Oak 17 - $249.99 at Highlander. Are these good prices? I rarely see these around so not to sure.



Macallan Fine Oak 15 used to be $105 ~1 year ago. Some random Liquor Depots around town still has it for that price. The new batches are $150, which I think is way over priced. I don't even think it's even worth $125 imo. I would rather spend $25 more and get the Macallan Edition No 2. instead. 

Macallan Fine Oak 17 the price is alright. For $250 it's probably as cheap as they get here in Calgary, unless you managed to pick up a bottle last month when Liquor Depot had a 20% off all single malt sale. I've heard decent things about this one but not sure if it's $250 good.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

On a slightly related note, if you find yourself in Airdrie, Sierra Springs has the Macallan Double Cask 12 for $69. Their Balvenie 12 for $61 is also a smoking deal. http://www.sierraspringsliquor.ca/flyer-specials 

There are alot of good scotch deals this weeekend being Father's Day.

----------


## Brent.ff

http://wpemails.cmail20.com/t/ViewEm...5DC10595964AA8

Can't remember how much costco sells the doublewood for..seems similar?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

You can buy balvenie at Costco for that price any time. Delicious scotch though.

----------


## OTown

That's a good price for the Auchentoshan 3 Wood. Love that stuff

----------


## Inzane

> I would rather spend $25 more and get the* Macallan Edition No 2.* instead.



I have a bottle of this and it's my current favourite. If there's a better scotch out there for ~$150 +/- I'd like someone to tell me what it is. Just exquisite.

----------


## msommers

REALLY enjoying the Highland Park 12 yr. Went to scope out the 18 and it's almost $200...a bit steep for me...

Anything similar to the 12 you guys would recommend? Tried and like Oban 14 also.

----------


## Sorath

^ glenlivet founders reserve. So good for the price

----------


## tirebob

> REALLY enjoying the Highland Park 12 yr. Went to scope out the 18 and it's almost $200...a bit steep for me...
> 
> Anything similar to the 12 you guys would recommend? Tried and like Oban 14 also.



Look for a Glenmorangie Nector d'or. For a sub $100 bottle it is very enjoyable when you want something on the sweeter side rather than peat and smoke. Very lovely bottle! I have been through a few bottles and always keep one on hand for when I want and easy to drink but still quite complex scotch. Whenever I have people over who insist they hate scotch, this is the bottle I have them taste and they are always surprised. It has been nicknamed by many as the "honey pot"... Give it a whirl!

----------


## msommers

Cheers guys!

----------


## Neil4Speed

> ^ glenlivet founders reserve. So good for the price



Respectfully, I totally disagree - I found it to be pretty awful.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

I agree. Glenlivet Founder's Reserve is no good, even at $35. 

For Highland Park 12 alternative, which is very full-bodied and balanced, I would probably go for Cragganmore 12 (~$70) or the Springbank 10 $67.. If you don't mind spending a bit more, then Springbank 12 Cask Strength (~$90).

Or pick up the Tomatin 12 that's onsale at COOP this week for $45. That's a good price. But don't get the $35 Tomatin Legacy that's also on sale. That one is crap.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Look for a Glenmorangie Nector d'or. For a sub $100 bottle it is very enjoyable when you want something on the sweeter side rather than peat and smoke. Very lovely bottle! I have been through a few bottles and always keep one on hand for when I want and easy to drink but still quite complex scotch. Whenever I have people over who insist they hate scotch, this is the bottle I have them taste and they are always surprised. It has been nicknamed by many as the "honey pot"... Give it a whirl!



Agreed, I really enjoyed the Nector D'or when I tried it.

----------


## roopi

> Macallan Fine Oak 15 used to be $105 ~1 year ago. Some random Liquor Depots around town still has it for that price. The new batches are $150, which I think is way over priced. I don't even think it's even worth $125 imo. I would rather spend $25 more and get the Macallan Edition No 2. instead. 
> 
> Macallan Fine Oak 17 the price is alright. For $250 it's probably as cheap as they get here in Calgary, unless you managed to pick up a bottle last month when Liquor Depot had a 20% off all single malt sale. I've heard decent things about this one but not sure if it's $250 good.



I picked up the 15 on Saturday morning. Unfortunately I had a block party the same day and I brought it out and it disappeared rather quickly. I did try it but don't really recall what I thought of it.

----------


## tenth

> REALLY enjoying the Highland Park 12 yr. Went to scope out the 18 and it's almost $200...a bit steep for me...
> 
> Anything similar to the 12 you guys would recommend? Tried and like Oban 14 also.



Highland Park 12 is a good value scotch that is pretty agreeable with almost everybody, and provides some exposure to peat. I'd check out Benromach 10 and Old Pulteney 12 for alternatives that are generally well-liked scotches regardless of flavour profile preference. I like the Springbank recommendation as well, although I know some people have been turned off by the signature Springbank funk.

----------


## googe

So I saw some Blue Label for a good price and grabbed it on a whim, since I've never tried it. Haven't opened it. Was told by someone who knows my tastes (basically, peaty single malts) that I might not enjoy it and regret the purchase. Is it worth it, or overrated? Might trade it for something else or sell it or something.

----------


## ercchry

Yeah blue label isn't a peat lovers scotch in the least, it is very smooth and good if you like highlands style scotch

----------


## Buster

Need a scotch recommendation. I can't stand the stuff, but one of the guys that works for me is a big fan. He did some good work recently that deserves an attaboy, so wanted to get him something.

Any recommendations on a special scotch?

----------


## roopi

> Need a scotch recommendation. I can't stand the stuff, but one of the guys that works for me is a big fan. He did some good work recently that deserves an attaboy, so wanted to get him something.
> 
> Any recommendations on a special scotch?



Price range? Any idea what type of scotch he likes?

----------


## Buster

I don't and I'd probably rather surprise him than ask him...so something "general purpose" would be better.

I was looking at Macallan 21. I think thats under a grand?

----------


## roopi

> I don't and I'd probably rather surprise him than ask him...so something "general purpose" would be better.
> 
> I was looking at Macallan 21. I think thats under a grand?



Haven't seen that around lately but good bottle. Can't go wrong with Macallan imo as I sit here drinking a Macallan 15 being jealous.  :ROFL!: 

If you have a price range up to $1000 and can't find that go to Willow Park collectible section and talk to someone there.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> I don't and I'd probably rather surprise him than ask him...so something "general purpose" would be better.
> 
> I was looking at Macallan 21. I think thats under a grand?



Macallan 21 will be $720 and easily found at most of the bigger COOP liquor stores (e.g. Midtown). 

With that kind of budget I would also recommend going to Willow Park or Andrew at Kensington Wine Market and ask for recommendations.

Willow Park if you want standard bottlings stuff like... Macallan 21. Balvenie 30. Laphroaig 30.. 

KWM if your guy is REALLY into scotch and appreciate the single cask, independent bottling stuff, like the Cooper's Choice 1967 Lochside (40yo)

----------


## ercchry

I'd go with a 25/30+ year old glendronach or glenfarclas over the macallan for a non-offensive "generic" tasting scotch... with the volume macallan sells in China they did away with age statements cause they could not keep up with demand and this alone is responsible for the price tag on the 21, with the other two you get something much nicer to drink at that price vs just bragging rights

----------


## RX_EVOLV

A bottle of 1988 (or older) Glenfarclas Family Cask would be so awesome. I would be over the moon if I'm ever gifted with one of those.

----------


## Buster

Sorry for the cross-post to the other thread, but this is what I bought him:

Based it on the recommendation from the guys at Willow Park.

I think it was in the $650 range?

----------


## roopi

Spotted Macallan 15 at Costco this weekend for $109.99

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Not sure if you guys are aware but Liquor Depot is having a huge inventory blowout sale right now. The scotches at the Brentwood and 17ave location are on deep discounts. 25-50% off. e.g. Glengoyne 21 onsale from $190 to $125. Macallan Sienna from $180 to $114. Big Peat from $90 to $64. Probably >100 bottles on sale.

Everything else is cheap too. Vodka from $60 to $20. Mezcal from $170 to $70. A bunch of wines are 50%/below cost. Go check it out if you haven't already ! I'm all stocked up  :Smilie:

----------


## Buster

> Spotted Macallan 15 at Costco this weekend for $109.99



Is that just those locations?

----------


## Neil4Speed

> Not sure if you guys are aware but Liquor Depot is having a huge inventory blowout sale right now. The scotches at the Brentwood and 17ave location are on deep discounts. at least 25-50% off. e.g. Glengoyne 21 onsale from $190 to $125. Macallan Sienna from $180 to $114. Big Peat from $90 to $64. Probably >100 bottles on sale.
> 
> Everything else is cheap too. Vodka from $60 to $20. Mezcal from $170 to $70. A bunch of wines are 50%/below cost. Go check it out if you haven't! I'm all stocked up



Thanks for sharing, I will definitely go check that out 

Anyone tried the Canadian Club 40 yet? I'm interested, but can't bare to spend $200 on a Canadian Whiskey because I have bought into Scotch snobbery....

----------


## roopi

> Is that just those locations?



I've seen it at the Heritage/Deerfoot Meadows location over the past month or two everytime I go in.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

They had the Macallan 15 at the Beacon Hill Costco as recently as this past Monday. plenty of stock.

----------


## roopi

> Thanks for sharing, I will definitely go check that out 
> 
> Anyone tried the Canadian Club 40 yet? I'm interested, but can't bare to spend $200 on a Canadian Whiskey because I have bought into Scotch snobbery....



Haven't tried it yet but it is on sale at Sobeys/Safeway starting today at $189. I think KWM and Willow Park were in the $230 range.

----------


## bh87

I picked up a bottle of the Nikka coffey Grain whisky at Costco while in Hawaii a couple weeks ago. Haven't cracked it open yet. Anyone else had this before?

----------


## Buster

Stocked up the bar today.

----------


## 89coupe

Just got this as a gift.



- - - Updated - - -

Day 1


- - - Updated - - -

Day 2


- - - Updated - - -

Comes with a nice snifter


- - - Updated - - -

I'm behind by two days.

----------


## 89coupe

My current stash of Scotch.

----------


## Buster

> just got this as a gift.
> 
> 
> 
> - - - updated - - -
> 
> day 1
> 
> 
> ...



you have giant hands!

----------


## 89coupe

Decided to have one more tonight, haha.

Day 3

----------


## asp integra

> My current stash of Scotch.



How would you compare the Oban to the Balvenie?

----------


## tirebob

Last pic of my top two shelves (the bottom two are reserved for mixing alcohols). I have added a few more bottles since but have no pics...

----------


## tirebob

> How would you compare the Oban to the Balvenie?



I would say the Belvenie is a bit more sweet and fruitier... Not quite as deep. The Oban will give you a touch of smoke and more complexity.

----------


## Eride

Doing a bit of work for The Macallan, still shooting the Rare Cask bottle before cracking it, can't wait to give it a go!
Scotch by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
3B1A2966 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
Scotch by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
Scotch by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr

----------


## wintonyk

> I picked up a bottle of the Nikka coffey Grain whisky at Costco while in Hawaii a couple weeks ago. Haven't cracked it open yet. Anyone else had this before?



I am on the tail end of my bottle. I quite enjoy it, sweeter than the other Nikka more reminiscent of a bourbon. Definitely will be buying another bottle.

----------


## asp integra

I enjoyed some Royal Salute 21 Sapphire Flagon last night, delicious!

----------


## ercchry

Willowpark has an online sale right now... this bottle is worth it

https://www.willowpark.net/product/G...nd-Single-Malt

----------


## 89coupe

> How would you compare the Oban to the Balvenie?




Just cracked the Oban tonight. Would say the Oban has a little smoke & a little peat, more bite then the Balvenie. The Balvenie is sweeter, smoother, with hints of caramel.

----------


## Disoblige

Picked up a Macallan 15 at Costco surprisingly enough. My favorite Macallan so far and I've had the 18. May pick up a couple more if there is any left. Slightly sweet but so clean and smooth and no bite with some orange notes.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Picked up a Macallan 15 at Costco surprisingly enough. My favorite Macallan so far and I've had the 18. May pick up a couple more if there is any left. Slightly sweet but so clean and smooth and no bite with some orange notes.



I've always like the 15 more than the 18, and not just because the price difference, lol.

Got this for xmas, looking forward to cracking it open.

----------


## tirebob

> I've always like the 15 more than the 18, and not just because the price difference, lol.
> 
> Got this for xmas, looking forward to cracking it open.



I love pretty much all the Ardbeg offerings! I currently have a Corryvrekan and the 10yo and both are.excellent. I really want to add the Kelpie and the OA to my collection as well! I finally finished off my Ardbog not too long ago and always have my eye out for another but it seems to be a tough find being a disco'd limited edition.

----------


## Clever

I’m new to scotch and was gifted bottle of Suntory this Christmas and opened it tonight. It’s quite different from what I usually have but I don’t mind it at all.

----------


## adamc

> I love pretty much all the Ardbeg offerings! I currently have a Corryvrekan and the 10yo and both are.excellent. I really want to add the Kelpie and the OA to my collection as well! I finally finished off my Ardbog not too long ago and always have my eye out for another but it seems to be a tough find being a disco'd limited edition.



try ardbeg uigeadail if you like the other offerings.

I helped open a bar last year here in Toronto, and part of my job was to procure the scotch (we had a few hundred labels). Nothing like walking down the aisle of a liquor store putting 20k worth of scotch in my cart at a time.

----------


## adamc

Also I just went back and read this thread from the beginning.. 
SO much disinformation and unnecessary whisky snobbery, hahaha! 

my .02

- single malts are not necessarily superior to blended whisky, and should not be looked at that way but judged individually
- the idea of selling single malts to be enjoyed by themselves was a revelation for the distilleries much later down the line
- the idea of drinking single malts neat is a relatively new thought 
- whisky, including single malts were originally enjoyed by the masses in the form of highballs, punches, and other mixed drinks
- some whiskies, including both blended and single malts are greatly enhanced with the addition of mixers (club soda, ginger ale, coke, coconut water, even green tea)

want a great intro to whisky book? Start with Dave Broom:





drink 'em the way you want!

----------


## tirebob

> Also I just went back and read this thread from the beginning.. 
> SO much disinformation and unnecessary whisky snobbery, hahaha! 
> 
> my .02
> 
> - single malts are not necessarily superior to blended whisky, and should not be looked at that way but judged individually
> - the idea of selling single malts to be enjoyed by themselves was a revelation for the distilleries much later down the line
> - the idea of drinking single malts neat is a relatively new thought 
> - whisky, including single malts were originally enjoyed by the masses in the form of highballs, punches, and other mixed drinks
> ...



Agreed... I like to tease but I am the first guy to tell people to drink whisky however you enjoy it. Personally I always start out a new whisky neat. From there I like to add a few drops of water to see what complexities open up to both the nose and taste. Other than cask strength whiskies, I usually go back to neat, but cask strengths I often add a little water.

You bought it so nobody can tell you how to enjoy it, but most of us will use any excuse to rib a bit! Lol

----------


## ercchry

Fuck that! I give someone a dram of $200+ scotch and they add ginger ale?! Yeah, you get crown now... FOREVER

----------


## Sorath

Crowfoot liquor in douglasdale has Macallan Sienna for $140 if anyone is interested! i am not sure if all crowfoot liquors are doing this. They might!

----------


## tirebob

> Fuck that! I give someone a dram of $200+ scotch and they add ginger ale?! Yeah, you get crown now... FOREVER



That's a given, but if someone buys a $200 scotch and they like it with mix, more power to them... They just won't get MY $200 scotch for mixing!

----------


## tirebob

Speaking of scotch, I just opened a new bottle of Glenmorangie Bacalta last night. If you like a nice sweet dram with lots of apricot, honeycomb and hints of almond and pear you won't be disappointed. It is quite complex but I need to have a few more drams to sort it all out.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Speaking of scotch, I just opened a new bottle of Glenmorangie Bacalta last night. If you like a nice sweet dram with lots of apricot, honeycomb and hints of almond and pear you won't be disappointed. It is quite complex but I need to have a few more drams to sort it all out.





Worth the price tag? Although I've enjoyed the previous releases (Tusail and Milsean), they taste almost too young to be worth $120+, so i've been hesitant in picking up the Bacalta this year.

----------


## tirebob

> Worth the price tag? Although I've enjoyed the previous releases (Tusail and Milsean), they taste almost too young to be worth $120+, so i've been hesitant in picking up the Bacalta this year.



I have had some absolutely stellar young scotches as well as some shitty old scotches so I no longer buy into that line of thinking, but that said I do not find this particular bottle to be lacking. Reading some forums and talking with some peeps much more in the know than I, it seems fairly widely accepted that most of these Glenorangie Private Editions start life as their original 10 year old and are finished for an extra couple years in their distinctive casks, and I have no reason to doubt that, but even if that was not the case, after taking a couple tasting classes in Edinburgh last year with a wide variety of offerings, it woke me up to what I thought vs what I now accept in regards to age being the end all-be all when it comes to flavour. 

I have the Milsean previous to this one as well and I enjoy it too, but just one dram in and I will say I think the Bacalta is a bit more complex and a tad less sweet which is nice. Would I have bought it if I had tasted it first? I am going to say yes, absolutely! It is fair to say though, while I am a fan of all the varieties of taste profiles throughout all the regions, I am a sucker for many of the Glenmorangie offerings. I think maybe it is because theirs were some of the very first good quality scotches I was exposed to so I always have a bit of a sweet tooth for them.

----------


## Eride

I recently started a new Instagram account focused on capturing unique photos of Whisky I enjoy. Been shooting shots here in Calgary and out in the mountains. Really just getting started with it but here are a few recent shots from the past couple weeks. Mostly of the Rare Cask and the Balvenie Caribbean Cask, 2 current favorites. 

The Balvenie Caribbean Cask
DSC_4023 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
DSC_4056 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
DSC_4258 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
DSC_4541 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr

The Macallan Rare Cask-My Christmas Dram of choice.
DSC_4283 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
DSC_4244 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
DSC_4393 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
DSC_4621 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
DSC_4720 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
DSC_3726 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr

And a couple random other images.
Winter Storm by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
DSC_5149 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
DSC_7539 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr

----------


## OTown

Those are some unreal shots. Nice work. Have they ever wanted some for ads?

----------


## Eride

Thanks man, thats sort of what I'm working on. I have sold some images to The Macallan and currently chatting with a couple other distilleries, hoping it will pan out for some future partnerships. Either way I'm having a ton of fun with it!

----------


## tirebob

Those are some great shots! You should be trying some more popular Canadian rye whiskies with your Canuck oriented shots like with the skates etc. I could see the Canadian companies totally utilizing those in targeted advertising. Hell you could even do beer and the like.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

That's fair. I too have a soft spot for Glenmorangie and used to have a bit of a selection at home (Lasanta, Milsean, Tusail, Quinta Ruban, 18, Nectar D'or, Original). Now that I'm thinking about it, I'm surprised I haven't been replenishing any. I only have the Milsean left now. Hopefully one day I'll get to try the Bacalta and possibly take one home. The latest Glenmorangie Astar release is actually really tempting me... Possible 2018 pick up..

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> That's a given, but if someone buys a $200 scotch and they like it with mix, more power to them... They just won't get MY $200 scotch for mixing!



Yeah. I used to not mind sharing my nice whiskies with guests as they are so much better shared. However one time I poured someone my 1984 Aultmore, they took a sip, says it's too much wood, and immediately poured it down the drain. That's when i knew it's not worth it. Now I have 3 sections of whisky at home: 1 for daily drinking, 1 for occasional indulgence, and 1 for guests.

----------


## tirebob

> That's fair. I too have a soft spot for Glenmorangie and used to have a bit of a selection at home (Lasanta, Milsean, Tusail, Quinta Ruban, 18, Nectar D'or, Original). Now that I'm thinking about it, I'm surprised I haven't been replenishing any. I only have the Milsean left now. Hopefully one day I'll get to try the Bacalta and possibly take one home. The latest Glenmorangie Astar release is actually really tempting me... Possible 2018 pick up..



The Necor d'or is one of my favourite regular drinking scotches for sure. I also seem to be hitting the Ancnoc Cutter every week or so these days. I am quite pleased with it for a sub-$100 bottle. The Lag 16 is on my pretty regular list as well. 
For my more occasionals I would have to say my Old Pulteney 21 is right up there and a Macallan #2 while not being particulary out there, I seem to slowly work on it and savour a dram here and there.
I find the are many in the middle I like to go back to now and again but these always stay a little more consistently at the front of the shelves.

So many to enjoy!

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Yep too many to enjoy indeed. Rarely buy the same bottle again as there's always next one on the list to try. My latest obsession is Bruichladdich (Laddie, Port Charlotte and Octomore) and all the independent bottlings (Cooper's Choice, Rattray, G&M, DT). Also getting alot more accustom to Cask Strength stuff and find almost all 40% bottling too diluted. Prefer at least 46%.

----------


## topher91

> I recently started a new Instagram account focused on capturing unique photos of Whisky I enjoy. Been shooting shots here in Calgary and out in the mountains. Really just getting started with it but here are a few recent shots from the past couple weeks. Mostly of the Rare Cask and the Balvenie Caribbean Cask, 2 current favorites. 
> 
> The Balvenie Caribbean Cask
> DSC_4023 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
> DSC_4056 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
> DSC_4258 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
> DSC_4541 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
> 
> The Macallan Rare Cask-My Christmas Dram of choice.
> ...



That Balvenie Carribean cask is great! These are great pics btw.

Also got a some of the other Glenfiddich experiment line, the IPA experiment. Was also very good.

----------


## coldmind

Are the events offer by Kensington Wine market worth going? Thinking of going to the Burns Bash.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Are the events offer by Kensington Wine market worth going? Thinking of going to the Burns Bash.



So good. Been to quite a few KWM events and never left disappointed.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I picked up a bottle of the carribean cask while I was in the states. $59 USD at costco. It's fantastic.

----------


## coldmind

> So good. Been to quite a few KWM events and never left disappointed.



Thanks!

----------


## Eride

The Balvenie Double Wood is a great whisky for not too bad of a price, pick it up at Costco for around $70 I think. I prefer the Caribbean Cask for sure but it's about $40 more a bottle.
DSC_8575 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
DSC_8228 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr

Picked up the Mac 15 from Costco based on the recommendation here, loving this Whisky! 
DSC_8397 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
DSC_8398 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
DSC_8746 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
DSC_8664 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr

----------


## ercchry

^^hit up super store for those balvenies, think the double wood is like $68, and the Caribbean is like $89 or something

----------


## Eride

> ^^hit up super store for those balvenies, think the double wood is like $68, and the Caribbean is like $89 or something



Nice, thanks for the tip!

----------


## asp integra

$66 for the double wood last time I was in superstore!

----------


## topher91

Sweet thanks for the balvenie price check!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I brought 3 bottles of balvenie with me when I moved to PEI earlier this year, ~$65 at Costco at the time.....a single bottle of balenvie here on the island is $100 fuuuuuuuuuu

----------


## schurchill39

I really like the picture you did with Eau Claire



> The Balvenie Double Wood is a great whisky for not too bad of a price, pick it up at Costco for around $70 I think. I prefer the Caribbean Cask for sure but it's about $40 more a bottle.

----------


## Eride

> I really like the picture you did with Eau Claire



Thanks man, did a series with them, need to get my hands on one of their single malts.

----------


## Disoblige

Today only: https://www.willowpark.net/collectio...kly-specials-1

----------


## Penguin_Racecar

Glenlivet 12 is on sale at Solo for $35. $36 at Superstore also.

----------


## Disoblige

Not Scotch, but still: https://qz.com/1278049/japanese-whis...ibiki-17-year/

Now it's going to be even harder to get some good Japanese stuff, as if it wasn't hard enough already.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Not Scotch, but still: https://qz.com/1278049/japanese-whis...ibiki-17-year/
> 
> Now it's going to be even harder to get some good Japanese stuff, as if it wasn't hard enough already.



That sucks. Anyone here got a Japanese whisky collection? I have a few bottles but nothing fancy like Yama/Hakushu 18. So far I have..

Yamazaki NAS
Yochi NAS 
Yoichi 10 yr - opened  :Frown: 
Miyagiko NAS white top 
Miyagiko NAS 
Miyagiko 12 yr - opened  :Frown: 
Tsuru 17 yr
Hibiki Japanese Harmony
Hibiki 12 yr
Hibiki 17 yr
Hakushu NAS
Hakushu 12 yr
Nikka 12 yr
Chita NAS
IWAI
IWAI Traditional 
Nikka All Malt 
Nikka Pure Malt White 
Taketsuru Pure Malt

----------


## roopi

> Glenlivet 12 is on sale at Solo for $35. $36 at Superstore also.



This is on sale again at Superstore for $33.98

----------


## Disoblige

Nothing that special on my end, just some some regular Nikkas and some Hibiki's that aren't too hard to find. I have a 6 pack of Nikka from the Barrel because that's my favorite to drink regularly.
I tried the Mars "The Revival" and grabbed a bottle of that a couple years ago. Haven't opened it yet, but what got me to buy it was how delicate the smokiness was, and very clean finish. It's only aged for 3 years so pretty pricey for what it is.

----------


## Penguin_Racecar

Big scotch sale at COOP: https://www.coopwinespiritsbeer.com/flyers/

Items worth mentioning:
Glenfarclas 12
Glenfarclas 105
Glenfiddich 15
Glenlivet 15
Bruichladdich Port Charlotte 2nd edition
Bowmore 12

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Big scotch sale at COOP: https://www.coopwinespiritsbeer.com/flyers/
> 
> Items worth mentioning:
> Glenfarclas 12
> Glenfarclas 105
> Glenfiddich 15
> Glenlivet 15
> Bruichladdich Port Charlotte 2nd edition
> Bowmore 12




Some great prices there w/ the 105, the laddie and the PC. 

I love/hate Father's day. Always ton of whiskies on sale and this year the sales did quite a damage on my wallet...

----------


## 89coupe

Current collection

----------


## wintonyk

This is what's been on my shelf lately. Have the glenfiddich ipa and a bowmore 15 sherry cask finish at the missus place which have been my favourites as of late.

----------


## cyra1ax

Tempted to pull the trigger on the Glenfiddich 21 Winter Storm...saw them in a corner at the Co-Op downtown and it's cheaper than what everyone else online says its supposed to be...

----------


## Eride

It's quite good, nice touch of sweetness and a pretty bad ass bottle to add to the collection. 
DSC_0215 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Tempted to pull the trigger on the Glenfiddich 21 Winter Storm...saw them in a corner at the Co-Op downtown and it's cheaper than what everyone else online says its supposed to be...



We (Alberta) have some of the best scotch prices in the entire world. If you start comparing them to online prices then everything is going to look like a good buy. With that said, The Winter Storm is super cool. The price is not overly offensive for a 21yo Glenfiddich (at least it's aged... unlike the other Experimental releases) and the packaging/ceramic bottle is cool. Personally I want one but couldn't justify spending that much on a single bottle.

----------


## 89coupe

Just added this to the collection.

----------


## The_Penguin

I just bought a 1.75L bottle of Kirkland blended scotch for $18.00 US at Costco in California.
Dunno if it's any good, but it was $18.00  :Smilie:

----------


## Buster

New addition

----------


## Eride

Couple new additions to the collection.
DSC_7216 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
DSC_7200 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
DSC_7110 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
DSC_6403 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr

----------


## msommers

Erik, which lens did you use for the first shot? Beautiful bokeh!

----------


## Eride

Thanks buddy, shot that on the Nikon 85mm 1.4

----------


## tenth

> We (Alberta) have some of the best scotch prices in the entire world. If you start comparing them to online prices then everything is going to look like a good buy.



Nailed it. Lots of bottles, with the Bruichladdich Octomores being a great example, are insanely cheap here. Laphroaig Quarter Cask used to be regularly on sale for $38. Wild. 

There are a handful of weird exceptions though. Aberlour A'bunadh at the LCBO/MLCC and there are crazy prices on the high volume stuff in the US states with big private stores (Macallan 12, Lagavulin 16, etc).

EDIT: For anybody interested in deals I'd suggest signing up for the Highlander e-mails. There's usually 1 bottle a week that is highly discounted. Last year they blew out some independently bottled Braeval that they bought on liquidation from BC Liquor, which sold for $160 in BC for something like $45. Think it was a 14 year old? Unreal deal.

----------


## ercchry

That’s like glendronach 12... buy it any day of the week at superstore for $50... last time I saw it in an LCBO it was something like $120

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Picked up a bottle of Nikka Taketsuru Pure Malt based on a recommendation from a co-worker. I really like it, but I did have to let it sit a few minutes to mellow.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Nailed it. Lots of bottles, with the Bruichladdich Octomores being a great example, are insanely cheap here. Laphroaig Quarter Cask used to be regularly on sale for $38. Wild. 
> 
> There are a handful of weird exceptions though. Aberlour A'bunadh at the LCBO/MLCC and there are crazy prices on the high volume stuff in the US states with big private stores (Macallan 12, Lagavulin 16, etc).
> 
> EDIT: For anybody interested in deals I'd suggest signing up for the Highlander e-mails. There's usually 1 bottle a week that is highly discounted. Last year they blew out some independently bottled Braeval that they bought on liquidation from BC Liquor, which sold for $160 in BC for something like $45. Think it was a 14 year old? Unreal deal.



Yep Highlander usually have some great deals. This week's special, the Kavalan Solist Bourbon for $109, is an absolute steal if they still have any available. Last time I dropped by (the 16 ave location) they also had the Lagavulin 8yo for $67! They don't anymore because I cleaned them out  :Smilie:  I usually ended up buying their weekly specials at least once a month. They had the A'bunadh for $87 recently, or a 24yo independent bottling of Strathmill for $89, or the Amrut Spectrum for $120. Such good deals. 

Another good place to keep a tap on is Sierra Springs Liquor in Airdrie. It's a bit of a drive out obviously, but their specials are pretty good. Check out their flyers: http://www.sierraspringsliquor.ca/flyer-specials (their prices are tax-in!)

----------


## ercchry

So I’m not condoning ice in a nice, masterly blended whiskey... but for things like an old fashioned, here is a quick hack for you that have cheap ice sphere molds... and might not want to drop a couple $$ on a wintersmith setup

Before:



After: (keeping in mind I checked it before it was frozen, and put an air bubble in it)



How?! ...very simple. The whole concept for clear ice is that it needs to freeze from the top down, so all you need to do if find a travel mug, or similar that your mold can sit in, but stay up top. Fill mold and mug with warm water, and put mold in upside down, so the fill hole can let the mold water mix with the mug water! Note: freeze time is 20hr+ est.

----------


## Buster

Have you tried the wintersmith setup?

I'm thinking it might be worth it for the volume...

----------


## ercchry

> Have you tried the wintersmith setup?
> 
> I'm thinking it might be worth it for the volume...



I’m sure it would be, if I used ice in drinks more often I probably would... but even making one a day I currently am running a surplus haha

----------


## asp integra

I enjoyed some Dark Origins over the weekend at a friends place. I'm usually not a Highland Park guy but I really liked this one!

----------


## tirebob

Just scored a Jura 21 year old 200th anniversary edition for $119.00 at Costco... That is a real good deal on this!

----------


## Inzane

Was in YYC recently (the airport), and noticed in the duty free that a couple Johnnie Walkers have gone WAAAAYYY up in price compared to what I remembered. Both Platinum and the explorer's Gold Route were both priced as much as Blue Label. When the hell did that happen? I still have yet to try those two, but not inclined at those prices.

----------


## Eride

Have always been a fan of the Balvenie Double Wood, the 12 is a fantastic entry level dram... this year they are celebrating the Double Wood's 25th anniversary. I was lucky enough to taste their special release commemorating the occasion, it was sensational! 

Anniversary_ by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
DSC_0650 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr

----------


## asp integra

Balvenie Double Wood is probably my favourite Scotch. Absolutely delicious and for the price you really cant beat it ($66-70) at superstore

----------


## ercchry

> Balvenie Double Wood is probably my favourite Scotch. Absolutely delicious and for the price you really cant beat it ($66-70) at superstore



That glendronach 12 for $50 a shelf down is hard to say no to also  :ROFL!: 

Even the $36 tomatin 12 they have is decent, not as sweet as the other two. But crazy value

----------


## Eride

Big fan of the Balvenie but Glendronach has some of my favorite juice right now. The 12 is very good, the 18 is sensational if you ever get a chance to give it a try!
DSC_1486 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Just scored a Jura 21 year old 200th anniversary edition for $119.00 at Costco... That is a real good deal on this!



Convinced a buddy to grab me a bottle of this when he was passing through Costco today. Pretty stoked to try it.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Convinced a buddy to grab me a bottle of this when he was passing through Costco today. Pretty stoked to try it.



Keep us posted.. if it's good maybe I'll grab one too..

----------


## Inzane

> Keep us posted.. .



I was hoping you’d chime in on my Johnnie Walker comment a few posts back. I hadn’t been paying attention to the market for a while but thought maybe you’d have a better idea on what’s been going on.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> I was hoping you’d chime in on my Johnnie Walker comment a few posts back. I hadn’t been paying attention to the market for a while but thought maybe you’d have a better idea on what’s been going on.



I haven't noticed too much of a price increase with the standard JW offerings. Green Label still ~$80, Gold Label still ~$85, and Blue Label ~$250. They did discontinue the Platinum, which was ~$125, and re-branded it as the 18yo, which I think is now ~$150. Haven't see any of the Explorer's club series lately but that would be crazy if the Gold Route now costs as much as the Royal Route...

----------


## Inzane

> I haven't noticed too much of a price increase with the standard JW offerings. Green Label still ~$80, Gold Label still ~$85, and Blue Label ~$250. They did discontinue the Platinum, which was ~$125, and re-branded it as the 18yo, which I think is now ~$150. Haven't see any of the Explorer's club series lately but that would be crazy if the Gold Route now costs as much as the Royal Route...



I thought Platinum always was an 18yr blend. It effectively replaced the old 18yr Gold label didn’t it?
Anyway, from what I saw in the duty free at YYC last week:
Platinum was ~$220ish.
Gold Route was ~$235ish.
Blue Label was ~ $230ish (on sale)
Royal Route was $320+

And like you said the more standard offerings (black, double black, gold reserve and the new green) were more or less at pricing I expected.

Btw, I also noticed Green label appears to have been rebranded. It was called “Green Island” or something like that and it came in a box (unlike when it was silently re-released after a brief hiatus a couple years back with no box).

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> I thought Platinum always was an 18yr blend. It effectively replaced the old 18yr Gold label didn’t it?
> Anyway, from what I saw in the duty free at YYC last week:
> Platinum was ~$220ish.
> Gold Route was ~$239ish.
> Blue Label was ~ $230ish (on sale)
> Royal Route was $320+
> 
> And like you said the more standard offerings (black, double black, gold reserve and the new green) were more or less at pricing I expected.
> 
> Btw, I also noticed Green label appears to have been rebranded. It was called “Green Island” or something like that and it came in a box (unlike when it was silently re-released after a brief hiatus a couple years back with no box).



There is an Island Green (which is comprised of a blend that is almost entirely different than the Green Label) that is duty free exclusive. 

Platinum was 18yo but now they just have a 18yo that's gold-ish in color. No more Platinum. ~$220 for a platinum is probably one of those because-we-can pricing, and not the new MSRP for platinum since it's discontinued.

----------


## Inzane

> There is an Island Green (which is comprised of a blend that is almost entirely different than the Green Label) that is duty free exclusive.



Dammit, I would’ve grabbed a bottle if I’d known that. It was around $85 if I recall. Do you know if it’s any good? I didn’t look closely at it but does it have an age statement?

----------


## OTown

Any Auchentoshan Three Wood fans here? My favorite all around quality yet affordable scotch so far

----------


## ercchry

> Any Auchentoshan Three Wood fans here? My favorite all around quality yet affordable scotch so far



I try to not keep this one in the house, cause it goes down too easy!

----------


## tirebob

> Any Auchentoshan Three Wood fans here? My favorite all around quality yet affordable scotch so far



I have gone through a couple bottles of the Three Wood. Auchentoshan has some nice offerings all around.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Any Auchentoshan Three Wood fans here? My favorite all around quality yet affordable scotch so far



Had some at my mom's place at Thanksgiving. It was pretty good. I would consider buying a bottle.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Dammit, I would’ve grabbed a bottle if I’d known that. It was around $85 if I recall. Do you know if it’s any good? I didn’t look closely at it but does it have an age statement?



I'm about half way through my bottle and it's pretty good. ~$80 is probably the price for it. I wouldn't pay more. It's a no age statement.

----------


## tirebob

> I'm about half way through my bottle and it's pretty good. ~$80 is probably the price for it. I wouldn't pay more. It's a no age statement.



I personally do not worry about age statements these days. Younger or older does not mean much really as long as it is a good bottle. I have had 8 year old scotches that are wicked and tasted 30 year old scotches that are just meh. I know Glenmorangie for example does not age statement many of their special editions, but it is well known they will use their 12 year old original as a base and then age a further 2 years in unique barrels to add the the taste experience. 

My point being, who cares if there is no age statement so long as the product in question is known to be good. A quick internet search can yield a wealth of info on virtually most scotches.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> I personally do not worry about age statements these days. Younger or older does not mean much really as long as it is a good bottle. I have had 8 year old scotches that are wicked and tasted 30 year old scotches that are just meh. I know Glenmorangie for example does not age statement many of their special editions, but it is well known they will use their 12 year old original as a base and then age a further 2 years in unique barrels to add the the taste experience. 
> 
> My point being, who cares if there is no age statement so long as the product in question is known to be good. A quick internet search can yield a wealth of info on virtually most scotches.



I agree that NAS doesn't necessary meant it's bad, and one with an age statement doesn't mean its good either. However I think there are certain elements that I really enjoy are usually found in older whiskies that can be missing in the younger ones, so if it's something that cost >$125 a bottle, I rather take the gamble with an age statement than with the NAS. I have no problem buying NAS but I definitly do more research on those than with an age statement. My most recently purchases:

Compass Box Flaming Heart 2018 (NAS)
Glenfiddich Experimental #4 Fire and Cane (NAS) 
Glenlivet 18 years old (Age)
Glenlivet Guardian's Chapter (NAS)
Laphroaig Cairdeas 2018 (NAS) 
Bruichladdich Single Cask - Hermitage Cask - 18 yo (Age)

----------


## Inzane

> Any Auchentoshan Three Wood fans here? My favorite all around quality yet affordable scotch so far



I have not tried the Three Wood. But I bought a bottle of their standard 12yr a little while ago and thought it was pretty awful. One of only a few purchase regrets.

----------


## Inzane

Does anyone have intel on which distillery(s) provide the current bottlings for Costco Kirkland brand scotches?

I was in our new store location (Leduc) the other day and saw an 18yr Speyside Single Malt (Sherry cask or aged), blue label. Pretty great deal too at ~$80. I almost bought it until I noticed GlenFarclas 17yr right beside it for $85.99. Couldn't pass that up but I may try the Kirkland next time.

----------


## roopi

> 18yr Speyside Single Malt (Sherry cask or aged



I picked this up a few weeks ago and I'm still pretty undecided on what I think about it. Usually I either like or dislike a scotch right away but can't decide on this one yet. Based on that I don't think I would purchase it again. It says on the bottle that it is finished by Alexander Murray & Co but that doesn't tell you much about who supplies the scotch.

----------


## Inzane

^^ Good to know. I figured it probably wasn't at the quality of say a Macallan 18yr which is a +$200 USD bottle. 

Sounds like I made the right choice grabbing the GlenFarclas. Which I love btw. The 17yr is fantastic.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Does anyone have intel on which distillery(s) provide the current bottlings for Costco Kirkland brand scotches?
> 
> I was in our new store location (Leduc) the other day and saw an 18yr Speyside Single Malt (Sherry cask or aged), blue label. Pretty great deal too at ~$80. I almost bought it until I noticed GlenFarclas 17yr right beside it for $85.99. Couldn't pass that up but I may try the Kirkland next time.



No one knows. WAY back when it was rumoured to be Macallan, but given how $$ aged Macallans are now-a-days, I somehow doubt it. Recently the rumors are that they are from Tullibardine because it's bottled by Alexander Murray. All rumors. 

Either way, I've bought the Kirkland 18yo from Costco here before and it's just alright. I would pick the Glenfarclas 17 over it anytime. However when I was in Hawaii 6 months ago they have the Kirkland 18yo @ 46% abv (the ones in Canada used to be 40%abv but I haven't checked recently) at $57USD and it was pretty good. Ended up drinking a full bottle there and brought a bottle home.

- - - Updated - - -




> I picked this up a few weeks ago and I'm still pretty undecided on what I think about it. Usually I either like or dislike a scotch right away but can't decide on this one yet. Based on that I don't think I would purchase it again. It says on the bottle that it is finished by Alexander Murray & Co but I that doesn't tell you much about who supplies scotch.



What's the %abv on your bottle?

----------


## roopi

> No one knows. WAY back when it was rumoured to be Macallan, but given how $$ aged Macallans are now-a-days, I somehow doubt it. Recently the rumors are that they are from Tullibardine because it's bottled by Alexander Murray. All rumors. 
> 
> Either way, I've bought the Kirkland 18yo from Costco here before and it's just alright. I would pick the Glenfarclas 17 over it anytime. However when I was in Hawaii 6 months ago they have the Kirkland 18yo @ 46% abv (the ones in Canada used to be 40%abv but I haven't checked recently) at $57USD and it was pretty good. Ended up drinking a full bottle there and brought a bottle home.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> What's the %abv on your bottle?



46%

Just saw on RFD that Crossiron Costco has a 27 year old blended Scotch Kirkland brand for $99.99.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> However when I was in Hawaii 6 months ago they have the Kirkland 18yo @ 46% abv (the ones in Canada used to be 40%abv but I haven't checked recently) at $57USD and it was pretty good. Ended up drinking a full bottle there and brought a bottle home.



right there in the Costco? Hardcore!

----------


## roopi

https://punchdrink.com/articles/how-...cotch-pricing/

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Has anyone here tasted the 27 year at Costco? It reviewed decent online.

----------


## ercchry

I liked this... and considering it’s a 700ml bottle and not 500ml like most of the nikka it’s a decent deal too

----------


## Eride

Picked up a new bottle of the Glenrothes 12 from their new Soleo collection, pretty average. Bottled at 40% and very sherried, I wanted to love it but it was honestly pretty average.
DSC_1859 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr

This bottle on the other hand is gorgeous, unpeated Islay whisky, very tasty juice! 
DSC_1810 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr

Also not sure if anyone is interested but Kensington Wine Market has just brought in a few really cool bottles from Arran. Some of the oldest Arran Malt ever brought to Canada at 21 and 22 years old, sensational whisky at a pretty decent price!
DSC_3319 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr

----------


## Sky

Pick up Kirkland 27 years old blended, looking forward to try. 

Also got Glencairn whisky glass knockoffs at Dollarama $4 for 6, good deal either way because the real ones are like $50 for 6.

----------


## LongCity

This stuff sells out with the quickness!

----------


## ercchry

Another great whiskey in the warehouse, this was a great value. My pick of the evening

----------


## cyra1ax

Only just got around to cracking this....has a sharp bite initially but mellows out really nicely. Actually really like it.

----------


## tirebob

> Another great whiskey in the warehouse, this was a great value. My pick of the evening



They had lots of great scotches last night! Excluding the VIP tastings of $3600/bottle (some really amazing stuff but obviously more collector bottles), this was a standout for value for me...

----------


## 89coupe

The World of Whiskey show is happening this weekend at the BMO centre.

https://www.coopwinespiritsbeer.com/...ral-admission/

----------


## davidI

Ha anyone tried Bearface? I'll be honest - I just bought it because I thought the bottle was cool.

----------


## tenth

> Ha anyone tried Bearface? I'll be honest - I just bought it because I thought the bottle was cool.



I thought it was interesting when I saw it in ads. It's mark anthony group, and probably sourced. I liked the 7 year age statement not being hidden, but the base aging is ex-bourbon, so will be rougher than an equivalent 7 year bourbon aged in charred virgin oak for sure. It's also single grain. Given it's not called rye, I'm assuming it's all corn.

EDIT: Apparently the juice is from Collingwood.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Liquor depot has 25% off store wide, ending tonight and select locations. Lots of scotch available on that sale. Not all, they placed the most expensive bottles "on sale" already so they don't qualify. Good deals though.

Like a $400+ bottle of Glenfiddich 26 year for 25% off  :Barf:

----------


## Strider

Per ExtraSlow's post in the cheap beer thread:



> Liquor depot is running a pre black Friday sale on Nov 16th. 25% off the entire store again. Should be worthwhile.



Any good buys (things that rarely go on sale, etc) for ~$100 or less at 25% off?
Might go grab a couple more Nikka from the Barrel if nothing else, I'm on my last of 3 bottles from Costco.

----------


## 89coupe

Just added this to the collection.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Went to liquor depot yesterday for the sale, picked a few things up:
Dalmore King Alexander III
Glenmorangie Nectar D'Or
Auchentoshan Three Wood
Balvenie Doublewood 12yr

----------


## LongCity

Though part of the Liquor Direct family of Liquor Depot/Barn, Wine and Beyond will have their Black Friday Sale this week. 
I believe it’ll be 30% off wines and 20% off beer and whisky.

----------


## LongCity

> Just added this to the collection.
> Attachment 84046



Thoughts? Up to the 25 YO, this is the only one I skipped. A 21 YO at 43% ABV seems disappointing to me. Regardless if its actually true or not.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Went to liquor depot yesterday for the sale, picked a few things up:
> Dalmore King Alexander III
> Glenmorangie Nectar D'Or
> Auchentoshan Three Wood
> Balvenie Doublewood 12yr



How much was the Nectar D'or? Lowest I've seen it is $87.

----------


## 89coupe

> Thoughts? Up to the 25 YO, this is the only one I skipped. A 21 YO at 43% ABV seems disappointing to me. Regardless if it’s actually true or not.



Needs time to breathe, was a little harsh on the first sip, but mellowed out after a few minutes. 

Smoothed right out and was quite enjoyable. 

I’m not going to try and describe the taste as everyone’s palate is different.

----------


## tirebob

> Just added this to the collection.
> Attachment 84046



I have one of those in my collection as well. I think it is probably one of the best deals out there on a quality 21 year... I am really enjoying mine!




> Went to liquor depot yesterday for the sale, picked a few things up:
> Dalmore King Alexander III
> Glenmorangie Nectar D'Or
> Auchentoshan Three Wood
> Balvenie Doublewood 12yr



I have yet to taste the Dalmore King Alexander III, but the other three are all very nice bottles. The Nector d'or is a staple in my cabinet. I always have at least one on hand all the time. I think it is the scotch I have consumed the most over the last few years. Such a great day to day whisky if you don't want to spend an arm and a leg!

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> Balvenie Doublewood 12yr




One of my new favourites.

For your veterans to scotch, any recommendations based on that?

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Needs time to breathe, was a little harsh on the first sip, but mellowed out after a few minutes. 
> 
> Smoothed right out and was quite enjoyable. 
> 
> Im not going to try and describe the taste as everyones palate is different.



The 21 is definitly good value, although honestly I prefer the 17 over the 21. Funny we are on the topic of Glenfarclas as I just picked up 3 bottles on my most recent trip. 

Glenfarclas 18 years old - 1L 

Glenfarclas 1990/2018 27 years old Cask Strength. Bottle #2847/3000

Glenfarclas Christmas Edition 1991/2016 24 years old. Bottle #497/1200

They were pretty cheap in Germany. Got the whole lot for <$500 delivered straight to my hotel. 

Funny the Glenfarclas 18 was $45 Euro retail and VAT included in Germany, but $92 Euro at the Amsterdam Duty Free.

----------


## ercchry

> One of my new favourites.
> 
> For your veterans to scotch, any recommendations based on that?



Glendronach 12... at superstore, for about $16 less a bottle than the double wood

Any Glenfarclas also... if you’re at superstore might as well grab the 17... and tomatin... 14 is great. Basically anything highlands that’s seen some port wood at some point will be up your ally

----------


## roopi

Has anyone seen Canadian Club 40 year old around? Most likely sold out but if anyone spots one let me know. 

Bought the Canadian Club 41 today on a Black Friday sale. Not sure how much of a sale it really is though. 

https://zyn.ca/products/canadian-club-41-year-old

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Has anyone seen Canadian Club 40 year old around? Most likely sold out but if anyone spots one let me know. 
> 
> Bought the Canadian Club 41 today on a Black Friday sale. Not sure how much of a sale it really is though. 
> 
> https://zyn.ca/products/canadian-club-41-year-old



I tried the 41 year at the Whisky festival. I really liked it. How much was it?

----------


## roopi

> I tried the 41 year at the Whisky festival. I really liked it. How much was it?



$220 - i posted the link (and you quoted it). KWM website is showing $299 but they are probably the most expensive place in town so I figured at $220 it was worth it.

----------


## roopi

> Was in YYC recently (the airport), and noticed in the duty free that a couple Johnnie Walkers have gone WAAAAYYY up in price compared to what I remembered. Both Platinum and the explorer's Gold Route were both priced as much as Blue Label. When the hell did that happen? I still have yet to try those two, but not inclined at those prices.



Came across Platinum today at $123.00 if you are still looking: https://zyn.ca/products/johnnie-walk...um-18-year-old

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Did anyone ever comment on how the Jura 21 is yet? I bought a bottle but yet to open it

----------


## tirebob

> Did anyone ever comment on how the Jura 21 is yet? I bought a bottle but yet to open it



I cracked mine open last week after out shop got broken into. Needed a bit of relief from the frustration! lol!

It is a very nice dram! On the nose I picked up lots of caramel/toffee and vanilla and honey.

The main flavour I get is fruitcake through and through along with marzipan and a bit of spicy as it faded out. 

Next dram I will test a wee bit of water with it and see how it opens up.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Thanks man!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Sweet, thanks for the review Bob! Looking forward to cracking it open around the holidays  :Smilie:

----------


## asp integra

Picked up a Balvenie 12 year old Doublewood at Costco over the weekend, $65

----------


## tirebob

> Picked up a Balvenie 12 year old Doublewood at Costco over the weekend, $65



That is a decent daily bottle for that price for sure...

----------


## Buster

i like that people have "daily" scotches.

----------


## Sky

> i like that people have "daily" scotches.



haha, My "daily" go to is Bowmore 12. 

No, I don't drink daily...

----------


## ercchry

> Attachment 83832
> 
> Ha anyone tried Bearface? I'll be honest - I just bought it because I thought the bottle was cool.



Willowpark has this stuff on for $29.99 right now

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> i like that people have "daily" scotches.



 :ROFL!:  I definitly have daily scotches, and yes it is daily hah. 

Right now it's rotating between 2001/2011 Bunnahabhain, Laphroaig Quarter Cask, and Macallan Cask Strength.

----------


## tirebob

> i like that people have "daily" scotches.



I haven't been drinking much lately being in weight loss mode, but I definitely enjoy a single dram in the evenings, most evenings!

----------


## tirebob

Even though I am not partaking in a daily dram these days due to my weight loss goals, I still can't stop adding to the collection it seems! I just picked up these two beauties for the cabinet...

----------


## LongCity

> Even though I am not partaking in a daily dram these days due to my weight loss goals, I still can't stop adding to the collection it seems! I just picked up these two beauties for the cabinet...




Been eyeing the 8YO Lag but I think I’m just gonna hold out for one of the 12 YOs. I know the 16 is a staple, and I have had it, but I’ll probably skip that unless I can find an amazing deal on it (better than Costco/Superstore prices).

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I uh... I've done some damage between the Liquor Depot 25% off, and the World of Whisky 20% off. FYI, Dec 8, Liquor Depot is doing another 25% off everything in-store.

----------


## tirebob

Nice man! What do you think of the Aberfeldy 16 there? I have yet to give it a try.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Nice man! What do you think of the Aberfeldy 16 there? I have yet to give it a try.



I tried it at the World of Whisky show and fell it love with it. I'm pretty stoked to crack it open.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Great buy on the Signet. It's such a good whisky.

Thanks for the headsup on the LD 25% for this weekend too. I was out of town for the liquor depot 25%, the Wine and Beyond 20% and the World of Whisky 20%. I'll be sure to hit up the 25% one this weekend  :Big Grin: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Been eyeing the 8YO Lag but I think I’m just gonna hold out for one of the 12 YOs. I know the 16 is a staple, and I have had it, but I’ll probably skip that unless I can find an amazing deal on it (better than Costco/Superstore prices).



The 8yo is amazing. We did a tasting between the 8, the 16 and 2 different editions of the 12 and IMO better than the 16 and just as good as the 12yo, but half the price. I finished one bottle and picked up 2 more to stash away.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Grabbed a Suntori Hibiki Harmony during that last sale. Very nice addition to my collection.

----------


## LongCity

> Great buy on the Signet. It's such a good whisky.
> 
> Thanks for the headsup on the LD 25% for this weekend too. I was out of town for the liquor depot 25%, the Wine and Beyond 20% and the World of Whisky 20%. I'll be sure to hit up the 25% one this weekend 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> The 8yo is amazing. We did a tasting between the 8, the 16 and 2 different editions of the 12 and IMO better than the 16 and just as good as the 12yo, but half the price. I finished one bottle and picked up 2 more to stash away.





Ah, nice. I might pick up an 8 and/12 during the sale if they have them available. 
Ive never bought duplicate bottles, even if I really enjoyed it. Theres just too many out there to try. I would consider doing so, if the deal was too good to pass up and it was limited

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Ah, nice. I might pick up an 8 and/12 during the sale if they have them available. 
> I’ve never bought duplicate bottles, even if I really enjoyed it. There’s just too many out there to try. I would consider doing so, if the deal was too good to pass up and it was “limited”



I also rarely pick up multiple bottles unless it's really good and I know it's a good deal and/or limited. Out of all the bottles I have I think I only have ~ 5 or 6 where I have multiple bottles. I got two more of the laga 8 because they were clearing them out at Highlander for $68. I got 3 bottles of Flaming Hearts because they are just that good  :Big Grin:

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I have 2 bottles of laga 8, and 2 bottles of laga 16. I haven't tried the 12 yet.

----------


## LongCity

> I also rarely pick up multiple bottles unless it's really good and I know it's a good deal and/or limited. Out of all the bottles I have I think I only have ~ 5 or 6 where I have multiple bottles. I got two more of the laga 8 because they were clearing them out at Highlander for $68. I got 3 bottles of Flaming Hearts because they are just that good



Damn, awesome deal. Lowest I’ve seen it was for $80. I have one version of the Flaming Heart but don’t wanna open it. Looks too cool haha. Same with the No Name. Such a cool looking bottle

- - - Updated - - -

----------


## LongCity

> I have 2 bottles of laga 8, and 2 bottles of laga 16. I haven't tried the 12 yet.



I know the 16 is very well received but I tend to try and stick to higher proof stuff. A 43% ABV 16YO doesn’t seem that exciting

----------


## coldmind

Do you drink higher proof straight... without water? Some higher proof whisky burn my mouth. My approach usually is to have lots of saliva in my mouth first before drinking high proof whisky.

----------


## tirebob

> Do you drink higher proof straight... without water? Some higher proof whisky burn my mouth. My approach usually is to have lots of saliva in my mouth first before drinking high proof whisky.



All whiskeys have been watered down from the original distillation even before it gets transfer to the aging casks, and then once finished, most are further diluted to achieve the particular flavour profile desired by the distiller. Some are sold at cask strength though for sure, but most people do not realize that is generally because they expect the consumer to bring them back a bit to preference with water. I have many bottles that are in the 50's and even low 60's percentage wise. There is no right or wrong way to drink it. If you like cask strength neat, then drink it neat, but for the most part you are doing it just to be "manly' or whatever. It will fry your taste buds quickly at that kind of proof so you really are missing a huge amount of what makes the whisky unique and wonderful! You really do want to experiment with adding water to your whisky if you want to open up and detect all the potential flavours and aromas that it has. Most whiskys offer the greatest flavour profiles between 40% and 48%. Anything more is interesting for sure but really needs to be brought back a little bit to maximize on the tasting abilities. 

With most cask strength whiskys, I always try my first dram of the bottle at full strength. The next time I will add a few drops of water to see what opens up. The next one a little more, etc etc until I find where I most enjoyed the flavour and aroma profile. That said, I rarely stick with one way or another because I love the way a scotch changes and today with 5 drops of water I picked up peaches (for example) on the nose, but tomorrow I put in 10 drops and now I am detecting pears instead. Just play with it and figure out what you enjoy rather than what your buddy says puts hair on your chest.

A small trick I picked up on when you are trying to break down a whisky and its profiles is to have a glass of water (pure not tap, distilled is ideal) at the same time and drink a sip of it just before taking a sip of your scotch. Even though you previously swallowed the water, there is a bit of residual still coating your mouth and that alone is often enough to mellow out your stronger strengths and enjoy them further. Also, you really don't need to be taking swallows of whisky as much as just enough to coat your tongue and mouth. That is where you find the best depth of flavour.

YMMV

----------


## LongCity

> Do you drink higher proof straight... without water? Some higher proof whisky burn my mouth. My approach usually is to have lots of saliva in my mouth first before drinking high proof whisky.



For the most part, yes, unless I can’t handle it. Or sometimes I’ll just experiment and see what I can taste/how it changes with the addition of water. Also depends how high the proof is but two, say, 60% ABV spirits won’t drink the same. I find higher proof bourbons hotter than higher proof Scotch, especially those with a mashbill with a high rye content.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

I'm a big fan of higher proof/cask-strength whiskies. Probably a third or more of my collection is 50%+ abv as I love independent bottlings, which tends to be way higher proof, often CS. The downside is they are not the best to serve guests who are not that into whiskies....

I will always try it neat first, and then I will always add water to see how it reacts even if it's very drinkable at higher abv. Sometimes its better with water, sometimes its worst, but it'll always be different, so imo always worth trying it both ways. I love adding water to Aberlour A'bunadh (~60%abv) to open it up, but I also love having Kavalan Ex-Bourbon Solist (~59%) neat.

----------


## LongCity

Been doing some serious work on my to buy list and serious damage to the bank account over the past few months. Here are some of the pick ups:

----------


## LongCity

Two more:

----------


## Sky

Longcity, nice collection! most of them I've never even heard of before. There's just so many choices out there and not enough space to store haha. 


Here's my measly collection.

----------


## tirebob

Nice buys! The only one of those I currently have is the Arran 18. It is a very nice bottle. I know how you feel about the budget. I am up somewhere over 40 bottles these days in my collection. My cabinet is full to the brim, to and three deep. I need a new one!

----------


## tirebob

> Longcity, nice collection! most of them I've never even heard of before. There's just so many choices out there and not enough space to store haha. 
> 
> 
> Here's my measly collection.



That is a healthy start man! I have all of the first 6 bottles from the left. My favourite of those there is the Lag 16 but they are all respectable.

----------


## Sky

> That is a healthy start man! I have all of the first 6 bottles from the left. My favourite of those there is the Lag 16 but they are all respectable.



Thanks Bob, I have much to learn still. First bottle of the Lag 16 and is one of the most complex taste I've had and I'm still trying to figure it out. 

I think the collection will only get bigger, may need to invest in a large cabinet haha.

----------


## Eride

Wow Long, you've been holding out on me.

----------


## coldmind

Well said and thanks for the advice Bob! Most of the Scotch that I have drank is below 50%. The ones that I drink at higher proof is usually from friends and at tasting events. I will start drinking my whiskies with adding water. This will not only helps with the whisky tasting itself but also stretch my money further on each bottle... it means I can drink each bottle longer  :Smilie:

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Longcity, nice collection! most of them I've never even heard of before. There's just so many choices out there and not enough space to store haha. 
> 
> 
> Here's my measly collection.



That Highland Park 21 is no joke! That one probably gets my vote, then laga 16 right behind.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Here's my Bruichladdich and Japanese whisky wall (well the ones that would fit the shelves anyway). Everything else unfortunately has to stay hidden inside the cabinet..

----------


## roopi

Which Octomore are the 3 on the left?

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Which Octomore are the 3 on the left?



6.1, 7.1 and 7.4. If all goes well, I might pick up 9.1 this weekend.

----------


## roopi

> 6.1, 7.1 and 7.4. If all goes well, I might pick up 9.1 this weekend.



$125 at Zyn if you order it through their website.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> $125 at Zyn if you order it through their website.



Their in store prices (main store) is actually the same as their online prices now, which is great. I was just there over lunch to pick up my yet another bottle of Flaming Hearts lol. 

I'm going to see what kind of damage I'm going to end up doing this Sat the LD 25% off sales before I buy the 9.1 at zyn.

----------


## tirebob

> Here's my Bruichladdich and Japanese whisky wall (well the ones that would fit the shelves anyway). Everything else unfortunately has to stay hidden inside the cabinet..



Great collection!!

----------


## tirebob

All these pics have inspired me to crack open this Tulli tonight! I will report back. The nose is crazy full of ripe fruits!

----------


## Sky

HP 21 not yet opened. I want to gain more experience with the others before taking this on. Haha. 

RX, your collection is insane if that’s only your Jap collection. That’s crazy...

----------


## Sky

It seems you guys mostly prefer peat/smoky whiskey? Anyone actually prefers non-peat/smoke? What is your top choice for each?

----------


## ercchry

> It seems you guys mostly prefer peat/smoky whiskey? Anyone actually prefers non-peat/smoke? What is your top choice for each?



Highlands guy over here <———-

Tomatin/glendronach/glenfarclas/balvenie/pretty much anything from japan 

Hard to pick just one, what’s interesting though is when you go to some of these tastings and try the whole line from a distiller there always seems to be a mid range bottle that I enjoy more than the flagship... some times those more expensive ones are just way over done, usually anything first fill sherry I find can be too much, just not balanced. The Japanese stuff is always super well balanced though, i’ve really been reaching for them more often than the scotch lately

----------


## A2VR6

> All these pics have inspired me to crack open this Tulli tonight! I will report back. The nose is crazy full of ripe fruits!



This stuff is awesome, one of my gotos for less than $75

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Highlands guy over here <———-
> 
> Tomatin/glendronach/glenfarclas/balvenie/pretty much anything from japan 
> 
> Hard to pick just one, what’s interesting though is when you go to some of these tastings and try the whole line from a distiller there always seems to be a mid range bottle that I enjoy more than the flagship... some times those more expensive ones are just way over done, usually anything first fill sherry I find can be too much, just not balanced. The Japanese stuff is always super well balanced though, i’ve really been reaching for them more often than the scotch lately



Same, I'm all over the place. I've actually been moving away from the peat right now. I'm a big fan of the Japanese whiskys, and I'm loving bourbons these days.

----------


## tirebob

> It seems you guys mostly prefer peat/smoky whiskey? Anyone actually prefers non-peat/smoke? What is your top choice for each?



Try the Tullibarbine 225 I posted a pic of. It is almost a dessert scotch being finished in sauternes casks. The Gelnmorangie Nector d'or as well. If you like the sweeter, no peat side of things you will enjoy these! I like them all!

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> It seems you guys mostly prefer peat/smoky whiskey? Anyone actually prefers non-peat/smoke? What is your top choice for each?



Peat or not, I like them all. It just depends on the time of the day, or the season. A light whisky over dinner or while watching TV, or a peaty one to sip on by the fireplace or outside with a cigar. 

My go-to peated whiskies are definitly anything Laphroaig (Cairdeas, Quarter Cask, etc..all good), Laga 8yo, and Octomore (I can only have half a dram at a time.. it's just too much, but so good) 

My go-to sherry whiskies are the Aberlour A'bundah or Springbank ( 12 yo Cask Strength is so good) 

My go-to non-peated whiskies at the moment are Kavalan Solist Ex-Bourbon and Glenmorangie Milsean.

Other ones I really like are the Compass Box Flaming Heart (both 2015 and 2018 releases), a 10yo Bunnahabhain (Wilson and Morgon 2001/2011 sherry cask), and Glenfiddich Experimental Series Fire and Cane.

----------


## LongCity

> Longcity, nice collection! most of them I've never even heard of before. There's just so many choices out there and not enough space to store haha. 
> 
> 
> Here's my measly collection.
> Attachment 84210



Not measly at all! And thank you.




> Nice buys! The only one of those I currently have is the Arran 18. It is a very nice bottle. I know how you feel about the budget. I am up somewhere over 40 bottles these days in my collection. My cabinet is full to the brim, to and three deep. I need a new one!



Thanks! I haven't had the 18 yet but I have had the 14 and was a little underwhelmed. I know older doesn't mean better but thats what I'm hoping for in this case haha.




> Wow Long, you've been holding out on me.



Never that!




> Attachment 84212
> 
> Here's my Bruichladdich and Japanese whisky wall (well the ones that would fit the shelves anyway). Everything else unfortunately has to stay hidden inside the cabinet..



That is extremely aesthetically pleasing to look at.

----------


## LongCity

A bunch more, unopened, bottles from the last 6 months or so. I know I need to start cracking them but I don't wanna have too many bottles opened at once. I know there isn't an issue with that, if there is a good amount still in the bottle, but having so many opened at once makes the decision harder on what to drink. Also, can't finish bottles fast enough without it being an issue to my health  :ROFL!:  :dunno:

----------


## tirebob

> ....
> 
> My go-to non-peated whiskies at the moment are Kavalan Solist Ex-Bourbon and Glenmorangie Milsean.....



I wish I could find another bottle of the Misean... I fucking destroyed mine in a week and now can't find anymore! It is a brilliant sweet candy whisky...

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> I wish I could find another bottle of the Misean... I fucking destroyed mine in a week and now can't find anymore! It is a brilliant sweet candy whisky...



Yeah I haven't seen one in a while.. Maybe 17ave Liquor depot but that was a good few months ago... I'm heading there today so I'll keep an eye out.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Anyone get good liquor Depot deals today?*

I grabbed another Balvenie Doublewood, Macallan double cask, and the Dalmore 15

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Picked up a Carn Morn 18 year finished in a bourbon cask. I just finished my previous sherry cask one, so I'm stoked to try it.

$150 - 25% off is best.

----------


## 89coupe

Just added this to the collection, a gift.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Anyone get good liquor Depot deals today?*
> 
> I grabbed another Balvenie Doublewood, Macallan double cask, and the Dalmore 15



Just got the Oban 14. Wanted the Glenmorangie Nectar D'Or or Tomatin 14 but I would've had to drive all the way down to Mt. Royal to get it. Thought about the doublewood but I put on my gift exchange wish list instead :P
Went to two stores and they both had crappy selection which was sad to see.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Best selection of the day goes to the Banff store. Blew my mind, more than Brentwood maybe.

----------


## LongCity

> Just got the Oban 14. Wanted the Glenmorangie Nectar D'Or or Tomatin 14 but I would've had to drive all the way down to Mt. Royal to get it. Thought about the doublewood but I put on my gift exchange wish list instead :P
> Went to two stores and they both had crappy selection which was sad to see.



Usually only Brentwood and the 17th Ave locations are worth it, in Calgary. 

I goofed big time. Wasn’t expecting to see the Red Breast 12 CS (I know, not a Scotch) but as soon as I saw it, I got a phone call and stupidly didn’t grab the bottle. Walked around while on the phone and when I got off and went back to the aisle, it was gone. Asked two different employees if they could check but the locations that had them were too far away.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Checked out both 17ave and Brentwood location and nothing too exciting. I think ever since they opened up Wine and Beyond in Sage Hill and started using that location as their flag ship scotch (and wine) store, they haven't been replenishing the stock at the other liquor depot locations with the new releases. It was pretty much all the same stuff as ~ a year ago with a few exceptions like the Macallans, so I already picked through most of what I wanted during last year's big sale. 

With that said, I did pick up a bottle of Linkwood 19yo (Independent bottling). Always been a fan of Linkwood and $105 for a 48% abv 19yo seems worthy of a gamble.

----------


## 89coupe

Latest bottle to the collection, another gift.

----------


## LongCity

> Latest bottle to the collection, another gift.



How'd you like it?

----------


## 89coupe

> How'd you like it?



I need another go at it. I didn’t enjoy it the first try. 

I got another bottle as a gift yesterday, will post a photo on Friday.

----------


## Sky

> I need another go at it. I didn’t enjoy it the first try. 
> 
> I got another bottle as a gift yesterday, will post a photo on Friday.



I like how you're receiving scotches as gifts non-stop haha

----------


## 89coupe

> I like how you're receiving scotches as gifts non-stop haha



Latest gift. Will be sampling this Friday.

----------


## ercchry

Paging all ballers:

http://wpemails.cmail19.com/t/ViewEm...A3541AF197FE1F

----------


## 89coupe

Peaty

----------


## tirebob

Had a Balvenie 14 Caribbean Cask given to me yesterday as a gift so I had to crack it open last night! Very enjoyable! Lots of cane and fruit notes to it. Will work on it more over the holidays...

----------


## Disoblige

Anything decent in stores right now before Christmas?
Haven't had a chance to go to Costco or other liquor stores with good selection but I remembering seeing some uncommon stuff during this time of year.

----------


## ercchry

> Anything decent in stores right now before Christmas?
> Haven't had a chance to go to Costco or other liquor stores with good selection but I remembering seeing some uncommon stuff during this time of year.



Uncommon you say?!  :ROFL!: 




> Paging all ballers:
> 
> http://wpemails.cmail19.com/t/ViewEm...A3541AF197FE1F

----------


## Disoblige

> Uncommon you say?!



Lol. I assume that's a typo and not 2019.
Either way, I wonder what's so special about the 74 other than because there is only 1.

----------


## LongCity

Been wanting to try this one for a little bit now

----------


## 89coupe

Latest gift

----------


## tirebob

Just grabbed the Glenmorangie Astar and the Arran Port cask. The Cardhu 12 was a Christmas gift. Totally was not on my radar but was super surprised how much I like it! Great value at sub $80...

----------


## roopi

@tirebob
 let me know how the Glenmorangie Astar is. I'm a big Glenmorangie fan but haven't tried this one. Also I sent you a PM regarding some wheels I'm looking for.

----------


## 89coupe

One more

----------


## tirebob

> @tirebob
>  let me know how the Glenmorangie Astar is. I'm a big Glenmorangie fan but haven't tried this one. Also I sent you a PM regarding some wheels I'm looking for.



I will let you know for sure man... Also, back at work on the 2nd if that is cool!

----------


## asp integra

One of my favourite Christmas gifts

----------


## cyra1ax

> One of my favourite Christmas gifts



+1 I'm super happy with this, managed to pick it up when Liquor Depot had their 20% off sale earlier this month for $75.

On the other hand, I had the chance to taste the Macallan 12 over the holidays and thought it was gross.

----------


## LongCity

A gift from Erik of Eride fame

----------


## msommers

We need a sake thread so I can get some recommendations.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> We need a sake thread so I can get some recommendations.



Yes!

----------


## tenth

> Usually only Brentwood and the 17th Ave locations are worth it, in Calgary. 
> 
> I goofed big time. Wasnt expecting to see the Red Breast 12 CS (I know, not a Scotch) but as soon as I saw it, I got a phone call and stupidly didnt grab the bottle. Walked around while on the phone and when I got off and went back to the aisle, it was gone. Asked two different employees if they could check but the locations that had them were too far away.



Liquor Depot's Altadore, Westhills (the one beside Indigo North of Richmond, not the one South as there's 2x in the complex) and West Springs locations are pretty good as well. Not Brentwood good, but massively better than the hole in the wall Liquor Depots and they do have a respectable whisk(e)y section. You can occasionally find some older, rare or underpriced stuff in there because they don't move quite as quick as the big locations. 

That said, I don't understand why Liquor Depot doesn't have a separate brand for their shitty stores. The range from dank shitholes to really nice locations with unbelievable selection is aggravating, and I will usually avoid any Liquor Depot I don't know what I'm walking into. 

And Red Breast 12 CS is a fantastic bottle. I picked one up from Liquor Depot a year ago when they were blowing them out for something absurd like $60.

----------


## 89coupe

The current collection going into 2019

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Finally a collection with open bottles  :Burn Out:

----------


## tirebob

> Finally a collection with open bottles



Haha! I know right? I like that too! I have probably 40 to 50 bottles of just scotch going nowadays let alone other liquors, and they is not a single one which has not been cracked and tasted. I really need to do a current tally on the collection! haha!

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Haha! I know right? I like that too! I have probably 40 to 50 bottles of just scotch going nowadays let alone other liquors, and they is not a single one which has not been cracked and tasted. I really need to do a current tally on the collection! haha!



This was a problem for me too so right now I have a spreadsheet tracking what I have opened and when they were opened. I try to keep the # of opened bottles to under 25 and to no more than 18 months to 2 years worst case.. So once in a while we would do a heel party to reset  :Big Grin:

----------


## 89coupe

> Finally a collection with open bottles



Collection is probably the wrong word to use, we dont collect, we just drink lol.

We are not serious collectors by any means haha. I couldnt justify having thousands of dollars of any un-opened bottles of any sort of liquid in my home.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> Collection is probably the wrong word to use, we don’t collect, we just drink lol.
> 
> We are not serious collectors by any means haha. I couldn’t justify having thousands of dollars of any un-opened bottles of any sort of liquid in my home.



My man  :thumbs up:

----------


## 89coupe

Sipping on this right now

----------


## 89coupe

Now this

----------


## LongCity

> Sipping on this right now



Got any info on this one?

----------


## 89coupe

Now this. Just an FYI, drinking with a scotch collector.

----------


## 89coupe

> Got any info on this one?




Cask strength 61%

Distillery 7 long mourn from 148th cask. Super smooth, aged 26 years, amazing!

----------


## LongCity

> Cask strength 61%
> 
> Distillery 7 long mourn from 148th cask. Super smooth, aged 26 years, amazing!



Damn. Wouldn’t usually associate smooth with something that strong! Drank under its ABV, it seems. Must be because of how long it was able to mature for and mellowed it out a bit. 



Polished this off tonight. Not a huge fan but did it for science.

----------


## Neil4Speed

Has anyone tried this before? Highlander has it for $50 and was curious https://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/p/...ny-port-finish

(Also, thanks to the person on this thread who recommended I sign up for the newsletter, its great, just a 5-6 well curated deals weekly... I wish I drank more?)

----------


## ercchry

> Has anyone tried this before? Highlander has it for $50 and was curious https://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/p/...ny-port-finish
> 
> (Also, thanks to the person on this thread who recommended I sign up for the newsletter, its great, just a 5-6 well curated deals weekly... I wish I drank more?)



For $50 in that “style” you’re well better off getting a bottle of glendronach 12 from super store. I bought this one after a tasting once... it was cheap, but once I sobered up and had another dram at home I realized it was cheap for a reason

----------


## 89coupe

> Damn. Wouldn’t usually associate smooth with something that strong! Drank under its ABV, it seems. Must be because of how long it was able to mature for and mellowed it out a bit. 
> 
> Polished this off tonight. Not a huge fan but did it for science.



Yes, because of the age.

We finished 3.5 bottles that night haha.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> For $50 in that style youre well better off getting a bottle of glendronach 12 from super store. I bought this one after a tasting once... it was cheap, but once I sobered up and had another dram at home I realized it was cheap for a reason



Thanks for the advice, Glendronach 12 is one of my favorites - tastes like Black Forest Cake... One of the few scotches I can pull out notes from.

----------


## LongCity

> Thanks for the advice, Glendronach 12 is one of my favorites - tastes like Black Forest Cake... One of the few scotches I can pull out notes from.



If you like sherried scotch (which I’m guessing you do because the GlenDronach), try Glenfarclas, if you haven’t. The 12YO is on sale at willow park for $50. I don’t know how (long) their sales are but I saw the email today. 

Drinking this tonight:

----------


## ercchry

> If you like sherried scotch (which I’m guessing you do because the GlenDronach), try Glenfarclas, if you haven’t. The 12YO is on sale at willow park for $50. I don’t know how (long) their sales are but I saw the email today.



Agreed, the 17 is also a great super store buy

----------


## LongCity

> Agreed, the 17 is also a great super store buy



Oooh, didn't know they started carrying the 17YO. I know Costco does/did. Around $90, if I remember correctly. I have the base 105, 15/17/25KWM, and used to have the 12YO.

----------


## ercchry

I might be mixing that up with Costco... it might be the 15 that’s at superstore... either way... it’s a great deal haha

----------


## LongCity

Had a couple drinks last night with Erik of Eride fame.

----------


## Brent.ff

liquor depot is 20% off all scotch from Jan 19-27.. still probably more expensive then costco or superstore but might find a few good ones at that

----------


## asp integra

A friend is going to be paying me for some work i'm doing in scotch. They work for Macallan so I have my choice of the 12 year double oak or triple oak. Which should I go with?

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Never tried the Triple Oak but the Double Oak was average at best.

----------


## LongCity

> A friend is going to be paying me for some work i'm doing in scotch. They work for Macallan so I have my choice of the 12 year double oak or triple oak. Which should I go with?



See if you can get a small sample of both, then decide. 

Is it the 12 YO Double Cask at 43% or the 40%?

----------


## roopi

> A friend is going to be paying me for some work i'm doing in scotch. They work for Macallan so I have my choice of the 12 year double oak or triple oak. Which should I go with?



Take the cash over either. See if you can get the 15yr or 18yr. instead

----------


## Brent.ff

You scotch nerds might like this (the audio, not the article) especially on Robbie Burns day. i was surprised by how much water the scot's recommend

https://www.cbc.ca/radio/ideas/whisk...life-1.4991433

----------


## jake1er

Highlander has 15% off all regular priced scotch for Robbie Burns day. Picked up some Benromach 10yr 100 Proof for about $95 from the Aspen location - which is an absolute steal for how good it is.

----------


## LongCity

Getting into this tonight:

----------


## roopi

Bowmore 12 with dark orange chocolate for me tonight. One of my favorite combos. Started with a Aberfeldy 18 first which I picked up on sale. First time having it and not sure yet if I'd buy it again.

----------


## tirebob

> Bowmore 12 with dark orange chocolate for me tonight. One of my favorite combos. Started with a Aberfeldy 18 first which I picked up on sale. First time having it and not sure yet if I'd buy it again.



Grab a Bowmore 18 if you get the chance. It is such a step up over the 12 or 15 and not insanely priced. You will love it!

----------


## LongCity

> Grab a Bowmore 18 if you get the chance. It is such a step up over the 12 or 15 and not insanely priced. You will love it!



Haven’t had the 18 but about halfway or 3/5 of the way, it became a chore for me to finish the Bowmore 15. Almost posted it in here to see anyone wanted to trade something for it haha. I know I didn’t _have to_ finish it but I wanted to, so I could open something new.

----------


## roopi

> Grab a Bowmore 18 if you get the chance. It is such a step up over the 12 or 15 and not insanely priced. You will love it!



I'll try the 18. I'm not a fan of the 15 at all.

----------


## tirebob

> Haven’t had the 18 but about halfway or 3/5 of the way, it became a chore for me to finish the Bowmore 15. Almost posted it in here to see anyone wanted to trade something for it haha. I know I didn’t _have to_ finish it but I wanted to, so I could open something new.






> I'll try the 18. I'm not a fan of the 15 at all.



Yeah the 15 is not my fave either. I like the 12 more than the 15 but the 18 crushes them both.

----------


## Brent.ff

Wife's grabbing me the Kirkland 18 Sherry Finish... something to look forward to trying tomorrow!

----------


## LongCity

Just shovelled a bunch of snow. Time to crack this open as a reward.

----------


## tirebob

> Just shovelled a bunch of snow. Time to crack this open as a reward.



I enjoyed some of that exact same bottle last night! Also cracked open the Glengoyne 25 among others. We organized a 10 person poker tournament where all our buy ins went to buying and playing for scotch. We each had a bounty bottle and then there was a first, second and third place bottle. Being the good scotch guys we are, every bottle was cracked and sampled by all players involved! I went home with 3... The Glengoyne 25, Oban Bay Reserve game of thrones special edition (I don't usually go for gimmicks but I must admit this is a delicious bottle!) and a Hunter Laing Fettercairn 13. Was a great night!

----------


## tirebob

Made me pull out and assess my current collection. Not a single unopened bottle! Time to have some friends over to drain the closer to empty bottles to make some more room!

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Beyond meet at Bobs.

----------


## LongCity

> I enjoyed some of that exact same bottle last night! Also cracked open the Glengoyne 25 among others. We organized a 10 person poker tournament where all our buy ins went to buying and playing for scotch. We each had a bounty bottle and then there was a first, second and third place bottle. Being the good scotch guys we are, every bottle was cracked and sampled by all players involved! I went home with 3... The Glengoyne 25, Oban Bay Reserve game of thrones special edition (I don't usually go for gimmicks but I must admit this is a delicious bottle!) and a Hunter Laing Fettercairn 13. Was a great night!



Nice spread. What did you think of the Glengoyne CS? I've been on a high proof, sherried tip lately. Gonna open the Macallan Classic Cut 2018 next, I think.

Really wanna try the Glengoyne 25. It's on my short list of bottles to buy, along with the Bunnahabhain 25 but I just can't bring myself to spend in the $400 range on a single bottle just yet.





> Made me pull out and assess my current collection. Not a single unopened bottle! Time to have some friends over to drain the closer to empty bottles to make some more room!



I have a lot of unopened bottles still (probably half of what I own) but slowly working my way to them.





> Beyond meet at Bobs.



I'll bring the Johnnie Walker Red or Dewar's White Label.

----------


## tirebob

> Nice spread. What did you think of the Glengoyne CS? I've been on a high proof, sherried tip lately. Gonna open the Macallan Classic Cut 2018 next, I think.



I enjoyed it quite a bit! It was much softer and chewy (if that makes sense) than I was expecting being a cask strength.




> Really wanna try the Glengoyne 25. It's on my short list of bottles to buy, along with the Bunnahabhain 25 but I just can't bring myself to spend in the $400 range on a single bottle just yet.



Just do it! It isn't a bottle that you just drink away at, but instead it is a special occasion or hanging with good friends who can appreciate a good whisky type of drink. It will last you a long time!




> I'll bring the Johnnie Walker Red or Dewar's White Label.



 Uhhhh, thanks?? Lol!

----------


## roopi

@tirebob
 have you tried any Old Pulteney's other then the 12 I see there? I've bought that bottle a few times and enjoy it quite a bit. I'm wondering if the 17 or 21 is worth it.

----------


## tirebob

I have the 21 and the one in the poker game pic was a 17. Both are excellent!! Good luck finding a 21 now as it is discontinued. If you can lay your hands on one I would snag it in a heartbeat!

----------


## LongCity

> I enjoyed it quite a bit! It was much softer and chewy (if that makes sense) than I was expecting being a cask strength.
> 
> 
> Just do it! It isn't a bottle that you just drink away at, but instead it is a special occasion or hanging with good friends who can appreciate a good whisky type of drink. It will last you a long time!
> 
> Uhhhh, thanks?? Lol!



Hey, no such thing as bad whisky. Just better whisky!

Gonna wait until Liquor Depot has another 25% off sale, even if I have to wait all year. Then, I'll look into getting either one of the Glengoyne or Bunnahabhain 25 YOs.





> I have the 21 and the one in the poker game pic was a 17. Both are excellent!! Good luck finding a 21 now as it is discontinued. If you can lay your hands on one I would snag it in a heartbeat!



I believe the 17 YO is also discontinued. I've been trying to hunt it down for a while now to no avail. I found the 12 YO kinda boring, especially the 40% ABV that we get here. Curious how the extra 3% the US gets changes the juice.

Edit: tonight’s drink.

----------


## tirebob

> I believe the 17 YO is also discontinued. I've been trying to hunt it down for a while now to no avail. 
> 
> Edit: tonight’s drink.



 The 17yo Old Pulteney came from Willow Park I believe. Either there or Wine and Beyond. I will ask my buddy who brought it if you like...

I have the Glenfarclas 21 but have no tried the 17 yet. I tend to like all their offerings though so I imagine it would be nice!

----------


## LongCity

> The 17yo Old Pulteney came from Willow Park I believe. Either there or Wine and Beyond. I will ask my buddy who brought it if you like...
> 
> I have the Glenfarclas 21 but have no tried the 17 yet. I tend to like all their offerings though so I imagine it would be nice!



Sure, if you don’t mind. 

To be honest, you can probably skip the 17. Unless you’re really curious. Look for the 15, if you haven’t had it, instead.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Opened the Glenfarclas 18 couple days ago. It's quite nice.

----------


## LongCity

> Opened the Glenfarclas 18 couple days ago. It's quite nice.



Is that the travel retail one?

Anyway, been sipping on this the last few times:

----------


## coldmind

My co-worker wanted to sell his complete set of Game of Thrones Scotch. Anyone know someone was/is looking?

----------


## tirebob

> My co-worker wanted to sell his complete set of Game of Thrones Scotch. Anyone know someone was/is looking?



I have the Oban Bay bottle and it is really quite delicious which surprised me. I am not usually one to go for the gimmicks but it is very nice! I won it in a poker game or I probably would never have bought it otherwise. Glad I did!

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Is that the travel retail one?




It is, but I somehow got it from a non-travel retailer in Germany, at half the cost of Duty Free price...

----------


## LongCity

Freshly cracked

----------


## Eride

The Single Barrel 15 is sensational!

----------


## LongCity

> The Single Barrel 15 is sensational!



Let me have a sip or two of yours!

I wanna get my hands on the 15 YO Bourbon Cask but it's discontinued

----------


## LongCity

Tonight:

----------


## Eride

My dram of choice tonight...
OP 12 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr

----------


## 89coupe

Sipping on this tonight.

----------


## LongCity

> My dram of choice tonight...
> OP 12 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr



Wow, relax, man. We're just posting snapshots of our drinks.




> Sipping on this tonight.



I like this one a lot. I get a lot of bourbon on the nose and taste.

----------


## ercchry

Combo tonight:

----------


## Nufy

Are the Duty free scotches a good deal ??

I have been travelling through Houston quite a bit lately and wonder if with the exchange, if the scotches available are a good deal.

The ones I see there do not have a canadian equivalent...ie...I cant find it online at an AB liquor store for comparison.

A quick example from my last trip was an 18 Year Glenfiddich "Small Batch Reserve" for 70.00 US.

Thoughts ??

----------


## lasimmon

> Are the Duty free scotches a good deal ??
> 
> I have been travelling through Houston quite a bit lately and wonder if with the exchange, if the scotches available are a good deal.
> 
> The ones I see there do not have a canadian equivalent...ie...I cant find it online at an AB liquor store for comparison.
> 
> A quick example from my last trip was an 18 Year Glenfiddich "Small Batch Reserve" for 70.00 US.
> 
> Thoughts ??



$134 at liquor depot

----------


## LongCity

Delicious stuff!

----------


## roopi

Aberfeldy 21 at Costco for $139.99. Maybe 10 bottles left at Deerfoot location,

----------


## jake1er

Highlander Wine & Spirits had a Bruichladdich Octomore 9.3 in their online special this week for ~$130/bottle. They usually have a little extra stock come in on Saturdays. Good pick up for the money!

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Highlander Wine & Spirits had a Bruichladdich Octomore 9.3 in their online special this week for ~$130/bottle. They usually have a little extra stock come in on Saturdays. Good pick up for the money!



Great price for an Octomore, but the online review for the 9.3 isn't that good... stopped me from picking up a bottle.

----------


## jake1er

> Great price for an Octomore, but the online review for the 9.3 isn't that good... stopped me from picking up a bottle.



Where do you look for reviews? It seems to be pretty well received from what I can tell.

----------


## tirebob

> Aberfeldy 21 at Costco for $139.99. Maybe 10 bottles left at Deerfoot location,



Just picked one of these up at the Balzac location... Steller deal!

----------


## LongCity

Would buy that Aberfeldy if it was at least 46% ABV

----------


## tirebob

> Would buy that Aberfeldy if it was at least 46% ABV



I never understand the hate on 40% some people have... I ain't drinking it to get hammered. I don't like a scotch because of the strength but instead it is because of all the different flavour profiles. 40% is where there master taster and distiller wanted to bottle it at. 6% varience in alcohol past 40% really isn't changing the experience from bad to good. Just a bit different.

----------


## tenth

> I never understand the hate on 40% some people have... I ain't drinking it to get hammered. I don't like a scotch because of the strength but instead it is because of all the different flavour profiles. 40% is where there master taster and distiller wanted to bottle it at. 6% varience in alcohol past 40% really isn't changing the experience from bad to good. Just a bit different.



If you drink a lot of high proof, punch you in the face with flavour whisky, at 40% the whisky tastes weak, muted and even water-y. Makes sense, as the original flavour profile has been diluted with water. Below 46%, usually it's also chill filtered (and is more likely to be artificially coloured), so more theoretical potential for alteration of the original flavour profile. I don't drink high proof whiskies to get hammered, I like the intense flavour and dig that they are the least changed, or unchanged, from what came from the barrel. I also usually take smaller pours of high proof drinks, so the bottles tend to last longer and improve value a bit. I recently picked up a North Star bottling of 9 year old Heaven Hill bourbon finished in islay scotch barrels that comes in at ~133 proof. Super interesting flavour profile mixing peat/moss with sweet corn. We poured a Red Breast 12 cask strength after that, and at ~114 proof it was wild how "soft" it tasted in comparison.

If 40% works for you, that's awesome. For me, I don't usually buy bottles below 46% without a really good reason to.

----------


## LongCity

> I never understand the hate on 40% some people have... I ain't drinking it to get hammered. I don't like a scotch because of the strength but instead it is because of all the different flavour profiles. 40% is where there master taster and distiller wanted to bottle it at. 6% varience in alcohol past 40% really isn't changing the experience from bad to good. Just a bit different.



I share the same sentiments as tenth above. 

But much like you, my goal isn't to get wasted on expensive whisky. However, I _do_ like scotch because of it's strength - it's strength in flavour - and higher proof _usually_ means more flavour. I want to pay as little for water as possible, as water isn't the flavour I'm looking for. Their master distiller and taster are there to make money. So, they'll bottle it at the legal requirement to call it a scotch for the mass market. For all we know, they're keeping the barrel proof versions of the 21 YO for themselves and like you said, if 6% isn't changing it from bad to good, then why not just bottle it at 46% and you can add as much water as you want.

Also, where did I hate on it? I merely stated my preference and said that I would buy it at said preference... And, also, like tenth mentioned, if 40% bottlings are cool with you, then it's obviously cool with me, as I'm in no position to tell you how to buy or drink your whiskies. It's just not my own personal thing.

----------


## tirebob

> I share the same sentiments as tenth above. 
> 
> ...
> 
> Also, where did I hate on it? I merely stated my preference and said that I would buy it at said preference... And, also, like tenth mentioned, if 40% bottlings are cool with you, then it's obviously cool with me, as I'm in no position to tell you how to buy or drink your whiskies. It's just not my own personal thing.



My apologies if that came across like I was bashing your opinion... It was not the case at all. This is one of those moments where typing out thoughts does not convey intent. Sorry man!

----------


## tirebob

> I recently picked up a North Star bottling of 9 year old Heaven Hill bourbon finished in islay scotch barrels that comes in at ~133 proof. Super interesting flavour profile mixing peat/moss with sweet corn. We poured a Red Breast 12 cask strength after that, and at ~114 proof it was wild how "soft" it tasted in comparison.
> 
> If 40% works for you, that's awesome. For me, I don't usually buy bottles below 46% without a really good reason to.



Kind of makes the point I was trying to convey. I have had friends who say they cant drink scotch because it is too "strong" and I pour something 46% or even higher because I know it is a amazing dram without ridiculous bite and the love it and are surprised to learn of the alcohol content, and in the same breath I have a friend who only says they like cask strength and I pour a 40% dram that they love and when I tell them as much they are also shocked.

In the end I guess I am saying I do not care what the strength is if the dram is excellent... Good is good... It isn't the alcohol content that determines that for me...

I do drink a lot of high proof for the record. My collection runs the entire range from 40% to over 60%. I like them all!

----------


## LongCity

> My apologies if that came across like I was bashing your opinion... It was not the case at all. This is one of those moments where typing out thoughts does not convey intent. Sorry man!



Haha no worries, man! 

Anything you’ve been drinking lately that you really like or recently opened that you really enjoyed?

----------


## tirebob

> Haha no worries, man! 
> 
> Anything you’ve been drinking lately that you really like or recently opened that you really enjoyed?



I have multiple dozens of bottles in my collection, all open! Lol! That means I usually am all over the map as I like different flavour profiles in different moments and situations. Lately I seem to be on a sweeter kick and am really enjoying the Glenmorangie Astar as well as a Tullibardine 225 that is finished in sauternes casks that is really quite nice. A buddy just gave me an Auchentoshan that he drew direct from the cask himself while at the distillery that is amazing, although that one I am trying to not consume to quickly as it is an obvious rarity to get.

On the peaty side of things I keep going back to an Ardbeg Kelpie and a Lagavulin 8 I have. Both are fantastic and that Lag 8 is a huge surprise for a relatively young spirit!

----------


## 89coupe

Latest Japanese whisky to my collection.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Latest Japanese whisky to my collection.



Any good? always skeptical of new Japanese whiskies that's not from Nikka or Suntory, especially when they are >$100

----------


## 89coupe

> Any good? always skeptical of new Japanese whiskies that's not from Nikka or Suntory, especially when they are >$100



Yes, needs time to breathe and a little water to bring the flavours out. I quite enjoy it.

----------


## 89coupe

My current open bottles.

----------


## 89coupe

Science behind drinking whisky with water.
https://www.iflscience.com/chemistry...er-with-water/

----------


## jake1er

- - - Updated - - -




> My current open bottles.



What's your favourite out of that line-up? I've only tried the Lagavulin and Laphroaig

----------


## 89coupe

> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> What's your favourite out of that line-up? I've only tried the Lagavulin and Laphroaig



The Scottish whiskeys I have, I would say the Balvenie Doublewood is really nice and easy to drink.

As for the Japanese whiskeys I would tend to lean towards the Toki by Suntory, again nice light easy drink.

I just picked this up for a party tonight. I have the single malt & this is the blend. Can’t wait to try it.

----------


## roopi

Costco has a sherry finished 20 year Kirkland single malt for $88. I skipped buying it as I wasn't a fan of the Kirkland 18 but thought I would share.

----------


## OTown

Running out of Balvenie 12YO Doublewood. Might get another bottle since it was so good. Anything at costco similar in price/quality?

----------


## tirebob

> Running out of Balvenie 12YO Doublewood. Might get another bottle since it was so good. Anything at costco similar in price/quality?



The last bottle of dublewood I picked up was at Costco for $60. They don't always have it but at that price it is a deal.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> As for the Japanese whiskeys I would tend to lean towards the Toki by Suntory, again nice light easy drink.
> Attachment 85960



I found this to be a bit "boring" exceptionally smooth, but lacked character. Kind of like a Camry XLE  :Smilie:  Still, an exceptionally nice easy drinking whiskey, enjoyable without doubt. The Suntory Japanese Harmony recently won our "blind testing" whiskey night a few months back.

I bought Nirasaki Japanese Whisky for $30 at Highlander a few weeks back after trying it at Gorilla Whale and it was pretty great sipper. Smooth, but with a bit of character. I think its the best whiskey at that price point for sure - although, the bottle is pretty cheap and unappealing (funny how that effects your experience)

----------


## OTown

I'll be headed to Japan in October. Going to try and start acquiring some Japanese Whisky tastes before the trip. I'll try the Nirasaki. Any other suggestions?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Just mowed through a bottle of the Kirkland 20yo Speyside this weekend. While it is excellent, it's nowhere near as good as it should have been. The Sherry finishing is a bit overpowering and it's just not as buttery as it should be considering the quality of some of this brand's cheaper whiskey. I really liked it; but, it should have been better.
I don't see the Kirkland 16 at stores anymore, but I think it was way better and way cheaper than this one.
Won't buy again. Glad it was a gift!

----------


## 89coupe

Do you guys ever check out this channel, hes pretty entertaining for a Scotch Sommelier.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCnC...uit8aud1l9rhkA

----------


## BigDL

Had a good Saturday night at my brother in laws place, we did a tasting though a little bit of his collection. He was educating our soon to be brother in law. I really liked that Port Charlotte. Now I got a few things I want to get for myself.

----------


## [email protected]

I have had the naarangi sitting on the shelf for a long time. Never had it. How was it?

----------


## andyg16

Which single malts does costco carry these days? I live in a small town now so can't conveniently pop in for a stroll, have to plan my costco trips in advance  :Drama:

----------


## tirebob

> Which single malts does costco carry these days? I live in a small town now so can't conveniently pop in for a stroll, have to plan my costco trips in advance



It always varies... I just stop in whenever I go and see if they have anything notable. Last Visit they had the Balvenie Doublewood on for $63 which is good value on a decent everyday bottle as well as Dalmore 15 for $98 a bottle. Everything else was meh.

----------


## 89coupe

Sipping on this right now

----------


## 89coupe

Now this

----------


## roopi

> Which single malts does costco carry these days? I live in a small town now so can't conveniently pop in for a stroll, have to plan my costco trips in advance



Saturday at Deerfoot Meadows location:

Highland Park 21
Glenfiddich 21
Aberfeldy 21
Glenfiddich 18
The Dalmore 15
Lagavulin 16
Kirkland Speyside Single Malt 20
Oban 14
Glenfarclas 17
Dalwhinnie 15
Macallan 12
Balvenie Doublewood 12
Glenfiddich 12

Glenmorangie 10 is usually always there but yesterday was the first time I've seen it missing. Wasn't happy about that as I always get it.

----------


## 89coupe

Trying this tonight

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Need advice.
Friend likes smokey nonsense, the smokier, the better. Drinks a lot of Lagavulin-16.
What's smokey and good and about double Lagavulin-16 price so I can buy it as a gift?

----------


## LongCity

> Need advice.
> Friend likes smokey nonsense, the smokier, the better. Drinks a lot of Lagavulin-16.
> What's smokey and good and about double Lagavulin-16 price so I can buy it as a gift?



Two Lagavulin 16s

----------


## OTown

Laphroaig is pretty much pure campfire. I love it. The gf does not.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Need advice.
> Friend likes smokey nonsense, the smokier, the better. Drinks a lot of Lagavulin-16.
> What's smokey and good and about double Lagavulin-16 price so I can buy it as a gift?



Octomore. 

Roughly double the Laga 16 price and offensively peaty. Peatiest scotch money can buy.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Octomore. 
> 
> Roughly double the Laga 16 price and offensively peaty. Peatiest scotch money can buy.



Yes! I heard him mention that after we did a tasting at Bothy once (when I was hung over as bawls)!

EDIT......
Which one?!
Out of these:
http://www.liquorconnect.com/Search/...spx?k=Octomore

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Yes! I heard him mention that after we did a tasting at Bothy once (when I was hung over as bawls)!
> 
> EDIT......
> Which one?!
> Out of these:
> http://www.liquorconnect.com/Search/...spx?k=Octomore




They are all pretty similar TBH. the ones ending in #.3 are probably the peatiest of the bunch, and they are like 58-60%abv, but they are all good. 

If you dont mind going out of your way, the 7.3 is probably the one to get as it's a bit more rare and is 63% abv and 169ppm for "peatiness" (FYI Laga 16 is around 35ppm). He is going to taste peat the next morning after he wakes up I can guarantee that. I think they only have a few at either Wine and Beyond at Sage Hill, the Liquor Depot at Brentwood .. maybe. http://calgary.liquordirect.ca/Search.aspx?k=octomore

Otherwise you can't go wrong with any of them.

----------


## 89coupe

Trying this tonight

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> They are all pretty similar TBH. the ones ending in #.3 are probably the peatiest of the bunch, and they are like 58-60%abv, but they are all good. 
> 
> If you dont mind going out of your way, the 7.3 is probably the one to get as it's a bit more rare and is 63% abv and 169ppm for "peatiness" (FYI Laga 16 is around 35ppm). He is going to taste peat the next morning after he wakes up I can guarantee that. I think they only have a few at either Wine and Beyond at Sage Hill, the Liquor Depot at Brentwood .. maybe. http://calgary.liquordirect.ca/Search.aspx?k=octomore
> 
> Otherwise you can't go wrong with any of them.



Can confirm.
Currently had multiple glasses of the 7.3 and am train wrecked on the whole experience.
I'm blown away that something so strong, could carry us away a hey hey.

----------


## LongCity

> Trying this tonight



How was it? 

I wish we carried the ECBP here. At least as far as I know we don’t.

----------


## 89coupe

> How was it? 
> 
> I wish we carried the ECBP here. At least as far as I know we don’t.



I quite enjoyed it, fully body, rich flavour, sweet notes, smooth finish. 

Would recommend  :thumbs up:

----------


## LongCity

> I quite enjoyed it, fully body, rich flavour, sweet notes, smooth finish. 
> 
> Would recommend



I have a bottle but haven't had some in a while.

----------


## Tik-Tok

My "whiskey glass" broke while camping, so my wife found me a new one more suitable to our 70's trailer... The tits move with every sip, lol. Currently enjoying some Kirkland in it.

----------


## tenth

> How was it? 
> 
> I wish we carried the ECBP here. At least as far as I know we dont.



No barrel proof unfortunately. I tried it in Louisville and it certainly tastes like getting punched in the face by oak. I loved it. If you want a better version of the base Elijah Craig, it might be worth wandering into some of the hole in the wall liquor stores in the province. There may be some dusty 12 year age stated versions still kicking around. I killed my last bottle of that one recently.

Or, both Liquor Depot and Kensington Wine Market have released barrel picks of the small batch in the last year. I've thoroughly enjoyed the KWM pick.

----------


## 89coupe

Picked these up for our Montana trip.

----------


## killramos

> Trying this tonight



Great bottle. Liked it so much I bought and second when Inwas done.

----------


## 89coupe

Just realized this collectors bottle opens from both sides, ooohh, haha.

----------


## LongCity

Very nice presentation.

----------


## 89coupe

About to enjoy this

----------


## roopi

@89coupe
 do you ever try any of the scotch you drink without ice first? I'm not judging as sometimes I use ice and sometimes I don't but I just noticed in all your pics there is always ice.

----------


## 89coupe

> @89coupe
>  do you ever try any of the scotch you drink without ice first? I'm not judging as sometimes I use ice and sometimes I don't but I just noticed in all your pics there is always ice.



I find it brings out the flavour and aroma more.

----------


## revelations

> I find it brings out the flavour and aroma more.



Putting ice in a glass of 600$ bottle of Scotch is a sin and punishable with montecristo burns in untold areas.

----------


## 89coupe

> Putting ice in a glass of 600$ bottle of Scotch is a sin and punishable with montecristo burns in untold areas.



Haha, I tried it neat as well but prefer drinking all my whisky on ice. I find it just smells and tastes better.

----------


## ExtraSlow

People who want to tell you how to drink your beverage are jerks. Ice away buddy. I splash soda in mine.

----------


## Tik-Tok

I find if you use ice, every sip is slightly more diluted than the last, so when you pour another glass, it's as delicious as the first sip of the previous one. If I drink it full strength, the second glass isn't nearly as "wow" as the first one.

----------


## revelations

Putting ice in $$$$$$ Scotch vs putting in a couple of drops of purified water (esp with Cask strength) are different things.

----------


## tirebob

> Putting ice in $$$$$$ Scotch vs putting in a couple of drops of purified water (esp with Cask strength) are different things.



Meh... The man bought it, he can drink it as he pleases. Just because you or I wouldn't do it doesn't mean he is wrong. That said, it is always fun to give a guy a bit of ribbing as well!  :Wink:

----------


## revelations

Oh it was meant as a hyperbole - but its like mixing very expensive drinks with coke - a sin to many as well .... haha

----------


## 89coupe

Did you guys read the science behind diluting whisky with water.

https://www.iflscience.com/chemistry...er-with-water/

----------


## tirebob

> Did you guys read the science behind diluting whisky with water.
> 
> https://www.iflscience.com/chemistry...er-with-water/



Virtually all whisky is already diluted with water to the flavour profile desired by the master distiller/blender, unless it is cask strength. That is why I always start at bottling strength. I am trying to figure out what they were going for first, but I often add a bit of water later to try and soften or accentuate the other subtleties and see what I can pick out. There really is not right or wrong... Just different. 

That is why I take exception to the rigid rules people want to apply to scotch proclaiming they are right and others are wrong. If you only ever drink it one way, you are not experiencing everything scotch has too offer, but as I said, there is no one wrong way and if you bought it, nobody has the right to tell you how to drink it. Do whatever makes you happy. In the end, just drink scotch and all is right with the world! Lol!

----------


## killramos

If you got ‘em smoke em, I wouldn’t tell another man how to drink his liquor.

----------


## ercchry

I don’t disagree with dilution... but ice isn’t the best way to go about it due to the inaccuracy of something melting... I also find that if you chill a spirit you lose a lot of the nuances as it accentuates the alcohol content more than a room temperature drink.

----------


## 89coupe

Enjoying this tonight

----------


## 89coupe

Enjoying this now, very special bottle.

----------


## OTown

> Enjoying this tonight



I need to start tasting some Japanese whisky before I go there. Any suggestions gents?

----------


## BlackArcher101

> I need to start tasting some Japanese whisky before I go there. Any suggestions gents?



What's your goal? The Niika's are good, decent price. But most Japanese whisky is overpriced and imo... meh. The only time I truly tasted the good Japanese whisky's was when I was at the distilleries. Odds are, you won't find any of the good Japanese whisky to even try here before you go. They are all fairly crappy blends. They were hard to find there as well. Best bet is to go on the distillery tour, and at the end enjoy your time tasting the rare ones that you can't find anymore. Yamazaki 25, Hibiki 30... good stuff, but expensive. The tour is awesome btw, be sure to book ahead, it fills up fast after signups open. 

Here's the tasting menu at the Yamazki distillery. 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/theshi...7707218645601/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/theshi...7707218645601/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/theshi...7707218645601/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/theshi...7707218645601/
https://www.flickr.com/photos/theshi...7707218645601/

The goodness you get after. Nothing like being drunk at 11am on a weekday.  :Smilie:

----------


## OTown

> What's your goal? The only time I truly tasted the good Japanese whisky's was when I was at the distilleries. Odds are, you won't find any good Japanese whisky's to even try here. It was hard to find there as well. Best bet is to go on the distillery tour, and at the end enjoy your time tasking the rare ones that you can't find anymore. Yamazaki 25, Hibiki 30... good stuff, but expensive. 
> 
> Here's the tasting menu at the Yamazki distillery. 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/theshi...7707218645601/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/theshi...7707218645601/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/theshi...7707218645601/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/theshi...7707218645601/
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/theshi...7707218645601/
> 
> ...



Thanks for the great suggestions on the Whisky, and the distilleries. I'll add that to the itinerary during the time in Osaka. And hey, it's 5 oclock somewhere in the world, might as well enjoy it

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Meh... The man bought it, he can drink it as he pleases. Just because you or I wouldn't do it doesn't mean he is wrong. That said, it is always fun to give a guy a bit of ribbing as well!



This is my take on it as well. You bought it, drink it how you want, but I'll still poke fun.

----------


## Strider

> This is my take on it as well. You bought it, drink it how you want, but I'll still poke fun.



The counterpoint to this would be people with too much money driving up prices by buying expensive bottles and mixing with pop when any $40 bottle would do the same job.

----------


## ExtraSlow

The fake supply limitations of the scotch cartels is a bigger issue. Like fucking deBeers.

----------


## revelations

> The counterpoint to this would be people with too much money driving up prices by buying expensive bottles and mixing with pop when any $40 bottle would do the same job.



Thats ok - most of these types will end up with Johnny Walker blue label and coke - but there are many many other good brands that not anywhere as well near known or advertised, which keeps their prices down :Big Grin:  (eg. Bruichladdich)

----------


## 89coupe

> I need to start tasting some Japanese whisky before I go there. Any suggestions gents?



Check out World of Whisky located downtown on the +15 level. They have a very knowledgeable staff and an amazing assortment of whiskies.

https://www.coopwinespiritsbeer.com/...rld-of-whisky/

----------


## OTown

> Check out World of Whisky located downtown on the +15 level. They have a very knowledgeable staff and an amazing assortment of whiskies.
> 
> https://www.coopwinespiritsbeer.com/...rld-of-whisky/



Perfect thanks. Would Willow Park be a good suggestion or am I just looking at overpriced stuff

----------


## 89coupe

> Perfect thanks. Would Willow Park be a good suggestion or am I just looking at overpriced stuff



World of Whisky only specialized in whisky, nothing else. So probably your best destination to visit.

----------


## ercchry

> Perfect thanks. Would Willow Park be a good suggestion or am I just looking at overpriced stuff



Willowpark is very good. Dave is the reason Alberta even gets access to half the scotch we do

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Don't forget Kensington Wine Market. Nearly every bottle they have on the shelves are available for tasting. With that said, I can't imagine what you could try/do here to 'prepare yourself' for Japanese Whiskies. 

Maybe just research and get yourself familiar with proper Japanese whiskies brands and releases from distilleries like Yamazaki, Hibiki, Yoichi, Chita, etc.., so that when you do come across them in Japan (which as noted is increasingly rare) you can actually try them, as lately there have been alot of 'fake' Japanese whiskies where they would just buy scotch from Scotland, age them for a few months or years in Japan, and then call it a Japanese whisky.

----------


## Toilet_X

> People who want to tell you how to drink your beverage are jerks. Ice away buddy. I splash soda in mine.



You are a stand up d00d. I always tell people drink it how you want. Ice, water, straight up, it's all good. I would almost feel bad for spiking your scotch. HYEH almost.

----------


## OTown

Perfect, thank you gentlemen.

----------


## 89coupe

Picked these up for tonight’s activities.

----------


## roopi

Anyone have a sealed bottle of Canadian Club 40 year old? Looking for one for a gift. If so PM me with a price.

----------


## tirebob

Just picked up one of my staples, Dalmore 15, on sale at Costco in Balzac for $77!! Great deal! Normally $100 at Costco and $120 everywhere else...

----------


## davidI

Just moved into a new apartment in Spain and snapped this pic from the nearest grocery store. Nothing too exciting but thought people may be interested in knowing pricing (1 EUR = 1.46 CAD).

Any good deals I should try? I think I've tried most of 'em before and don't recall any standouts (other than blue label of course but that's not a daily driver).

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Wow those prices are way better than what I saw last month in Barcelona. I guess I stayed too central to the tourist area.

Nothing special on the shelves but that green label is an awesome deal and would be my #1 choice for daily

----------


## davidI

> Wow those prices are way better than what I saw last month in Barcelona. I guess I stayed too central to the tourist area.
> 
> Nothing special on the shelves but that green label is an awesome deal and would be my #1 choice for daily



Yea, Barcelona is definitely pricier in general. 

This is at Carrefour which is basically the equivalent to a Wal-Mart in Canada so that's why the selection sucks. I'm going to check a few other supermarkets but I'm thinking about getting a bottle of the Lagavulin 16 and Glenfiddich 18 to nip on through winter until I find some more exotic choices.

----------


## ercchry

We lost almost all glendronach in Alberta...  :Cry:  

That 12yr for 44 euro isn’t bad. The tomatin 12 on the bottom for 24 is a great value too

----------


## davidI

> We lost almost all glendronach in Alberta...  
> 
> That 12yr for 44 euro isn’t bad. The tomatin 12 on the bottom for 24 is a great value too



I don't think I've had the Glendronach before - I'll have to check it out.

Unfortunately, the Tomatin is "Legacy" rather than the 12 (the photo resolution was greatly downgraded when I uploaded the pic). Seems like one of those Duty-Free type deals with no age. I'm going to look for the Tomatin 18 Sherry Cask though as I've heard good things about it. Is the 12 worth picking up if I see it anywhere?

----------


## ercchry

Tomatin doesn’t make a bad bottle imo, love the whole line up. I’m pretty sure superstore use to carry the 12 for something like $38 but the box looked a lot like the one in your picture. Nothing can touch it in that price bracket.

Glendronach is amazing if you like those highland type drams. The 12 is a great bottle highly recommended

----------


## spikerS

Doing a secret santa at work again this year. Thinking about getting the guy I got a bottle of scotch. We have a limit of $30, but I am pretty doubtful I am going to find something decent in that range...any suggestions? I am not a scotch fellow...

----------


## ExtraSlow

$30 is pretty low end for any kind of hard booze, especially something with traditionally higher prices like Scotch. Halfways decent bottle of rum maybe?

----------


## ercchry

Is it a hard $30? Bearface is a solid bottle of whiskey for the lower price bracket

----------


## Nufy

> Doing a secret santa at work again this year. Thinking about getting the guy I got a bottle of scotch. We have a limit of $30, but I am pretty doubtful I am going to find something decent in that range...any suggestions? I am not a scotch fellow...



BUy a 60$ bottle....drink half and give him the rest...

----------


## asp integra

> Doing a secret santa at work again this year. Thinking about getting the guy I got a bottle of scotch. We have a limit of $30, but I am pretty doubtful I am going to find something decent in that range...any suggestions? I am not a scotch fellow...



You could probably find a solid bourbon in the $30 range he would enjoy.

----------


## Eride

You can find Black Bottle or Naked Grouse for just a bit above your budget, both really solid options.

----------


## davidI

Holy Jebus. I just discovered Amazon.es sells whisky... and it's cheap!

https://www.amazon.es/s?k=whisky&__m...f=nb_sb_noss_2

----------


## Eride

Wish we had that here! I took a favorite bottle of Balvenie for a little walk up in the mountains this week and snapped a few shots. 
DSC_7776 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr

----------


## davidI

^Great photo. Makes me thirsty!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

How much does Balvenie pay you?

----------


## Eride

> How much does Balvenie pay you?



Nothing for this image yet, but I'm hoping!

----------


## asp integra

I went home and had a 12 year old double wood after seeing that photo!

----------


## Eride

> I went home and had a 12 year old double wood after seeing that photo!



Ahh that's awesome! Love the DW though, a nice dram for a good price!

----------


## OTown

> I went home and had a 12 year old double wood after seeing that photo!



Haha glad I wasnt the only one! Sipping it as we speak.

----------


## bcylau

is tomatin 18 worth $85?

----------


## tirebob

> is tomatin 18 worth $85?



Depends what you like... That is not expensive for that bottle though for sure.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> is tomatin 18 worth $85?



That's a great price! I really liked Tomatin 18.. probably gone through 3-4 bottles in my life.

----------


## 89coupe

Picked this up for the weekend

----------


## davidI

Picked this up tonight... 

Going to do my best not to open it until I've joined the gym here!

----------


## tirebob

> Picked this up tonight... 
> 
> Going to do my best not to open it until I've joined the gym here!



Probably one of the most underrated 18yo's out there. I have been through a few of those over the years!

----------


## 89coupe

> Picked this up tonight... 
> 
> Going to do my best not to open it until I've joined the gym here!



Nice choice, one of my go to’s as well.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Oddly enough, I enjoy the 15y one more. It's my usual.

----------


## tirebob

> Oddly enough, I enjoy the 15y one more. It's my usual.



Not odd at all man! We all have different palettes and preferences...

----------


## LongCity

Couple of my most recent pick ups.

----------


## tirebob

> Couple of my most recent pick ups.



 I found that cigar malt to be fantastic! So much so that when visiting a buddy in BC, I bought it thinking we would enjoy a dram or two and then I would leave him the rest of the bottle as a gift, but instead we drank the entire bottle in one sitting. On top of the wine and port the next day sucked bad! 

Let me know your impressions of the Port Wood... I love a port casked whisky!

----------


## RX_EVOLV

That virgin oak Glendronach in the back is a gooder

----------


## LongCity

> I found that cigar malt to be fantastic! So much so that when visiting a buddy in BC, I bought it thinking we would enjoy a dram or two and then I would leave him the rest of the bottle as a gift, but instead we drank the entire bottle in one sitting. On top of the wine and port the next day sucked bad! 
> 
> Let me know your impressions of the Port Wood... I love a port casked whisky!



I have't cracked the Cigar Malt yet but it does sound very interesting and at the same time gimmicky haha. I couldn't imagine polishing off a brand new bottle of Scotch in a sitting, unless there were a few more people involved haha. I'm too worried that if I get wasted off Scotch, I won't want to drink it anymore.

I'll have to have a few more pours of the Port Wood to get familiar. 




> That virgin oak Glendronach in the back is a gooder



I enjoy it, too. It's quite unique - tropical, bananas, oaky but not bitter, bourbony, and some peach ring candies haha

----------


## davidI

> We lost almost all glendronach in Alberta...  
> 
> That 12yr for 44 euro isn’t bad. The tomatin 12 on the bottom for 24 is a great value too






> Tomatin doesn’t make a bad bottle imo, love the whole line up. I’m pretty sure superstore use to carry the 12 for something like $38 but the box looked a lot like the one in your picture. Nothing can touch it in that price bracket.
> 
> Glendronach is amazing if you like those highland type drams. The 12 is a great bottle highly recommended





Took your reco on the Glendronach 12 - looking forward to cracking it open. May pick up the Tomatin next though I should probably try to find a decent Islay here first.

----------


## LongCity

> Took your reco on the Glendronach 12 - looking forward to cracking it open. May pick up the Tomatin next though I should probably try to find a decent Islay here first.



If you can find the 18 YO Allardice, it’s one of my favourite expressions.

----------


## 89coupe

One of the Lawyers I deal with gave me this for a Christmas gift.

----------


## 89coupe

The Largest Private Whisky Collection To Go Up For Auction Could Be Worth $10 Million


https://www.forbes.com/sites/felipes...B#49ec69b31281

----------


## LongCity

Honestly, mainly bought this because of the tin - it looks awesome. Apparently, the juice is quality, as well. Just cracked it open and some is sitting in a glass, airing out now.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Honestly, mainly bought this because of the tin - it looks awesome. Apparently, the juice is quality, as well. Just cracked it open and some is sitting in a glass, airing out now.



They make Octomore. It's probably amazing

----------


## Nufy

Picked this up at the iconic turkey Bowl a few weeks back.

Will probably open it over the holidays...

----------


## tirebob

That Signet is a very nice dram!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I have a Signet waiting to be cracked. I got into my Dalmore King Alexander III this last weekend. What a great bottle.

----------


## tirebob

> I have a Signet waiting to be cracked. I got into my Dalmore King Alexander III this last weekend. What a great bottle.



Glenmorangie and Dalmore are two of my favourite distillers!

----------


## ercchry

Willowpark is having a one day online sale on some solid bottles right now... up to 50% off!

----------


## CompletelyNumb

> Willowpark is having a one day online sale on some solid bottles right now... up to 50% off!



https://www.willowpark.net/collectio...ters=On%20Sale

or: https://www.willowpark.net/collections/online-only

Checking Google cache, they raised prices before starting the sale. Tomatin went from $164 to $199 for example.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

The Tomatin 25 is only a 350 ml bottle as well

----------


## ercchry

> The Tomatin 25 is only a 350 ml bottle as well



Still one of my favourite drams... I grabbed two! Not sure if one will become a gift or if I will horde it all  :ROFL!: 

Lismore 18 is great too... and of course glenfarclas 21

----------


## RX_EVOLV

The Tomatin is a pretty sweet deal. Even $200 equivalent for a Tomatin 25 full size is a good price.

----------


## LongCity

Good ole Ardbeg 10 tonight.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Now that's a clear ice cube.

----------


## LongCity

Decided to crack this guy open tonight

----------


## ercchry

Couldn’t help myself!

----------


## 89coupe

Was gifted this on the weekend. Apparently a popular drink on the show Billions.



- - - Updated - - -

Was also gifted this. I love Christmas  :Angel:

----------


## BigDL

Gift from my bro in law for Christmas. The bottle number matches up with my son's bday and is signed by the founder of the distillery.

----------


## OTown

Thats a pretty sweet gift!

----------


## LongCity

Definitively cool. 




> Gift from my bro in law for Christmas. The bottle number matches up with my son's bday and is signed by the founder of the distillery.
> 
> Attachment 88742




Nightcap. Lovey stuff. Just wish it was a little cheaper. Costs more than some really good/better 18 YOs, like the GlenDronach 18.

----------


## LongCity

Picked up this gem, recently. However, I don’t wanna open it now.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Is that the 4.1?

----------


## LongCity

> Is that the 4.1?



Indeed

----------


## LongCity

Not a fan of peat like I once was. Maybe I’ll drink my way back into it

----------


## davidI

Anyone have recommendations for slick whisky tumblers?

I have a couple Glencairn glasses I use when indulging myself or other aficionados but I'd like a set of nice tumblers for long nights of sitting and drinking with friends.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Double wall glassware is where it's at. Norlan if ya baller, no name if ya not.

----------


## ercchry

Waterford crystal for me... the weight makes it feel better... plus matching decanter adds that extra layer

----------


## bjstare

Yeah I like heavy tumblers better. My FIL has those Norlan double wall glasses, and I just feel like I'm gonna break it all the time... they're cool though.

----------


## tirebob

> Yeah I like heavy tumblers better. My FIL has those Norlan double wall glasses, and I just feel like I'm gonna break it all the time... they're cool though.



I love my Norlan glasses! After those I prefer to drink out of a standard Glencairn glass. Nosing is so much better from these shapes.

----------


## ercchry

> I love my Norlan glasses! After those I prefer to drink out of a standard Glencairn glass. Nosing is so much better from these shapes.



They hurt my eyeballs  :ROFL!:

----------


## Eride

I really like the Denver and Liely Glasses. 
https://us.denverandliely.com/
DSC_3426 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr

----------


## Nufy

Might have been asked previously...

but 

if you want to chill your scotch...

Stones or ice cubes ? Ice cubes or the whisky ball ?

----------


## tirebob

> Might have been asked previously...
> 
> but 
> 
> if you want to chill your scotch...
> 
> Stones or ice cubes ? Ice cubes or the whisky ball ?



I don’t like my scotch chilled so none of the above for me, but if you don’t want to play with the flavours I would think to just do stones. If you like to water down your scotch than ice,

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Might have been asked previously...
> 
> but 
> 
> if you want to chill your scotch...
> 
> Stones or ice cubes ? Ice cubes or the whisky ball ?



I believe many expert tasters will even add small amounts of water over a sample, so that certainly makes me think a little ice isn't ruining anything.
I used to think "if your goal is to chill it to ice temp, why dilute it with melting ice" so I'd put my bottle in the freezer. That was dumb.
-20 Scotch tastes very different and dulls portions of the flavour. I even find a distinct difference between 15°C and zero for different flavours dominating. For example, in my opinion, Johnnie Walker Black isn't at all smoky when on ice and yet there's definitely a hint at room temp.

*OK, assholes, I'm not saying it's Lagavulin-16, but there's not zero smoke in JWB is all.


#Doowutchyalike

----------


## Disoblige

> -20 Scotch tastes very different and dulls portions of the flavour. I even find a distinct difference between 15°C and zero for different flavours dominating. For example, in my opinion, Johnnie Walker Black isn't at all smoky when on ice and yet there's definitely a hint at room temp.
> 
> *OK, assholes, I'm not saying it's Lagavulin-16, but there's not zero smoke in JWB is all.
> 
> 
> #Doowutchyalike



Go freeze JWDB and at -20 it should taste like normal black  :ROFL!:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Go freeze JWDB and at -20 it should taste like normal black



Embarrassingly, I was freezing Johnnie Walker BLUE at the time...
Le fail...

It was still delicious, though!

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Got a bottle of "Legent" for xmas in my stocking. It's a cheaper bottle, I think ~$50, but a surprisingly good bourbon for the price. I liked it quite a bit more than I expected.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Cheap whiskey, I really like Bushmills, especially the Black Bush. Now it's Irish, not Scotch, hence the extra letter. Under $40 regularly.

----------


## davidI

> I believe many expert tasters will even add small amounts of water over a sample, so that certainly makes me think a little ice isn't ruining anything.



Not to be a snobby whisky douche but the point of adding water is to bring the flavour compounds to the surface whereas chilling whisky will reduce the tongue's sensitivity to flavour and the vapours aren't as easily released up into the nose.

In summary:

A few drops of water = good
Chilling too much = bad

----------


## Disoblige

From this convo, I've chilled a glass and been drinking something casual tonight. I definitely enjoy whiskey at room temp as the aroma and taste is more appealing to me.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Oh man, I love Taketsuru Pure Malt.

----------


## davidI

> The current collection going into 2019
> 
> Attachment 84499



How's the collection looking going into 2020?

----------


## davidI

Does anyone have recommendations for good books on Whisky(ey)?

Not looking for comprehensive review type books as all of that is easily accessible online but rather something with interesting historical facts, regional information, distillation and casking techniques and those types of things.

----------


## Nufy

Anyone attend the MS Whisky fest last night at the Glenbow ?

I got a late invite from a colleague and it was awesome...

The tasting class with The Bunnahabhain rep was incredible...

Soooo many options for testing afterwards as well.

----------


## 89coupe

> How's the collection looking going into 2020?



The good stuff always changes cause I drink it too fast haha.

Just snapped this.

----------


## ercchry

Capping off this cold snap right

----------


## Eride

> Anyone attend the MS Whisky fest last night at the Glenbow ?
> 
> I got a late invite from a colleague and it was awesome...
> 
> The tasting class with The Bunnahabhain rep was incredible...
> 
> Soooo many options for testing afterwards as well.



Mike is awesome, I'm with him in Victoria this weekend for the whisky festival out here. Easily one of the best brand ambassadors!

----------


## davidI

> The good stuff always changes cause I drink it too fast haha.
> 
> Just snapped this.



Nice lineup!

What are the 2 Balvenies? I've heard the Doublewood is good but haven't seen it around here yet.

----------


## LongCity

> Mike is awesome, I'm with him in Victoria this weekend for the whisky festival out here. Easily one of the best brand ambassadors!



Can we see your collection, please?





> Nice lineup!
> 
> What are the 2 Balvenies? I've heard the Doublewood is good but haven't seen it around here yet.



Looks like the Doublewood and Caribbean Cask 14. Id skip those two and go for the Single Barrel 12 and/or 15

----------


## davidI

Hot damn. Finished a big work project yesterday and decided to treat myself to a bottle of Laphroaig 10 off Amazon Spain for 34 Euros. I'm not a Prime member or anything but it was here in 24 hours. Talk about dangerous!!!



My collection is nothing compared to most of you but given I've only been living here for <2 months I can't complain. The Glenfiddy 18 is getting cracked tonight. I picked up the Cardhu 12 after trying it at my girlfriend's uncles - apparently, Spaniards love Cardhu and Chivas. I was pleasantly surprised at how smooth and good it was for 24 Euros/bottle. It's not a complex whisky or anything but it would be easy to plow through a bottle without much care given the price (which is why I've kept it sealed, for now).

Not sure what will be next on the buy list. Probably Lagavulin 16 and something Lowlands.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Nice! They don't sell this in Canada (I think they might in Europe), but if you ever come across the Laphroaig 10 Case Strength edition (they release a new batch every year), it is SOO good. IMO it's as good as the Laphroaig 25 and half the price of the Cairedeas. Every time I see it in the States I pick up a bottle.

----------


## davidI

> Nice! They don't sell this in Canada (I think they might in Europe), but if you ever come across the Laphroaig 10 Case Strength edition (they release a new batch every year), it is SOO good. IMO it's as good as the Laphroaig 25 and half the price of the Cairedeas. Every time I see it in the States I pick up a bottle.



Once I make a dent in the 10 I'll consider placing an order.... https://www.laphroaig.com/en/10-yo-c...ngth-batch-011

----------


## 89coupe

Just picked this up

----------


## tirebob

> Just picked this up



I like the Glengoyne offerings a lot. I just finished my bottle of Glengoyne 25 not long ago. Actually, 
@LongCity
 got the last ounce! Lol! Delicious stuff :thumbs up:

----------


## LongCity

> I like the Glengoyne offerings a lot. I just finished my bottle of Glengoyne 25 not long ago. Actually, 
> @LongCity
>  got the last ounce! Lol! Delicious stuff



Appreciated the generosity.

I still want the 25YO, at some point. Though, probably one of the most affordable 25YOs, I don't want to shell out ~$450 for it. Yet. My palette isn't seasoned enough to discern a $200 bottle from a $450 one right now.

----------


## LongCity

Got the chance to have a small nip of this, last night, courtesy of Eride. Slightly disappointed and underwhelmed, given all the rave the previous iteration receives.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Got the chance to have a small nip of this, last night, courtesy of Eride. Slightly disappointed and underwhelmed, given all the rave the previous iteration receives.



I dont supposed you know what year that bottle is?? https://wordsofwhisky.com/glendronac...he-label-says/ 

If you haven't already, you need to try the Dark Cove in the back...

----------


## LongCity

> I dont supposed you know what year that bottle is?? https://wordsofwhisky.com/glendronac...he-label-says/ 
> 
> If you haven't already, you need to try the Dark Cove in the back...



I don’t for sure but it should be its actual stated age. I think it’s a 2018 or 2019 bottle and not the ones people swoon over that is bottled using the juice from when their distillery closed.

I’ve read that the “older than they actually are” bottles aren’t always better. For instance, the 18s that are actually low/mid 20s aren’t as good as the bottles released around 2014/2015 - the ones closer to their stated age. I have a 2014 release 18 and it’s amazing. 

I’ve heard good things about the Dark Cove but right now, I really have no desire to drink a peated expression, unless it’s a Campbeltown or the Lag 8. I loved peat at one point, though.

----------


## Eride

Tried to make him drink the Dark Cove, he wouldn't have it... more for me!  :Clap:

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Dark Cove >>> Laga 8, but the Laga 8 is pretty awesome. I poured that last night.

----------


## A2VR6

> Dark Cove >>> Laga 8, but the Laga 8 is pretty awesome. I poured that last night.



Love Laga 8, actually more than the 16. Funny how the price between the two isnt that far off.

----------


## LongCity

> Dark Cove >>> Laga 8, but the Laga 8 is pretty awesome. I poured that last night.



I’m not sure of the peat profile of the Dark Cove but I found I like the Lag 8 style a lot more than the Ardbeg 10, Laphroaig QC, Compass Box Peat Monster, and Coal Ila 12.

----------


## ercchry

> Attachment 89199
> 
> Got the chance to have a small nip of this, last night, courtesy of Eride. Slightly disappointed and underwhelmed, given all the rave the previous iteration receives.



Oh shit! I just realized I have a bottle of this  :ROFL!: 

Drinking it now, tastes like good old glendronach to me... but yeah nothing Id rave about

----------


## LongCity

> Oh shit! I just realized I have a bottle of this 
> 
> Drinking it now, tastes like good old glendronach to me... but yeah nothing I’d rave about



Old or new bottling?



Bourbon vs Sherry maturation.

----------


## revelations

My brother is a big Scotch fan, but I decided to get him some JD Sinatra select - I have sampled a variety of scotch/whiskies (low to high range) and this is definitely in the top 5.

----------


## ercchry

> Old or new bottling?
> 
> 
> 
> Bourbon vs Sherry maturation.



2019

----------


## Sky

Trying this tonight, quite delicious. Don’t normally drink blended whisky but this one is easy to enjoy.

----------


## davidI

^Nice line-up in the background there too. I'm keen to try that Highland Park 21 (although I'd like to fly to the Orkneys to try it).

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Trying this tonight, quite delicious. Don’t normally drink blended whisky but this one is easy to enjoy.



Love the XR21 and the price is quite reasonable too. Rumor is that it contains Port Ellen in the blend, but this could be about the older edition.

----------


## Sky

> ^Nice line-up in the background there too. I'm keen to try that Highland Park 21 (although I'd like to fly to the Orkneys to try it).



Thanks, but running out of room to display my collection, need to finish the bad ones faster to make room for new ones. I haven't opened the Highland Park 21, not sure when I will but soon I'm sure. 




> Love the XR21 and the price is quite reasonable too. Rumor is that it contains Port Ellen in the blend, but this could be about the older edition.



They say there's whisky from a distillery that no long exist... sounds rare haha and for the price it's good value I think. Might grab a few more.

----------


## Inzane

> Don’t normally drink blended whisky but this one is easy to enjoy.



Blended scotches can surprise sometimes. For example, Johnnie Walker Swing with a few drops of water to open it up is sublime. It can be hard to find on shelves though. I’m definitely picking up another bottle next time I see it.

----------


## 89coupe

Enjoying this tonight.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Blended scotches can surprise sometimes. For example, Johnnie Walker Swing with a few drops of water to open it up is sublime. It can be hard to find on shelves though. I’m definitely picking up another bottle next time I see it.



Bought my brother a bottle of the Swing. Very tasty. I'm a huge fan of blends and things on the cheaper end of the "decent" spirits. 
This was yesterday's choice :

----------


## LongCity

Getting into this guy tonight

----------


## LongCity

Was expecting a heavier punch of sherry

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Was expecting a heavier punch of sherry



You want Sherry to punch you in the urethra, try the newer Costco one that's expensive. I'd have to look it up, but it's nothing like their previous premium Scotch. It's finished in sherry casks and... Zing! 
#NotAsGood

----------


## LongCity

> You want Sherry to punch you in the urethra, try the newer Costco one that's expensive. I'd have to look it up, but it's nothing like their previous premium Scotch. It's finished in sherry casks and... Zing! 
> #NotAsGood



I got a few heavily sherried expressions. I was just expecting more from this one.

----------


## davidI

> I got a few heavily sherried expressions. I was just expecting more from this one.



Any recommendations / favourites?

I can pick-up the Glendronach 12 at the supermarket here for 44 Euros so it's been my "go-to" but I'd like to find some other good sub-$100 sherried whiskys.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Aberlour A'bunadh if sherry is what you are after.

----------


## LongCity

> Any recommendations / favourites?
> 
> I can pick-up the Glendronach 12 at the supermarket here for 44 Euros so it's been my "go-to" but I'd like to find some other good sub-$100 sherried whiskys.



Not knowing what prices are like around you but, as mentioned above, the A’Bunadh. Glenfarclas 105, GlenDronach 18, Tamdhu Batch Strength, and Balvenie 15 SiB, are some others I quite enjoy. Springbank 15, if you want a peatier sherry.

----------


## Toilet_X

> Aberlour A'bunadh if sherry is what you are after.



You have all heard of whiskey dick im sure, but I killed a bottle of this once and have been dead from the waist down since. Great stuff!

Picked up a bottle of 'Venie 21 Portwood. Hope it rapes my liver like it did my wallet.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> Any recommendations / favourites?
> 
> I can pick-up the Glendronach 12 at the supermarket here for 44 Euros so it's been my "go-to" but I'd like to find some other good sub-$100 sherried whiskys.



I love this stuff, it was my go to $50 scotch. Unfortunately unavailable in Canada anymore

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> You have all heard of whiskey dick im sure, but I killed a bottle of this once and have been dead from the waist down since. Great stuff!
> 
> Picked up a bottle of 'Venie 21 Portwood. Hope it rapes my liver like it did my wallet.



Whiskey Dick is a strange thing. Apparently, half the people think that means impotence and the other half thinks it means you could pump on a vaj for a solid 40 min without load blowingsness. 
It's the latter.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Aberlour A'bunadh if sherry is what you are after.



Hey I went to that distillery!

----------


## ercchry

> Whiskey Dick is a strange thing. Apparently, half the people think that means impotence and the other half thinks it means you could pump on a vaj for a solid 40 min without load blowingsness. 
> It's the latter.



It’s the latter, then the former... depending on quantity  :ROFL!:

----------


## davidI

> I love this stuff, it was my go to $50 scotch. Unfortunately unavailable in Canada anymore



Yea, I have a tough time stretching my wallet open to far when the Glendronach 12 and Laphroaig 10 / Quarter Cask tick so many boxes at their prices.


Separate question - does anyone have a good source/link for nice heavy Canadian Glencairn glasses?

----------


## 89coupe

My order arrived today. Rare find, tough to get.

Only 3 left in all of Calgary.

----------


## LongCity

> Yea, I have a tough time stretching my wallet open to far when the Glendronach 12 and Laphroaig 10 / Quarter Cask tick so many boxes at their prices.
> 
> 
> Separate question - does anyone have a good source/link for nice heavy Canadian Glencairn glasses?



https://www.crateandbarrel.ca/canada...an%20glencarin

----------


## 89coupe

Had to try it.

----------


## ercchry

Did you get a friends and family discount?

----------


## OTown

Having a bit of Nikka From The Barrel  :Smilie:

----------


## 89coupe

> Did you get a friends and family discount?



I have a corporate account with Highlander.

----------


## ercchry

> I have a corporate account with Highlander.



That wasn’t the joke  :Frown:

----------


## 89coupe

> That wasn’t the joke



Haha, oh, the name. 

Part of the reason I bought it haha.

----------


## 89coupe

These look like nice sipping glasses 

https://norlanglass.com/

----------


## tirebob

> These look like nice sipping glasses 
> 
> https://norlanglass.com/



I have some of the Norlan's... I really enjoy using them! Great for nosing.

----------


## OTown

> https://www.crateandbarrel.ca/canada...an%20glencarin



Wow 20+$ for shipping for 2 glasses. Looks like im waiting till after the appocalypse for this

----------


## tirebob

> Wow 20+$ for shipping for 2 glasses. Looks like im waiting till after the appocalypse for this



When the ounce or two of scotch you put in these glasses costs double or triple or more than the glasses themselves it, why would the one time investment in the drinking accessories put you off? Of course it won’t improve a Jack Daniels but it it does help with the experience of sipping a fine scotch.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> Yea, I have a tough time stretching my wallet open to far when the Glendronach 12 and Laphroaig 10 / Quarter Cask tick so many boxes at their prices.
> 
> 
> Separate question - does anyone have a good source/link for nice heavy Canadian Glencairn glasses?



I dabbled with some Bowmore 12 which can be found well under $50 on sale, its a nice sipper if you like a medium of smoke/peat but don't want the full blown Ardbeg/Laphroaig/Lag experience which on a daily is a bit much for me.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> When the ounce or two of scotch you put in these glasses costs double or triple or more than the glasses themselves it, why would the one time investment in the drinking accessories put you off? Of course it won’t improve a Jack Daniels but it it does help with the experience of sipping a fine scotch.



Agreed. No problem splurging on a nice whisky glass,and really you only need 1 (or 2) good ones.

----------


## OTown

> When the ounce or two of scotch you put in these glasses costs double or triple or more than the glasses themselves it, why would the one time investment in the drinking accessories put you off? Of course it wont improve a Jack Daniels but it it does help with the experience of sipping a fine scotch.



Apologies, I meant the shipping fees cost more than the glass itself.

----------


## tirebob

> Apologies, I meant the shipping fees cost more than the glass itself.



Actually, my apologies... I think that may have come across a bit snotty... Didn't mean it to be.

----------


## OTown

> Actually, my apologies... I think that may have come across a bit snotty... Didn't mean it to be.



Did not take it as snotty in the least, so no worries. 

I love this thread. It's informative and shows that, even though Ive been drinking scotch for a few years now, I know f*k all about this stuff. 

Cheers gents!

----------


## Disoblige

Cracked a new one out of the six-pack for the weekend.
Just so good. Happy Friday!!!

----------


## OTown

> Cracked a new one out of the six-pack for the weekend.
> Just so good. Happy Friday!!!



Had it just the other day! I love it. Happy friday!

----------


## Toilet_X

For greasy bastards that love the peat, try bruichladdich's port charlotte

----------


## davidI

Norlan Glasses are 25% off right now. I ordered a couple of the Whisky Glasses and a Heavy Rauk Tumbler: https://ca.norlanglass.com/products/norlan-whisky-glass

----------


## Toilet_X

Picked up a farclas 15 sherry. I wanted an abunadh, but i think the hoarders cleaned out coop. Farclas 15 is one of my favs though. If you are a sherry kind of fella you will enjoy.

----------


## tirebob

> Picked up a farclas 15 sherry. I wanted an abunadh, but i think the hoarders cleaned out coop. Farclas 15 is one of my favs though. If you are a sherry kind of fella you will enjoy.



I just opened a Tomatin 14 Port Cask... Very nice bottle! Full of berry, grape and Vanilla hints. I do love a port cask finish!

----------


## Toilet_X

^ You've talked me into it. What's the price tag on her? My first port cask was Balvenie 21, really enjoyed it but pricey.

----------


## tirebob

> ^ You've talked me into it. What's the price tag on her? My first port cask was Balvenie 21, really enjoyed it but pricey.



I cant remember exactly what I paid but I am think it was just over $100... It was a couple months ago I grabbed this and am just getting to it now. Definitely not as expensive as a Balvenie 21 although that is a bottle worth the price!

----------


## Toilet_X

> I cant remember exactly what I paid but I am think it was just over $100... It was a couple months ago I grabbed this and am just getting to it now. Definitely not as expensive as a Balvenie 21 although that is a bottle worth the price!



In the same ball park as the glenfarclas i just bought. You know im actually enjoying it a little more than the port wood. Im a big fan of wine casks, have a really nice sweet bark to them. If you can find yourself a barolo finish, i guarantee you will be pleased with it( if you havent already). Thanks for the suggestion, the tomatin port is next on my list.

----------


## tirebob

> In the same ball park as the glenfarclas i just bought. You know im actually enjoying it a little more than the port wood. Im a big fan of wine casks, have a really nice sweet bark to them. If you can find yourself a barolo finish, i guarantee you will be pleased with it( if you havent already). Thanks for the suggestion, the tomatin port is next on my list.



You need to try a Sauternes casked variety if you like sweetness! A classic is the Glenmorangie Nector d’or for under a hundred bucks... I always have one in my cabinet. I just finished an Arran Sauternes cask I really enjoyed as well.

----------


## Eride

Sipping this one lately, matured in three different casks with a light bit of smoke, really interesting and enjoyable dram!

----------


## Ekliptix

First post in this thread. I took a 2020 break from any drinking, as a test of will-power, but I broke down Saturday and dug this out. My wife got it from her past job in the booze industry. I cracked it and had a few oz. Wow, it was good. Super smooth. I later discovered it may be valuable (?). I true, I wish I'd sold it instead since I think y'all would appreciate it more then me.

----------


## roopi

I believe it's about a $100 bottle isn't it?

----------


## Ekliptix

I hope that's true, in which case I won't feel to bad about drinking the hell out of it. I read it was last sold in 2013, hence my curiosity.

----------


## LongCity

Wow, somehow got unsubscribed from this thread and missed a lot of activity. Anyway, recently cracked these opened.

----------


## arcticcat522

> I believe it's about a $100 bottle isn't it?



If you can get 1 for $100, buy as many as the will sell you. I will buy them from you for $150ea

----------


## LongCity

> You need to try a Sauternes casked variety if you like sweetness! A classic is the Glenmorangie Nector d’or for under a hundred bucks... I always have one in my cabinet. I just finished an Arran Sauternes cask I really enjoyed as well.



I really enjoyed that Arran Sauternes cask finish you let me try.

----------


## roopi

> I hope that's true, in which case I won't feel to bad about drinking the hell out of it. I read it was last sold in 2013, hence my curiosity.



Sorry meant to say it was about $100 when it came out as I recall. Not really sure but that's what I thought.

----------


## Toilet_X

Crackin the Tomatin 14 tonight Bob!

----------


## OTown

First drink with the Glencairn glass. Noticeable difference in taste and overall experience.

----------


## LongCity

> First drink with the Glencairn glass. Noticeable difference in taste and overall experience.



Should be really noticeable in the nose.

Tonight:

----------


## tirebob

> Crackin the Tomatin 14 tonight Bob!



I missed this! Whatcha think??

----------


## roopi

For the Johnny Walker Blue drinkers I saw the 1.75 liter bottle at Costco East Hills yesterday and I believe the price was $399.99.

----------


## Eride

Picked up a few new bottles today, I’ve never sipped the Talisker so I’ll probably start with that one. Which would you crack first?

----------


## Toilet_X

Really enjoyed it, thank you for suggesting it. Ive tried a few Rangies, but not the one you suggested. Im debating the Glenmorangue 12 Sauturnes, or LongCity's Sprinkbank as ive heard great things about them.

----------


## OTown

> Picked up a few new bottles today, I’ve never sipped the Talisker so I’ll probably start with that one. Which would you crack first?



Ive heard great things about the Caribbean cask. Report back when you try it!

----------


## Eride

Oh man I love the Balvenie CC, probably the bottle I’ve gone through the most of from any distillery. Also a huge fan of the HP 18, it was around $150 at Zyn, if you haven’t had it you need to try it!

----------


## Toilet_X

^ i havent had the 'rib cask in a while. Think ill stop by coop on my walk this afternoon.

----------


## Toilet_X

Picked up a Glenfiddich Project XX. WOW.

----------


## Eride

> Picked up a Glenfiddich Project XX. WOW.



Probably my favorite of the experimental series, nice little drop! 

I'm into the Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban right now, I love Glenmorangie so I'm openly biased but you can find this for $70 or so right now, it's fantastic!
DSC_2244 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr

----------


## Toilet_X

> Probably my favorite of the experimental series, nice little drop! 
> 
> I'm into the Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban right now, I love Glenmorangie so I'm openly biased but you can find this for $70 or so right now, it's fantastic!
> DSC_2244 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr



Ive tried the Quinta, been a while since ive had it, but from what i remember its a good bang for your buck, easily compares to bottles in the 100-120 range (i wouldnt shut up to my brother about it). Anyhoops, i got the Glenfiddich XX because i remembered the Cask of Dreams they had being extremely good, but they stopped making it a while ago now. what i was searching for was something close to that, and what i got was BETTER. i cracked that sucker and was grinning ear to ear, great stuff.

----------


## Eride

Found a Cask of Dreams in Strathmore recently, was around $350 haha a bit steep considering it was originally $100 or so.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Glenfiddich XX is great, better than Winter Storm imo in that series. Fire and cane is good for the price too. 

IPA avoid at all cost

----------


## Toilet_X

> Glenfiddich XX is great, better than Winter Storm imo in that series. Fire and cane is good for the price too. 
> 
> IPA avoid at all cost



Thats funny, i was gonna get the ipa, but spotted the xx.

----------


## Eride

> Glenfiddich XX is great, better than Winter Storm imo in that series. Fire and cane is good for the price too. 
> 
> IPA avoid at all cost



Totally agree the IPA was a total miss for me too.

----------


## Eride

Loving the new Arran Private Cask from Kensington, its fantastic! 
DSC_1667 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
DSC_1697 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr

----------


## LongCity

> Loving the new Arran Private Cask from Kensington, its fantastic! 
> DSC_1667 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr



Can you pour it into my mouth like that but from 6ft away?

----------


## Eride

Next time we do a socially distanced lunch I’ll bring it and tape it to a hockey stick, easy peasy.

----------


## 89coupe

Picked these up today.

----------


## killramos

Wait a minute. Those aren’t Scotch!

----------


## 89coupe

> Wait a minute. Those aren’t Scotch!



Bourbon

Whisky family, they are all friends.

----------


## LongCity

Cracked this guy recently.

----------


## tirebob

> Cracked this guy recently.



Details sir!

----------


## LongCity

> Details sir!



Only had a small sip about a week ago but was hoping it was slightly richer and thicker (but that could change down the bottle) but lots of sherry, spiciness, some maltiness, and slightly bitter on the end.

----------


## Eride

Cracked and put a pretty good dent in this one tonight, really sweet, missing a bit of the punch on the finish that I'm used to from a great Ardbeg. It's very drinkable but I was left wanting something more... Probably not worth the steep price point, but if you get a chance for a sip give it a go! 
Ardbeg by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr

----------


## Toilet_X

^ Always wanted to try an Ard. Im still financially recovering ftom the balvenie 21 though. What do you recommend for a lower price with the ardies?

----------


## Eride

Start with the 10, it’s arguably one of the best entry level bottles on the market, affordable and a great introduction to the brand, it’s delicious!

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Wow nice pick up!!! I stared at the last bottle at WoW for a good 15 mins but couldn't pull the trigger at $400. Still have some slight regret about that to this day.

----------


## LongCity

> Cracked and put a pretty good dent in this one tonight, really sweet, missing a bit of the punch on the finish that I'm used to from a great Ardbeg. It's very drinkable but I was left wanting something more... Probably not worth the steep price point, but if you get a chance for a sip give it a go!



Let me take this off your hands, so you don't have to go through the disappointment any longer.

----------


## Inzane

> Probably my favorite of the experimental series, nice little drop! 
> 
> I'm into the Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban right now, I love Glenmorangie so I'm openly biased but you can find this for $70 or so right now, it's fantastic!
> DSC_2244 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr



When did they change it? The Quinta Ruban in my cupboard is a 12 year, not a 14 year.

----------


## LongCity

> When did they change it? The Quinta Ruban in my cupboard is a 12 year, not a 14 year.



2019, I believe. I could be wrong but it's still only two years in the ruby port cask, like the 12 YO was.

----------


## BigDL

I was confused when I saw the Quinta Ruban picture, I was thinking why is the label green instead of black.

----------


## Toilet_X

Anyone else notice a big price increase with lagavulin 16?

----------


## roopi

Used to be about $75 at superstore and now it is $105ish I believe. Costco is similar

----------


## cyra1ax

> Anyone else notice a big price increase with lagavulin 16?



It was "on sale" at Wine and Beyond for $75 a month ago.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Anyone else notice a big price increase with lagavulin 16?



I think most scotches are just alot more expensive in general now.. maybe it's the exchange rate of whatever. Even a Laphroaig Quartercask is >$70 now and Oban 14 is >$110.

----------


## OTown

Wonder if the pandemic has something to do with the pricing. Shipping is getting more expensive and demand for household liquor has increased from what I read

----------


## LongCity

> Used to be about $75 at superstore and now it is $105ish I believe. Costco is similar



Damn, that must have been a really long time ago. The lowest I remember seeing the Lag 16 at RCLS was ~$90 and that was around 2, maybe 3, years ago. Its just under $100 now. 

Popped by RCLS today and they still have solid deals!

----------


## ercchry

Bring back the $50 glendronach!!!  :Cry:   :ROFL!:

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I think Lag 16 was $86 the last time I bought some from Costco a month or so ago

----------


## LongCity

> Bring back the $50 glendronach!!!



That was actually the purpose of my visit haha. See if it was still kicking around

----------


## ercchry

> That was actually the purpose of my visit haha. See if it was still kicking around



Long gone... last event I went to there was an issue with the old rep not releasing something with ALGC and the new rep not being able to bring it into Alberta or something... I dunno I was drunk and it was loud  :ROFL!:

----------


## LongCity

> Long gone... last event I went to there was an issue with the old rep not releasing something with ALGC and the new rep not being able to bring it into Alberta or something... I dunno I was drunk and it was loud



We, also, saw an extremely limited release of the new 15 YO and the disappearance of the 18. The 21 is rolling in again but at ~$100 more than the last release.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Wow decent deals at superstore for sure. The Laga 8 and XX are both no Brainer at those prices

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Willow park has some okay online sale items, the 2 pack of Glencairn glasses for $13.50 is pretty good 

https://www.willowpark.net/collectio...ource=cMonitor

----------


## Disoblige

> Willow park has some okay online sale items, the 2 pack of Glencairn glasses for $13.50 is pretty good



Just ordered 5 bottles and 2 pairs of whiskey glasses. Thank you sir.

----------


## LongCity

> Just ordered 5 bottles and 2 pairs of whiskey glasses. Thank you sir.



What'd you grab?

----------


## Disoblige

> What'd you grab?



Glenmorangie Allta
Macallan 12 Year Old Double Cask
Dalmore Cigar Malt
2x Glenrothes 12 Year Old
2x Glencairn Whiskey Glass - 2 Pack

----------


## LongCity

> Glenmorangie Allta
> Macallan 12 Year Old Double Cask
> Dalmore Cigar Malt
> 2x Glenrothes 12 Year Old
> 2x Glencairn Whiskey Glass - 2 Pack



Nice haul. Debating if I should grab any but I really don’t need anymore bottles.

----------


## LongCity

HP12 at Sobeys for 50 bucks

----------


## tirebob

> Glenmorangie Allta
> Macallan 12 Year Old Double Cask
> Dalmore Cigar Malt
> 2x Glenrothes 12 Year Old
> 2x Glencairn Whiskey Glass - 2 Pack



That Have killed at least one of each of those bottles! The Glenmorangie and Dalmore would be tied for my top two out of those with the Macallan next then the Glenrothes. Enjoy!

----------


## davidI

Not Scotch but a damn fine wedding gift to add to the top shelf of my whiskey collection.

----------


## davidI

I put most of my whiskey bottles into storage until winter other than some cheap Bourbon / Irish stuff for cocktails.

However, I've been scoring big at the Supermarket here the last few days.

I've been buying bottles of Glendronach 12 for 44 Euros which I don't think is that bad of a price for how nice of a whisky it is. The other day I gifted a bottle to a mate and there were only 2 bottles left on the shelf at the supermarket so I figured I better pick-up another in case they ran out. They also had a Glenrothes Whisky Maker's Cut for 40% off at 34 Euros so I thought, why they hell not? Threw it in storage until the Fall.

Today I returned to the same supermarket and the last bottle of Glendronach 12 was 50% off - only 22 Euros!!! Score. 2 bottles of Glendronie in storage until the Fall.

They also had a deal on a Spanish Whisky - DYC 8. I've had it on a hot day on the rocks before and didn't think it was half bad so picked up a bottle for only 12 Euros. Holy shit, at that price - it's better than not bad. It could easily pass for a $30+ Speyside. They had Suntory Toki for 25 Euros as well but I think this DYC 8 is actually quite a bit better than that. Plus, it's cheap enough to throw in an Old Fashioned (which I'm enjoying now).

I'm going to have to track down the older DYC blends but damn they're dangerous at that price.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Picked these 2 bottles up a few weeks ago when they were on sale. 

The old P is an interesting bottle, kinda all over the place with taste. 

The Glen bourbon cask bottle is good, can definitely taste the bourbon element

Both are good additions to break up my collection which is mainly peaty.

----------


## davidI

The craziness of the world's politics and current market returns drove me to put in a big order yesterday... 18-hours later this arrived.



Scotch is getting shelved until the fall but lots of bourbon to sample this summer.

Edit: That 18-year Allardice may be my first investment bottle - figure it can't be worse than holding cash right now. It's the 2019 bottling which means it should be entirely 24+ year whisky. https://wordsofwhisky.com/glendronac...he-label-says/

----------


## tenth

> Not Scotch but a damn fine wedding gift to add to the top shelf of my whiskey collection.



It's a great bottle. Does it say distilled or bottled in Vermont? Curious if they have enough of their own distilled juice for their core range yet, or if they're still buying AB Premium distillate. I laughed a few years ago when I bought up a store pick Whistlepig 10 that was distilled in SE Calgary, barrel aged in Vermont and barrel picked/sold by a store in Dallas, only to be brought back to Calgary.

Not as aged, but the cask strength Alberta Premium is a great buy @ ~$50. Hotter and younger than Whistlepig/Mastersons for sure, but great on the value front. For other rye, be on the lookout for High West's Midwinter Night's Dram. It's the first it's been available in the country in many years (4 or 5 I think). Allegedly not as good as when they were sourcing more aged whiskey, but it's also quite a bit cheaper now (used to be ~$165, now $130 and was on sale at Highlander for $110 yesterday).

----------


## davidI

> It's a great bottle. Does it say distilled or bottled in Vermont? Curious if they have enough of their own distilled juice for their core range yet, or if they're still buying AB Premium distillate. I laughed a few years ago when I bought up a store pick Whistlepig 10 that was distilled in SE Calgary, barrel aged in Vermont and barrel picked/sold by a store in Dallas, only to be brought back to Calgary.
> 
> Not as aged, but the cask strength Alberta Premium is a great buy @ ~$50. Hotter and younger than Whistlepig/Mastersons for sure, but great on the value front. For other rye, be on the lookout for High West's Midwinter Night's Dram. It's the first it's been available in the country in many years (4 or 5 I think). Allegedly not as good as when they were sourcing more aged whiskey, but it's also quite a bit cheaper now (used to be ~$165, now $130 and was on sale at Highlander for $110 yesterday).



It says product of Canada but aged and bottled in Shoreham, VT. My understanding is they've always bought their distillate from Alberta Distillers and it will be a few more years before any of their own distillate will be 10+ years of age. 

I can't find many Canadian whisky's over here (except that JP Wiser's 10 year triple barrel which I think was special for the German market) so I need to track down a source that's not crazily overpriced.

----------


## ercchry

Willowpark has a decent sale today... most notability Auchentoshan 3 wood for $56.99 and Lismore 18 for $68.99

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Yup the email got me, just bought bottles of the Lismore 18, AnCnoc Stack and the Jura Journey

----------


## ercchry

That Lismore is untouchable at that price! I grabbed a couple as my current bottle seems to have a leak  :ROFL!:

----------


## LongCity

Lots of good stuff on that sale, that I want, but I've picked up too many other bottles recently.

Lag 12, Allta, Three Wood, CB Affinity, CB The Circle, then the more expensive guys like the Tomatin 21, OP 25, and GlenAllachie 25 are all intriguing. Hell, even the Dewar's Caribbean 8 might not be a bad try at 30 bucks.

----------


## tirebob

> That Lismore is untouchable at that price! I grabbed a couple as my current bottle seems to have a leak



Helluva deal on that 18yo! I haven’t tried it before. Any feedback?

----------


## ercchry

> Helluva deal on that 18yo! I haven’t tried it before. Any feedback?



If you like glenfarclas, it’s for you! Just a well done highlands/speyside

----------


## Disoblige

Hnnnng, so tempting to get more from Willow Park...

Kensington had the 21 year Aberfeldy for $140, so I got that over the weekend.

----------


## OTown

> Willowpark has a decent sale today... most notability Auchentoshan 3 wood for $56.99 and Lismore 18 for $68.99



I just re-tried the Auchentoshan 3 Wood saturday! I love it, quite nice and a bit smoother than the 12

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Picked up my sale purchases, 4 day weekend so I'll be sampling them over the long weekend

----------


## LongCity

> Picked up my sale purchases, 4 day weekend so I'll be sampling them over the long weekend



Nice!

Happy the sale ended before I ended up grabbing anything.

----------


## Eride

Picked this up from Kensington the other day, it's a bit more earthy and raw than the 16 but very nice! 
DSC_1955 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr

----------


## Disoblige

Wow, you stumbled upon something here.
Photo of 2 of the best things in the world, dogs and whiskey.

This should be a thing moving forward... lol

----------


## davidI

> Wow, you stumbled upon something here.
> Photo of 2 of the best things in the world, dogs and whiskey.
> 
> This should be a thing moving forward... lol



Reddit's whisky/bourbon groups always feature photos of whisky and dogs haha. Man's best friend's best friend.

----------


## davidI

I know this is a Scotch thread but let's talk Canadian whisky for a minute. I've been asked to put on a tasting of Canadian whisky for my group in the UK.

Unfortunately, there's not a lot of selection/availability in the UK (we typically by through https://thewhiskyexchange.com as we have a club discount there).

I'm leaning towards Signal Hill, Lot 40 Rye, and JP Wiser's Dissertation as I believe it gives a good overview of various grains, barrels, styles available in Canada. The sad part is, I haven't been able to locate the bottles to try for myself here first!!

Any other recommendations that I should try to track down? Budget is 200-220GBP for 3 bottles but I'm thinking it may not be worth spending the full budget so we can carry 100GBP over to the next tasting for some high-quality scotch.

----------


## Nufy

Some of the whisky's coming out of Cape Breton are good.

A friend from there suggested the Glen Breton 10 year...

www.glenoradistillery.com

----------


## tirebob

> I know this is a Scotch thread but let's talk Canadian whisky for a minute. I've been asked to put on a tasting of Canadian whisky for my group in the UK.
> 
> Unfortunately, there's not a lot of selection/availability in the UK (we typically by through https://thewhiskyexchange.com as we have a club discount there).
> 
> I'm leaning towards Signal Hill, Lot 40 Rye, and JP Wiser's Dissertation as I believe it gives a good overview of various grains, barrels, styles available in Canada. The sad part is, I haven't been able to locate the bottles to try for myself here first!!
> 
> Any other recommendations that I should try to track down? Budget is 200-220GBP for 3 bottles but I'm thinking it may not be worth spending the full budget so we can carry 100GBP over to the next tasting for some high-quality scotch.



I cannot profess to having a lot of experience with better Canadian whisky but I did buy a bottle of this to take to a friend in England as a gift the last time we visited and he said he really enjoyed it. It is a 21yo Rocky Mountain...

https://www.lcbo.com/webapp/wcs/stor...6#.Xy7Uri2z2w4

----------


## ExtraSlow

For a "basic but good" Canadian Whiskey, a good starting point is the Crown Royal Northern Harvest. Not going to blow off anyones socks, but it's a solid starting point, and a good example of what a rye whiskey is trying to be. 
Move upwards in price/complexity from there obviously.

----------


## LongCity

Popped into RCLS tonight to see what they had. Some new stuff being stocked.

----------


## cyra1ax

Couple of new additions to my collection:

----------


## Brent.ff

Wife got me this.. not a bit peaty guy, but gonna give it a shot..

----------


## OTown

That Shinobu looks pretty cool. Thoughts on it yet?

----------


## roopi

> Wife got me this.. not a bit peaty guy, but gonna give it a shot..



It's a good bottle for the price. In order I would go 12yr, 16yr, 8yr.

----------


## tirebob

> Wife got me this.. not a bit peaty guy, but gonna give it a shot..



This is a fantastic bottle considering it is an 8yo. If you are not into the Islays you may find it overwhelming but definitely a great bottle! You might try opening it up with a bit of water if you find it aggressive.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> It's a good bottle for the price. In order I would go 12yr, 16yr, 8yr.



The 8 is fantastic. I would go 8yo > 12yo > 16yo myself. I like the sweetness of the 8yr. 

They just released a 10yo version at Duty Free and it's even better.

----------


## Inzane

Does anyone know if Johnnie Walker Swing is being sold in Canada currently? I haven’t seen it on shelves in ages and it’s not even coming up on the Liquor connect website.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Does anyone know if Johnnie Walker Swing is being sold in Canada currently? I havent seen it on shelves in ages and its not even coming up on the Liquor connect website.



Can't help, but I bought a bottle for my brother a few years ago, and me, not being into peaty island shit, loves it. Plus the bottle is badass

----------


## davidI

> I know this is a Scotch thread but let's talk Canadian whisky for a minute. I've been asked to put on a tasting of Canadian whisky for my group in the UK.
> 
> Unfortunately, there's not a lot of selection/availability in the UK (we typically by through https://thewhiskyexchange.com as we have a club discount there).
> 
> I'm leaning towards Signal Hill, Lot 40 Rye, and JP Wiser's Dissertation as I believe it gives a good overview of various grains, barrels, styles available in Canada. The sad part is, I haven't been able to locate the bottles to try for myself here first!!
> 
> Any other recommendations that I should try to track down? Budget is 200-220GBP for 3 bottles but I'm thinking it may not be worth spending the full budget so we can carry 100GBP over to the next tasting for some high-quality scotch.



Market research time...

It's been difficult to find things that I can order for my mates in the UK as well as order in Spain but the Lot 40 and Pike's Creek 10y Rum Finish are available in both countries. Still need to get my hands on the Signal Hill and decide between it and the Pike's Creek so that one of the samples is less Rye-forward.

----------


## tirebob

Stopped in at the Real Canadian Super Store so the wife could run in and grab a gift bag for a baby shower so I snuck into the liquor store and found some Tomatin 18 for $88.00/bottle. Pretty good deal on that so I grabbed 2! One I gave to the new father to be and kept one for myself...

----------


## bjstare

> Stopped in at the Real Canadian Super Store so the wife could run in and grab a gift bag for a baby shower so I snuck into the liquor store and found some Tomatin 18 for $88.00/bottle. Pretty good deal on that so I grabbed 2! One I gave to the new father to be and kept one for myself...



That’s a great bottle. I might have to go grab one at that price.

----------


## Disoblige

Thanks 
@tirebob
. Snagged one today.

----------


## tirebob

> That’s a great bottle. I might have to go grab one at that price.






> Thanks 
> @tirebob
> . Snagged one today.



You won't regret it! Fabulous desert scotch, and at that price I don't think you will find a better 18yo out there at the moment.

----------


## ercchry

> You won't regret it! Fabulous desert scotch, and at that price I don't think you will find a better 18yo out there at the moment.



Yup, I’d say it even beats out that Lismore 18 sale

----------


## Nufy

As I venture down this Scotch Highway, I am discovering that I am liking the Speyside versions of Scotch a bit more than the others...

Highlands are next...


Any one recommend a list of speysides to start buying / sampling ?

Thanks.

----------


## bjstare

> You won't regret it! Fabulous desert scotch, and at that price I don't think you will find a better 18yo out there at the moment.



Yeah it was the one that got me really started on scotch drinking haha. It goes down very easy.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Only one I can say is aberlour because I toured that distillery in 2008.

----------


## tenth

> For a "basic but good" Canadian Whiskey, a good starting point is the Crown Royal Northern Harvest. Not going to blow off anyones socks, but it's a solid starting point, and a good example of what a rye whiskey is trying to be. 
> Move upwards in price/complexity from there obviously.



I really enjoyed Northern Harvest, but was only disappointed by the finish. Super short and simple for a whisky that (very controversially) won a major international award. At around that price range (and punching above its weight into price ranges much higher), Lot 40 is my go to and always in my bar.

Certain states get Crown Royal hand selected barrels at a higher proof that are supposed to be quite good. I would be very interested in trying those, if they ever come out locally.

----------


## tenth

> Any one recommend a list of speysides to start buying / sampling ?



Personal favourites have been Aberlour (A'bunadh), Benromach (100 proof / cask strength), Glenfarclas (15 year is proofed up compared to the 17), Craigellachie (13 is regularly on sale @ highlander for $50), Tamdhu (batch strength), Mortlach (out there flavour profile) and Benrinnes. Sub out the high proof ones for others in the range if getting punched in the face by a drink isn't your thing.

And Macallan at the right price, but I haven't bought it in Canada in forever. Their hype of 7+ years ago destroyed all value in Canada. The old sherry 12 I think can still be found at an OK price in the US.

----------


## OTown

A few new additions to the collection. Thanks for the suggestion gents.

Had the Toki yesterday and it was really nice and smooth. For $50 at superstore its a pretty good price! 

The Dal for around $80 at costco seems like a good deal too

----------


## davidI

More controversy from Jim Murray:

https://www.whiskymonster.com/jim-mu...ers-announced/

----------


## roopi

Interesting. Anyone seen it around? Might as well try a bottle at this price.

----------


## bjstare

> Interesting. Anyone seen it around? Might as well try a bottle at this price.



I just ordered (I think the last one) from Craft Cellars. Have to drive all the way to the NE to pick it up, but also got a bottle of GlenDronach 2009 Vintage Single Malt on sale for $63.

Hope they can fill the order of the Alberta stuff, I'm interested to try it.

----------


## roopi

Just placed an order online through Coop. No idea if its actually available. I guess I'll find out tomorrow when I try and pick it up.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Went to Shawnessy co-op this evening for a bottle of it, sold out, called auburn and also sold out. Called quarry park and they said they had a couple bottles left, got there and they were keeping it behind the counter. 

Might be hard to find pretty quick, another fellow came in looking for it while I was talking to the till clerk in Shawnessy.

----------


## roopi

Shit I ordered online from Auburn Bay Coop. Never got an email saying it wasn't available but I'm not sure how their system works.

----------


## LongCity

> Shit I ordered online from Auburn Bay Coop. Never got an email saying it wasn't available but I'm not sure how their system works.



YMMV but they send a bunch of emails; one saying the order was successfully placed, one saying it’s ready for pick up, then a final order summary. If something is sold out at your pick up location, they’ll call you and let you know or send an email notification. I’ve had both instances take place.

----------


## davidI

> Might be hard to find pretty quick, another fellow came in looking for it while I was talking to the till clerk in Shawnessy.



I wouldn't be surprised if that is my buddy who I asked to grab me a bottle and throw it in storage until I can make it to Canada.

----------


## roopi

> YMMV but they send a bunch of emails; one saying the order was successfully placed, one saying it’s ready for pick up, then a final order summary. If something is sold out at your pick up location, they’ll call you and let you know or send an email notification. I’ve had both instances take place.



Got the phone call today that the order has been cancelled. They have removed it from online as well now because of high demand. She did advise that they would be getting a small quantity tomorrow morning but you have to come in to purchase it.

----------


## tirebob

> More controversy from Jim Murray:
> 
> https://www.whiskymonster.com/jim-mu...ers-announced/



The only thing controversial is people keep using the *SCOTCH* thread to talk about whiskies other than scotch!  :Guns: 

 :Burn Out:

----------


## LongCity

> Got the phone call today that the order has been cancelled. They have removed it from online as well now because of high demand. She did advise that they would be getting a small quantity tomorrow morning but you have to come in to purchase it.



The Jim Murray effect. Though, most serious whisky drinkers don’t like him, his name and words hold a lot of weight. He sent the Crown Royal flying off the shelves when he named it whiskey of the year.

----------


## Disoblige

> The only thing controversial is people keep using the *SCOTCH* thread to talk about whiskies other than scotch!



Ok I was hesitant to even mention the Peanut Butter whiskey by Minhas called Deez Nuts  :ROFL!:

----------


## davidI

> The only thing controversial is people keep using the *SCOTCH* thread to talk about whiskies other than scotch!



Meh, at least it's still whisky - not whiskey  :Smilie: 

Good news is that the reviews I've watched of this year's choice are much better than the CR Northern Harvest. Seems like Jim got this one right, at least from a quality for money perspective. 

I assume Jim always gets sent bottles from distillers to review - I often wonder if Diageo sent him a much nicer bottle of Northern Harvest than typical on purpose or whether it was just batch inconsistency.

----------


## ercchry

My theory is pay to win... or a lifetime of consumption has made him a raving lunatic... or simply naming mediocre Canadian ryes is just the right amount of controversy to keep him relevant

----------


## you&me

> Meh, at least it's still whisky - not whiskey 
> 
> Good news is that the reviews I've watched of this year's choice are much better than the CR Northern Harvest. Seems like Jim got this one right, at least from a quality for money perspective. 
> 
> I assume Jim always gets sent bottles from distillers to review - I often wonder if Diageo sent him a much nicer bottle of Northern Harvest than typical on purpose or whether it was just batch inconsistency.



I don't know that the testing protocols are for the Whisky Bible, but I thought it was interesting when I read that Cigar Aficionado (sister publication to Whisky Advocate) will retail purchase any smoke that they're reviewing, so ensure a genuine product is being reviewed, and there are no 'ringers'.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

It's in such high demand, the liquor store made me hide it in my cart, after checkout, and while carrying it to the car. They received over 300 phone calls about it.I was also told only Co-op will have it, since they had 72 cases in storage, someone accidentally ordered last year, and has been sitting around on a pallet, once those are gone, that's it for a while. Liquor connect (alberta distribution company) has 250 cases, but they're locked down by the owners right now, so when they are released, expect them to cost much more.

I also heard some co-op liquor stores haven't even received their orders (of the 72) yet, so keep an eye out.

----------


## Disoblige

I feel like if I didn't get my hands on one on the initial news, no point putting in too much effort into it especially if there is going to be a hike in price. Not like there isn't 100s of other tasty options to sip on. Who cares what one dude has to say, lol.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Was at 16ave COOP and they have sign up on the door and at the whisky aisle that it is out of stock

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Glad I snagged one the other night, but I don't regularly drink rye so busy a yolo purchase for me, I like peaty scotch.

But for the price point and the award, why not. Also because 'berta.

Will most likely sample it tonight.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

It's funny, it usually only wins, because it's one of the last "100% rye" products out there, and while the distillery is local, the owners are out of Chicago (Beam Suntory).

----------


## bjstare

Got an email that said my order is ready, so assuming they actually set aside their last one for me. I’m not really a rye guy, but worth a shot for the price. Now I just have to set aside some time to make the trek to the wrong side of Deerfoot.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Pretty good stuff!

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## bjstare

:ROFL!:  anything’s good when you mix it with coke.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

It's surprisingly smooth for being 65%, added a few drops of water and enjoyed it more so. Really get the caramel flavour, very enjoyable and great for the price point

----------


## bjstare

Got mine today. Also didn’t notice til I got home that they gave me a different bottle of glendronach than what I ordered. The one they gave me was $20 more than the one I paid for though, so yay. 



Edit: no idea how I got a sideways attachment and upright embed. Posting pics from phones is evidently not foolproof.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Nice upgrade. That's a craft cellars exclusive I believe

----------


## bjstare

I’ve tried both those bottles now. The rye was surprisingly good. Even for my unrefined palate, it was a great experience to drink... seemed more to have complex flavours than what I am used to. 

The glendronch is fantastic. I would definitely say it’s worth the regular price of $115, so it was a steal at $65.

----------


## LongCity

> I’ve tried both those bottles now. The rye was surprisingly good. Even for my unrefined palate, it was a great experience to drink... seemed more to have complex flavours than what I am used to. 
> 
> The glendronch is fantastic. I would definitely say it’s worth the regular price of $115, so it was a steal at $65.



Which GlenDronach were you supposed to get?

----------


## bjstare

> Which GlenDronach were you supposed to get?



2009 single malt

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> 2009 single malt



It's a fantastic bottle. I picked one up the other day, opened it that night, and went back to grab another bottle the next day. Fantastic value at $65

----------


## tirebob

I got floored today by a group of guys from an outdoorsman club I take care of with advice etc all the time. They all got together and brought me this amazing bottle to my work today!

Looking forward to tasting this one...

----------


## 89coupe

Know you guys were looking for nice Whisky glasses, I found these at the Bay, real crystal, super heavy, nice size.

----------


## ExtraSlow

You: "how's the flavor?"
Me: "eh, it's fine I guess"

----------


## davidI

I need to pick up a bottle of whisky for hiking and outdoor stuff here in Bulgaria. 

It's going in a flask so nothing too fancy. I want something I can geek out on a bit but that non-whisky drinkers can also enjoy and I think I'll go Irish (added benefit of Irish Coffees on the mountain).

The local shop has Bushmill Black Bush or Jameson Black Barrel. Anyone tried both and can offer a recommendation or comparison?


Edit: Found another shop with Caskmate Stout or Teeling Single Malt. I'd really love to try all 4 but need to decide on one for now...

----------


## ercchry

I drank all the bushes at an event, but between giggling about the names, and how tall of a pour the rep was serving, I remember exactly nothing about them

----------


## davidI

Went with the Jameson Black Barrel - only 23 Euros.

Super easy drinking whisky. Dangerously so, actually. 

Not very complex but lots of vanilla and oak with a hint of Christmas spices (cinnamon, nutmeg, allspice) on the finish and that lingering Jameson honey.

Highly recommended for those looking for something ridiculously smooth.

----------


## 89coupe

Picked up some new bourbons

----------


## msommers

Can someone recommend some Japanese scotch's they enjoy? We're doing a tasting tomorrow and we each have picked a country to buy from.

----------


## OTown

> Can someone recommend some Japanese scotch's they enjoy? We're doing a tasting tomorrow and we each have picked a country to buy from.



I quite like "Nikka from the Barrel" although the coffee grain is also apparently highly rated

----------


## 89coupe

> Can someone recommend some Japanese scotch's they enjoy? We're doing a tasting tomorrow and we each have picked a country to buy from.



This is fantastic.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Can someone recommend some Japanese scotch's they enjoy? We're doing a tasting tomorrow and we each have picked a country to buy from.



I would probably do Taketsuru Pure Malt... and to not call it Japanese Scotch hah

----------


## Disoblige

> I would probably do Taketsuru Pure Malt... and to not call it Japanese Scotch hah



You sure that is still available?

I got an almost empty bottle of it that I purposely stopped drinking because I thought there was a shortage and they're not making that anymore?

----------


## bjstare

Japanese scotch  :ROFL!:

----------


## msommers

Ended up with this guy. Didn't realize how much more expensive the Japanese stuff, everything was $100 or more.

Also my apologies to the snowflakes for calling it a scotch. Mr. Miyagi is most certainly disappointed, will definitely harakiri soon.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> You sure that is still available?
> 
> I got an almost empty bottle of it that I purposely stopped drinking because I thought there was a shortage and they're not making that anymore?



Yep! They are readily available now at zyn or kwm. Probably Wine and Beyond too. Around $85

----------


## roopi

> Ended up with this guy. Didn't realize how much more expensive the Japanese stuff, everything was $100 or more.
> 
> Also my apologies to the snowflakes for calling it a scotch. Mr. Miyagi is most certainly disappointed, will definitely harakiri soon.



Solid choice for the price point.

----------


## msommers

I agree, really enjoyed it! All of the options we had tonight were really good and quite different. Watched Scotch the golden dream afterwards ha

----------


## davidI

Just found a bottle of Glendronach Parliament 21 for 130 Euros. 

Seems like a decent price given how crazy prices are spiraling out-of-control but it's still tough to pull the trigger on such an expensive bottle when I could get two nice 65 Euro bottles...

Anyone had it? Worth the coin?

----------


## asp integra

> Ended up with this guy. Didn't realize how much more expensive the Japanese stuff, everything was $100 or more.
> 
> Also my apologies to the snowflakes for calling it a scotch. Mr. Miyagi is most certainly disappointed, will definitely harakiri soon.



That stuff is sooooooo good! My buddy brought me home a bottle from Japan a few years back that was painted with Mt Fuji on it. One of the most beautiful bottles I have ever seen. I kept it as a decanter once we drank through it.

----------


## Eride

> Just found a bottle of Glendronach Parliament 21 for 130 Euros. 
> 
> Seems like a decent price given how crazy prices are spiraling out-of-control but it's still tough to pull the trigger on such an expensive bottle when I could get two nice 65 Euro bottles...
> 
> Anyone had it? Worth the coin?



The 21 is a fantastic bottle, I still think i prefer the 18 personally but it's well worth adding to the shelf.

----------


## davidI

> That stuff is sooooooo good! My buddy brought me home a bottle from Japan a few years back that was painted with Mt Fuji on it. One of the most beautiful bottles I have ever seen. I kept it as a decanter once we drank through it.



A little info on the bottle shape from when I visited the Yamazaki Distillery:

"Reflecting the rich nature of Japan and the sensitivity of the Japanese, Hibiki comes in a shape that aptly represents the character of the country. Japanese people appreciate the changing subtleties in nature and incorporate their beauty into everyday life. The 24-faceted Hibiki bottle symbolies the 24 hours of a day and the 24 seasons of the Japanese calendar."

----------


## 89coupe

Wrong thread*

----------


## davidI

> Wrong thread*



We should rename this "The Whisk(e)y Thread".

How's that Little Book you posted in the Drinking Thread?

----------


## 89coupe

> We should rename this "The Whisk(e)y Thread".
> 
> How's that Little Book you posted in the Drinking Thread?



I’m terrible at describing how something tastes, but I did enjoy it, very strong 122 proof, but surprisingly smooth.

----------


## davidI

> I’m terrible at describing how something tastes, but I did enjoy it, very strong 122 proof, but surprisingly smooth.



I find it challenging to pull nuance out of bourbon as well due to the sweetness/oak. I find the differences are typically more on the nose than palate.

I'm in the midst of planning a Scotch tasting in Bulgaria at the moment. Hoping to have around 340 Euros to play with for 4 bottles.

It's my first tasting with this group so I'm not choosing anything too obscure, but rather nice commonly available drams that have cheaper options in their vertical that newbies can afford.

Going to go regional for this tasting but didn't find anything available locally for Lowlands or Cambletown (only Auchentoshan 3 Wood and Glen Scotia Double Cask) so going with the following:

Speyside - Glenfarclas 21
Highlands - Clynelish 14
Islands - Highland Park 18
Islay - Ardbeg Uigeadail

Any critiques?

----------


## tirebob

> We should rename this "The Whisk(e)y Thread".
> 
> How's that Little Book you posted in the Drinking Thread?



Orrrrrr... Just start a new thread that deals directly with the heresy you speak of and leave us scotch snobs alone with our own intended thread!  :Smilie:

----------


## Disoblige

Glenmorangie Allta is one of my favorites recently and I keep going back to it. If it goes on sale again, I'm grabbing a couple bottles.

----------


## tirebob

> Glenmorangie Allta is one of my favorites recently and I keep going back to it. If it goes on sale again, I'm grabbing a couple bottles.



Great desert scotch! I have killed a couple bottles myself.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Great desert scotch! I have killed a couple bottles myself.



How does it compare to the Nectar D'Or?

----------


## tirebob

> How does it compare to the Nectar D'Or?



This really is no answer TBH but I would have to just say they are similar but different haha! I think if you like one you will like the other. These are apparently both based with the original 10yo but then finished further aging in different casks imparting subtleties. Both are fabulously sweet and really coat the tongue but maybe a bit more citrus in the Alta and a little more honeyed edge to the Nector d'or thanks to those Sauturnes Casks!

----------


## cyra1ax

> This really is no answer TBH but I would have to just say they are similar but different haha! I think if you like one you will like the other. These are apparently both based with the original 10yo but then finished further aging in different casks imparting subtleties. Both are fabulously sweet and really coat the tongue but maybe a bit more citrus in the Alta and a little more honeyed edge to the Nector d'or thanks to those Sauturnes Casks!



I'll trust your distinguished palate on this one haha!

----------


## BigDL

> This really is no answer TBH but I would have to just say they are similar but different haha! I think if you like one you will like the other. These are apparently both based with the original 10yo but then finished further aging in different casks imparting subtleties. Both are fabulously sweet and really coat the tongue but maybe a bit more citrus in the Alta and a little more honeyed edge to the Nector d'or thanks to those Sauturnes Casks!



That sounds tasty, I'll have to keep an eye out for it.

----------


## 89coupe

> I find it challenging to pull nuance out of bourbon as well due to the sweetness/oak. I find the differences are typically more on the nose than palate.
> 
> I'm in the midst of planning a Scotch tasting in Bulgaria at the moment. Hoping to have around 340 Euros to play with for 4 bottles.
> 
> It's my first tasting with this group so I'm not choosing anything too obscure, but rather nice commonly available drams that have cheaper options in their vertical that newbies can afford.
> 
> Going to go regional for this tasting but didn't find anything available locally for Lowlands or Cambletown (only Auchentoshan 3 Wood and Glen Scotia Double Cask) so going with the following:
> 
> Speyside - Glenfarclas 21
> ...



The only one I have tried on that list is the Glenfarclas 21

Ill have to pull it off the shelf and pour a glass, I dont remember what it even tasted like.

----------


## Penguin_Racecar

> Can someone recommend some Japanese scotch's they enjoy? We're doing a tasting tomorrow and we each have picked a country to buy from.



The Hibiki you bought is a good choice. I bought one in the US for $58 a couple years ago, but can't find it for anything less than $114 locally. The Nikka 12 is nice too, but the one that really impressed me was the Nikka Coffey Malt I tried at the MS Whisky Festival 2 years ago. One of the most stand-out ones from the evening for sure. https://zyn.ca/collections/all/produ...ka-coffey-malt

----------


## msommers

> The Hibiki you bought is a good choice. I bought one in the US for $58 a couple years ago, but can't find it for anything less than $114 locally. The Nikka 12 is nice too, but the one that really impressed me was the Nikka Coffey Malt I tried at the MS Whisky Festival 2 years ago. One of the most stand-out ones from the evening for sure. https://zyn.ca/collections/all/produ...ka-coffey-malt



You're in luck, it's still on-sale at Craft Cellars for $106. Their online purchase system is incredibly slow, but their in-store inventory is ample enough that it's likely not necessary. Amazing selection in there!

https://craftcellars.ca/product/sunt...anese-harmony/

----------


## 89coupe

Picked these up today.

----------


## Disoblige

^^ Interested to hear how they stack up.

Especially with many Japanese whiskies going the no age route, or NAS as they say...

----------


## 89coupe

> ^^ Interested to hear how they stack up.
> 
> Especially with many Japanese whiskies going the no age route, or NAS as they say...



Was told they are blends from different years, limited quantity.

So I grabbed both. Will give an update when I crack them open.

----------


## ercchry

All this Japanese talk... don’t mind if I do

----------


## ExtraSlow

So this isn't the scotch thread then? I drank some Royal Reserve the other day, will brads head explode if I post an arty photo of that?

----------


## tirebob

> So this isn't the scotch thread then? I drank some Royal Reserve the other day, will brads head explode if I post an arty photo of that?



Mine might...

----------


## Penguin_Racecar

> You're in luck, it's still on-sale at Craft Cellars for $106. Their online purchase system is incredibly slow, but their in-store inventory is ample enough that it's likely not necessary. Amazing selection in there!
> 
> https://craftcellars.ca/product/sunt...anese-harmony/



Thanks for the tip - I still have a third of a bottle left. Might pick up a Nikka Coffey Malt next, or possibly the Clynelish 14.

----------


## tirebob

Hey if any of you want a stupid cheap decent banger scotch, Tomatin 12yo is on sale at Coop Wines and Spirits (Airdrie at least) for $39/bottle!!

----------


## Disoblige

> Hey if any of you want a stupid cheap decent banger scotch, Tomatin 12yo is on sale at Coop Wines and Spirits (Airdrie at least) for $39/bottle!!



What's with the Tomatin being marked down so regularly? That 18 at Liquorstore is like regular price $88 lol.

Not complaining, just surprised.

----------


## 89coupe

Honey & spice, very nice.

----------


## tirebob

> What's with the Tomatin being marked down so regularly? That 18 at Liquorstore is like regular price $88 lol.
> 
> Not complaining, just surprised.



Obviously there are some deals out there! I am guessing they either over-produced or they are trying a marketing tactic based on their position to get new customers who are quickly being priced out of anything of reasonable quality.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Tomatin 18 is a wonderful single malt. Good deal if <$100

----------


## tirebob

> Tomatin 18 is a wonderful single malt. Good deal if <$100



Agreed... It is such an easy drinking, pleasant, unoffencive scotch while still being complex enough that newbies and snobs can appreciate it together!

----------


## Disoblige

Appreciate the heads up on the 12 
@tirebob
.
Good to stock up over the holidays and also some stocking stuffer gifts!

----------


## tirebob

> Appreciate the heads up on the 12 
> @tirebob
> .
> Good to stock up over the holidays and also some stocking stuffer gifts!



I would have bought a case of it if for the same reasons if they had one, but they were down to the last two bottles when I was in so I had to settle for that...

----------


## Disoblige

> I would have bought a case of it if for the same reasons if they had one, but they were down to the last two bottles when I was in so I had to settle for that...



Keep the info coming if you have it!
I'll do the same on my ventures.

----------


## tirebob

> Keep the info coming if you have it!
> I'll do the same on my ventures.



 :thumbs up:

----------


## bjstare

Usually dip into my wife's dad's collection for a "tasting" when we're over there for a weekly dinner; this is what we got into last night. My favorites were the Kilchoman 100% Islay (one on the left), and Ardbeg. The Nikka was a very easy drinking whiskey as well, first Japanese one I've tried.

----------


## Neil4Speed

Someone likes the smoke!! I havn't tried all of them, but the Ardbeg is a gem.

I also think Bowmore gets looked over a bit.. Fantastic whiskey, not punching you in the face with smoke but rather using it in a nuanced approach.

----------


## bjstare

Interesting. I have a bottle of Bowmore 12 that basically tastes like paint thinner to me, which is why I didn't even bother trying the 15. I'll have to give that one a taste next time.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Bowmore 12 is probably one of my least favorite scotches, and the 15yo wasn't that much better either. However the 18yo, I can drink that all day. It's so good. Also had quite a few very good independent bottlings of Bowmore.

----------


## Penguin_Racecar

> Interesting. I have a bottle of Bowmore 12 that basically tastes like paint thinner to me, which is why I didn't even bother trying the 15. I'll have to give that one a taste next time.



Ardbeg is pretty high up there on the phenolic/medicinal/smoky scale, so I'm a bit surprised you don't like the Bowmore 12. I think the 15 is just a sherry cask finish of the same Bowmore 12 recipe, no? Also holy crap Bowmore, pushing the amount of caramel colouring you're allowed to add to Scotch.

----------


## Disoblige

Superstore Liquorstore.


Grabbed 3 Tomatin 12s (Seton location). May grab more if I really like it.

Took the Toki as well (+1000 PC pts) as I enjoyed that too, but I see it go on sale for $49.99 a lot.

----------


## tirebob

Fuck buy that Tomatin 18 for under $90/bottle too!




> Superstore Liquorstore.
> 
> 
> Grabbed 3 Tomatin 12s (Seton location). May grab more if I really like it.
> 
> Took the Toki as well (+1000 PC pts) as I enjoyed that too, but I see it go on sale for $49.99 a lot.

----------


## Disoblige

> Fuck buy that Tomatin 18 for under $90/bottle too!



I got one the last time you mentioned it but I had way too many bottles open and didn't want to crack it yet.

Tonight I'm going to do a comparison between the 12 and 18.

----------


## tirebob

> I got one the last time you mentioned it but I had way too many bottles open and didn't want to crack it yet.
> 
> Tonight I'm going to do a comparison between the 12 and 18.



Haha! AT one point I had over 70 bottles and not a single one unopened. With covid earlier in the year I stopped buying and finally dedicated myself to getting through all my stock so when we would have a few people over or bbq's we focused on the lowest level bottles and worked back. I am finally running low and am going to start keeping a more manageable level.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

I understand that feeling. I have 23 opened bottles right now and MANY times more unbottled ones, otherwise I would be picking up that Tomatin 18 too.

----------


## bjstare

> I got one the last time you mentioned it but I had way too many bottles open and didn't want to crack it yet.
> 
> Tonight I'm going to do a comparison between the 12 and 18.



Hows the 12? If it's good, I'll probably pick up a few.

----------


## Eride

I think the best scotch I’ve ever had was a Tomatin, such an underrated distillery!

----------


## tirebob

> Hows the 12? If it's good, I'll probably pick up a few.



It really is pretty decent man... Definitely a lot better than the price indicates!

----------


## Disoblige

> Hows the 12? If it's good, I'll probably pick up a few.



Just finished sipping a glass with some fruit. Really like it.
Smells like sweet raisin bread initially, has a slight spice when you taste it and easy to drink. Lotta fruity notes but subtle. 

So far it's a winner, especially for $40. Excited to try the 18.

----------


## Disoblige

Had another glass of the 12 and diggin' it for sure.

Round 3!


Definitely less fruity, more spice. Leaves my tongue feeling dry.
Pretty darn good as well! Smells like caramel popcorn.

----------


## davidI

> I'm in the midst of planning a Scotch tasting in Bulgaria at the moment. Hoping to have around 340 Euros to play with for 4 bottles.
> 
> It's my first tasting with this group so I'm not choosing anything too obscure, but rather nice commonly available drams that have cheaper options in their vertical that newbies can afford.
> 
> Going to go regional for this tasting but didn't find anything available locally for Lowlands or Cambletown (only Auchentoshan 3 Wood and Glen Scotia Double Cask) so going with the following:
> 
> Speyside - Glenfarclas 21
> Highlands - Clynelish 14
> Islands - Highland Park 18
> ...



All of these Tomatin posts are making me consider replacing the Clynelish 14 with the Tomatin 14 Port Cask.

With the Clynelish, perhaps there's too much similarity with the salty/peaty HP 18 and Ardbeg, even though it's best known for its waxy flavours. 

Anyone have the Tomatin 14 Port Cask? I expect it's a little sweet for my palette but given it's a tasting for a lot of newbies, perhaps it would offer more variety for them than having 3 Coastal Whiskies...?

----------


## tirebob

I haven't tried that specific one, but Port Casked malts are always tasty! I would not hesitate to give it a whirl.




> All of these Tomatin posts are making me consider replacing the Clynelish 14 with the Tomatin 14 Port Cask.
> 
> With the Clynelish, perhaps there's too much similarity with the salty/peaty HP 18 and Ardbeg, even though it's best known for its waxy flavours. 
> 
> Anyone have the Tomatin 14 Port Cask? I expect it's a little sweet for my palette but given it's a tasting for a lot of newbies, perhaps it would offer more variety for them than having 3 Coastal Whiskies...?

----------


## davidI

> I haven't tried that specific one, but Port Casked malts are always tasty! I would not hesitate to give it a whirl.



Another enthusiast made a good point that it would be good to have an ex-bourbon cask in the tasting. Perhaps I'll just need to pick up the Tomatin for myself!

----------


## bjstare

Picked up a Tomatin 12, and also Balvenie doublewood (on sale for $74) at superstore today. If I get along with the Tomatin, I'll probably buy a few more. That's dirt cheap.

----------


## skandalouz_08

> Picked up a Tomatin 12, and also Balvenie doublewood (on sale for $74) at superstore today. If I get along with the Tomatin, I'll probably buy a few more. That's dirt cheap.



I believe the Balvenie double wood is regular priced at $69.99 at Costco liquor. Haven't bought it in a month but pretty sure that's what it was last time I was in there.

----------


## asp integra

> I believe the Balvenie double wood is regular priced at $69.99 at Costco liquor. Haven't bought it in a month but pretty sure that's what it was last time I was in there.



Yes, its usually high 60s at costco. I have seen it for $64.95 at superstore as well. One of the best Scotches you can buy, let alone for those prices if you ask me!

----------


## bjstare

I got into the tomatin 12 just now. Value for dollar has to be one of, if not the best, one I’ve had. Will buy more. 

Re: doublewood, within the last year I haven’t seen it lower than 78 or so at Costco. I check every time I’m there. When/what location did you guys see it for $65??

For Costco deals, lagavulin 16 is very hard to beat. 90 there vs 100-115 everywhere else.

----------


## skandalouz_08

> I got into the tomatin 12 just now. Value for dollar has to be one of, if not the best, one I’ve had. Will buy more. 
> 
> Re: doublewood, within the last year I haven’t seen it lower than 78 or so at Costco. I check every time I’m there. When/what location did you guys see it for $65??
> 
> For Costco deals, lagavulin 16 is very hard to beat. 90 there vs 100-115 everywhere else.



I go to the East Hills Costco.

----------


## davidI

Happy Days...

----------


## Penguin_Racecar

> Happy Days...



Nice. I just picked up the Clynelish on the weekend after having it on my short list for the last 2-3 years, as a big Compass Box fan. Pretty impressed with it so far.

----------


## asp integra

> Re: doublewood, within the last year I haven’t seen it lower than 78 or so at Costco. I check every time I’m there. When/what location did you guys see it for $65??
> .



I have seen it for mid to high 60s at Superstore in signal hill

----------


## bjstare

> I have seen it for mid to high 60s at Superstore in signal hill



I've never been to East Hills costco, and probably won't ever be. Good to know its cheap at superstore in the SW, I'm there once every couple weeks (but for some reason haven't seen it that cheap as of yet). I def won't be paying high 70's anymore. Thanks guys.

----------


## davidI

Tasted the Clynelish 14 tonight. What an underrated treat it is. Way better and more complex than Glenmorangie 10 (why's it so popular?) as a sweet, floral, Highland dram.

Clynelish 14 – 46% ABV
Colour: Light Golden Peach
Nose: Apples, Caramel, Vanilla Oak, Flowers. Water brings out wax and red-berry candy fruits. 
Palate: Brown Sugar, Peach, Lemon, Honey. Oily (Buttery). Water brings more seaside qualities – a very light salty spice (ginger candy without the intensity). The spice is like that of a cigar, without the tobacco leaf flavour.
Finish: Candied fruits and honey. A lingering wax with that cigar leaf spice (sans leaf).
Overall: 7/10. May even bump it to 8/10 for the price.
Complex, sweet fruit with flowers, wax, and trailing smoke/spice that's hard to describe. Not Christmas spice but dried fruit candies. Every sip offers something new - very difficult to describe but all the more challenging to try and figure out.

----------


## tirebob

> Tasted the Clynelish 14 tonight. What an underrated treat it is. Way better and more complex than Glenmorangie 10 (why's it so popular?) as a sweet, floral, Highland dram.
> 
> Clynelish 14 – 46% ABV
> Colour: Light Golden Peach
> Nose: Apples, Caramel, Vanilla Oak, Flowers. Water brings out wax and red-berry candy fruits. 
> Palate: Brown Sugar, Peach, Lemon, Honey. Oily (Buttery). Water brings more seaside qualities – a very light salty spice (ginger candy without the intensity). The spice is like that of a cigar, without the tobacco leaf flavour.
> Finish: Candied fruits and honey. A lingering wax with that cigar leaf spice (sans leaf).
> Overall: 7/10. May even bump it to 8/10 for the price.
> Complex, sweet fruit with flowers, wax, and trailing smoke/spice that's hard to describe. Not Christmas spice but dried fruit candies. Every sip offers something new - very difficult to describe but all the more challenging to try and figure out.



This is one I have never tried before. I might have to give it a whirl!

----------


## roopi

> Tasted the Clynelish 14 tonight. What an underrated treat it is. Way better and more complex than Glenmorangie 10 (why's it so popular?) as a sweet, floral, Highland dram.



You are comparing a $100 bottle vs a $50 bottle. I haven't tried the Clynelish 14 but the Glenmorangie 10 is excellent value IMO.

----------


## Eride

> You are comparing a $100 bottle vs a $50 bottle. I haven't tried the Clynelish 14 but the Glenmorangie 10 is excellent value IMO.



Totally agree, the Glenmo 10 is a fantastic entry level bottle! 

This on the other hand was supremely disappointing... thin mouth feel, very little character and not much of a lasting finish, I expected much more for the price point.
Untitled by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr

----------


## Disoblige

^^ That is too bad.
I enjoy the Dalmore Cigar Malt.

----------


## Inzane

> What's with the Tomatin being marked down so regularly? That 18 at Liquorstore is like regular price $88 lol.
> 
> Not complaining, just surprised.



What store is that.... is that the Superstore liquor store? I definitely want to grab some if I can find that deal here in the Edmonton area.

----------


## Disoblige

> What store is that.... is that the Superstore liquor store? I definitely want to grab some if I can find that deal here in the Edmonton area.



Ya I see it everywhere at Superstore.

----------


## davidI

> This is one I have never tried before. I might have to give it a whirl!



It has a light mouthfeel but quite oily/waxy. It will be more of a Spring/Summer malt for me.




> You are comparing a $100 bottle vs a $50 bottle. I haven't tried the Clynelish 14 but the Glenmorangie 10 is excellent value IMO.



49 Euros vs. 37 Euros for me... not a big price difference given the difference in quality.

----------


## Inzane

Clynelish 14 is an excellent dram!

----------


## Penguin_Racecar

$90 CAD at Zyn for the Clynelish was the best I could find in Calgary - FYI.

----------


## davidI

I've been keeping paper tasting notes for ages but I'm finally going to properly organize/track them. These are just my initial notes on the Glenfarclas 21 and Highland Park 18 after a single dram. My notes often change as I get more familiar with a bottle over time.

*Dram #2*
Glenfarclas 21

€ / ABV:
176 BGN (88€) / 43%

Region:
Speyside

Colour:
Caramel Apricot. 

Nose:
Citric fruits – Lemon. White chocolate. Almond turron. Oak. Water brings out more sherried oak.

Taste:
Lemon, Chocolate covered almonds. Dried apricots. Caribbean Rum. 

Finish:
Longer on the tongue more medicinal wood, tobacco leaves, and dry sherry. The alcohol lingers and dissipates the great flavours from the nose and palate – not as pleasant as expected.

Score (10):
*7*

Not as sherried as I expected. A complex dram with fruit, nut, and sherry and there is constant change in my perception of the dram. The finish is perhaps a let-down for what is a really nice nose and palate.



*Dram #3*
Highland Park 18 – Viking Pride (2019 Batch)

€ / ABV:
242 BGN (121€) / 43%

Region:
Islands

Colour:
Golden Apricot.

Nose:
Salt, smoke, cherries, leather, honey, pear. Nose is surprisingly light for me. Feels like there are more fruit notes I can’t discern. 

Taste:
Peat, raisin, salt, seaweed, cherry, chocolate.

Finish:
Lingering smoke and brine with fruit (sometimes cherry, sometimes orange/pear). Sweet then dry. Sometimes medicinal sherry.

Score (10):
*8.*
A unique dram with wonderful coastal qualities. Feels like every sip brings something new. A dram worth spending time on.

----------


## 89coupe

Picked these up today.

----------


## 89coupe

This is fantastic! 

Would definitely recommend. Easy drink, smooth, very nice.

----------


## Inzane

> Picked these up today.



Have you had the old Tomatin 15 (discontinued)? I'd be very curious to hear how this new one compares.

----------


## asp integra

My wife just picked me up a bottle of Little Bay from Oban. Anyone tried this before?

----------


## roopi

I've had it before. I'm not a big fan of Oban to begin with so I have nothing great to say about it. It's good but the same day I tried this I tried Old Pulteney 12 for the first time and I'd go with the Old Pulteney over it. 

I also think the Tomatin 12 that has been discussed here is trash even at that price. So maybe I just like a different taste.

----------


## Inzane

> I also think the Tomatin 12 that has been discussed here is trash even at that price. So maybe I just like a different taste.



I think they made some changes. I remember the old Tomatin 12yr in the previous bottle design being much better than the current one in the newer bottle/packaging.

----------


## 89coupe

> Have you had the old Tomatin 15 (discontinued)? I'd be very curious to hear how this new one compares.



No I just grabbed this because it was a limited edition bottle and saw you guys all talking about it.

It’s ok, has an odd aftertaste that I’m not enjoying.

----------


## ganesh

> This is fantastic! 
> 
> Would definitely recommend. Easy drink, smooth, very nice.



Where did you get this from ? 
Checked Zyn , Craft Cellars and Kensington doesn't seem to have this in stock.

----------


## 89coupe

> Where did you get this from ? 
> Checked Zyn , Craft Cellars and Kensington doesn't seem to have this in stock.



World of Whisky COOP
Downtown 5ave

----------


## ganesh

> World of Whisky COOP
> Downtown 5ave



Thanks .

----------


## Inzane

> No I just grabbed this because it was a limited edition bottle and saw you guys all talking about it.
> 
> It’s ok, has an odd aftertaste that I’m not enjoying.



I've not tried the new one as I said, but the old 15yr had no peet, no sherry. It was more of a pure oak taste. I liked it a lot.

----------


## 89coupe

Bday present

----------


## Eride

Have really been enjoying Talisker these days, the distillers edition is a staple!

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Have really been enjoying Talisker these days, the distillers edition is a staple!



I really didn't like their Storm one that I had, recently.

----------


## asp integra

> My wife just picked me up a bottle of Little Bay from Oban. Anyone tried this before?



A little update on this. I opened the bottle this weekend to celebrate and quite enjoyed it. It compares pretty closely to the Balvenie 12 double wood which is one of my favourites. Very tasty scotch.

----------


## davidI

> Have really been enjoying Talisker these days, the distillers edition is a staple!



Yea, me too. Had quite a few nights on the Talisker 10 in Bulgaria. Also got into a bottle of Glenlivet 18. Very easy drinking - perhaps not overly complex given the price but I've only had it socially in a short glass rather than a Glencairn so I'd really like to give it a proper tasting at some point.

----------


## kJUMP

Just picked up these. Should be enough for another week or two!

----------


## killramos

I don’t go through bottles all that quickly apparently, but really been enjoying this bottle pver the past week.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I feel left out.
This is going back a few weeks but that Storm was bad while the Kensington one was delicious! I don't understand fully the Kensington one, but however they selected that, it was a good choice.
Picture:

----------


## 89coupe

Anyone try this?

----------


## Eride

I've got a bottle of the winter storm, it's too sweet for my taste buds but a really cool story about how it came to be with a Canadian connection. 
I've been sipping this one lately, coming onto the market here in the next week or so, really worth picking up if you're a HP fan!
DSC_7162 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr

----------


## bjstare

> I feel left out.
> This is going back a few weeks but that Storm was bad while the Kensington one was delicious! I don't understand fully the Kensington one, but however they selected that, it was a good choice.
> Picture:
> Attachment 95871



The Kensington caol ila is great. 

More importantly, is that a 550 maranello wheel?

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Anyone try this?
> 
> Attachment 95873



Yep. Really smooth and not as sweet as you might think. Price aside, I think it's the best tasting one out of the Experimental Series. 

Bang for bucks though the XX is the way to go. If you have the XX, add a tiny bit of salt to the dram and you'll thank me later.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> The Kensington caol ila is great. 
> 
> More importantly, is that a 550 maranello wheel?



It is good!
Pffft, no. Who's that E-peen flex that sort of nonsense?
Dat lip though. I'm guessing that kind of lip comes from a _modified_ sort of rim. Just guessing.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Just curious, how are you guys posting pictures to the post? 

I have to take a picture on my phone, email it to myself, resize (so it's not offensively big), then attach to post. So much work. Is there an easier way?

PS. Just to keep this post relevant, sipping on Glenfarclas 511.19s.0d Family Reserve right now.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Just curious, how are you guys posting pictures to the post? 
> 
> I have to take a picture on my phone, email it to myself, resize (so it's not offensively big), then attach to post. So much work. Is there an easier way?
> 
> PS. Just to keep this post relevant, sipping on Glenfarclas 511.19s.0d Family Reserve right now.



Good question.
You click this button that I'm showing hyear:

Then select from computer and files and recent from your telephony. Then upload.
Profit.

----------


## bjstare

> It is good!
> Pffft, no. Who's that E-peen flex that sort of nonsense?
> Dat lip though. I'm guessing that kind of lip comes from a _modified_ sort of rim. Just guessing.



OK, so 575M then. You have to admit I had a pretty good guess.

----------


## cyra1ax

> Anyone try this?
> 
> Attachment 95873



Yep, I have a bottle. What do you want to know about it?

Edit: It's been a while since I've touched that bottle, prices for it went through the roof after I bought it. Great excuse for me to have a dram! From what I remember, it's kind of like a more mature version of the Nectar D'Or.

----------


## ganesh

> Yep, I have a bottle. What do you want to know about it?
> 
> Edit: It's been a while since I've touched that bottle, prices for it went through the roof after I bought it. Great excuse for me to have a dram! From what I remember, it's kind of like a more mature version of the Nectar D'Or.



I was at Crowfoot liquor couple of weeks ago and the sales person talked me out of buying this and I ended up getting Glenmorangie Extremely Rare 18.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> I was at Crowfoot liquor couple of weeks ago and the sales person talked me out of buying this and I ended up getting Glenmorangie Extremely Rare 18.



I think that's fair. No scotch is really worth (taste wise) >~$300 IMO unless you are also buying into the story/history of the particular distillery or that specific bottle. In this case, it's either it being aged in an Ice Wine cask (rare), or the idea that the casks are from a Canadian Producer, or the cermaic bottle, or the concept behind the Experimental Series. Taste alone there are MUCH better scotches to be had for that price, like what Im drinking now: First Edition Ben Nevis 23yo. 

Shit.. just checked and it's already sold out! It was released < a week ago... https://kensingtonwinemarket.com/products/837507

----------


## adamc

enjoying a wee dram of this bad boy tonight, the beast of dufftown. 

super full bodied, rich, heavy baked fruit and spice, vanilla. one of my favourite speyside offerings.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Been into IB of Glen Moray lately. Drinking these two right now.

----------


## ganesh

> enjoying a wee dram of this bad boy tonight, the beast of dufftown. 
> 
> super full bodied, rich, heavy baked fruit and spice, vanilla. one of my favourite speyside offerings.



I really enjoy this one. I picked up a bottle this Feb in LHR. For the price you can't go wrong. 

NW Costco Liquor has The Old Malt Cask 22 Years Distilled At Glen Moray for $154. I think it is a very good price. I picked up a bottle last night.

----------


## Neil4Speed

Sorry guys if this gets compressed down too much, and they were pretty hasty photos at Costco/Superstore last week but maybe its helpful to others. I thought the Glen Moray was a very good price as well.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

The Old Malt Cask bottling of Glen Moray 21 was what kicked off my recent interests and ultimately opening the 2 bottles of IB Glen Moray in the past few days. That OMC GM21 was goodddd

I bet the OMC Glen Moray 22 at Costco is good too. That cask is bottled exclusively for costco (or costco bought all the stock.. can't remember which one), so you'll only find it there. I haven't tried it yet.

----------


## davidI

Some gals and a couple of Iraqi/Syrian guys at my hostel the other night were drinking Red Label and Coke (puke) so I picked up a bottle of Caol Ila 12 to try and show them the ways of the single malt.

Ended up drinking most of the bottle but thankfully saved a bit for my new hotel which has a fantastic view over the Bosphorus.

For the price it's a pretty enjoyable dram - I was socializing and didn't write a formal review yet but it had nice light peat, brine, and citrus (lemon/orange). Not overly complex but for the price it's certainly an easy drinking Islay!

----------


## 89coupe

Trying this, was a Christmas gift.

----------


## 90_Shelby

> Bday present 
> Attachment 95829



I went to the Talisker distillery in 2009!

----------


## OTown

> Trying this, was a Christmas gift.



Tried this the other day. A bit on the smoky side... I found it quite decent!

----------


## davidI

My first go at a Kavalan. Pretty nice "scotch-like" whisky. Had a bit of a Canadian whisky taste to it actually - lots of caramel to it.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> Some gals and a couple of Iraqi/Syrian guys at my hostel the other night were drinking Red Label and Coke (puke) so I picked up a bottle of Caol Ila 12 to try and show them the ways of the single malt.



Amazing photo, and amazing act of Canadian friendliness  :Smilie:  


I have to say, JW Red is a good drink (considering the price point) with a few drops of water. Really evens it out.

----------


## cyra1ax

> My first go at a Kavalan. Pretty nice "scotch-like" whisky. Had a bit of a Canadian whisky taste to it actually - lots of caramel to it.
> Attachment 95987



I regret not buying a bottle to try when I was in Taiwan.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> I regret not buying a bottle to try when I was in Taiwan.



They don't sell any Kavalan in Taiwan that's not already available here, and in most cases they are actually a bit cheaper here, even compared to at the distillery itself, so you ain't missing out much.

All the soloist releases (read: cask strength) are pretty awesome as I've had a chance to taste most of them. I just polished off a Soloist Ex-Bourbon the other day. The Kavalan Vinho Barrique is the best one imo, but the price is just a bit too high (for a NAS SB). If you catch the right sale at Craft it's worth picking up at ~ $230.

----------


## davidI

> Amazing photo, and amazing act of Canadian friendliness  
> 
> I have to say, JW Red is a good drink (considering the price point) with a few drops of water. Really evens it out.



Thanks! I can't say I find anything good in Red myself but I don't mind the Black or Green Label.

The funny thing was that I was trying to teach them how to properly taste whisky but since we didn't have any Glencairns I used Turkish tea glasses - they worked a charm. I've actually bought a tea glass to sip out of for the rest of my time in Istanbul.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Willow Park 1 day online scotch sale - https://www.willowpark.net/collections/online-only

----------


## OTown

> Willow Park 1 day online scotch sale - https://www.willowpark.net/collections/online-only



Awesome. Thx for sharing. 

I got a couple bottles of Auchentoshan 3 Wood, Oban 14, Lismore 18, and a Mcallan Double Cask 12

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> Awesome. Thx for sharing. 
> 
> I got a couple bottles of Auchentoshan 3 Wood, Oban 14, Lismore 18



Nice, I like the Oban 14 and have a bottle of the Lismore 18 in my cabinet, it's very good

----------


## OTown

> Nice, I like the Oban 14 and have a bottle of the Lismore 18 in my cabinet, it's very good



Looking forward to trying them

----------


## ercchry

Grabbed the tomatin 88... special year for me  :Wink: 

Interested to see how it compares to the tomatin 25 I bought this time last year, but also kinda want to try and squirrel it away for a while... time will tell what happens I guess

----------


## bjstare

> Grabbed the tomatin 88... special year for me 
> 
> Interested to see how it compares to the tomatin 25 I bought this time last year, but also kinda want to try and squirrel it away for a while... time will tell what happens I guess



I have zero self control with scotch. Basically every time I bring a diff bottle home, I open it that day or the day after haha.

Tried Oban 14 for the first time yesterday, it is like candy.

----------


## 89coupe

You don’t say?

Happened to have some.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Been really into Ben Nevis lately. Picked this up today.

----------


## ercchry

Shoutout to Willowpark’s local delivery, shows up as advertised... completely removed their Canada Post option; like any responsible retailer should... cough :fuck you Hudson’s Bay: ...cough

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Grabbed this from co-op, on sale for $60

----------


## bjstare

> Grabbed this from co-op, on sale for $60



I might have to swing by and grab a bottle. I like it, not my favorite, but for $60 can't go wrong.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I've had a bottle of the Laph 10 year, to which I liked, but haven't had this before. If it's peaty I'm sure I'll like it. Love me some peat.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> I've had a bottle of the Laph 10 year, to which I liked, but haven't had this before. If it's peaty I'm sure I'll like it. Love me some peat.



It's peattier/rougher than the 10yo. The 10yo is more sweet and smooth while the Quarter cask is way more punchy in terms that smokey/peaty feel. Also the 10yo is 43%abv whereas the Quarter cask is higher. I think 48%.

----------


## Disoblige

> Shoutout to Willowpark’s local delivery, shows up as advertised... completely removed their Canada Post option; like any responsible retailer should... cough :fuck you Hudson’s Bay: ...cough



How is it? If you tried..

----------


## ercchry

> How is it? If you tried..



I have the 25yr open, which is great... going to hold off on opening this for as long as I can. Ideally I forget about it and then open it for a milestone birthday or something... ‘88 was a great year  :Wink:

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Got this bottle as a gift, might sample it tonight if I'm not in too much of a food coma

----------


## LongCity

Been a while - Happy New Year to all!
Popped into RCLS to grab the Knob Creek that was on sale but it turned out they used the wrong image in their flyer. Anyway, the Scotch wall is pictured below for anyone’s reference. JW Green is a welcomed addition, priced at $71.99, I think (price tag wasn’t available).

----------


## Strider

Guess I've got an unpopular opinion...
I like the Bowmore 12 better than the Tomatin 12. Picked up another bottle for $41 plus $3 back in optimum points.

----------


## roopi

Bowmore 12 crushes the Tomatin 12. I think I'd take that top shelf Red Label with a coke over Tomatin 12.

----------


## LongCity

Haven’t had either of the Bowmore or Tomatin 12 and not really interested in trying them anytime soon. I bought the Bowmore 15 a long time ago and did not care for it at all. It was a chore to finish it haha

I am interested in the Tomatin 14 that’s finished in the Port wood, though.

----------


## roopi

IMO the Bowmore 12 is better then the 15.

----------


## 89coupe

Picked these up today

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Eagle Rare is good. Enjoyed the bottle I had. got over excited and too drunk on it, but that's a good sign right?

----------


## 89coupe

Tried both tonight, both are fantastic but if I had to choose, Eagle Rare takes it.

----------


## SkiBum5.0

I love the ER, but $75 a bottle makes me puke. Not hard to find it for $40 in the US

----------


## 89coupe

> I love the ER, but $75 a bottle makes me puke. Not hard to find it for $40 in the US



I didn’t pay that much. I have a Company discount through Highlander, only paid $55

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Is eagle rare that special as far as bourbons go really?

----------


## bjstare

> I also have a corporate discount at Highlander, which location did you grab your bottle from?



Aspen, I'm sure.

On another note, I don't think I've ever met anyone that doesn't have a corporate discount at Highlander haha.

----------


## KRyn

.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> No, but at $55 it is an excellent value.



I can get onboard with that. $55 is good, $75 is unreasonable.

----------


## 89coupe

> I also have a corporate discount at Highlander, which location did you grab your bottle from?



Aspen

----------


## 89coupe

Enjoying this tonight

----------


## tirebob

> Enjoying this tonight



I have killed a bottle of this before. Quite enjoyed it!

----------


## Neil4Speed

For a 21 yr, its priced very well (~140), but I was disappointed with it, as was the bunch our blind tasting a few weeks ago (last place). Different stokes for different folks of course.

For those curious our rankings were as follows (out of 10 scale, average)... 

8.0 - Glen Scotia 15 - $113
7.7 - Kayo Japanese Mizunara oak - $99
7.7 - Glenmorangie Quinta Ruben - $78
7.0 - Finlaggan Old Reserve Islay (Trader Joes) - $18 USD
6.6 - Balvenie Caribbean Cask 14 - $89
6.3 - Togouchi 15 - $159 
6.0 - Arberlour A'bunadh - $120
5.5 - Aberfeldy 21 - $140

Even though it was over zoom, a fun way to break up the monotony of Covid

----------


## bjstare

> For a 21 yr, its priced very well (~140), but I was disappointed with it, as was the bunch our blind tasting a few weeks ago (last place). Different stokes for different folks of course.
> 
> For those curious our rankings were as follows (out of 10 scale, average)... 
> 
> 8.0 - Glen Scotia 15 - $113
> 7.7 - Kayo Japanese Mizunara oak - $99
> 7.7 - Glenmorangie Quinta Ruben - $78
> 7.0 - Finlaggan Old Reserve Islay (Trader Joes) - $18 USD
> 6.6 - Balvenie Caribbean Cask 14 - $89
> ...



That trader joes! I'd be a lot more unhealthy if we could get good whiskey for that cheap.

----------


## tirebob

> For a 21 yr, its priced very well (~140), but I was disappointed with it, as was the bunch our blind tasting a few weeks ago (last place). Different stokes for different folks of course.
> 
> For those curious our rankings were as follows (out of 10 scale, average)... 
> 
> 8.0 - Glen Scotia 15 - $113
> 7.7 - Kayo Japanese Mizunara oak - $99
> 7.7 - Glenmorangie Quinta Ruben - $78
> 7.0 - Finlaggan Old Reserve Islay (Trader Joes) - $18 USD
> 6.6 - Balvenie Caribbean Cask 14 - $89
> ...



Curious... How does one set up a blind tasting over zoom? Sounds interesting!

On a side note, I always am a little more cautious in trusting the palette (mine included) and tasting notes when trying multiple scotches like this. Tastebuds from spirits definitely get affected and confused by the alcohol and flavours, and the order with which everything gets tested and so forth. Even with a single bottle, one day I can identify different notes than another day. I mean there is usually always going to be something predominant, but overall it does change with all the variables. That doesn't mean it isn't good fun none-the-less!

A guy like me loves all of them. I am not a Islay guy or Highland guy or Speyside guy etc... I am a whisky guy, and all of them have something different but enjoyable!

----------


## 89coupe

> Curious... How does one set up a blind tasting over zoom? Sounds interesting!
> 
> On a side note, I always am a little more cautious in trusting the palette (mine included) and tasting notes when trying multiple scotches like this. Tastebuds from spirits definitely get affected and confused by the alcohol and flavours, and the order with which everything gets tested and so forth. Even with a single bottle, one day I can identify different notes than another day. I mean there is usually always going to be something predominant, but overall it does change with all the variables. That doesn't mean it isn't good fun none-the-less!
> 
> A guy like me loves all of them. I am not a Islay guy or Highland guy or Speyside guy etc... I am a whisky guy, and all of them have something different but enjoyable!



I agree, it’s almost impossible to taste multiple whiskies in one sitting and determine a profile. Totally fucks with my tastebuds/smells.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

I think it's possible to taste 7-8 of them in one sitting, but you need some thing in between to reset the palate (e.g. dark chocolate) and nose (e.g. coffee). 

That's a decent list to taste in that there's nothing peaty that would overwhelm everything else, but that A'bunadh could be a challenge. It's a massive sherry bomb at 58-60% abv depending on the batch (which batch did you guys open?), so that's a finish difficult to shake off. 

Ive tasted most on that list and I think my #1 would be the A'bunadh (depending on batch #), and then the Aberfeldy 21. Never tried the Trader Joe's but the Kayo would be on the bottom end of my list, slightly better than the Togochi 15

----------


## tirebob

> I think it's possible to taste 7-8 of them in one sitting, but you need some thing in between to reset the palate (e.g. dark chocolate) and nose (e.g. coffee).



The issue with spirits is the strength of the alcohol itself doing temporary damage to the taste buds that affects the way flavours are perceived. Not amount of palette cleanse will fix that up in the time between tastes. Again, the predominant characteristics will still come through, but the subtitles will be socked.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> That trader joes! I'd be a lot more unhealthy if we could get good whiskey for that cheap.



That was a shocker - a friend of ours works in SF and donated the bottle to the cause. It was great actually because it acted as a bit of an equalizer with some otherwise expensive scotches. Next time I do this, I want to bring in a JW Red or something for giggles.




> Curious... How does one set up a blind tasting over zoom? Sounds interesting!



A little bit of prep work involved, I initially thought I would try to get a taster series from a liquor store but they were super overpriced, and we didn't like that we couldn't really choose. Essentially, we set a price point (max $150), and everyone gave their bottle suggestions (and a backup in case I couldn't find it). I went to Superstore/Wine & Beyond to find the best price and picked up the bottles. Then, off to Dollarama, they have 8 packs of jam jars for $4. I got my wife to split up the bottles evenly into the jam jars and label them 1-8. I put one set in the mail for a friend in Kelowna. Took the total price and divided it by the number of folks. 

For the zoom call, we all had it set up with glasses and water. Took our time through the first go around with some small samples to make sure we didn't get too drunk before going into it, I took down comments, and ratings from everyone. Then, we kind of bullshit and drank whatever we wanted to. Nothing super academic...

Nice thing is that we all still had lots of leftovers, so have been dabbling throughout the last month and given some revised feedback. Overall, none of my ratings changed (surprisingly), a few people mentioned they like the Balvenie CC more the they got into it. 

Lots of fun, can't wait to do it again and a nice way to try out a bunch of scotches without having to commit to a bottle. 




> I agree, it’s almost impossible to taste multiple whiskies in one sitting and determine a profile. Totally fucks with my tastebuds/smells.



I agree, not perfect of course, but we were all surprised that our preferences were relatively consistant. 




> I think it's possible to taste 7-8 of them in one sitting, but you need some thing in between to reset the palate (e.g. dark chocolate) and nose (e.g. coffee). 
> 
> That's a decent list to taste in that there's nothing peaty that would overwhelm everything else, but that A'bunadh could be a challenge. It's a massive sherry bomb at 58-60% abv depending on the batch (which batch did you guys open?), so that's a finish difficult to shake off. 
> 
> Ive tasted most on that list and I think my #1 would be the A'bunadh (depending on batch #), and then the Aberfeldy 21. Never tried the Trader Joe's but the Kayo would be on the bottom end of my list, slightly better than the Togochi 15



Your right, fortunately (somehow), we ended up with the A'bunduh last #8. I have come back to it many times as I have heard so much positive about it, and just can't get into it. It absolutely assaults my senses even compared to Octomore 09.3. Again personal take.

----------


## 89coupe

I need to build a bar, ran out of room.

----------


## tirebob

> I need to build a bar, ran out of room.



You can always throw away some dishes and just keep filling cupboards! Ask me how I know... Lol

Looking good!

----------


## roopi

Sobeys/Safeway has most of their scotch on sale. Picked up Old Pulteney 12 for $46 and The Classic Laddie for $54.

----------


## adamc

That's a cute start, 89coupe.  :Smilie:

----------


## 89coupe

> That's a cute start, 89coupe.



Wont get any larger, have to drink what’s there for anything to be replaced. It’s a revolving shelf of tasty delights.

----------


## bjstare

Got a few more delivered today, they're all on sale at Craft Cellars. Haven't tried any of them before, and they are a little outside of my normal preferences, but wanted to try some new things.

----------


## ganesh

> Got a few more delivered today, they're all on sale at Craft Cellars. Haven't tried any of them before, and they are a little outside of my normal preferences, but wanted to try some new things.



Nice
I have Mortlach 20. It is good.

----------


## davidI

> Got a few more delivered today, they're all on sale at Craft Cellars. Haven't tried any of them before, and they are a little outside of my normal preferences, but wanted to try some new things.



Nice! I haven't tried any of those yet myself. Any age statement on the BenRiachs?

I was rewarded for successful completion of Dry January with a steal of a deal at the Supermarket: 50% off JB Double Black so I only paid 15 Euro. It's really not a bad blend, particularly for that price!

----------


## bjstare

> Nice! I haven't tried any of those yet myself. Any age statement on the BenRiachs?



Nope no age statement on them. Tried the mortlach, it’s a good scotch just not my favourite. For someone who is into something spicy (strong nutmeg and clove) they’d love it, it’s a little much for me though. I’ll probably drink it periodically. 

Digging back into something more familiar tonight. This stuff is just awesome:

----------


## Eride

In my opinion its a toss up between Springbank and Kilchoman for the best whisky coming out of Scotland these days, just fantastic juice!

----------


## davidI

I picked up a few supplies for summer...

----------


## tenth

> I picked up a few supplies for summer...



Deanston has earned some high praise in recent years. I was really impressed by the 12 for the money and would buy again in a heartbeat. Great value in those picks all around.

----------


## davidI

> Deanston has earned some high praise in recent years. I was really impressed by the 12 for the money and would buy again in a heartbeat. Great value in those picks all around.



Yea, that's what I was going for. Regret not picking up an Uigeadail as well but I'll keep watching for the next sale. 

I don't have photos but yesterday my UK-based whisky group picked up a cask of Linkwood New Make in a bourbon cask. 2k GBP to buy, then we'll pay 65 GBP/year to store it, and a bunch more at bottling. Idea is for each person in our group of ~20 to receive a bottle and for us to hopefully still earn a profit on selling the rest of the cask.

I didn't organize it but my mate used Braeburn for the purchase. https://braeburnwhisky.com/

----------


## Eride

Really enjoying this single cask from Sierra Springs, I'm a sucker for a port cask and this one is a beauty!
LD-Export by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr

----------


## 89coupe

Picked up this handy little ice ball maker. Does an amazing job.
Makes perfectly clear 2.35” ice balls.



HomeBuddy Clear Ice Ball Maker - Silicone Ice Cube Maker for Clear Ice, Round Ice Mold for Sphere Crystal Clear Ice Balls, Enhance Your Whiskey, Cocktails, Lemonade https://www.amazon.ca/dp/B08B7RVTJ1/...J69SSVRS0P3CRZ

----------


## roopi

Has anyone seen any Glenmorangie Signet around lately?

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Has anyone seen any Glenmorangie Signet around lately?



Back in stock at Craft https://craftcellars.ca/product/glen...signet-46-abv/

----------


## Disoblige

Wow that is expensive. Pretty sure I got it for way cheaper in the past.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

yeah it's gone up. They used to be in the $210-230 range.

----------


## roopi

Thanks for the heads up. Agree quite the increase.

----------


## davidI

I finally tracked down a Ben Nevis 10 for 50 Euros. It's been very difficult to find and there are both rumours that the post-2017 bottlings included a lot of 18-year and even some 21-year due to declining stocks and issues with Nikka (they supposedly use a lot of Ben Nevis in their Nikka from the Barrel).

I may even order a second "investment" bottle just to stick away for a few years to see what happens. Can't see 10yo ever being worth a load of money but perhaps it will 4x+.

----------


## Eride

Will forever be a favorite, love the Oogie!

----------


## davidI

^ Great photo and great dram. I haven't had it and the Corry next to each other but based on memory I preferred the Oogie.

----------


## Eride

Big fan of both honestly, but Uigeadail takes the cake for me just a perfect mix of sweet sherry notes paired with smoke. Fell in love with it on Islay and haven't looked back!

----------


## LongCity

> Big fan of both honestly, but Uigeadail takes the cake for me just a perfect mix of sweet sherry notes paired with smoke. Fell in love with it on Islay and haven't looked back!



Would you say Uigeadail takes the [Glenmorangie A Tale of] Cake for you?

----------


## Eride

> Would you say Uigeadail takes the [Glenmorangie A Tale of] Cake for you?



Let's sip them side by side and discuss... TOC is a bit underwhelming though.

----------


## LongCity

> Let's sip them side by side and discuss... TOC is a bit underwhelming though.



Deal!

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> I finally tracked down a Ben Nevis 10 for 50 Euros. It's been very difficult to find and there are both rumours that the post-2017 bottlings included a lot of 18-year and even some 21-year due to declining stocks and issues with Nikka (they supposedly use a lot of Ben Nevis in their Nikka from the Barrel).
> 
> I may even order a second "investment" bottle just to stick away for a few years to see what happens. Can't see 10yo ever being worth a load of money but perhaps it will 4x+.



OMG nice find... if i see this for $50 Euro I would probably buy at least 2-3 bottles. 1 to drink and 2 to store.

----------


## LongCity

All right, which one of you guys scooped up all the Laphroaig 10yr Sherry Oaks that went on sale today at Corporate Discountlander today?

I tried grabbing one and it sold out real fast.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> All right, which one of you guys scooped up all the Laphroaig 10yr Sherry Oaks that went on sale today at Corporate Discountlander today?
> 
> I tried grabbing one and it sold out real fast.



They were gone in less than 5 mins. No luck here.

----------


## LongCity

> They were gone in less than 5 mins. No luck here.



Even their retail is 25-30 buck cheaper than most other places in town!

----------


## davidI

I've been cutting back on my whisky intake the last couple of months but couldn't resist picking up this bottle at 50% off for 6.50€ (~ C$10) in Spain. 

Not the best whisky to drink neat by any means but with an ice cube and splash of mix it's decent value. Most reviews say the finish is short but I actually think there's a bit of peat smokiness that lingers along with that typical grain alcohol aftertaste. 

The rum notes aren't that strong but there's definitely some caramel/brown sugar going on so perhaps that's coming from the rum cask. 

Dewar's recommends a coconut highball. I haven't tried it yet but I reckon it would be a winner. Either way, a decent bottom shelf bottle that has more complexity than your typical Canadian Club or cheap Scotch blend.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Has anyone seen any Glenmorangie Signet around lately?



FYI back in stock now at Craft and the 15% off coupon works (code "MAY15") . Works out to $226+ tax

----------


## davidI

I've always wanted to go to Feis Ila on Islay but am currently getting a taste of Laphroaig's virtual tour with a dram of their 10-year (sadly, not the CS).

----------


## 89coupe

Wrong thread

----------


## davidI

Today was a good day...

----------


## cyra1ax

> Today was a good day...



I really like the Oban.

----------


## davidI

> I really like the Oban.



Yea, I visited the Oban distillery years ago before I was even really into whisky but quite enjoyed it then. 

The real win was finding a Springbank 10. I've been searching for it or the 12CS for 6 months now; pretty sure I got the last bottle for sale retail in Spain!

Previously, I bought a 3x20cl Cambeltown pack that was supposed to include the Springbank 10 but it ended up being the CV. Then, I found a Springbank 10 and despite the website saying it was in stock, they called to say it wasn't after I ordered (my guess is an employee took it home to auction).

----------


## asp integra

> I really like the Oban.



She is tasty!

----------


## ercchry

I have the springbank, little more smoke than my sensitive highland’s palette usually likes, but not too heavy

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Finished my Springbank 12 CS late last year - it's good stuff. Still have 1 more tucked away

----------


## asp integra

I have never tried a Springbank but there seem to be a lot of people who enjoy it. What would be a good first bottle to purchase from them?

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Of all the ones I've had, Springbank 15 remains my favourite

----------


## roopi

Lagavulin 8 is $60 at superstore. I prefer the 16 but this is a good price on the 8.

----------


## tenth

> I have never tried a Springbank but there seem to be a lot of people who enjoy it. What would be a good first bottle to purchase from them?



Depending on how adventurous you are, be warned Springbank is a little different as it's got a funk to it that isn't super common if you're mainly otherwise trying widely available original bottlings. I've gotten more negative than positive responses sharing various Springbank products with friends that like scotch (especially both Springbank 12 CS and Longrow Red). I'd agree the Springbank 15, and maybe even Kilkerran 12 (although not the same Springbank stills), would be great, and relatively safe, starting points.

----------


## haggis88

just grabbed a bottle of this for $49 at a random liquor store in Edmonton

https://www.willowpark.net/products/...reserve-838655

----------


## roopi

> just grabbed a bottle of this for $49 at a random liquor store in Edmonton
> 
> https://www.willowpark.net/products/...reserve-838655



Ive seen this a few times but never bought it. It interests me for sure. Please post your thoughts on it once you try it.

----------


## haggis88

> Ive seen this a few times but never bought it. It interests me for sure. Please post your thoughts on it once you try it.



absolutely will do that! Literally only bought it because it was <$50 haha

----------


## Eride

Happy Ardbeg Day all!

----------


## Nufy

A friend re-gifted me a bottle of Macallan Gold Double cask.

Problem is it doesn't have a cork as he had it in a Jigger. (Dont ask...)

What can I use to replace the cork. Nothing I have will fit.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Worst case go pick up a fancy whisky decenter (like this https://store.vinepair.com/products/...iquor-decanter ) for $15 at Home sense and empty the bottle into it. It'll look good for display.

----------


## Nufy

> Worst case go pick up a fancy whisky decenter (like this https://store.vinepair.com/products/...iquor-decanter ) for $15 at Home sense and empty the bottle into it. It'll look good for display.



Good idea...but I want to transport this next week on my golf trip. Maybe a re-useable wine bottle stopper ...

----------


## roopi

Put it in an empty soda bottle.  :Smilie:

----------


## RX_EVOLV

If you are ever in the Cambrian Heights area and want an empty scotch bottle to transfer, just let me know. I have a ton lying around, and some decent looking ones like the JW XR. Unfortunately don't have a Macallan one.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> FYI back in stock now at Craft and the 15% off coupon works (code "MAY15") . Works out to $226+ tax



$199 now. https://craftcellars.ca/product/glen...signet-46-abv/

Fantastic value for this one.

----------


## jake1er

> $199 now. https://craftcellars.ca/product/glen...signet-46-abv/
> 
> Fantastic value for this one.




This is an absolute steal too: https://craftcellars.ca/?s=redbreast...t_type=product

----------


## tirebob

> This is an absolute steal too: https://craftcellars.ca/?s=redbreast...t_type=product



I have a buddy who absolutely raves about that bottle! I have yet to taste it myself but I am always on the hunt to grab one on a deal!

----------


## Nufy

> I have a buddy who absolutely raves about that bottle! I have yet to taste it myself but I am always on the hunt to grab one on a deal!



NV Mind...Wrong bottle referenced.

I was referring to the GM Signet.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Put it in an empty soda bottle.



Let's talk more about this.
I buy my friend JW Blue and simply put it in a San Pellegrino bottle for the plane ride because JW bottles are heavy and fragile (because square).
I don't feel like I'm HISTORY'S GREATEST MONSTER for doing this... Am I wrong??!??
I've also had excellent success using San Pellegrino bottles for gasoline (but not mixing). It's a versatile plastic of excellent quality. Amirite?

----------


## Disoblige

> Let's talk more about this.
> I buy my friend JW Blue and simply put it in a San Pellegrino bottle for the plane ride because JW bottles are heavy and fragile (because square).
> I don't feel like I'm HISTORY'S GREATEST MONSTER for doing this... Am I wrong??!??
> I've also had excellent success using San Pellegrino bottles for gasoline (but not mixing). It's a versatile plastic of excellent quality. Amirite?



God damn...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> God damn...



LoL!!
I'm more than open to being wrong about this, so lay it on me, if required.

----------


## roopi

> Let's talk more about this.
> I buy my friend JW Blue and simply put it in a San Pellegrino bottle for the plane ride because JW bottles are heavy and fragile (because square).
> I don't feel like I'm HISTORY'S GREATEST MONSTER for doing this... Am I wrong??!??
> I've also had excellent success using San Pellegrino bottles for gasoline (but not mixing). It's a versatile plastic of excellent quality. Amirite?



 :ROFL!: 

I feel like such a pleb suggesting a soda bottle instead of the San Pellegrino.

----------


## Nufy

> Let's talk more about this.
> I buy my friend JW Blue and simply put it in a San Pellegrino bottle for the plane ride because JW bottles are heavy and fragile (because square).
> I don't feel like I'm HISTORY'S GREATEST MONSTER for doing this... Am I wrong??!??
> I've also had excellent success using San Pellegrino bottles for gasoline (but not mixing). It's a versatile plastic of excellent quality. Amirite?



Sounds more like a way to avoid paying Duty...

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Sounds more like a way to avoid paying Duty...



I'm talking inter-provincial. Although, I guess that sort of exists but I bet the last time duty was charged it was the 1700's.

----------


## Disoblige

> LoL!!
> I'm more than open to being wrong about this, so lay it on me, if required.



There are too many variables involved that I rather not take the risk.
Contaminants that would change the taste, the fact it's plastic and not glass... 

It might be fine, it might not be noticable, but why risk it?

Fuck, go home and pour some green into the blue bottle and see if your buddy sees a difference  :crazy nut:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> There are too many variables involved that I rather not take the risk.
> Contaminants that would change the taste, the fact it's plastic and not glass... 
> 
> It might be fine, it might not be noticable, but why risk it?



Yes but the other risk is a smashed bottle and liquor soaked clothes. #Worthit

And the contaminants argument seems silly. It was holding water, which is ~55% of the carrying fluid, anyway. If I can't get it perfectly dry before, I'll throw in 15mL and shake it to swish anything out, then consume and fill. I'm a long way from the most refined palette, but I absolutely cannot tell the difference and I've done this many times.

Whatever plastic that is, it's good shit! It holds gasoline without issue very much _unlike_ the Red Solo Cup. I love that story about it just falling out the bottom of that fucking cup! RoFL!!

----------


## Disoblige

> Yes but the other risk is a smashed bottle and liquor soaked clothes. #Worthit
> 
> And the contaminants argument seems silly. It was holding water, which is ~55% of the carrying fluid, anyway. If I can't get it perfectly dry before, I'll throw in 15mL and shake it to swish anything out, then consume and fill. I'm a long way from the most refined palette, but I absolutely cannot tell the difference and I've done this many times.
> 
> Whatever plastic that is, it's good shit! It holds gasoline without issue very much _unlike_ the Red Solo Cup. I love that story about it just falling out the bottom of that fucking cup! RoFL!!



Is it in the box when you put it in your luggage or no box and you wrap it with your clothes?

Next time you do it, wrap it proper with pics and I'll pay for your bottle if it breaks. Disoblige Insurance Policy. Good for 1 bottle, must have proof bottle is sealed and no evidence of tampering for whatever reasoning to commit fraud*
Stop the madness on pouring JW Blue into a plastic bottle for transport  :Guns:

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Is it in the box when you put it in your luggage or no box and you wrap it with your clothes?
> 
> Next time you do it, wrap it proper with pics and I'll pay for your bottle if it breaks. Disoblige Insurance Policy. Good for 1 bottle, must have proof bottle is sealed and no evidence of tampering for whatever reasoning to commit fraud*
> Stop the madness on pouring JW Blue into a plastic bottle for transport



No way, Man! You would just rip me off like that guy you ripped off betting with.
LoL!!

----------


## Disoblige

> No way, Man! You would just rip me off like that guy you ripped off betting with.
> LoL!!



WTF? You're joking right? You realize I was the one who got ripped off.
/triggered

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> WTF? You're joking right? You realize I was the one who got ripped off.
> /triggered



No idea what you're talking about.



*crook

----------


## LongCity

A wonderful gift from a great friend (Eride).

----------


## Eride

Thanks for giving me a taste, that is a beautiful whisky!

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Wow... that's quite a gift/bottle...

----------


## davidI

And here I am shopping for a Craigellachie 12 like a total pleb.

----------


## davidI

Today's new arrivals. I'm doing a tasting next week with Caol Ila 18, Talisker 18, and Ledaig 18 so I wanted to have the respective 12, 10, and 10 on hand for comparison.

Only needed a fresh bottle of the Caol Ila so figured I'd pick up some quality budget drinkers for summer as well.

----------


## tirebob

> A wonderful gift from a great friend (Eride).



Nice! 33 years in oak that's gotta be like drinking liquid caramel... Impressions?

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Has anyone tried any Macaloney's whisky?

----------


## haggis88

> just grabbed a bottle of this for $49 at a random liquor store in Edmonton
> 
> https://www.willowpark.net/products/...reserve-838655






> Ive seen this a few times but never bought it. It interests me for sure. Please post your thoughts on it once you try it.




I'm gonna give it a 6/10 - my palate isn't the most refined and I do have trouble naming the flavours and scents I pick up on, but here we go

Not a complex scotch by any manner of means but does have a very "rummy" scent on the nose, I get the burned sugar taste from it and not the bananas and pears they mention

Get a lot of the sweet on the taste, cinnamon and brown sugar for definite and I definitely get a Sailor Jerry vibe coming from it in the background

Finish was a bit boring in honesty. Again i dont get the pineapple they mention, i found it more just "alcoholly" but definitely quite smooth

Wouldn't pay full price for it, but at <$50 it's up there on the "decent for the shelf" chart

----------


## tirebob

> I'm gonna give it a 6/10 - my palate isn't the most refined and I do have trouble naming the flavours and scents I pick up on, but here we go
> 
> Not a complex scotch by any manner of means but does have a very "rummy" scent on the nose, I get the burned sugar taste from it and not the bananas and pears they mention
> 
> Get a lot of the sweet on the taste, cinnamon and brown sugar for definite and I definitely get a Sailor Jerry vibe coming from it in the background
> 
> Finish was a bit boring in honesty. Again i dont get the pineapple they mention, i found it more just "alcoholly" but definitely quite smooth
> 
> Wouldn't pay full price for it, but at <$50 it's up there on the "decent for the shelf" chart



Put a few drops of water in it to cut those harsher aspects and you might start picking up on the subtle flavours man!

----------


## LongCity

Edit: Double post

----------


## LongCity

> Thanks for giving me a taste, that is a beautiful whisky!



It's only right to share.




> And here I am shopping for a Craigellachie 12 like a total pleb.



Nothing wrong with affordable, everyday, drinkers. Sometimes you just wanna have a drink, instead of spending hours analyzing a dram.




> Nice! 33 years in oak that's gotta be like drinking liquid caramel... Impressions?



Only had a tiny sip that night but will need to revisit it again for a better impression haha. But that probably won't be for another year. It's the special occasion bottle.




> Today's new arrivals. I'm doing a tasting next week with Caol Ila 18, Talisker 18, and Ledaig 18 so I wanted to have the respective 12, 10, and 10 on hand for comparison.
> 
> Only needed a fresh bottle of the Caol Ila so figured I'd pick up some quality budget drinkers for summer as well.



How does one join and get one of those tasting kits?! Haha.

----------


## jake1er

Excited about these guys. The bottle art made it tough to not buy the rest in the series. Tried them both in a tasting recently. The Ben Nevis was interesting and complex. The tasting left me wanting more time to explore it so I splurged. The Ardmore was great value for what it is. It was laid down in ex-Laphroaig barrels. Lot's of maritime, bacon and heavy bbq smoke notes.

----------


## bjstare

> Excited about these guys. The bottle art made it tough to not buy the rest in the series. Tried them both in a tasting recently. The Ben Nevis was interesting and complex. The tasting left me wanting more time to explore it so I splurged. The Ardmore was great value for what it is. It was laid down in ex-Laphroaig barrels. Lot's of maritime, bacon and heavy bbq smoke notes.



Where'd you get those?

----------


## jake1er

> Where'd you get those?



Kensington Wine Market just put them out.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Nice purchases. I heard the Ben Nevis is really good and price is fair for a 23 yo IB Ben Nevis.

----------


## davidI

> How does one join and get one of those tasting kits?! Haha.



If only I was in Calgary I'd totally start a whisky club. My buddy in the UK runs https://www.thedramsociety.com/ and we have a group of 23 friends that do monthly tastings (we also bought a Cask of Linkwood with club funds).

I really enjoyed the Caol Ila 18, Talisker 18, and Ledaig 18. I haven't seen the results from the group voting yet but everyone seemed to like them, although some didn't like the Ledaig. I found it the most interesting/unique - not sure if that makes it my favourite or not but certainly something I'd drink again.

On a separate note, some Americans were making fun of Canadians and I thought this was pretty funny...

----------


## LongCity

All right, who bought up all the Kilkerran 8 CSs this morning?




> If only I was in Calgary I'd totally start a whisky club. My buddy in the UK runs https://www.thedramsociety.com/ and we have a group of 23 friends that do monthly tastings (we also bought a Cask of Linkwood with club funds).
> 
> I really enjoyed the Caol Ila 18, Talisker 18, and Ledaig 18. I haven't seen the results from the group voting yet but everyone seemed to like them, although some didn't like the Ledaig. I found it the most interesting/unique - not sure if that makes it my favourite or not but certainly something I'd drink again.
> 
> On a separate note, some Americans were making fun of Canadians and I thought this was pretty funny...



I think Edmonton has a club. I don’t imagine it’d be hard to get one started in Calgary, if there isn’t one (or a few) already.

----------


## jake1er

Where was it on sale this morning? I picked up a bottle a month or so back from CraftCellars and I was lucky enough to track down a couple of bottles of the Longrow 10 Malbec release from another local store. Missed out on the Springbank Local Barely release by a few minutes. 2/3 Campbeltown special releases ain't bad though!

It's wild how quickly affordable high quality scotch disappears off the shelves.

A beyond scotch advent calendar would be cool! I have a cousin that organizes one every year and you get some unreal drams for a $120 buy in. 




> All right, who bought up all the Kilkerran 8 CSs this morning?
> 
> 
> 
> I think Edmonton has a club. I don’t imagine it’d be hard to get one started in Calgary, if there isn’t one (or a few) already.

----------


## LongCity

> Where was it on sale this morning? I picked up a bottle a month or so back from CraftCellars and I was lucky enough to track down a couple of bottles of the Longrow 10 Malbec release from another local store. Missed out on the Springbank Local Barely release by a few minutes. 2/3 Campbeltown special releases ain't bad though!
> 
> It's wild how quickly affordable high quality scotch disappears off the shelves.
> 
> A beyond scotch advent calendar would be cool! I have a cousin that organizes one every year and you get some unreal drams for a $120 buy in.



It was at CC. I think Campbeltown products are starting to trickle in, slowly, again. I can’t believe we’ve come to a time where shops need to limit the purchase of the Springbank 10 and 15 to 1/pp.

----------


## Nufy

What do you guys do with the boxes from your scotches... I have a nice one from my bottle of GM Signet.

Toss em when you are done ?

----------


## RX_EVOLV

I used to keep them cause they were 'nice', but they were really just a waste of space and I ended up with a pile of ~100 empty boxes when I moved. I toss all of them now regardless of what it is.

----------


## davidI

> It was at CC. I think Campbeltown products are starting to trickle in, slowly, again. I can’t believe we’ve come to a time where shops need to limit the purchase of the Springbank 10 and 15 to 1/pp.



Their supply was seriously depleted. I'm convinced I got my hands on the last bottle of Springbank 10 in Spain. I expect they're going to come out with more NAS stuff if the demand holds.



> What do you guys do with the boxes from your scotches... I have a nice one from my bottle of GM Signet.
> 
> Toss em when you are done ?



I've seen nice tins used for coffee bean storage but unless you have a fancy art project in mind, I'd just recycle the boxes.

----------


## LongCity

Anyone get any interesting pickups, lately?

Notable summer pickups, so far. Worth it? Probably not, unless you think they can do no wrong or are on their payroll. Good for, potential, tradesies, nonetheless.

----------


## davidI

Wow, how'd you manage to get 2 bottles of Scorch? I'm sure they'll be worth a bunch at auction before long.

What's in the other tin? Cairdeas?

I'm planning to start a YouTube channel loosely based around whisky soon so I'll be ordering a few bottles to fit in with my plans for that but nothing too expensive or exciting.

----------


## LongCity

> Wow, how'd you manage to get 2 bottles of Scorch? I'm sure they'll be worth a bunch at auction before long.
> 
> What's in the other tin? Cairdeas?
> 
> I'm planning to start a YouTube channel loosely based around whisky soon so I'll be ordering a few bottles to fit in with my plans for that but nothing too expensive or exciting.



Just luck. One was a raffle to be able to purchase and the other I was just at the right place, at the right time.

The other one is not the car chase but if you can guess, exactly, what it is, I will give you a sample, if you're ever back in Calgary and there is any left haha.

What are you looking to pick up for your YouTube?

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Kilkerran 8yo cask strength?

----------


## davidI

> Just luck. One was a raffle to be able to purchase and the other I was just at the right place, at the right time.
> 
> The other one is not the car chase but if you can guess, exactly, what it is, I will give you a sample, if you're ever back in Calgary and there is any left haha.
> 
> What are you looking to pick up for your YouTube?



Wow, lucky indeed!! I'd second RX-Evolv's guess at a Kilkerran but no idea which one (after zooming in and seeing a bit of drawing on the tin). I tried the Kilkerran 8 CS with my whisky club and really enjoyed it.

As far as bottles, I'll probably just pick-up an Auchentoshan 12 and Naked Grouse Malt.

First month will be diving into some budget bourbon/sherry cask single malts so I'm thinking Glendronach 8, Tomatin 12, and Auchentoshan 12.

Then I'm planning to dive into budget sherry bombs... Glendronach 12, Tamdhu 12, and maybe Glenfarclas 12 (unless anyone has other suggestions?) followed by Blended Scotch Malt (Shackleton, Monkey Shoulder, and maybe Naked Grouse).

----------


## LongCity

> Kilkerran 8yo cask strength?







> Wow, lucky indeed!! I'd second RX-Evolv's guess at a Kilkerran but no idea which one (after zooming in and seeing a bit of drawing on the tin). I tried the Kilkerran 8 CS with my whisky club and really enjoyed it.
> 
> As far as bottles, I'll probably just pick-up an Auchentoshan 12 and Naked Grouse Malt.
> 
> First month will be diving into some budget bourbon/sherry cask single malts so I'm thinking Glendronach 8, Tomatin 12, and Auchentoshan 12.
> 
> Then I'm planning to dive into budget sherry bombs... Glendronach 12, Tamdhu 12, and maybe Glenfarclas 12 (unless anyone has other suggestions?) followed by Blended Scotch Malt (Shackleton, Monkey Shoulder, and maybe Naked Grouse).



You guys are almost correct but not exact nor wrong. But since there are many iterations of the Kilkerran 8, there are no prizes hahah.

As for your lineup of budget sherry offerings, I would skip the Glenfarclas - it's sherried but pretty weak. Not sure what price they are going for in your market but maybe Glenmorangie Lasanta, Aberlour 12, or Glengoyne 12. I would definitely get the Naked Grouse over the Glenfarclas 12

----------


## davidI

> As for your lineup of budget sherry offerings, I would skip the Glenfarclas - it's sherried but pretty weak. Not sure what price they are going for in your market but maybe Glenmorangie Lasanta, Aberlour 12, or Glengoyne 12. I would definitely get the Naked Grouse over the Glenfarclas 12



Thanks for the suggestions. I ruled out the Aberlour 12, Glengoyne 12, and Dalmore 12/15 as they're first ex-bourbon and then ex-sherry (though perhaps the Glenfarclas is too?). I'm trying to find another age stated whisky that's predominantly sherry cask.

Glenfarclas 15 or Glenallachie 12/15 would be great but they're hard to find these days and at a higher price point as well....

----------


## davidI

A few budget pick-ups to front run the end of summer blues...

----------


## Eride

The Naked Grouse is a fantastic bottle for the price!

----------


## CompletelyNumb

That Balvenie doublewood is still one of my all time favorites.

----------


## Inzane

Has anyone tried the current Kirkland 20yr Speyside single malt? Its 46%, sherry cask. $85.

I've only had a couple drams so far. Its got a very strong sherry character, almost sherry bomb territory. But its also got a lot of heat, more than I expected for a 20yr. It seems familiar but I'd only be guessing... reminds me of Aberlour.

----------


## bjstare

> Has anyone tried the current Kirkland 20yr Speyside single malt? Its 46%, sherry cask. $85.
> 
> I've only had a couple drams so far. Its got a very strong sherry character, almost sherry bomb territory. But its also got a lot of heat, more than I expected for a 20yr. It seems familiar but I'd only be guessing... reminds me of Aberlour.



Is this available at all Costcos? I was at the one on the reserve on the weekend and didn't notice it there, but I'll have to look next time.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

They come and go. I picked up a 23yo Kirkland Speyside like 4 months ago, then they stocked a 22 yo.. and now I guess there's a 20yo. 

The 23yo was okay, but for the price ($99) it was a good daily drinker.

----------


## bjstare

I might have to start visiting other costcos; the buffalo run one only ever has the 1.75L 12 yr blended Kirkland.

----------


## Inzane

> Is this available at all Costcos? I was at the one on the reserve on the weekend and didn't notice it there, but I'll have to look next time.



No idea. I found mine at the new Leduc location, by the Edm airport.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> I might have to start visiting other costcos; the buffalo run one only ever has the 1.75L 12 yr blended Kirkland.



When I went to the heritage one last weds to pick up the Kirkland Islay scotch (amazing BTW. $60 for 750ml and 50%abv) , the cashier said they just got a shipment of 20 or 22yo in. Haven't stocked yet

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I thought the 16yo was the real winner. I only got one bottle and when I went back for more, it was gone forever.
#SadLife

----------


## bjstare

> When I went to the heritage one last weds to pick up the Kirkland Islay scotch (amazing BTW. $60 for 750ml and 50%abv) , the cashier said they just got a shipment of 20 or 22yo in. Haven't stocked yet



I’ll have to go there, hopefully they have some islay left. Thanks!

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Good luck! it tastes very similar to Port Charlotte to me which is great, even though that's very unlikely. Probably Caol Ila given the volume the distillery will need to afford for a Kirkland bottling.

----------


## jake1er

Not Scotch but thought it would be appreciated here. Delivered to the door for $220! Looking forward to diving into this on my upcoming birthday.

----------


## davidI

> Not Scotch but thought it would be appreciated here. Delivered to the door for $220! Looking forward to diving into this on my upcoming birthday.



Great price based on what I've seen. Who did you order it through?

----------


## jake1er

> Great price based on what I've seen. Who did you order it through?



Sherbrooke Liqour had a flash sale

----------


## davidI

> Sherbrooke Liqour had a flash sale



Sweet. I'll watch their website next time I fly back to Canada as it's tough to get Canadian Whisky in Europe.

Though, I made my last purchase for a while today... couldn't resist a 15% off sale...




Been wanting to add an Oogie to the collection for a while. Bulleit will be a good cocktail rye to have on hand. 

Wanted to try that Teeling as I haven't ventured too far into Irish whisky yet and the Black Barrel is by far the best whisky I've ever made Irish Coffees with (though it's quite nice to sip neat as well).

----------


## bjstare

Got some Kirkland Islay, as well as Kirkland 20yr Speyside. They have a bit left at Tsuutina if anyone is looking for it; not lots though, anticipate it'll be gone within a few days.

edit: Cracked open the islay for a taste, and it is delicious. I'm not going to try and be fancy about this description, but it tastes somewhere between lagavulin and caol ila... very close to caol ila. By far and away the best $60 scotch I've ever had.

----------


## tirebob

> Got some Kirkland Islay, as well as Kirkland 20yr Speyside. They have a bit left at Tsuutina if anyone is looking for it; not lots though, anticipate it'll be gone within a few days.
> 
> edit: Cracked open the islay for a taste, and it is delicious. I'm not going to try and be fancy about this description, but it tastes somewhere between lagavulin and caol ila... very close to caol ila. By far and away the best $60 scotch I've ever had.



Come on man... get fancy! You know you want to...

----------


## ganesh

Got this today as a gift. 
Can't wait to try this

----------


## tirebob

> Got this today as a gift. 
> Can't wait too try this



Lovely bottle!!

----------


## davidI

> Lovely bottle!!



Not to mention the sweet tin graphic!!! Haven't heard much about this 19 Year - Let us know how it goes 
@ganesh
.

----------


## LongCity

> Got this today as a gift. 
> Can't wait to try this



Interesting… I was just looking for new friends wanting to gift whisky.

----------


## ganesh

> Not to mention the sweet tin graphic!!! Haven't heard much about this 19 Year - Let us know how it goes 
> @ganesh
> .



 
@davidI
 finally opened the bottle last night. 
It is very smooth. Little bit on the sweeter side for me. Nice fragrance of the oak. 
Very easy to drink. I quite like it.

----------


## Buster

This thread

----------


## killramos

> This thread



 :ROFL!: 

Sorry. No rep available.

Wait is that Kert?

----------


## jake1er

The main Crowfoot liquor by Arbour Lake has a few bottles of the 2021 Springbank 12CS if anyone is on the hunt.

----------


## LongCity

> The main Crowfoot liquor by Arbour Lake has a few bottles of the 2021 Springbank 12CS if anyone is on the hunt.



Dammit, so far haha. What’s the damage these days on one of those? The last one I got was 2019 (maybe 2018), I think, and it was ~$90. I imagine they’re up around $140-150 now. 

Thanks for the heads up!

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> The main Crowfoot liquor by Arbour Lake has a few bottles of the 2021 Springbank 12CS if anyone is on the hunt.



Oh That's tempting. .. although if it's like the $140+ range, I'm not sure if it's a $140+ scotch. SB 15yo for $98 used to be my go-to. The good ol' days.

----------


## jake1er

> Oh That's tempting. .. although if it's like the $140+ range, I'm not sure if it's a $140+ scotch. SB 15yo for $98 used to be my go-to. The good ol' days.



I paid $112 I think before tax, not too bad!

----------


## Eride

Just grabbed one at Crowfoot, they said they got 6 in and have sold 4 already, limiting to one per person.

----------


## LongCity

> Just grabbed one at Crowfoot, they said they got 6 in and have sold 4 already, limiting to one per person.



Wow, couldn’t even put on a moustache and hat to go back and grab one for a friend, hey?

----------


## adamc

Getting colder = campfire szn. bust out the laga.
And an opportunity to practice a little product photography.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Just grabbed one at Crowfoot, they said they got 6 in and have sold 4 already, limiting to one per person.



Edit: never mind- saw your post

----------


## Eride

> Edit: never mind- saw your post



Was $118 taxes in I think

----------


## davidI

> Though, I made my last purchase for a while today...



I suck. Couldn't resist the Classic Laddie or Redbreast 12 at 45€ as supply seems limited and prices are going up.

Of course, they needed to come with some friends. I forgot how nice that Northern Harvest Rye is.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Costco has the 4x200ml Johnnie Walker sets in stock at $80 right now.

Decent way to sample 4 bottles or makes for a nice Christmas gift

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Costco has the 4x200ml Johnnie Walker sets in stock at $80 right now.
> 
> Decent way to sample 4 bottles or makes for a nice Christmas gift



Is it Red, Black, something, Blue?
Or Black, something, something, Blue?

Either way, this is one of the best gifts in the world for someone who is interested in experiencing the differences in Scotch from well known brands that are tremendously different, without dabbling into the extremely peaty Scotch. A human female would even like this!
It's the perfect starter pack.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Black, gold label reserve, 18 year and blue label. Comes in a nice box too.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

And it's 200mL for all of them¿?!!¡?!¿!
Fuck me! I'm going to buy a skid of these and pretend I have enough friends to give them to! That there, is an excellent value!

----------


## LongCity

> Black, gold label reserve, 18 year and blue label. Comes in a nice box too.



All of a sudden I am accepting gifts early this year.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> And it's 200mL for all of them¿?!!¡?!¿!
> Fuck me! I'm going to buy a skid of these and pretend I have enough friends to give them to! That there, is an excellent value!



Haha yep good value indeed, buying 4 packs is just about the equivalent cost of one bottle of blue label. Basically getting a bottle of black, gold and 18 year for free.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Someone buy me two boxes.

----------


## Disoblige

Hahaha oh man I was going to post about this earlier and make some sly joke about TPiM doesn't need to put Blue Label in a plastic bottle for transport anymore.

Hope you guys are able to grab a couple! Great deal.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Smoking deal.

The same set is selling for $170 out east with LCBO https://www.lcbo.com/webapp/wcs/stor...1#.YZPVDWDMJPY

----------


## ercchry

God damn… can anyone confirm the reserve location has them?

----------


## bjstare

> God damn… can anyone confirm the reserve location has them?



The reserve location can confirm that if you pick up the phone and call them  :ROFL!:

----------


## chongkee_

Bought 5 of them but with all the hype I'm thinking of getting more.
Got them all as gifts for the holidays. You can even separate the bottles as individual gifts.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Hahaha oh man I was going to post about this earlier and make some sly joke about TPiM doesn't need to put Blue Label in a plastic bottle for transport anymore.
> 
> Hope you guys are able to grab a couple! Great deal.



Don't be shy. That shit is never going to get old.
LoL!

----------


## ercchry

> The reserve location can confirm that if you pick up the phone and call them



Fuck that, who uses a phone? Hell… I wasn’t even planning to leave the house. Just was gonna get the Gf to stop by on her way home  :ROFL!:

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I'm tempted to go buy more now  :ROFL!:

----------


## Disoblige

> I'm tempted to go buy more now



I only bought a couple as gifts, but I wouldn't FOMO into this unless you really love JW.
It's still $80 and I know a lot of other full bottle selections that I could pay $50-60 and enjoy way more than JW.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

There are 12+ in Okotoks.
(JW 4-packs)

----------


## Disoblige

> There are 12+ in Okotoks.
> (JW 4-packs)



It was an entire pallet before TPiM showed up. He had the decency to leave "12+" left.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> It was an entire pallet before TPiM showed up. He had the decency to leave "12+" left.



I only bought *4* ya fuckin Cream Jockey!

----------


## Disoblige

> I only bought *4* ya fuckin Cream Jockey!



4 PALLETS? Fuck, you're a savage.
Also you don't need to pour that into Pellegrino bottles anymore. Just save the boxes and transport 4 bottles of 200 mL blue label moving forward ya dummy.

----------


## ercchry

I bought zero… none on the reserve, but I did get some brunello… so not a total loss

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Whoa there! If there's anymore talk of that terrible word 
@Disoblige
 said and/or reserves, we're going to end up with the flags half down again... 
I need my reconciling callouses to heal for a bit before we spend another few confusing months with the flags half down!

----------


## Eride

The Glenfiddich Grand Cru is finally starting to pop up around here, pricey but nice juice for the Fiddich fans out there.

----------


## LongCity

> The Glenfiddich Grand Cru is finally starting to pop up around here, pricey but nice juice for the Fiddich fans out there.



Meh, the bottle and packing are probably better than what's inside  :Angel:   :Guns: 

With that being said, can I still try it when you pop it open, to confirm or disprove my claim?! hahah

Edit: Looks awesome against the white snow, fam!

----------


## Perceptionist

I got the JW sampler set last year for Christmas. Not a fan of the black but the rest are decent. The blue is obviously very smooth but not something I would pay full price for. There are quite a few decent alternatives in the $80 - $100 range that I would pick up before going back to JW. Makes a nice gift though!

----------


## tirebob

> I got the JW sampler set last year for Christmas. Not a fan of the black but the rest are decent. The blue is obviously very smooth but not something I would pay full price for. There are quite a few decent alternatives in the $80 - $100 range that I would pick up before going back to JW. Makes a nice gift though!



Yeah not the biggest JW fan either. Not saying it is bad, but really it is very meh... If someone gave it to me as a gift I would not poo poo it, but if I am buying scotch I would spend my dollars on something else.

----------


## Eride

I really like Green, Black is decent too, but that’s about it for me with JW.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

We opened one last night and did a couple "flights" I guess you'd say.
We found that at room temp, the Gold was boring, 18 was just about bad and the Blue wasn't very special. With an ice cube, everything changed and the Blue tasted so so much better along with the 18. But I have always felt its (Blue) price is too far out to justify.
It was a fun mini test and there's enough there that we can definitely do that a few more times.

----------


## Strider

Superstore has the JW pack too if you can't find it at Costco. They'll price match (they phoned for the price).

----------


## 89coupe

Just got this for my bday

----------


## Disoblige

> I got the JW sampler set last year for Christmas. Not a fan of the black but the rest are decent. The blue is obviously very smooth but not something I would pay full price for. There are quite a few decent alternatives in the $80 - $100 range that I would pick up before going back to JW. Makes a nice gift though!



JW is so smart. I never would have spent $$ on JW, ever. But because they came out with a cleverly boxed set at the right time and the right pricepoint, it makes for a great gift. Great marketing.

----------


## Strider

> JW is so smart. I never would have spent $$ on JW, ever. But because they came out with a cleverly boxed set at the right time and the right pricepoint, it makes for a great gift. Great marketing.



I wouldn't have bought it if not for the hype on beyond and rfd... but here we are, 2 boxes later. The blue label is $250 at Superstore, so I feel the value was a bit overstated.
I only buy Pellegrino in glass bottles are those still a superior liquor transporting vessel?

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I wouldn't have bought it if not for the hype on beyond and rfd... but here we are, 2 boxes later. The blue label is $250 at Superstore, so I feel the value was a bit overstated.
> I only buy Pellegrino in glass bottles are those still a superior liquor transporting vessel?



You're asking the wrong guy about San Pellegrino storage!
No - the glass bottles are completely horse shit for storage.

The value isn't overstated. If Blue is $250 a bottle, then $66 of the cost is Blue, alone. Plus, you're getting another three 200mL bottles. The "value" based on market cost is easily over $110 and that is being overly conservative.

It's valueless for an existing connoisseur who has their mind made up that they don't like Johnnie Walker, but it's one of the best gifts in the world for someone who has previously not had an interest in Scotch to quickly taste 4 significantly different products in one hot minute.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I don't think there's any question there's better scotch out there for the price of Johnnie but the gift set makes it a reasonable purchase. The 18 year/platinum is very good and the blue is smooth tasty whisky.

----------


## davidI

Yea yea yea, the bottles aren't Scotch but the books are Scotch related.

Couldn't pass up the Black Friday deals on these two bottles I've been wanting for a while... and the books were a great price too.

----------


## bjstare

Idk if anyone had any luck, but Highlander released some Ardbeg Scorch today (on sale, no less). I missed the email by 45 min and it was sold out.. same with the Lagavulin 12 special release. I bought a Lagavulin distillers edition to try out though.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

They had a couple Scorch at Wine and Beyond (sage hill) over the weekend. It's not the Committee Release so personally not too excited about them.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Okotoks still has the JW 4 pack in stock fyi

----------


## 89coupe

First one in the calendar

----------


## 89coupe

Day 2

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Was just gifted a bottle of Glenmorangie Signet. Will crack this open tonight methinks!

----------


## 89coupe

Picked up a couple bottles of this today. 

Limited stock lately.

----------


## LongCity

> Picked up a couple bottles of this today. 
> 
> Limited stock lately.



Is this the Madeira Cask travel retail one? I see this on shelves at most places.

----------


## 89coupe

> Is this the Madeira Cask travel retail one? I see this on shelves at most places.




Just the normal 21 year bottle I always get.

Is there a difference?

----------


## LongCity

> Just the normal 21 year bottle I always get.
> 
> Is there a difference?



There _should_ be. The travel retail is a part of their Madeira Cask finish line but I haven't had either. No real interest in Aberfeldy, though, their prices are fantastic. But then again, they better be when it's all 40% ABV offerings.

----------


## 89coupe

> There _should_ be. The travel retail is a part of their Madeira Cask finish line but I haven't had either. No real interest in Aberfeldy, though, their prices are fantastic. But then again, they better be when it's all 40% ABV offerings.



I have no idea lol.

It’s the same bottle I always get.

Prices have gone up a lot, I use to be able to get this for $121 plus tax.

Best price I could find now is $173 plus tax

----------


## tirebob

> There _should_ be. The travel retail is a part of their Madeira Cask finish line but I haven't had either. No real interest in Aberfeldy, though, their prices are fantastic. But then again, they better be when it's all 40% ABV offerings.






> I have no idea lol.
> 
> It’s the same bottle I always get.
> 
> Prices have gone up a lot, I use to be able to get this for $121 plus tax.
> 
> Best price I could find now is $173 plus tax



I enjoyed this bottle myself. A very nice dram!

----------


## 89coupe

Day 3

----------


## 89coupe

Day 4

----------


## davidI

> Day 4]



Maybe you can provide some comments on what you think of each?

----------


## 89coupe

Day 5

Surprised to get a bourbon. It was ok, a little oaky with a mild pepper aftertaste. 

The last two were way too peaty for me, was not enjoyable.

----------


## 89coupe

Day 6

Very smooth, easy on the palate, hints of caramel.

----------


## 89coupe

Day 7

Strong but smooth, spices, oak, hints of orange. I like.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Why do you keep blurring the top of the bottles/glasses?

----------


## killramos

A cell phone does not an SLR make

The bokeh is artificial

----------


## 89coupe

> Why do you keep blurring the top of the bottles/glasses?



Artificial DOF with iPhone.

It does a shitty job lol

----------


## ExtraSlow

can you turn it off and take a real photograph? I'm sure your house isn't that ugly, you don't have to be ashamed of it.

----------


## ercchry

You can also adjust the effect post photo

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

It's a background effect on MS Teams.
Toight.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

All the Springbank stuff is selling out like crazy, with KWM only doing lottery draws and what not. 

Just picked up a bottle of Kilkerran 16yo from Craft Cellars. A tad expensive imo but will probably regret it later not getting one when I had the chance. It's still showing in stock if anyone is interested.

----------


## Inzane

Had a dram of this last night. Great stuff and still reasonably priced last time I looked.

----------


## LongCity

> All the Springbank stuff is selling out like crazy, with KWM only doing lottery draws and what not. 
> 
> Just picked up a bottle of Kilkerran 16yo from Craft Cellars. A tad expensive imo but will probably regret it later not getting one when I had the chance. It's still showing in stock if anyone is interested.



They’re being slimy. Charging $20-55 more than competitors. The SB12CS at Crowfoot was ~$115 before tax. Others went up to ~$130, or so. They want $170…

I thought about the Kilkerran 16, as well, but knowing they are gouging, I think I will pass. They always add an extra $10-15 over competitors, which isn’t a big deal, as I find it more annoying they are cool with doing that to customers, but understand they are a business to make profit and they’ll mostly sell out in 10 mins.

----------


## ExtraSlow

If something sells out in 10 minutes, it's priced too low. Jack that shit up bros.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> They’re being slimy. Charging $20-55 more than competitors. The SB12CS at Crowfoot was ~$115 before tax. Others went up to ~$130, or so. They want $170…
> 
> I thought about the Kilkerran 16, as well, but knowing they are gouging, I think I will pass. They always add an extra $10-15 over competitors, which isn’t a big deal, as I find it more annoying they are cool with doing that to customers, but understand they are a business to make profit and they’ll mostly sell out in 10 mins.



Yeah I would agree with that too... I guess it was just FOMO since it's not just they sell out quickly at the competitors, but KWM is actually doing lottery draws on them. Actually KWM didn't even do that. KWM just did a draw on SB10 and SB15, but then offered those people a chance to pick the Kilkerran 16 or SB 18 as well instead. I didn't even have a chance! 

I wish I live closer to Crowfoot. Would love to pop by once in a while to see what they got, but not sure if it's worth the $10 in gas each time lol.

----------


## roopi

> Had a dram of this last night. Great stuff and still reasonably priced last time I looked.



Excellent at this price point. Can easily be found at $45 - $55 (Safeway/Sobeys regularly puts it on sale).

----------


## 89coupe

Day 8

Whiffs of clove, oak & mild peat. Not may favourite that’s for sure.

----------


## davidI

> Day 8
> 
> Whiffs of clove, oak & mild peat. Not may favourite that’s for sure.



I've got a bottle of this. Great value IMO. A younger peaty Islay with a bit of that sour cabbage funkiness that reminds me of Ledaig.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

The fake bokeh gives me a headache.

----------


## 89coupe

> The fake bokeh gives me a headache.



I can’t imagine what the scotch would do to you  :ROFL!:

----------


## roopi

4 x 200ml Johnnie Walker available at Superstore for $89.98 (if you spend more then $75 on scotch you get 12000 PC points which is a $12 value in store)

----------


## Strider

They'll price match Costco's $80 if there are any stores left with stock (they'll phone to verify).

----------


## 89coupe

Day 9 

Sour, sherry finish, spice, meh.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I can’t imagine what the scotch would do to you



Make me enjoy it?

----------


## bjstare

This is making me feel pretty good about my decision not to buy the advent calendar this year.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> Excellent at this price point. Can easily be found at $45 - $55 (Safeway/Sobeys regularly puts it on sale).



We did a little whiskey tasting two weeks back and split two of the advent scotch calendars from KWM - this actually was our favorite amongst many other more higher end bottles.

----------


## 89coupe

Day 10

Peat, smoke, pepper, with a sherry finish. It’s ok

----------


## ExtraSlow

I'm shocked you aren't using a norlan glass.

----------


## 89coupe

> I'm shocked you aren't using a norlan glass.




I have really nice crystal scotch glasses but this came with the calendar, so why not use it.

----------


## roopi

> We did a little whiskey tasting two weeks back and split two of the advent scotch calendars from KWM - this actually was our favorite amongst many other more higher end bottles.



If you have the chance try some of the other Old Pultneys as well. Also noticed yesterday Superstore carries this and it was regular price $44-$45.

----------


## 89coupe

Day 11

I’m way behind.

Smooth, light, hints of citrus and chocolate with a little spice.

----------


## 89coupe

Day 12


Smooth finish, vanilla, hints of fruit & caramel.

----------


## 89coupe

Day 13

Hints of chocolate, spice & pitted fruit. So good.

----------


## 89coupe

Day 14

Couldn’t put a distinct profile.

Pepper, strong notes, hints of oak & honey.

----------


## 89coupe

Day 15

Hints of spice & pitted fruits. Very nice

----------


## davidI

> Day 15
> 
> Hints of spice & pitted fruits. Very nice



I've been wanting to pick up a Loch Lomond 12,15 or 18... sounds like it's worth giving a go?

----------


## 89coupe

> I've been wanting to pick up a Loch Lomond 12,15 or 18... sounds like it's worth giving a go?



It was really nice

- - - Updated - - -

Day 16

Hints of peat, smoke & spice. Also very nice.

----------


## 89coupe

Got this from a client today. Never tried it before.

----------


## roopi

@89coupe
 Aberfeldy 21 for $129.99 - https://highlanderwine.com/featured-sales/?

----------


## LongCity

Holy smokes, that Lafrog Carchase went with the quickness!

----------


## 89coupe

> @89coupe
>  Aberfeldy 21 for $129.99 - https://highlanderwine.com/featured-sales/?



Great price

I have two bottles left.

Will pass it on though

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Holy smokes, that Lafrog Carchase went with the quickness!



No kidding. Stuck in a meeting and missed it. Friend managed to get the last bottle.

----------


## davidI

I finally tracked down some bottles I've been chasing for a while and made the 350€ order... only to be told none of the 7 bottles I wanted were in stock and to have the order fully refunded.

Ugh. The whisky demand/inflation has been brutal this last year.

----------


## vengie

Just finished my first bottle of scotch ever. 
Laphroaig quarter cask. 

I know nothing about scotch expect for it was delicious and smoky. 

What do you all recommend I buy next?

----------


## davidI

Want to stay smoky? Ardbeg 10. Ledaig 10. 

Less smoky but still rich in flavour: Bunnahabhain 12, Tomatin 12, Glendronach 8 or 12

----------


## bjstare

> Just finished my first bottle of scotch ever. 
> Laphroaig quarter cask. 
> 
> I know nothing about scotch expect for it was delicious and smoky. 
> 
> What do you all recommend I buy next?



Kirkland signature islay. It’s way cheaper than those other three, and about 150x better.

Edit: not cheaper than tomatin 12, but that tastes like prison toilet liquor in comparison to the Kirkland islay.

----------


## Ukyo8

> @89coupe
>  Aberfeldy 21 for $129.99 - https://highlanderwine.com/featured-sales/?



Thanks for the tip, picked one up

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Kirkland signature islay. It’s way cheaper than those other three, and about 150x better.
> 
> Edit: not cheaper than tomatin 12, but that tastes like prison toilet liquor in comparison to the Kirkland islay.



+1 the Kirkland Islay is too cheap for what it is. Worth picking up a bottle if you need something peaty and easy to drink. Lagavulin 8 is a great one too for being $64 at most places like superstore this week.

----------


## roopi

Apparently it's Robbie Burns day?

----------


## adamc

Absolutely delicious

----------


## 89coupe

Sipping on this now

----------


## Neil4Speed

> Sipping on this now



.... And?

----------


## vengie

Picked up some Aberlour 12 , haven't had a chance to make it to Costco yet for the Kirkland. 

Big fan of the Aberlour so far!

----------


## 89coupe

> .... And?



Good, but not as good as the Larceny Barrel Proof bourbon I posted in the bourbon thread.

----------


## bjstare

Costco has Kirkland 24yr speyside sherry cask right now for $94. Should be really solid if you’re into that kinda thing (the 20yr is not bad at all). I expect it will sell out soon; the 20 yr only lasted a couple weeks.

----------


## davidI

> Picked up some Aberlour 12
> Big fan of the Aberlour so far!



Yea, it's a good whisky for the price. I really want to find a NCF 48% version but I can only find it for 50% more expensive than the normal Aberlour 12 which doesn't seem worth it.

----------


## davidI

Scotchy Scotchy Scotch.

A little reward to myself for completing dry January (actually just trying to get ahead of stock outs and inflation.

Was pleasantly surprised with the Arran 10 as it's an older bottle (2014?) and 1L when I thought it was a 0.7!

----------


## davidI

Great deal at Co-Op on the Benromach 10.

----------


## roopi

Glenmorangie 'A Tale Of Winter' available at Willow Park. Haven't tried it yet but I know it is difficult to get and last years version 'A Tale of Cake' was worth it. Disclaimer: I'm a Glenmorangie fan so may be bias:

https://www.willowpark.net/collectio...-winter-858355

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Willow park scotch sale, anything on here with picking up? Lots I haven't had

https://www.willowpark.net/collectio...KYpc%3D.VgeCwB

----------


## Neil4Speed

So tempted by the Octomore... by far my favorite scotch. I have been slowly savoring a bottle I bought a little while ago.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

The Peat's Beast is surprisingly good for the price. Not a crazy good price though. It's the same price as Zyn and I've seen it cheaper at Craft. 

Tomatin Decades II is pretty neat for the price if you are into that old whisky taste.

Everything else is not that exciting IMO.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I swung by and grabbed a bottle of the Bowmore 15 and Craig 13 because cheap

----------


## LongCity

I want the Oonouch but hoping it’ll be cheaper elsewhere or be able to get it on discount.

----------


## davidI

> I swung by and grabbed a bottle of the Bowmore 15 and Craig 13 because cheap



How much was the Craig 13?

It's been difficult to find in Spain so I picked up a bottle yesterday in Dubai Duty Free. 242 AED (C$83) for 1L.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> How much was the Craig 13?
> 
> It's been difficult to find in Spain so I picked up a bottle yesterday in Dubai Duty Free. 242 AED (C$83) for 1L.



if you catch the right sale, they are ~$50 for a 750ml bottle here.

----------


## davidI

> if you catch the right sale, they are ~$50 for a 750ml bottle here.



That's a great price.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Yeah I paid $54 for the Craig 13. $83 for a litre not too bad at all though either.

----------


## davidI

> Yeah I paid $54 for the Craig 13. $83 for a litre not too bad at all though either.



Nah, compared to all the other options I figured it was fair. Although Laphroaig Four Oak was another consideration.

I'm just surprised how much Craig 13 costs in the UK and Europe relative to other Scotches and how cheap it is in Canada relative to other Scotches.

----------


## davidI

> Yea, it's a good whisky for the price. I really want to find a NCF 48% version but I can only find it for 50% more expensive than the normal Aberlour 12 which doesn't seem worth it.



I finally found the Aberlour NCF for <50€ and decided to go for it. It's expected whisky prices will be going up due to the higher cost of grains and since I tend to prefer Scotch for the colder winter months I picked up some Bourbon/Irish bottles for the summer as well.

----------


## LongCity

> I finally found the Aberlour NCF for <50€ and decided to go for it. It's expected whisky prices will be going up due to the higher cost of grains and since I tend to prefer Scotch for the colder winter months I picked up some Bourbon/Irish bottles for the summer as well.



Damn, nice! I’ve been hoping to find that on the shelves for years now but I don’t think it ever came or is coming here haha

----------


## davidI

> Damn, nice! I’ve been hoping to find that on the shelves for years now but I don’t think it ever came or is coming here haha



I'm still on the lookout for Laphroaig 10 CS, Clynelish 14, and Glendronach 15 Revival here. Otherwise, I'm going to try and cut back on my purchases!!

----------


## Inzane

> I'm still on the lookout for Laphroaig 10 CS, Clynelish 14, and Glendronach 15 Revival here. Otherwise, I'm going to try and cut back on my purchases!!



I love Clynelish 14 but it can be hard to find. I remember when I bought a bottle about 5 or so years ago, I only found it in one liquor store in all of south Edmonton at that time. (I didn't physically check every store obviously... I meant searching via that alberta liquor database).

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> I'm still on the lookout for Laphroaig 10 CS, Clynelish 14, and Glendronach 15 Revival here. Otherwise, I'm going to try and cut back on my purchases!!



Laphroaig 10CS is pretty easy to find unless you want an earlier batch. I even saw them at coop on 16ave NW. 

Clynelish 14 also not bad. I know willow park has it in stock.

Glendornach 15 is harder. KWM is doing a draw for one right now

- - - Updated - - -




> I'm still on the lookout for Laphroaig 10 CS, Clynelish 14, and Glendronach 15 Revival here. Otherwise, I'm going to try and cut back on my purchases!!



NM Just realized you are in Europe!

----------


## davidI

> Laphroaig 10CS is pretty easy to find unless you want an earlier batch. I even saw them at coop on 16ave NW. 
> 
> Clynelish 14 also not bad. I know willow park has it in stock.
> 
> Glendornach 15 is harder. KWM is doing a draw for one right now
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...



Still helpful. I'll be back in Calgary this summer so hopefully I'll be able to pick one of them up.

There are some real strange things happening with supply in Europe lately though they're the same issues Canada always seems to face! At least Albertans don't need to deal with Government procured liquor!

----------


## bjstare

For anyone that cares, Costco is pulling the Kirkland signature islay, I cleaned out what was left at Taza yesterday. They said okotoks had like 30 bottles left and some other locations had smaller amounts. I anticipate it’ll be gone sometime this morning, so if you like it, better get a move on.

----------


## msommers

> For anyone that cares, Costco is pulling the Kirkland signature islay, I cleaned out what was left at Taza yesterday. They said okotoks had like 30 bottles left and some other locations had smaller amounts. I anticipate it’ll be gone sometime this morning, so if you like it, better get a move on.



Thanks for the heads up. Is that the sherry cask version you're referring to?

----------


## bjstare

> Thanks for the heads up. Is that the sherry cask version you're referring to?



No that’s the other one you’re thinking of, not the islay. That ones been gone for a while but the employee I talked to said they’re expecting another run of that one soon.

----------


## msommers

Appreciated!

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Beyond group buy?

https://globalnews.ca/news/8821673/c...ensive-scotch/

----------


## msommers

Surprised it's not sold already

----------


## Nufy

I would need 139,999 friends.....

----------


## Eride

Had a chance to spend a bit of time with that bottle, really beautiful piece of whisky history! My colleague had the chance to go to the launch in Vancouver to taste it, he was kind enough to bring me a 1/4oz sample but I haven't poured it yet, waiting for a special occasion!
DSC06496 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
DSC06552 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr
DSC06555 by Erik McRitchie, on Flickr

----------


## davidI

> I would need 139,999 friends.....



I'm not sure if it's a 70cl or 75cl bottle but for the ease of math, let's say 70cl which means this liquid costs $200/ml.

Shit better cure cancer at that price.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

KWM has the Tomatin Contrast on sale for $105 which is a great deal. It's composed of casks vatted from 5 different decades (1973, 1977, 1988, 1991, 2002, and 2006). A bottle matured in ex-Bourbon and one in ex-sherry. It's pretty good, and alot cheaper than the Tomatin Decades series.

----------


## davidI

^ That is a great deal.

I haven't been able to track those down in Spain. Amazing score from Malt-Review: https://malt-review.com/2022/04/28/tomatin-contrast/

----------


## msommers

> KWM has the Tomatin Contrast on sale for $105 which is a great deal. It's composed of casks vatted from 5 different decades (1973, 1977, 1988, 1991, 2002, and 2006). A bottle matured in ex-Bourbon and one in ex-sherry. It's pretty good, and alot cheaper than the Tomatin Decades series.



Thanks for the head's up!

----------


## msommers

Opened up The Contrast this evening. I knew I liked sherry cask but this really solidifies it. Enjoyable to try these back to back though, both are decent.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Willow park sale on

https://www.willowpark.net/collectio...KYpc%3D.VgeCwB

----------


## 89coupe

A client gave me this the other day.

Any good?

----------


## LongCity

> A client gave me this the other day.
> 
> Any good?



Nah, it sucks. Regift to me, please and thanks.

----------


## Inzane

> A client gave me this the other day.
> 
> Any good?



Why wouldn't you just open it and TRY it yourself?

----------


## msommers

I really like that 18 a lot

----------


## 89coupe

> Why wouldn't you just open it and TRY it yourself?



I will eventually. Was just curious.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

You tell us if it's any good.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

It might be poison, let me try it for you  :thumbs up:

----------


## Disoblige

It's on par with Jamesons.

----------


## ganesh

I bought the Glengoyne 18Yr about couple of months ago I don't like it. 
I expected it to be smooth but IMO it is not

----------


## davidI

> I bought the Glengoyne 18Yr about couple of months ago I don't like it. 
> I expected it to be smooth but IMO it is not



Interesting. Have you had the 12yo? How does it compare?

I like the 12y a fair bit but haven't tried the 18.

----------


## 89coupe

I tried a glass last night, I didn’t mind it.

----------


## davidI

Couldn't resist adding a few more to the collection. The An Oa and Quinta Ruban were on for a great price and I've been watching for the Clynelish 14 and GlenAllachie to become available for a while so had to pull the trigger.



I'll be back in Canada in a couple of weeks and plan to explore Canadian whiskies while I'm back.

I saw a great deal on the Forty Creek Confederation Oak and Century 15/25 at Coop World of Whisky so already ordered those. Hoping to track down the Lot 40 Dark Oak and maybe a couple Alberta Premium products as well. 

It looks like Zyn.ca has the best prices and Craft Cellar / BSW Liquor have the best selection. Any other recommendations for places to look? Kensington Wine Market seems excessively priced and Co-Op only looks good if they have sales on.

----------


## ganesh

> Interesting. Have you had the 12yo? How does it compare?
> 
> I like the 12y a fair bit but haven't tried the 18.



I never tried the 12 Yr. 
Don't get me wrong it is good but being 18 Yr old I expected it to be much smoother.

----------


## davidI

Happy I built up my collection as this indicates to me Scotch prices and availability are only going to get worse...

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> I'll be back in Canada in a couple of weeks and plan to explore Canadian whiskies while I'm back.
> 
> I saw a great deal on the Forty Creek Confederation Oak and Century 15/25 at Coop World of Whisky so already ordered those. Hoping to track down the Lot 40 Dark Oak and maybe a couple Alberta Premium products as well. 
> 
> It looks like Zyn.ca has the best prices and Craft Cellar / BSW Liquor have the best selection. Any other recommendations for places to look? Kensington Wine Market seems excessively priced and Co-Op only looks good if they have sales on.



KWM is the best place for Independent bottling stuff, especially all the KWM casks. Never really had a bad KWM bottling. Andrew really knows how to pick them. Their recent G&M Ardmore and 1991 Morlach (don't remember bottler) are both spectacular. I wouldn't say they are excessively priced, but just regular price unless you are able to catch one of their store-wide sales, which is only ~ twice a year I think. They just had one in May so you won't see one til closer to Xmas. 

Zyn has the best regular prices and its nice you can see everything online. The first Tuesday of every month they do an in-store only sale on ALL their stuff. If you are in town, go on that day. At least 5% off whatever they have listed, which is pretty good. 

Craft has a decent selection (not the best) but consistently have a bunch of stuff on sale. They also run their 15% online promo at least once every couple of months, so if you plan ahead you can almost get whatever you see online for 15% off. 

COOP World of Whisky in downtown will have the biggest selection you will ever see in your life. Probably bigger than Zyn, Craft, and KWM put together. Mostly standard bottlings though and 99% just regular price. So if you are bargain hunting, you wont find much there, but it's still worth checking out, especially if you are hunting for something specific. Everything Thurs (I think) afternoon they have in-store testing on 3-4 bottles and 10% off those if you buy. 

Wine & Beyond in Sagehill has quite a decent selection as well. Rarely any sales though. Not worth a trip unless you are in the area. 

Crowfoot Wine & Sprits in NW Crowfoot mall is a hidden gem. They have quite a decent selection and don't advertise/no online store, so if you are lucky you might find some surprises there. However never on sale, so you might find some harder to find stuff, but regular priced. 

Another notable mention is Willow Park Main store in the south or Liquor Depot on 17ave SW

Calgary is a wonderful place to go whisky shopping. one of the best in the world. 

I dont follow whisky/bourbon too closely. Mostly a scotch guy. If there are specific bottles you are looking for, let me know and I can keep an eye out for you.

----------


## ercchry

Willowpark always has sales? Willowpark also have a massive amount of independent bottlings and a fantastic relationship with distillers. Willowpark needs more respect here  :ROFL!: 

Also first stop for any shopping has to be superstore, if they have it, its the best deal in town on that bottle

----------


## OTown

> Willowpark always has sales? Willowpark also have a massive amount of independent bottlings and a fantastic relationship with distillers. Willowpark needs more respect here 
> 
> Also first stop for any shopping has to be superstore, if they have it, it’s the best deal in town on that bottle



Superstore and Costco are my go to's for non-sale scotch/whiskey. Willowpark now and then has some decent sales during which I pick up a few bottles a year

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Scotch, bourbon, whisky sale at Willow for father's day

https://www.willowpark.net/collectio...KYpc%3D.VgeCwB

----------


## msommers

Zyn are good people, I really like it there.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Where the beyond scotch ballers at?

----------


## ercchry

> Scotch, bourbon, whisky sale at Willow for father's day
> 
> https://www.willowpark.net/collectio...KYpc%3D.VgeCwB



Thanks! Dunno how I missed that email. That Lismore 21 is a steal

----------


## LongCity

> Where the beyond scotch ballers at?



This sale is for the poor folk. The rich people already got theirs at full price.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> Thanks! Dunno how I missed that email. That Lismore 21 is a steal



I'm thinking about grabbing that bottle today. Have a bottle of Lismore 18 on the go and it's so good

----------


## ercchry

> I'm thinking about grabbing that bottle today. Have a bottle of Lismore 18 on the go and it's so good



Yup, I drank all the 15 and 18s I stocked up on last time they were on sale. Glenfarclas (I believe?) bought Lismore a little while back, seems like they’re still undercutting the market on the age statement stuff to get more market share, works for me! Haha

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Great price on the Lismore 21 for sure. The only thing I dont like is that it's only 43% and tastes light. Can't beat it for that price though.

The Glendronach 10yo also a great price. IMO it's better than the 12yo.

----------


## davidI

> Great price on the Lismore 21 for sure. The only thing I dont like is that it's only 43% and tastes light. Can't beat it for that price though.
> 
> The Glendronach 10yo also a great price. IMO it's better than the 12yo.



Where did you see the Glendronach 10? How much?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Added to the collection

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Where did you see the Glendronach 10? How much?



The willow park sale https://www.willowpark.net/collectio...intage-834367#

Oloroso and PX cask. I've gone through 2 bottles of this one already. Not sure if its a $100 scotch but for $68, pretty good

----------


## ercchry

Grabbed a few… for sure has some bite, but it’s as I remembered and a decent representation of a sherry cask Speyside

----------


## davidI

Anyone know where I can find a couple of Canadian Glencairns (Glencairn Mixers) for a decent price?

I've been looking online but the ones I see are $15-$20/glass plus $10+ for shipping/delivery. Seems a little excessive...

----------


## ercchry

> Anyone know where I can find a couple of Canadian Glencairns (Glencairn Mixers) for a decent price?
> 
> I've been looking online but the ones I see are $15-$20/glass plus $10+ for shipping/delivery. Seems a little excessive...



You just missed a sale on these:

https://www.willowpark.net/collectio...ey-glass-2-pk#

----------


## davidI

> You just missed a sale on these:
> 
> https://www.willowpark.net/collectio...ey-glass-2-pk#



Thanks, but I'm not after the normal Glencairns (I have a dozen or so). I'm looking for the larger/wider "Canadian" Glencairn, which Glencairn now calls the mixer.

This is the best price I've found so far but the shipping costs kind of bite into it: https://www.linenchest.com/en_ca/ver...en_ca_products

----------


## Eride

Back from 10 days of whisky ad[ventures in Scotland, hit about 10 distilleries mainly in Campbeltown and on Islay, amazing experience! Brought home about 10 bottles got screwed on duty as one would expect. Can't wait to get back!

----------


## davidI

> Back from 10 days of whisky ad[ventures in Scotland, hit about 10 distilleries mainly in Campbeltown and on Islay, amazing experience! Brought home about 10 bottles got screwed on duty as one would expect. Can't wait to get back!



Wow, great pics!! Did you take a drone with you?

How'd the duty charges work? Did you fly directly into Calgary or did you have to settle in a different province and then connect?

----------


## Eride

Thanks man, we did bring a Drone. Shot at each distillery but still working through all of the options. 

For duty, I declared the bottles at customs, they pulled me into the back room and needed to know the value of the bottles, sizes, and ABV and then they did a calculation based on the overages. I flew through Toronto on the way home but they used the calculation based on Alberta rates which I hear is significantly cheaper than anywhere else in Canada. Apparently if you live in Ontario and bring back extra bottles the fees are essentially the same cost as the bottles you bring back or even more.

----------


## 89coupe

Picked this up for a client, sounded good, haha.

Anyone try it?

----------


## Nufy

I often wonder how much $$ of a bottle of scotch is marketing...

Ornate bottles, Labelling, boxing etc...

Part of the appeal too I guess...

----------


## killramos

What if I told you almost the entire value of a bottle of scotch is marketing… haha

----------


## bjstare

Without question, the best Scotches I've had have come in normal cardboard boxes, and have normal labels on them. In my anecdotal experience, anything over $150/bottle, there seems to be an inverse correlation between packaging fanciness and value for $$.

----------


## Nufy

> What if I told you almost the entire value of a bottle of scotch is marketing… haha



Agreed. like most things alcohol related...

----------


## 89coupe

> Grabbed a few… for sure has some bite, but it’s as I remembered and a decent representation of a sherry cask Speyside



I just watched this, haha.

https://vm.tiktok.com/ZMN9DJTCB/?k=1

----------


## msommers

KWM has Bowmore 25 on sale. I'm trying my best to be responsible and not buy it but God is it hard!

----------


## msommers

What's been one of your guys' most memorable scotches?

----------


## bjstare

Kilchoman 100% Islay, 2019. Other years are good too, but this one was unreal. Better than quite a few Scotches I've tried that were much more expensive.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Without question, the best Scotches I've had have come in normal cardboard boxes, and have normal labels on them. In my anecdotal experience, anything over $150/bottle, there seems to be an inverse correlation between packaging fanciness and value for $$.



That's why I transport my JWBlue in San Pellegrino bottles. Keeps it humble.
Don't tell Dissobliggie !

----------


## Disoblige

> That's why I transport my JWBlue in San Pellegrino bottles. Keeps it humble.
> Don't tell Dissobliggie !



Kinda funny how you like Blue Label in more ways than one. I guess there are people in the world who likes ketchup sandwiches too.

----------


## tenth

> What's been one of your guys' most memorable scotches?



Bruichladdich Black Arts - Wild complex and long finish on this one. Unsure on the version (3.1 or 5.1 maybe), but could be had at ~$210 at Zyn when we bought it. 

Bruichladdich Octomore 7.3 - If you love peat, the octomore range is a must try once. It'll really test your taste buds. $125 from Highlander many moons ago.

Longrow (Springbank) 11 Year Australian Shiraz - Traditional Springbank funk with the wine finish offended many of my scotch loving friends, but I loved the punch of it.

Compass Box Flaming Heart - Made me completely rethink my perceptions of blended malts. Complex and long finish with a profile that can only be created in a blended whisky.

From a value perspective, if anybody hasn't tried Old Pulteney, I can't recommend it enough. The 12-year is frequently sub $50 on sale and the maritime-y, salty, briney flavour profile is very unique but widely enjoyable from casual scotch drinkers. Lately, the 15 year and 18 year, which are 46% and non-chill filtered, have been my go to gifts for people as they haven't yet sky-rocketed in demand / price the way many others have.

----------


## roopi

> From a value perspective, if anybody hasn't tried Old Pulteney, I can't recommend it enough. The 12-year is frequently sub $50 on sale and the maritime-y, salty, briney flavour profile is very unique but widely enjoyable from casual scotch drinkers. Lately, the 15 year and 18 year, which are 46% and non-chill filtered, have been my go to gifts for people as they haven't yet sky-rocketed in demand / price the way many others have.



I couldn't agree more. These get overlooked and I'd like to keep it that way.

----------


## davidI

I held a whisky tasting in Bulgaria yesterday and raised 300€ for a local charity.

Focus was on casks. Not dynamite drams but decent enough to get everyone feeling well and proper charitable!

----------


## msommers

Well happy birthday to me. World of Whiskey is an adult candy shop!



There was a Coop special GlenAllachie that was really delicious. 60% strength! I might go back for it...

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Lag 16, I approve.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Bruichladdich Black Arts - Wild complex and long finish on this one. Unsure on the version (3.1 or 5.1 maybe), but could be had at ~$210 at Zyn when we bought it. 
> 
> Bruichladdich Octomore 7.3 - If you love peat, the octomore range is a must try once. It'll really test your taste buds. $125 from Highlander many moons ago.
> 
> Longrow (Springbank) 11 Year Australian Shiraz - Traditional Springbank funk with the wine finish offended many of my scotch loving friends, but I loved the punch of it.
> 
> Compass Box Flaming Heart - Made me completely rethink my perceptions of blended malts. Complex and long finish with a profile that can only be created in a blended whisky.
> 
> From a value perspective, if anybody hasn't tried Old Pulteney, I can't recommend it enough. The 12-year is frequently sub $50 on sale and the maritime-y, salty, briney flavour profile is very unique but widely enjoyable from casual scotch drinkers. Lately, the 15 year and 18 year, which are 46% and non-chill filtered, have been my go to gifts for people as they haven't yet sky-rocketed in demand / price the way many others have.



You had the BlackArt 4.1, the last release created by Jim McEwan. I still kick myself for not picking it up at Zyn for $200 when they had the sale on, but had a chance to taste it at few different tastings. Great stuff. 

CB Flaming Heart is also one of my favorites, especially the 2015 release, which you can still find at some random COOPs.. but at the higher price of ~ $190. You can google the composition of this blend, which over 1/4 of it is 30yo Coal Ila. The 2018 release is great too. Both I ended up buying extra bottles to tuck away, including a Magnum for the 2018. I'm eagerly waiting for the next release as they are supposed to come out every 3 years ish, except knowing CB it'll probably be like $300.

Some of the ones I remember enjoying alot and will probably pick a bottle up again if I can find it, even at a premium: 

Laphroaig Cairdeas 2015 (200th anni edition) - by far the best Laphroaig I've ever had. Better than the 25. Bought a few more Cairdeas releases since and none were nearly as good

Bruichladdich 16 - I wish I bought a case of this. One of my most memorial ones. Turns out the whisky itself is actually 20 or 21yo (Jim's daughter told us herself during one of her masterclass at KMW). 

Ardbeg Darkcove - the best Ardbeg I've had so far, and i've had a bunch of their recent releases ( Traigh Bhan 19, Scorch, Drum, Groove, Supernova, etc...) 

Glenlivet Nadurra 16yo - such a good one and the new NAS releases are terrible. 

Tsuru 17 - even though Japanese whiskies are so overhyped and way overpriced, I really enjoyed the Tsuru 17.

----------


## dirtsniffer



----------


## ExtraSlow

I like this for three reasons, and only one of them is that it'll rustle some jimmies in the thread.

----------


## vengie

> Well happy birthday to me. World of Whiskey is an adult candy shop!
> 
> 
> 
> There was a Coop special GlenAllachie that was really delicious. 60% strength! I might go back for it...



How many lag 16's were in stock?

----------


## ercchry

> How many lag 16's were in stock?



It’s pretty easy to make your own… just add some leftover coals from your most recent campfire to any palatable whiskey instead of ice cubes  :dunno:

----------


## vengie

> It’s pretty easy to make your own… just add some leftover coals from your most recent campfire to any palatable whiskey instead of ice cubes



 :ROFL!:  
I don't disagree, but tell that to my very stubborn 68 year old father.

----------


## roopi

> How many lag 16's were in stock?



Just go to Superstore or BSW (currently $129.99).

----------


## msommers

Lots were in stock at WoW though that sounds like a better price at Superstore than what we paid.

The Lag 16 was my wife's buy for the most part, I'd never had it before last night! I like it, but at the edge of my smoke tolerance. Oban 14 I like as well.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

I miss Lag 16 being $95 at Costco years back.

laphroaig is more peaty than lag imo

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I miss Lag 16 being $95 at Costco years back.
> 
> laphroaig is more peaty than lag imo



I was going to say, what happened?!? Did they stop carrying it? Because they should have the lowest price.

----------


## vengie

Buddy ended up grabbing Lag 16 and Laphroig Quarter cask from WoW. 

Old man will be pumped.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> I was going to say, what happened?!? Did they stop carrying it? Because they should have the lowest price.



I haven't seen it stocked at Costco in a couple years, not sure why they don't carry it any longer but was where I always stocked up on it.

----------


## msommers

If spiciness is your jam, try the Glenfarclas 15. It was too much for my liking but it was a very complex, very engaging scotch to try.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Glenfarclas 15 is a good one. it's the only one in the core range that's 46% (vs 43%)

----------


## roopi

@tenth
 Old Pulteney 12 is $37.98 at Superstore starting today. Never seen it this low before.

----------


## roopi

At BSW in Mahogany. 4-5 on the shelf.

----------


## msommers

Damn, that is a good price.

Picked up a couple Edradour options from WoW, one Caledonian 12 yr and one Bourbon Cask Str 13 yr. It's a birthday gift for my wife....buuuut it's kind of an 'us' gift  :Angel:

----------


## Eride

Kensington Wine Market is pouring samples of a pretty incredible 29year old Glenfarclas single cask tomorrow between 1-5. Pricy bottle but well worth a taste if you’re in the area, 29 yr old cask strength with a full maturation in a first full sherry butt, really tasty stuff. Also just tried the Bruichladdich single cask from Willow Park, it’s really tasty too!

----------


## Neil4Speed

> At BSW in Mahogany. 4-5 on the shelf.



Not to sound like an old man here... but I remember this bottle being around $80 at Costco a few years back?

*Edit, just went back in the thread... noticed it mentioned earlier.

----------


## vengie

> Not to sound like an old man here... but I remember this bottle being around $80 at Costco a few years back?
> 
> *Edit, just went back in the thread... noticed it mentioned earlier.



Yeah my old man used to buy it for ~$70-90.

Scotch prices have exploded over the past several years though.

----------


## msommers

> Kensington Wine Market is pouring samples of a pretty incredible 29year old Glenfarclas single cask tomorrow between 1-5. Pricy bottle but well worth a taste if you’re in the area, 29 yr old cask strength with a full maturation in a first full sherry butt, really tasty stuff. Also just tried the Bruichladdich single cask from Willow Park, it’s really tasty too!



Did you go??

----------


## RX_EVOLV

I dropped by KWM for the tasting. The 21yo is quite good, and the 1992/29yo is even better. Another guy who was there tasted them and bought a bottle of each right away.

Personally I enjoyed the 29yo, but find my Glenfarclas 185 (https://kensingtonwinemarket.com/pro...th-anniversary ) to be similar in profile and taste just as good, so I'm sticking with my 185.

----------


## 89coupe

> At BSW in Mahogany. 4-5 on the shelf.



Crazy that just a few years ago you could buy it at Costco for $60

----------


## bjstare

> Crazy that just a few years ago you could buy it at Costco for $60



60USD, maybe.

----------


## 89coupe

> 60USD, maybe.



$60 Canadian

----------


## Inzane

Lookie what I found!  :thumbs up: 

It was at the Duty Free in Orlando Airport on our way back from vacation. I have no idea if its back in normal retail distribution or not as well. I hadn't seen it in years and last I was told it was discontinued. I hope I don't regret not grabbing more than one.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> $60 Canadian



MmmHmm; but, no.

----------


## ExtraSlow

I like that johnnie Walker Swing. I'm not a big scotch guy, but the bottle is fun, the taste is good. 
Bought a bottle for a family member a few years ago, and it went down smooth.

----------


## bjstare

That bottle has “art room” written all over it.

----------


## davidI

I wasn't going to buy any more bottles for a while but with inflation I figured it wouldn't hurt to pick these up with a 10% discount...

I purchased a 1-year old cask of Glen Elgin before trying it so I'm looking forward to seeing how it will be.

----------


## msommers

Let's us know what you think of the two on the right!

----------


## msommers

Tis' the season for advent calendars! What's your guys' take, worth the cost (or not), Willow Park, Zyn, KWM, Coop?

----------


## DTTB_36

Bought a couple bottles of Dalmore 15 at Coop for $115 each with double stacking deals, normally priced at $210 (though that's a ridiculous price for it). I know peoples opinion of Dalmore are low but with this price I figured I'd give it a go.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

$210?! wtf...

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

$194 at Willow, $115 a good deal. Dalmore isn't my bag.

----------


## Eride

@msommers

I was out of town but I have one of the bottles, it's really solid stuff. Come for a taste sometime!

----------


## msommers

Sold!

----------


## Brent.ff

A delicious fishing trip treat

----------


## davidI

Dammit. Wasn't going to buy any more whisky for a while but I couldn't resist a sale on HP18 (one of my all-time favourites) and Glenfiddy 15...

Cracked into the JD Rye today. Great valuye for the money...

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Costco has lagavulin 8 year, wish it were 16 year at $100 or below but first time seeing lag there in a good while.

Pretty sure it was $70 a bottle, not bad

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Costco has lagavulin 8 year, wish it were 16 year at $100 or below but first time seeing lag there in a good while.
> 
> Pretty sure it was $70 a bottle, not bad



Have you tried any of the Octomore options since you like the smokey ones, so much?
I've tried one that was amazing and one that was meh. Both were a shit pile of money though

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

> Have you tried any of the Octomore options since you like the smokey ones, so much?
> I've tried one that was amazing and one that was meh. Both were a shit pile of money though



Haven't tried any Octomore yet, shit is pricy.

Latest bottles I picked up were Bowmore 15 and Tallisker Storm. The Bowmore is a pretty nice mix of sherry and peat.

anCnoc Stack is a bottle I enjoyed for a Speyside with some smoke

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Octomore is a bit hit and miss imo, especially the 8.x series and later. That's when I stopped buying them. Currently have a 6.1 opened and its so peaty. My wife won't let me drink it if she's in the same room.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Octomore is a bit hit and miss imo, especially the 8.x series and later. That's when I stopped buying them. Currently have a 6.1 opened and its so peaty. My wife won't let me drink it if she's in the same room.



Yeah, I think I might agree.
The first one I bought was incredible! Something like 63% but balanced with the intense smoke.
The second one was almost the same price, but nowhere near the same balance.
I guess it makes sense because of their varieties, but it was frustrating for a non-expert.

----------


## bjstare

> Octomore is a bit hit and miss imo, especially the 8.x series and later. That's when I stopped buying them. Currently have a 6.1 opened and its so peaty. My wife won't let me drink it if she's in the same room.



Sounds to me like you need a different wife.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Sounds to me like you need a different wife.



It's funny, because I've heard this "Holy fuck - is there a peat bog fire in that thing" before, and they just don't want to sit near you because of the potent smell. But this is easily remedied.

----------


## davidI

> Pretty sure it was $70 a bottle, not bad



$70 for Lag 8 is a great price!

----------


## davidI

Classic Laddie is on for $63 at Co-op world of whisky. Great price for a great Scotch.

----------


## vengie

> Classic Laddie is on for $63 at Co-op world of whisky. Great price for a great Scotch.



God damn... 

Anyone downtown want to grab me a bottle?
This is my current go-to sipper.

----------


## davidI

> God damn... 
> 
> Anyone downtown want to grab me a bottle?
> This is my current go-to sipper.



I think you can order online and go pick it up. I did that from Spain and Raven, the manager, held it until I was back in Canada.

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Willow has their advent calendars available now

https://www.willowpark.net/collectio...KYpc%3D.VgeCwB

https://www.willowpark.net/collectio...dvent-calendar

----------


## bjstare

Drinking some of my FIL’s whisky this aft.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^That Octomore means business.

----------


## bjstare

It’s pretty darn good. Not good enough to justify the price tag, but it’s good.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Its pretty darn good. Not good enough to justify the price tag, but its good.



That's precisely what I'd say.
I never even tried to keep their numbers straight, but the first one I ever bought was worth it. Then I couldn't find that one and bought a different one, and it was like that.

----------


## Neil4Speed

> It’s pretty darn good. Not good enough to justify the price tag, but it’s good.



I sound like the old man shouting 'in my days', but I think that Octomore is definitely worth the price tag - I bought it in 2019 for (9.3) for $130 from a Highlander deal. Octomore is the only strong peat that I have had that is drastically and materially different from the rest. I drink it in such small portions as it is a sensory overdose, so to me, it is worth it. Unfortunately, I think those days are long gone... If anyone knows of something close at a lower price point, I am all ears.

----------


## bjstare

> I sound like the old man shouting 'in my days', but I think that Octomore is definitely worth the price tag - I bought it in 2019 for (9.3) for $130 from a Highlander deal. Octomore is the only strong peat that I have had that is drastically and materially different from the rest. I drink it in such small portions as it is a sensory overdose, so to me, it is worth it. Unfortunately, I think those days are long gone... If anyone knows of something close at a lower price point, I am all ears.



Ya I think this one was ~$230. I can think of like 5 varieties from Kilchoman in the $150-185 range that are as good or better than this one was. If you like the taste though, strongly recommend you try some kilchoman (just not the entry level bottles, I haven't been thrilled with any of them).

----------


## vengie

Pleasant surprise on my desk this morning

----------


## ExtraSlow

Your boss is a bawss

----------


## vengie

> Your boss is so lucky to have someone as good as you are in your role!



Fixt.

But in all seriousness, yes they do treat their people well and I am thankful for that.

----------


## bjstare

> Fixt.
> 
> But in all seriousness, yes they do treat their people well and I am thankful for that.



Interesting: someone that gifts scotch and cigars choosing gender neutral pronouns. Does not compute.

----------


## Brent.ff

Surprised this hasnt been posted. KWM sale

https://files.constantcontact.com/d7...6.pdf?rdr=true

----------


## msommers

Glenmorangie 18 Year Old Extremely Rare

Good price

https://craftcellars.ca/product/glen...whisky-43-abv/

----------


## roopi

> Glenmorangie 18 Year Old Extremely Rare
> 
> Good price
> 
> https://craftcellars.ca/product/glen...whisky-43-abv/



This is a good price:

https://www.bswliquor.com/products/g...18de7a90&_ss=r

----------


## msommers

Oh what the heck, it was that price as well! 

But anyways yes, $129.99 is a good price and it's a delicious scotch.

----------


## INITIALD

BSW seems to always be the best prices.

----------


## davidI

> Surprised this hasn’t been posted. KWM sale
> 
> https://files.constantcontact.com/d7...6.pdf?rdr=true



Based on a quick perusal for affordable Scotch that Benromach 10 and Shackleton Blended Malt look like good deals.

----------


## ExtraSlow

For you Calgary guys, MS Whisky Fest is back. Jan 19, 2023. Awesome event.
https://mssp.donordrive.com/index.cf...nt&eventID=940

----------


## msommers

> BSW seems to always be the best prices.



Very true. Zyn typically is price well also.




> Based on a quick perusal for affordable Scotch that Benromach 10 and Shackleton Blended Malt look like good deals.



I really like Benromach! I have the 15 year and it's a beautiful mix of sweet, oily and a bump of peat with a long finish. Heard the 10 is really a steal. Was going to treat myself to the 21 year but surprisingly, it was not well received.

----------


## Eride

Benromach is killing it these days, the 10 is outstanding value (Costco sells it for dirt cheap). The 21 was one of my favorite drams of the year, looking for a replacement bottle now.

----------


## 89coupe

Some bottles gifted to me on the weekend.

----------


## bjstare

Where can I sign up to be a realtor?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Glenfarclas 12 on for $53 dealllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

https://www.willowpark.net/products/...2&_ss=e&_v=1.0

----------


## DTTB_36

The Johnny walker gift packs are on sale at wine and beyond for 85 bucks. Good deal.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

When does the Glenmorangie switch to the 1L bottles for xmas at Costco??!?

----------


## bjstare

Always a safe bet.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I got a Glenmorangie 1L today at Costco!

----------


## msommers

How long is that one aged for? Price?

----------


## 2Legit2Quit

Yeah what's the deets 
@ThePenIsMightier

----------


## ExtraSlow

Guy drank 1L yesterday, let him sleep in.

----------


## Inzane

> I got a Glenmorangie 1L today at Costco!



Just when I thought I didn't need to add any more bottles to my collection...

----------


## Tik-Tok

> Just when I thought I didn't need to add any more bottles to my collection...



That just means you aren't drinking enough

----------


## roopi

Costco carries the Glenmorangie 10. The 1L is cheaper there than buying a 750 at other stores.

----------


## Strider

BSW has the 1L 10 year old for $56.99. Guessing Costco must be cheaper?

----------


## roopi

It's right around the same price at Costco. I don't recall the exact amount.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Yes, this.
I think it was $55 for 1L. Every Xmas they suddenly bump the size up to 1L and charge the same price.

----------


## Inzane

IMHO the Glenmorangie 10 year is better than many 12 years out there.

----------


## msommers

Got lucky in an online draw. Very stoked!

----------


## Eride

Nice man! Getting harder and harder to find too. Spent some time in Campbeltown at Springbank this summer, best Distillery in Scotland IMO, don't sleep on Glen Scotia either, tasty stuff especially the Victoriana.
Something we shot for them when we were there. 
https://www.facebook.com/reel/937889503776730

----------


## vengie

> Got lucky in an online draw. Very stoked!



I assume this was for Coop?!

Means I didn't get selected  :Cry:

----------


## msommers

Corked in BVS. Didn't even know Coop was also running a draw...

----------


## vengie

So there is still hope! 
Great news.

----------


## msommers

I think I actually prefer the 10 to the 15. The two are very different. The 15 actually reminds me of the Edradour 12 Caledonia but thicker which is a nice upgrade.

I haven't had anything like the 10 before. Very sweet of honey and fruit on the nose and palate with a hint of smoke to round things out.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

I can't believe how expensive Springbank has become. Not a huge fan of the 10yo but quite enjoy the 15yo. Reluctantly pulled the trigger on another 15yo due to FOMO. 

My fav SB so far is still the 12yo CS but certainly not at the current retail price. The good ol' days when they were still going for ~ $80.... wish I stocked up then.

----------


## Eride

> I can't believe how expensive Springbank has become. Not a huge fan of the 10yo but quite enjoy the 15yo. Reluctantly pulled the trigger on another 15yo due to FOMO. 
> 
> My fav SB so far is still the 12yo CS but certainly not at the current retail price. The good ol' days when they were still going for ~ $80.... wish I stocked up then.



Springbank is a really interesting distillery. Not only are they independently owned, they are also committed to keeping 100% of the whisky making process on site, including malting all of their own Barley, kilning their own peat, bottling and labeling all on site. As popularity has grown they've remained committed to their core values and refuse to move to mass production for profit sake. They use traditional methods to make their whisky, doing nearly all of the hard work by hand. With all of this said, they turn out some incredible whisky and for the most part offer all of their core bottles for a really approachable price point (with an exception to maybe the Local Barley series, which is fantastic but also $$$). I predict popularity will continue to rise unfortunately for consumers.

----------


## taemo

our friends like this, fortunately I won one at our works Christmas party raffle and I shared this bottle with them. nice and smooth.

The Macallan Terra that we had along in comparison we didn't like as it had strong flavor

----------


## Proyecto2000

> our friends like this, fortunately I won one at our works Christmas party raffle and I shared this bottle with them. nice and smooth.
> 
> The Macallan Terra that we had along in comparison we didn't like as it had strong flavor



i picked up the the same bottle at Costco this week for $80. Tasted great.

----------


## msommers

Never had a chance to try a Macallan. I just keep hearing it's 'good but not $$$ good' so I'm too cheap to try it  :ROFL!:

----------


## bjstare

> Never had a chance to try a Macallan. I just keep hearing it's 'good but not $$$ good' so I'm too cheap to try it



The one they have at costco is cheap, it doesn't have a lot of character though, IMO. I haven't tried their more expensive bottles.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

> Never had a chance to try a Macallan. I just keep hearing it's 'good but not $$$ good' so I'm too cheap to try it



100%... some are decent but none I've found to be worth their prices. The good thing is you can always google their 'resell' prices to make yourself feel better. I've been trying to get my hands on their latest "Harmony Collection" release at retail just because of their supposedly resell prices. Otherwise I'm sure it doesn't taste that good lol

----------


## ercchry

They’re certainly not unique enough to be picked over other offerings that compare in style/price

----------


## asp integra

Just go Balvenie 12 yr double wood

----------


## msommers

A solid choice for sure.

Think I'll pour myself one tonight actually!

----------


## Eride

If you're looking for some solid Sherry Cask options, take a look at The Glenallachie 10 or 15, Tamdhu 15 or Batch Strength, The Aberlour a'bunadh, Naked Grouse for a fantastic budget friendly option, or Glengoyne 10 all solid options too.

----------


## davidI

> If you're looking for some solid Sherry Cask options, take a look at The Glenallachie 10 or 15, Tamdhu 15 or Batch Strength, The Aberlour a'bunadh, Naked Grouse for a fantastic budget friendly option, or Glengoyne 10 all solid options too.



Good recommendations, though I'm not sure if GlenAllachie 10 was a typo?

I'd say GlenAllachie 12 > 15 and Naked Grouse is now "Naked Malt".

Aberlour A'bunadh or the Double Cask Non-Chill Filtered (48%) are both great, Tamdhu 12 or 15, and Glendronach 12, 15, 18 are all delicious sherry bombs as well.

----------


## RX_EVOLV

Poured the A'bunadh (batch 47) last night... talk about a sherry bomb...

----------


## Eride

> Good recommendations, though I'm not sure if GlenAllachie 10 was a typo?
> 
> I'd say GlenAllachie 12 > 15 and Naked Grouse is now "Naked Malt".
> 
> Aberlour A'bunadh or the Double Cask Non-Chill Filtered (48%) are both great, Tamdhu 12 or 15, and Glendronach 12, 15, 18 are all delicious sherry bombs as well.



Ah forgot about the Naked Grouse-Naked Malt rebrand, still for like $45 it punches well above its weight. The GA 10 isn't really a Sherry Bomb but loads of sherry character with both Pedro Ximénez and Oloroso Sherry casks used in the maturation. It's actually my favorite from the core range by far. Tamdhu deserves more love if you ask me, flies under the radar for a lot of folks. If you want something seriously spectacular and aren't afraid to pay for it/hunt them down my all time favorite sherry cask is the Tomatin Hand Filled PX from the distillery (My Christmas dram). I'm also a sucker for the Macallan Rare cask for Nostalgic reasons, as well as the Glendronach 15 or 18 especially the older versions with Billy Walker was at the helm before jumping over to GlenAllachie. So much good whisky in the world  :thumbs up:

----------


## vengie

Ran to craft cellars today for a holiday stock up

----------


## Eride

Anyone sip anything that stood out this Christmas? I was into the Kensington Wine Market 21yr Single Cask Glenfarclas that was excellent! Cracked an older Glenfiddich too but it wasn't that memorable.

----------


## JfuckinC

Is it supposed to taste like old smoke? Is that what you all like about it? I had some at Christmas… didn’t make me cringe like it used to, but just tasted like stale smoke  :ROFL!: 

Oban something, my cousins had that old pultney stuff last night but I opted for an RR and Pepsi lol

----------


## roopi

> Anyone sip anything that stood out this Christmas? I was into the Kensington Wine Market 21yr Single Cask Glenfarclas that was excellent! Cracked an older Glenfiddich too but it wasn't that memorable.



I had a glass of Suntory Ao World Whisky last night. It's a blend of whiskeys from five countries. I really enjoyed it and will be picking up a bottle. I enjoy Japanese whiskeys so if that's not your thing you might not think much of it. At the price point I think it's worth a try.

----------


## davidI

2018 Big Peat Christmas.

53.7% blend of Bowmore, Caol Ila, Ardbeg, and Port Ellen.

Reminds me a bit of Lagavulin 8 but with way more complexity. It's definitely a young and big peaty Dram but I haven't been punched in the mouth with flavour for a while so it's been a great Christmas Dram.

----------


## Brent.ff

Pretty good taster last night. The Timorous won over the crowd but the Balcones 2 year old is quite the adventure

----------


## davidI

> Pretty good taster last night. The Timorous won over the crowd but the Balcones 2 year old is quite the adventure



Nice line-up. I've heard good things about the Beastie - what did you think of the double cask?

----------


## davidI

First big win of the year. 

Was expecting the Jameson "Distiller's Safe, Cooper's Croze, and Blender's Dog" but got the 12/Gold/18 Year instead.

----------


## Brent.ff

> Nice line-up. I've heard good things about the Beastie - what did you think of the double cask?



Missed this. Double cask was good, but pretty straightforward. No real surprises from it

----------


## msommers

Share your thoughts on the Kilchoman. I got the Loch Gorm - progressing through the bottle it feels somehow easier to drink but initially I was put off by the intense ashtray/coal notes on the palate (nose you really any so it's a bit of a surprise!).

If Lag 16 is right up your alley, the Loch Gorm would be a great alternative.

----------


## davidI

> Share your thoughts on the Kilchoman. I got the Loch Gorm - progressing through the bottle it feels somehow easier to drink but initially I was put off by the intense ashtray/coal notes on the palate (nose you really any so it's a bit of a surprise!).
> 
> If Lag 16 is right up your alley, the Loch Gorm would be a great alternative.



Will definitely give a review on the Machir Bay.

Tried the Stiureadair last night and enjoyed it but perhaps it's too much like the 12 year only younger and a bit more sherry-forward. For the small price difference I'd probably just stick with the 12 but I'll need to give it a few more tries before coming to conclusions.

As far as Kilchomon goes, the Senaig and was initially a bit disappointed for me but now I think it's ok, just overpriced for what it is. Haven't been able to find the Loch Gorm around here but it does seem like a bottle that would appeal to me more.

Problem with Kilchoman from my perspective is that it's all a bit too young and aggressive but I guess that makes it unique. We'll see how the Machir Bay comes across... stay tuned.

----------


## bjstare

Kilchoman isn’t all young. Here’s what I’m drinking now:



Fwiw though the machir bay is probably one of the worst Kilchoman bottles imo. I’ve tried ~15-20 of them, since it’s one of only a couple distillers my FIL drinks, and most kilchomans I’ve had are better than that one.

----------

